# 15DPO - I'm back! And I have good news!



## katiekittykat

So...the :witch: got me this morning. My last cycle was 39 days and it turns out my LP is 10 days. Which gives me at least something to go on for this cycle - last time I didn't have a clue....

What I really want to do is shorten my cycle, but lengthen my LP - I've got soy for the former, and I've ordered vit B6 for the latter. I've taken my Pregnacare Conception, and EPO this morning, as well as having a glass of grapefruit juice. I've got some lemon green tea (also supposed to be good for EWCM) and I've started my chart today as well.

OH is on notice that the SMEP is starting in a weeks time and I have some Conceive Plus on the bedside table, as well as OPKs and HPTs at the ready.

So I think I'm pretty much ready! I'll be updating this thread every day so you can all see how I'm getting on :kiss:


----------



## britt24

Hi 
So sorry to hear the :witch: got you!! But with the sounds of it she wont get you again!! you are very prepared.
Good Luck!! Really hope this is the month for you!!
xx


----------



## Faythe

Good luck this month! :hugs: xx


----------



## PocoHR

Yay for a new thread! I'll be watching for that BFP for you this month!!


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks girls! Lets hope we all get our BFP this time....looking forward to the 5 week rollercoaster though!


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh Katie! I haven't looked... Gutted that she got you too! At least your not the only one on the other thread that is on the 2 ww. I have started taking a B vitamin complex for LP and I have EPO and will be drinking grapefruit juice when I am fertile! BUT I haven't started soy yet I don't think I need it... But between us we are ready!


----------



## katiekittykat

We are defintely ready! I don't think you'll need soy - your cycle seems to be fairly regular without it.

Did you end up ordered any Preseed or Conceive Plus Jaynie?


----------



## Sideways 8

Good luck Katie. Here's to stress-free TTC :)


----------



## katiekittykat

Definitely Sideways! How about you? Any progress? x


----------



## Sideways 8

Nope. I just posted a whole load of stuff on my journal. Feel free to stalk :)


----------



## Mandyloo

Katie - Good luck this month. I am not to far behind you! I think the :witch: is getting ready to arrive i feel like she has to be and I will be onto Cycle #2. So maybe we can help each other stay on track to get our BFP's this month!


----------



## katiekittykat

You're not out til you're out Mandyloo! Fingers crossed that AF doesn't get you,but I'll be here to keep you company if she does!

Have you got a gameplan for next cycle Mandyloo?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

hi katie i just posted in your old thread too silly me!
im loving the preparation for cycle 2 - and all the PMA too!
i am determind to get a BFP this cycle because the next step is the Dr which i really dont want to do...CD9 today so due to start Opk's tomorrow if im sticking to SMEP
good luck!
Em xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Ooooh Em! Are you doing the SMEP too? Did you start last night? You'll have to let me know how it goes. Last cycle I didn't ov until cd29...I think every other day from cd8 til cd29 will wear me thin, let alone OH :rofl:

I'm sure this will be your month - I'm sending lots of good thoughts and :dust: your way xxxx


----------



## booflebump

Good luck Katie, I'll be keeping an eye out to see how you get on this month :hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

yes trying SMEP this month!
we didnt start last night as DH was away in London with work, same tonight so looks like we'll be starting tomorrow on CD10. I think its going to be difficult to stick to every other day. Just been looking at my cycle tracker and in the past few months ive ov'd on CD30, CD24 and a more normal CD18. If its another CD30 Ov we will literaly be worn out!
Suppose if we are going to try it then we should try our best, hubby will be on cloud 9 haha.
:dust: to you too Katie - ive got a good feeling about this cycle. I will deffo keep you updated :winkwink:
em x


----------



## katiekittykat

Fab - FX we get to be bump buddies too lol x


----------



## clairmichael

hey katie x 
Looks like ur just as prepared as i am lol started my soy 2day vit b and multi vit n oh is on flaxseed, ginseng and zinc bless him im also goin 2 do the sme plan xx fingers crossed that all this hard work pays off BABYDUST 2 ALL xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bunnylicious

Wow girl, u are ready for a BD war LOL

I should try grapefuit juice too.
I'm on 2nd month of EPO, it doesn't seem do much for me

Also, change of strategy. Last time we tried SMEP, BD every other day from CD11 till O day .
This time I'm just going to wait until I get the smiley face and then BD another 2 more nights or until the smiley face is gone. 
SMEP didn't seem to work well for hubby, he didn't ejaculate as much of his stuff as the times we BD only 1-2x a week.


----------



## Sideways 8

I'm with Bunny on the SMEP. We might do every 3 nights but as we approach ovulation maybe bump that up to every 2 nights. Besides the fact that it wears me out to :sex: every other night :haha: I think it wears him out too and adds unneeded stress (for us anyway).


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm in pain! AF cramps are killing me! In addition to the cocktail of vitamins and supplements I'm taking, I've now had to add ibuprofen! My temp has dropped right down - I was always led to believe that it dropped before AF, to kind of give you a bit of a heads-up....not for me though! Guess I won't be able to use that as an indicator this time :shrug:

I did wonder about the SMEP and whether it would be too much due to me having a long cycle. I guess it's OK if your cycle is a straight 28 days and you ov on day 14.....I'll give it a go and see how we get on. I hoping soy brings ov forward from cd29 otherwise it's just gonna end up being a chore :(

The grapefruit juice is not as bad as I thought it would be and I'm managing a glass in the morning. Soy starts tomorrow.


----------



## clairmichael

Bunnylicious said:


> Wow girl, u are ready for a BD war LOL
> 
> I should try grapefuit juice too.
> I'm on 2nd month of EPO, it doesn't seem do much for me
> 
> Also, change of strategy. Last time we tried SMEP, BD every other day from CD11 till O day .
> This time I'm just going to wait until I get the smiley face and then BD another 2 more nights or until the smiley face is gone.
> SMEP didn't seem to work well for hubby, he didn't ejaculate as much of his stuff as the times we BD only 1-2x a week.

i sure am bunny :happydance: i will get my BFP this month ill try the grapefruit wen n how much shall i drink xx


----------



## clairmichael

katiekittykat said:


> I'm in pain! AF cramps are killing me! In addition to the cocktail of vitamins and supplements I'm taking, I've now had to add ibuprofen! My temp has dropped right down - I was always led to believe that it dropped before AF, to kind of give you a bit of a heads-up....not for me though! Guess I won't be able to use that as an indicator this time :shrug:
> 
> I did wonder about the SMEP and whether it would be too much due to me having a long cycle. I guess it's OK if your cycle is a straight 28 days and you ov on day 14.....I'll give it a go and see how we get on. I hoping soy brings ov forward from cd29 otherwise it's just gonna end up being a chore :(
> 
> The grapefruit juice is not as bad as I thought it would be and I'm managing a glass in the morning. Soy starts tomorrow.

awww katie im sorry i know how u feel last night i ended up takin tramadol as i was in agony n couldnt sleep woke up this morning n im really light so fingers crossed the soy has kicked in :thumbup: my cycle is 28 days so im gonna give the plan ago my oh isnt pleased tho he likes 2 bd about 2/3 times per day when we wasnt tryin so i guess im lucky in that dept :happydance: hope u feeling better huni xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm having a glass of grapefruit juice every morning, and I might up that to 2 glass when I get nearer my fertile time.

My OH is a once, maybe twice, a week man...so the thought of every other day for 3 weeks is killing him :rofl:


----------



## Sideways 8

Crazy men. You'd think that lots of :sex: would get them riled up in a different way!!
Sorry you're in pain, honey :( That ibuprofen will really help, it always does for me. And if it doesn't, then a big bar of chocolate will :mrgreen:


----------



## katiekittykat

It's awful Sideways! I've got ibuprofen and chocolate...but I can't wait to go home and have a hot bath and get into my PJs. I guess I'd forgotten what this was like all the time I was on the pill.

Hopefully it's not going to be for much longer - traditionally it's only been 3 days at the most, but of course that was when I was on the pill, so who knows!

Did you manage to get a thermometer Sideways?


----------



## Bunnylicious

yeah the first month when I just stopped taking BCP, my AF was only 3 days and pretty light. I only used regular and light tampons
The 2nd recent one, it's really like my AF before I started taking BCP. Had to use a couple of super ones. 

My temp this month is weird, it's flat. 
No idea why it dropped a lot on CD10, I even took the temp 3 times to make sure the thermometer wasn't broken. haha


----------



## katiekittykat

Same for me Bunnylicious - it's only the 2nd day and this is the heaviest (and most painful) AF I can ever remember having. Last time (1st AF off the pill) wasn't at all heavy and only lasted 2 days.

Your temps are looking a bit strange - even if you had a 28 day cycle, cd10 would be early for ov. Are you taking soy?


----------



## Sideways 8

Katie, I ordered a BBT from earlypregnancytests.com and had it delivered priority mail. Hopefully I'll get it today or tomorrow :)


----------



## katiekittykat

Ah brilliant Sideways! FX things will start to become a bit clearer. xx


----------



## Bunnylicious

katiekittykat said:


> Same for me Bunnylicious - it's only the 2nd day and this is the heaviest (and most painful) AF I can ever remember having. Last time (1st AF off the pill) wasn't at all heavy and only lasted 2 days.
> 
> Your temps are looking a bit strange - even if you had a 28 day cycle, cd10 would be early for ov. Are you taking soy?

Just EPO and prenatal.

Probably it's just a fluke, I somehow felt really cold that day.
and OPK tests are still showing faint line.

About CDs, I just stopped taking BCP in August, I don't know how regular I am now. Previous ones were CD34, CD31 and CD31. 
Gosh it's been 4 months already. I thought I would score within1-2 months. *sigh* LOL


----------



## Bunnylicious

Ok, I think i'm gonna buy Thermometer that registers to the hundredths degree, so that I'm sure my temp is not so flat


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm sure you'll get there Bunnylicious :hugs: You're doing everything right and your turn will come. I think we all harbour a secret hope that it'll just happen for us 1st time trying.....I know I did!

And at least your cycles are starting to regularise - I just pray that mine start to get a bit shorter with the soy. As it stands I won't be due to test until 9 December! No Christmas and NY party drinking for me :nope:


----------



## clairmichael

well thats my second day down its goin alot faster thank god due to o approx 12th so with the sme plan i need 2 start on the bd 6th 8th n then everyday wen we get a pos opk is that right 4 3 days then miss a day then bd again is that corret xxxx


----------



## Bunnylicious

Check out this article, it's *facts about sperms*

https://www.foxnews.com/health/2010/12/01/secret-life-sperm/?test=faces

These facts are interesting:

_Healthy men make 70-150 million sperm a day_
Of all that, why it's so hard just to get 1 to stick. :dohh:

_The average sperm travels about 1-4 millimeters per minute, which would make the 175mm trip to the egg in the fallopian tube take between 45 minutes to almost 3 hours._
Wow that's slow!! 

_&#8220;It can take up to three days before a sperm reaches the egg,&#8221; Shin added._
Gesh, long time. No wonder FF recommended to BD 3 days before the ovulation, instead of wait till the O day. 

_"Of all the sperm ejaculated, only 25-50 percent is actually moving forward well," Stanton explained. _
_
Add to that the fact that at the young age of 25 the quality of a man&#8217;s sperm begins to decline, it truly is a miracle that any of them ever reach the finish line._


----------



## clairmichael

Bunnylicious said:


> Check out this article, it's *facts about sperms*
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/health/2010/12/01/secret-life-sperm/?test=faces
> 
> These facts are interesting:
> 
> _Healthy men make 70-150 million sperm a day_
> Of all that, why it's so hard just to get 1 to stick. :dohh:
> 
> _The average sperm travels about 1-4 millimeters per minute, which would make the 175mm trip to the egg in the fallopian tube take between 45 minutes to almost 3 hours._
> Wow that's slow!!
> 
> _It can take up to three days before a sperm reaches the egg, Shin added._
> No wonder FF recommended to BD 3 days before the ovulation.
> 
> _"Of all the sperm ejaculated, only 25-50 percent is actually moving forward well," Stanton explained. _
> _
> Add to that the fact that at the young age of 25 the quality of a mans sperm begins to decline, it truly is a miracle that any of them ever reach the finish line._

thanks bunni ill take a read of this moe .... dont suppose you could find anyoogle aids to boast fertiliy men or women by seach engine n has chillock but cant remember the passcodelolxxxxx


----------



## Sideways 8

clair, zinc is really good for male fertility, also there is a supplement out there called Fertilaid. They have a male and a female formula.


----------



## katiekittykat

I've had the soy in my bedside cabinet for about 5 weeks now and I finally get to take it today! I've heard so much about the benefits of it on this forum, and I'm really excited to see if it works. I'm going to start off taking quite a low dose - even if it brings ov forward by a couple of days I'll be over the moon!

I feel much better today (AF and cramp-wise) than I did yesterday, but it could be due to having today and tomorrow off work :) We had really heavy snowfall last night and I really hope that my car isn't stuck again - I'd quite like to take OH to work and get on with some Xmas shopping.

Clair, if you want to get your OH multi-vits you can get Wellman Conception - I think it's made by the same people as Pregnacare because you can get a his n hers box from Boots (Pregnacare Conception and Wellman Conception) for £17.99. I can't tell you if it works or not - my OH won't take it. But that's another thread.....


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> I've had the soy in my bedside cabinet for about 5 weeks now and I finally get to take it today! I've heard so much about the benefits of it on this forum, and I'm really excited to see if it works. I'm going to start off taking quite a low dose - even if it brings ov forward by a couple of days I'll be over the moon!
> 
> I feel much better today (AF and cramp-wise) than I did yesterday, but it could be due to having today and tomorrow off work :) We had really heavy snowfall last night and I really hope that my car isn't stuck again - I'd quite like to take OH to work and get on with some Xmas shopping.
> 
> Clair, if you want to get your OH multi-vits you can get Wellman Conception - I think it's made by the same people as Pregnacare because you can get a his n hers box from Boots (Pregnacare Conception and Wellman Conception) for £17.99. I can't tell you if it works or not - my OH won't take it. But that's another thread.....


Hi Katie glad your feeling a bit better today!!
can i ask a favour please would you look at my temp chart please do you think its strange how my temp has dropped again?? and that it went so high ? x


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm not sure Laura :nope: Is it really cold where you are? Could you be coming down with something? Are you taking it at the same time every day, after at least 3 hours sleep?

Mine goes up and down, but it's a jump of almost 2 degrees! Keep going and see how it goes. You could try discarding the really high/really low temp if it was just a fluke, and put a couple of dummy temps in to see if ov is detected. Didn't you say you thought you felt ov pains a few days ago?


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> I'm not sure Laura :nope: Is it really cold where you are? Could you be coming down with something? Are you taking it at the same time every day, after at least 3 hours sleep?
> 
> Mine goes up and down, but it's a jump of almost 2 degrees! Keep going and see how it goes. You could try discarding the really high/really low temp if it was just a fluke, and put a couple of dummy temps in to see if ov is detected. Didn't you say you thought you felt ov pains a few days ago?

yes its really cold!, but i feel fine dont feel like i am getting anything. I take my temp every day at 6:50 am when alarm goes off.
yes i am sure i felt them, and with my temp going up i thought that was a good sign but now i dont know if it went up a bit too much lol, yes i will try that thanks see what it shows then xx

thank you xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Good luck! Let me know how you get on xxx


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> Good luck! Let me know how you get on xxx

Thank you!! i have plotted some more temps and it has found my ovulation when it thought it was, and also i had plotted back ache last 2 days which i have had really bad but didnt even connect it just thought i had done too much around the house and that is the most common sign it says 4 days after ovulation so everything seems to be looking better now. Thank you xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Ah brilliant!! Isn't it the best feeling ever when you see those red lines lol?

I'm really glad this is working for you - I know it made me feel heaps better, and gave me an idea of what I had to do to get things moving. Has FF told you the best day to test?


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> Ah brilliant!! Isn't it the best feeling ever when you see those red lines lol?
> 
> I'm really glad this is working for you - I know it made me feel heaps better, and gave me an idea of what I had to do to get things moving. Has FF told you the best day to test?


yes i am so glad you told me about this just gives you something to focus on doesnt it through the cycle. No does it normally tell you this then??

sorry i feel bad putting all this on your thread! xx


----------



## katiekittykat

This is what my thread is here for!! Some very kind people have helped me out with the whole temping thing, and I'm delighted I can pass that on!

As soon as I got my red lines I took out VIP membership for FF so maybe that's why it told me. If you scroll down to underneath your chart there's a load of info about when your should test, what your most common symptoms are, early pregnancy signs etc. But maybe that's only because I paid them! It was well worth it though - I think it was only about £6 for 30 days VIP membership.


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> This is what my thread is here for!! Some very kind people have helped me out with the whole temping thing, and I'm delighted I can pass that on!
> 
> As soon as I got my red lines I took out VIP membership for FF so maybe that's why it told me. If you scroll down to underneath your chart there's a load of info about when your should test, what your most common symptoms are, early pregnancy signs etc. But maybe that's only because I paid them! It was well worth it though - I think it was only about £6 for 30 days VIP membership.

Ahh thanks you have helped me loads, hopefully i have got the hang of it now so wont bug you as much lol but will still be stalking your thread to see how you go and i compare my chart to yours (hope you dont mind) to make sure mine isnt go mad!! lol.

i have found it, its on the calendar it says the 18th Dec i was going to test next week which will prob be too early then so i will prob have to wait lol gosh i am so impatient lol x


----------



## katiekittykat

Keep 'bugging' me (you're not lol)! I like seeing how you're getting on!

It gave me a really long test date as well (18DPO) because it doesn't know how long your luteal phase is. In a way it's a really good thing, because it means if you do get your BFP you know it really will be one, and not a chemical. And it means you don't waste any tests I guess :shrug:

I never even got to POAS though! AF got me 9 days before I was due to test! Keep tracking your symptoms and temps, and see if you can hold out until 18 Dec. Even if AF gets you in the meantime, at least you can start another cycle knowing what you know from this one!


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> Keep 'bugging' me (you're not lol)! I like seeing how you're getting on!
> 
> It gave me a really long test date as well (18DPO) because it doesn't know how long your luteal phase is. In a way it's a really good thing, because it means if you do get your BFP you know it really will be one, and not a chemical. And it means you don't waste any tests I guess :shrug:
> 
> I never even got to POAS though! AF got me 9 days before I was due to test! Keep tracking your symptoms and temps, and see if you can hold out until 18 Dec. Even if AF gets you in the meantime, at least you can start another cycle knowing what you know from this one!

Yes next cycle i will know exactly what i am doing now !! Thanks for your help. The only thing is the main dpo for spotting is 4 and i havent had any today but maybe its different for everyone i will have to see.

fingers crossed for us both this cycle!! i have had the longest cycle ever i am on day 65 now !!!! lol xx


----------



## katiekittykat

You must be totally sick - I was and mine was only 39 days! I had spotting at 8DPO...I wouldn't worry about it to be honest. Having read through some of the threads on here it seems like everyone is different.

I convinced myself that my spotting was implantation, but when it started again on 10DPO I just knew that AF was on the way.

Have you thought about taking soy next cycle to see if that speeds up ov a bit? I've taken my first lot today and I'm really really hoping it works. Watch this space lol!


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> You must be totally sick - I was and mine was only 39 days! I had spotting at 8DPO...I wouldn't worry about it to be honest. Having read through some of the threads on here it seems like everyone is different.
> 
> I convinced myself that my spotting was implantation, but when it started again on 10DPO I just knew that AF was on the way.
> 
> Have you thought about taking soy next cycle to see if that speeds up ov a bit? I've taken my first lot today and I'm really really hoping it works. Watch this space lol!

I will prob look into taking it, but i also dont know if i have missed cycles cos of coming off the pill so i dont know if they are long or not yet, gosh its so confusing!! lol

i have also just read online that most people dont have spotting so im not gonna look out for it and be dissapointed if i dont see it, all i am doing now is waiting i will test on the 18th if AF comes at least i am more prepared and knwo what i am doing for next cycle. I just dont want to get myself down for christmas so if it does happen then brilliant a BFP for christmas if not i will enjoy my christmas and i will have a few wines lol xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I know! At least you get to find out either way before the drinking season begins! I, however, will be in my fertile time from around Christmas Eve and in the 2WW for New Year! Boo hiss.


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> I know! At least you get to find out either way before the drinking season begins! I, however, will be in my fertile time from around Christmas Eve and in the 2WW for New Year! Boo hiss.

OH NO!! does that mean you will have to stay T Total then?? but at least you will have a nice crimbo trying as well!! and then even better a great way to start a new year with a BFP !!


----------



## katiekittykat

The way I figure it is, if I'd got my BFP this time round I would have had to stop drinking anyway...and if I get it next time I'll have to stop for 9 months. I might as well get started on the stopping...if that makes sense :wacko: I don't mind not drinking really - I'd much rather have my BFP - got the rest of my life to get drunk, but my biological clock is ticking now!


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> The way I figure it is, if I'd got my BFP this time round I would have had to stop drinking anyway...and if I get it next time I'll have to stop for 9 months. I might as well get started on the stopping...if that makes sense :wacko: I don't mind not drinking really - I'd much rather have my BFP - got the rest of my life to get drunk, but my biological clock is ticking now!

yeah i know what you mean, a few people have said to me what will you do over christmas if you are pregnant you wont be able to drink!, but im not bothered i can take it or leave it and like you said i would rather get my BFP! , i would give it up forever if it meant me getting pregnant xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Update - I think this might be my last day of AF! Wow - that was a lot shorter than expected. Although still unnecessarily painful.


----------



## Bunnylicious

Speaking of giving up things you like to eat/drink, I really wanna drink Starbucks and eat sushi, but caffeine and raw fish are no no :(


----------



## katiekittykat

Mmmmmm Starbucks. Isn't it Gingerbread Latte season as well? Damn it.


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi Katie. Glad to hear you are feeling better. How many mg of soy are you taking? I've heard the recommendation is between 100-150.


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm starting off at 100mg per day on cd3-7. Maybe it'll make a difference, maybe it won't....gotta try though.

Any news Sideways? xx


----------



## Sideways 8

Nothing new with me -- been tracking my shipment from earlypregnancytests and it should be here tomorrow...so temping will start on Sunday! I have no idea what that will tell me but it's a start.

About the soy - did you look on the label to see if it had something like "each pill contains 100mg of soy, 40% isoflavones" or something like that? Because if that was the case that would mean that each pill would only have 40mg of soy (40% of 100). I was told to watch out for that so you don't accidentally take a smaller dose than needed.


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm so impatient! I just want the time to go faster - I've got more than 3 weeks before I even ovulate!!!

Have made a slight modification to the plan - I was going to start SMEP on cd8 but having thought about it, I think it's probably better to shift it back a week and start on cd15. To start on cd8 assumes that you have a 28 day cycle - I really can't see us keeping it up (as it were :blush:) for that long. I'd rather set myself a realistic target...:dohh: There's 11 days to go before I can even start that!!!

As I said on another thread, I seem to spend all my time either waiting for something to happen or for something to arrive.

I've checked my soy and it says 100mg of soya isoflavones, so I'm assuming it's the right dose....if nothing happens I'll try a new brand next cycle. Is it the soy that does the trick, or the isoflavones?

Sideways - good luck with the temping. Are you using OPKs again too?


----------



## britt24

Hi 
Hope your okay. With the soy should this make you ovulate earlier in your cycle?? if it does how do you knwo if you have or not, are you going by fertility friend to? xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Fertility Friend and OPKs. I'm going to start with the OPKs on cd17 and keep temping throughout my cycle. All the other girls on soy say that you can really feel the ov pains - even if it brings it forward by a day or two it'll be worth it!


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> Fertility Friend and OPKs. I'm going to start with the OPKs on cd17 and keep temping throughout my cycle. All the other girls on soy say that you can really feel the ov pains - even if it brings it forward by a day or two it'll be worth it!

oh right thats good then especially if you can feel it and Yeah defo every day makes a difference doesnt it, Good luck with it and i really hope it helps with your cycle!! xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks Laura! How are you doing today? Any change in temp?


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> Thanks Laura! How are you doing today? Any change in temp?

Im fine thank you, temp is still above the line so seems to be okay at the min so fingers crossed it will stay like that im 5 days past now i havent a clue when my AF is due i can only go with the estimate from FF but who knows. I am still going to test tuesday i think which i knwo will be early but then prob every few days from then on, on my cheap tests then get a good one if AF does come and still getting negatives, i dont really know what else i can do xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Oh well good luck for Tuesday! If it is your BFP it'll probably be too early to show up at 8DPO, but at least you're only using an ic lol

I'm going to do the same thing - use my ics until I get something ambiguous, and the get an FRER.


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> Oh well good luck for Tuesday! If it is your BFP it'll probably be too early to show up at 8DPO, but at least you're only using an ic lol
> 
> I'm going to do the same thing - use my ics until I get something ambiguous, and the get an FRER.

Thank you! yeah i think it will be too early but it will only be costing me 20p lol, and im not buying a good test until the week after to stop me doing it too early i know what i am like i will get itchy feet and do it early lol so if AF doesnt show hopefully 15dpo will show if it is BFP X


----------



## Sideways 8

Katie, am going to start using OPK's who knows when. I ordered 50 of them LOL. But, my temp this morning was 97.16, and according to the pamphlet that means I'm most likely pre-ovulation... aggg if this is CD47 then when the crap is this going to happen?

As far as the soy, it's the isoflavones you're interested in. If only 40% of a caplet is isoflavones I'm not sure what the other 60% is, probably other soy stuff? I haven't bought any soy yet, what brand did you get that has the 100mg of isoflavones?


----------



## katiekittykat

I've got Lamberts Soya Isoflavones - I bought them from Amazon. It's probably all in my head cos I've only taken them for 2 days, but I swear I've had a sharp shooting pain in my left ovary a few times today!

Oh well, Sideways....if you're still pre-ovulation, you'd better carry on BDing! Are you using Fertility Friend to chart your temps?


----------



## Sideways 8

Not using FF, I am a huge geek so I built my own Excel chart. :)
Katie, I'm hoping that if I am pre-ovulation that it's not because I'm having an annovulatory cycle :(
And I will check into the soy you bought. :) Good luck all around. I hope this helps you ovulate sooner!!


----------



## Bunnylicious

btw, don't drink your vitamins with juice, it can block the effect of the vits!!!

https://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/08/20/new-reasons-to-avoid-mixing-juice-and-medicine/

Gah, I googled "drink medicine with milk" is a no no too.
I always drink an EPO pill in the morning with milk.

So water is the safest!


----------



## Sideways 8

Wow Bunny I didn't know that. That's interesting. I usually drink a coke or some water anyway. Don't care much for milk (unless it's chocolate milk yummmm :))


----------



## Bunnylicious

Yeah! Love chocolate milk!! I always drink chocolate milk for breakfast. A habit that never stops since I was little :)

My hubby is really sweet. He's done a bunch of research.
Like, he's been eating lots of chilli, cuz he read the beans supposedly contains high amount of zinc (good for sperm count)
Before we :sex:, he takes cold shower because he read it's good for the spermies :haha:

It's funny how 2 months ago when I told him I was ovulating, he groaned and responded, "Do you really want to have kid soon?"


----------



## katiekittykat

I wish your OH would have a word with mine Bunnylicious! He isn't taking or doing anything different! Maybe if we're still TTC a couple of months down the line, he'll start. I could just start putting chilli in all his meals....:)

It's now cd5, AF has gone and I still have 3 lots of soy left. I had sharp shooting pains in my left ovary area on and off yesterday, but I'm sure it can't have been the soy already...can it? Even if it brought on ovulation by a couple of days I'd be chuffed to bits, but surely it's too early for it to be happening now?!? :wacko:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

hi everyone!
sorry i havent been on for a few days, i slipped on the icy snow and hurt my ankle and all down my left side was scraped and bruised eeeek!
Katie glad to hear the soy is doing somthing for you - CD5 is quite early, maybe its waking your ovaries up in preparation?!
i started my ov tests yesterday CD12 and my reader is faulty - the eject doesnt work. so im gonna have to call them tomorrow. 
we've not started SMEP yet, like you Katie we'll be worn out if i dont ov till CD29! we might start tonight
hope all the UK girlies are coping ok with all the snow and ice!
em xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Oh Em...are you OK? :hugs: The snow and ice has been terrible here but I've managed to stay on my feet so far. I can't walk my dogs altogether though because it's far too slippy and they would just pull me over! 

I'm hoping the soy is giving them a jump start - I was going to start SMEP on cd15, but now I'm worried it'll be too late and I'll miss it!! I think I'll start with OPKs on cd10, as per the original plan, and then unless I get a +opk carry on with BDing on cd15. Honestly, I'm bloody sick of having ovulation anxiety! :wacko:

Are you using the Clear Blue Digi tests Em? It's beyond annoying when they don't work because they're so expensive! I say get yourself some ics lol


----------



## mrsmonkey10

im OK now thanks Katie - just a few scabs here and there! i wonder how you can cut your elbow through layers of clothes and a winter coat? the mind boggles lol

well the SMEP is not fitting with our plans at the mo - was going to start tonight but then hubby is away in London tuesday/wednesday so i thought it will be best to BD monday and thursday rather than Sunday and thursday? ive never planned getting intimate with such military precision before haha.

I prefer to start the ov test sooner rather than later - one month i got a suprise early positive that i could of easily missed! They are CB digis so if i give them a call they should send me a new reader. This is my last month of using them - me and hubby have decided to go to the Dr in January incase my endo is back.

i hope the soy works for you katie - even a few days cut off a long cycle would be fab!

em xx


----------



## Sideways 8

Good morning everyone! Glad the witch is gone, Katie! yay!! Time to move right on. :)


----------



## katiekittykat

Hi Sideways! How are you feeling today?

Em - I really hope Clear Blue send you another reader (and maybe some free test sticks for the inconvenience lol). Still holds up testing though :dohh: You've made me think I should start testing straight away lol!

I really hope you get your BFP before the endo comes back. A good friend of mine suffers with it, but has been about 100 times better since she had her 2 baby girls. :hugs:


----------



## Bunnylicious

Yeah hold up till CD9 or 10 !! :thumbup:

CD15 PM, got another blank circle. I swear I saw a smiley for a split second. :brat:


----------



## katiekittykat

If you swear you saw a smiley face Bunnylicious, I'm sure there'll be one there tomorrow! Or maybe the next day....:)

I've made my decision - I'm not going to start using OPKs until cd10. I'm fighting the urge to do it now (they're dead cheap, what does it matter if I waste one...) but I'm going to resist. Really hard.

My 4th day of soy - I had a dull ache in my ovary area (left and right....and middle lol) all day yesterday, but that seems to have disappeared today. I did get an awful wave of nausea when I was driving OH to work, but that's gone too.

Off work again today :happydance:


----------



## Sideways 8

Good luck Katie. I hope soy is your success story!! 
A girl on another thread suggested to me to try some progesterone cream to jumpstart my cycle. I think you can get it at GNC. I'm wondering if I should go ahead and try that, or how bad would it be to mess with nature like that? It makes me nervous. I am going to go ahead and schedule an appointment with a doctor soon as well before I try any kind of hormone therapy like that..
Still on the same cycle. This sucks!! :(
Sorry to be a Debbie Downer, Katie. I hope you know I have nothing but positive feelings toward this cycle of yours :)


----------



## katiekittykat

Oh Sideways - I really feel for you :hugs: I just want something to happen for you.

Rather than trying something like progesterone cream, you could try something natural like Agnus Castus. I've heard that it jump starts ovulation....How are your temps looking?

I'm really hoping soy does the trick - I can't believe I have another 4 days to start POAS again....how nice to relive the ovulation anxiety of last cycle lol xx


----------



## Sideways 8

Katie, at this point I'm ready for anything. But, I still want to talk to a doctor first before I end up screwing the whole thing up. That's the kind of luck I would have lol. DH has also told me he's willing to try a SA as well so that makes me feel good too.
My temperature actually dropped this morning to 96.4 (yesterday was 97.1). That translates to a drop from 36.2 to 35.8 C. I don't know what that means. Ovulation maybe? Fluke maybe? I don't have much hope for this cycle so I'll see in the next few days what happens.


----------



## katiekittykat

Well that definitely could be ovulation!! It's enough of a dip. FX and lots of :dust: that it is.

And I hope all goes well with the doctor. Fair play to your DH for saying he'll have an SA too...but I guess that doesn't solve the problem of this cycle :(

Keep up the PMA - I know it'll be our turn soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bunnylicious

@ Sideways: Wow that's a big dip! Almost a whole degree! Sounds promising! I hope you'll get your + soon! 
FX and good luck :dust:

@ Katie: Yah, today is CD16, and used FMU, still a blank circle. Last month I got a smiley w/ FMU :(
Also, yesterday there was a dark hairline now that dark hairline is gone. 
Though today I'm feeling twinges and pinches on my right side, next to my hip bone. It is the correct side. Last month was my left side that felt twinges. Mid section is a bit cramping too. Yah I'll test again later when I get home from work.
Well, at least hubby and I have been BD-ing last weekend. :happydance: Somehow he's more in the mood compared to previous month. :cloud9:


:dust: to us all !!


----------



## mrsmonkey10

hi ladies,
well im a happy bunny today - i called CB to complain about my faulty reader and they are sending me a new one plus 10 free sticks! woohhh! cant fault their customer service. CD14 for me and no smiley today...the SMEP marathon of BDing starts tonight - poor hubby haha

bunny - fingers crossed for your smiley soon! cramping is always a good sign mid cycle

sideways - i hope somthing starts to happen for you soon - what CD are you now?

katie - BACK AWAY FROM THE TEST STICKS......
well ok maybe just a little pee on one wont hurt, right? lol

em x


----------



## Sideways 8

MrsMonkey - CD49!!! lol

DH was sweet today too, he just called me at work and asked me what my temperature was this morning :kiss: When I told him about the dip he asked me what it meant because he thought he saw on an example ovulation chart that a dip might mean ovulation. So he said maybe we should get busy tonight. :haha: I'm so glad that I had a truth session (albeit tequila-induced :haha:) with DH a few days ago and told him of all my fears and upsets. It seems now that he's starting to get onboard with this process a lot more than before.


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm sure that's what it must be Sideways! So glad that your DH is on board - we have had a similar conversation about all the different things on my bedside table, and I think he understands more now.

Em - great news about Clear Blue! I knew they would send some sticks for free!

Keep BDing Bunny - I'm sure your smiley is just round the corner :hugs:

Well I'm ready for a quiet night in the house - PJs on, just about to make a cuppa (builders, not green lol) and listen to OH swearing at the PS3...:dohh:


----------



## Sideways 8

LOL at the PS3, Katie. Luckily my DH doesn't play it when I'm around or I would go bat-s#&t crazy on him :rofl:

Wish me luck everyone. Hope we catch the eggy. I guess I'll know tomorrow if this was an ovulation dip, if tomorrow's temp is way high! But forgive me if I get a little pessimistic.... I'm trying to remain positive though!!


----------



## katiekittykat

FX for you Sideways! Even your DH thinks it might be an ovulation dip though...so that must say something :rofl:

I don't mind the PS3 so much...at least I can get on the laptop while he's on there!


----------



## katiekittykat

Not really much to report today - still playing the waiting game :coffee:

Had a chat with OH last night about SMEP and he said he thought it might be a bit much. Which is OK - I said I would rather he said at the outset rather than abandon it halfway - he works in retail so is really busy this time of year and when it comes to it he might just be too tired. But I said he's got until cd15 to think about it and he said OK. I told him I would start POAS on cd10 just in case and he was fine with that.

Bit crampy this morning - hopefully the soy is doing its magic! :thumbup: Found out last night that I need to be taking 1000mg of EPO....not 100mg :dohh: Oh well, at least I'll know for next time!


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Good morning katie, 
My DH is a little like yours, he doesn't like the sound of SMEP either! I thought he would of jumped at the idea....maybe men aren't as obsessed with BDing as they like to think they are hmmm. So we didn't start SMEP last nite & hubby is away until Thursday! If I get my smiley whilst he's gone I'm gonna be one angry monkey! 
So I'm thinking to maybe abandon this cycle & not put pressure on ourselves in the run up to Christmas, so we can eat drink & be merry instead? What do you ladies think? 
It would mean putting off going to the dr for a few more cycles. 
We would still try this month but not serious, & I could save my new reader & sticks for Jan....
Sorry for rambling on lol
Em x


----------



## britt24

Morning Katie 
Just popped on your thread to see how you are going, and also to let you know, i tested this morning but got a BFN but according to my chart i am only 8dpo so i think it is a bit too early. But i think my chart is still looking okay so fingers crossed xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Em - that sounds like a good idea. You could just NTNP this month and take some of the pressure off - enjoy Christmas and New Year and use your sticks for January.

Laura - your chart is looking great! Maybe still too early at 8DPO though - when will you next test?


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> Em - that sounds like a good idea. You could just NTNP this month and take some of the pressure off - enjoy Christmas and New Year and use your sticks for January.
> 
> Laura - your chart is looking great! Maybe still too early at 8DPO though - when will you next test?

im gonna test again on sat, and also gonna order some digital tests for next week cos i am using the cheapies off ebay at the min, when i took my temp this morning i was worried cos i thought it would take me below the line but it didnt. x


----------



## katiekittykat

You're still way above the coverline - FX and :dust: for Saturday! Aren't you glad you got that thermometer lol xx


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> You're still way above the coverline - FX and :dust: for Saturday! Aren't you glad you got that thermometer lol xx

yes so glad, and thank you i wouldnt if you hadnt recommended it! i wouldnt have know where i was if not. The only thing that worries me is it seems a bit to good to be true that i got a thermometer and starting tracking my temps and ovulated a couple of days after, so i keep thinking what if i havent ovulated again. I dont know suppose i just cant get my head round it lol. xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I know what you mean! I was dubious when, as soon as I started charting, I ov'd! Seemed like a bit of a coincidence :wacko: But, sure enough, AF turned up. And I can see a difference between my pre and post-ovulation temps now I've started from cd1. I love FF now! Don't know where I would be without it!


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> I know what you mean! I was dubious when, as soon as I started charting, I ov'd! Seemed like a bit of a coincidence :wacko: But, sure enough, AF turned up. And I can see a difference between my pre and post-ovulation temps now I've started from cd1. I love FF now! Don't know where I would be without it!

i think it is brilliant you know where you are with things, i will defo use it every cycle if i dont get my BFP this one. Hows this cycle going for you, have the supplements helped at all ? or is it too soon x


----------



## katiekittykat

This cycle is going slooowwwly :coffee: Can't believe it's only day 7!

It's my last day of soy so only time will tell if that's been working or not. I have felt something happening from the second day of taking it - sharp pains in my ovary-sort-of-area - and the last 2 days I've felt really sick not long after taking it. Sounds a bit grim, but at the same time I quite like it cos it means that it's doing something!

I just discovered that I should be taking 10 times as much EPO :dohh: so I don't expect to see anything there....and my Vit B6 hasn't arrived yet. The thing I'm most looking forward to trying is the Conceive Plus, but we're not going to start SMEP until cd15 - if at all :(

If this isn't your BFP (it's looking good though :)) are you going to try any supplements next time?


----------



## britt24

yeah if you are feeling things then thats defo a sign somethings happening so only can be good news!

yeah the conceive plus has really good reviews on here so i hope it works for you to!

i think i will do 1 more cycle without anything then try a few things, cos really my next one will be my first proper cycle to track properly from start to finishx


----------



## Sideways 8

Good morning Katie. I hope you get your ov sooner this month. I'm eagerly awaiting the results of the soy! :)


----------



## katiekittykat

Hi Sideways! I've agreed with OH that we will start SMEP on cd15, so if I could ov on cd21 (8 days earlier than last cycle) that would be brilliant! Only 3 more sleeps till I can POAS again :rofl: It seems like so long ago that I did an OPK!

How about you? Did your temp go up again today?


----------



## Sideways 8

Still going down, although only by a very small fraction. I read the thermometer wrong yesterday :shy: It was 96.94 not 96.44... and this morning it was 96.87. DH said I would be a popsicle before too long if my temp keeps going down LOL.


----------



## katiekittykat

Could still be ov though....my temp dropped and went up a couple of times before ov was confirmed. Do you remember what a panic I was in?!? I'm sure yours isn't far away :hugs:


----------



## Bunnylicious

Katie! Your temp looks so nice, it's gradually going doowwwnnn and then upppppp, it makes it easier to predict what will happen next! :flower:

OMG my right ovary works slower than my left ](*,) ,but the twinges are sharper. I can feel them all the way to my butt. LOL 
Last month I got a smiley on CD16. Today is CD17, it still doesn't want to show up.

https://i51.tinypic.com/2l3jo1.jpg
I tested 2 times last night, that's why I have three CD16.
The last one is from Dollar Tree, also from today AM FMU too, I use it to compare, cuz i'm obsessed!! 

It's almost there I think! It's gradually getting darker SLOOWWWLLLYY.
Without the CB Dig smiley, I would have thought that Dollar Tree one was a positive!


----------



## katiekittykat

I would have thought the Dollar Tree was a positive too Bunny! I'm going to start using the ics for the first time and I worry that I won't know what's a positive and what's not!

Do you really think my chart looks good? I thought my temp was going up a bit too high!


----------



## Bunnylicious

Yeah the ICs should be good enough, and get the 7 CB Dig smiley to confirm the dark line. 

From my experience with the regular OPKs, when the ovulation is still far, the faint line won't appear until 7-8 mins later.
When it's very near, the faint line will appear within less than 3 minutes, and then 7 more mins later it'll get darker and darker. 

Your chart looks really good, not going up and down like a roller coaster like last month :)
It's in normal range. In Farenheit, your temp is around 97.0 - 97.3
Normal pre-o temp is between 96 to 98.


----------



## katiekittykat

Bunnylicious said:


> Yeah the ICs should be good enough, and get the 7 CB Dig smiley to confirm the dark line.

Oh no....I fell out with Clear Blue last month after making me waste £40!! :rofl: I'm hoping that between the charting, ics and the soy I know when I'm ov'ing - I know so much more than I did last month!

My plan is to test twice a day, around lunchtime when I come home and then again around dinner time. There's no way I'm missing my surge this cycle - I've got 45 test sticks at the ready!


----------



## Sideways 8

Katie, get those suckers off of Amazon! Around here anyway, Amazon generally sells them for cheaper than the best bid on ebay. :)


----------



## Bunnylicious

Sideways 8 said:


> Katie, get those suckers off of Amazon! Around here anyway, Amazon generally sells them for cheaper than the best bid on ebay. :)

yeah I just checked amazon few mins ago, it's now offering the 20 pack one for $27.92 !!!
or $23.xx if you subscribe for monthly delivery, you can cancel the subscription after it's shipped 
I bought a pack for $24.xx last week , $28.xx before subscription :)


----------



## katiekittykat

Amazon are selling the 20 pack of Clear Blue Digis for £36.99. Which, I think, is around $57. Unbelievable!

I'm sticking with the One Step tests this cycle - just over £5 for 30 :thumbup:


----------



## Bunnylicious

Just took test again, right before lunch.
Finally that :) showed up!
Its about time. It's such a diva.


----------



## katiekittykat

Bunnylicious said:


> Just took test again, right before lunch.
> Finally that :) showed up!
> Its about time. It's such a diva.

I knew it!!! cd17 - just about right on time!! Happy BDing :winkwink:


----------



## katiekittykat

OK so I said we weren't starting SMEP until cd15....but I thought we should get some practise in beforehand :haha:. I managed to wake OH up at 6am (after taking my temp obviously :blush:).... I know that it's only cd8 of a (potentially) 39 day cycle and it's not gonna make any babies but we might as well get into the swing of things!

I read on here yesterday that soy should make me ovulate 5-10 days after the last tablet, so now I'm just waiting to see if that's true. No cramps, or any other symptoms at all today!


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> OK so I said we weren't starting SMEP until cd15....but I thought we should get some practise in beforehand :haha:. I managed to wake OH up at 6am (after taking my temp obviously :blush:).... I know that it's only cd8 of a (potentially) 39 day cycle and it's not gonna make any babies but we might as well get into the swing of things!
> 
> I read on here yesterday that soy should make me ovulate 5-10 days after the last tablet, so now I'm just waiting to see if that's true. No cramps, or any other symptoms at all today!

Hi 
defo no harm in a bit of practise to get into the swing of things!
Good luck i hope you ovulate soon xx


----------



## arpeters

katiekittykat said:


> So...the :witch: got me this morning. My last cycle was 39 days and it turns out my LP is 10 days. Which gives me at least something to go on for this cycle - last time I didn't have a clue....
> 
> What I really want to do is shorten my cycle, but lengthen my LP - I've got soy for the former, and I've ordered vit B6 for the latter. I've taken my Pregnacare Conception, and EPO this morning, as well as having a glass of grapefruit juice. I've got some lemon green tea (also supposed to be good for EWCM) and I've started my chart today as well.
> 
> OH is on notice that the SMEP is starting in a weeks time and I have some Conceive Plus on the bedside table, as well as OPKs and HPTs at the ready.
> 
> So I think I'm pretty much ready! I'll be updating this thread every day so you can all see how I'm getting on :kiss:

lol you sound like me. I am trying everything you are except for the lemon green tea because I just found out about it. lol. I am feeling very confident about this month. Good luck to you! :thumbup:


----------



## katiekittykat

Good luck to you too arpeters :flower:

My vit B6 and vit B complex has arrived!! My TTC 'toolkit' is complete!

I had to really talk myself out of POAS this lunchtime when I went home - it would just be a waste of an OPK. I will be strong and not test til cd10! :blush:


----------



## hope4bump

Where did you buy your vit b6 and b complex from? and how much of it do you take and for how long? i found some vit b complex in the cupboard, and took one a day and am still taking them....uugghhh, more tablets...lol


----------



## katiekittykat

I got both from Amazon. The vit B complez was really cheap and the vit B6 was about a fiver. I've got 50mg of vit B6 - I was told that it had to be at least that or it wouldn't work.

Tell me about it with all the pills! I'm now taking Pregnacare Conception, EPO, vit B complex and vit B6 - my last day of soy was yesterday so I guess that's one less to take!


----------



## boots07411

sorry to hear about the dreaded af... i think shes stopping at my place sometime today also.... i wish she would just leave me alone!!! lol


----------



## katiekittykat

Sorry to hear that boots07411 :flower: FX she stays away though xx


----------



## Sideways 8

Good morning, Katie. Hope things are still going well for you. Was DH receptive enough to this practice? Or did he moan and groan like it was a chore?? :)


----------



## katiekittykat

He didn't get a chance to protest Sideways :rofl: It was 6am and he wasn't fully awake!

How are you today - any temp changes?


----------



## Sideways 8

still hovering around 97...


----------



## katiekittykat

Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks. I feel allright. I might say I'm frustrated but I'm really not too bad. I'm just focusing on other things in my life at the moment like work, and some home improvement projects we've had hanging out there for a while. :)


----------



## katiekittykat

It's good that you have other things to focus on. I, however, am completely obsessed!


----------



## Sideways 8

Oh I've been there, done that!! hehehe I'm still a wee bit obsessed but not too bad :)

They're working me like a borrowed mule at work. :haha: So, I may not have a choice but to focus on other things anyway.


----------



## Bunnylicious

yeah, tell me about obsession. 

I keep ALL of the CB Dig OPK sticks that I used last month and this month.
I lined them up neatly to compare the lines, to see the progression of the lines getting darker.:rofl:


----------



## katiekittykat

I work in property so we're really quiet at the moment, and will be pretty much until the New Year....so this is all I have to do all day :laugh2:

My extra OPKs arrived in the post today - this means I have 45 to work on from cd10 until I ov. Bring on the POAS! Only 1 more sleep!


----------



## Bunnylicious

Yay !! Pee till your heart content !! :thumbup:

My temp is rising again.
I asked hubby if he can perform again tonight, just in case. He said "sure" :happydance:
I wish I had the textbook temp dip.
I'm actually don't want to do it, having unpleasant cramps, backache and bloated.
Some people have high libido during ovulation, but I don't, 'cuz of these painnnsss!!!


----------



## katiekittykat

Bunnylicious said:


> Yay !! Pee till your heart content !! :thumbup:
> 
> My temp is rising again.
> I asked hubby if he can perform again tonight, just in case. He said "sure" :happydance:
> I wish I had the textbook temp dip.
> I'm actually don't want to do it, having unpleasant cramps, backache and bloated.
> Some people have high libido during ovulation, but I don't, 'cuz of these painnnsss!!!

I guess this is what we have to go through Bunny! If I don't ov until cd29 again, and we have been BDing since cd15, by the time I get to my fertile time, I'll be well and truly sick of it :haha:

So....cd9 and nothing at all to report. I feel really tired, but that's not really a symptom of anything other than it being early and dark and cold outside.

Still, I get to POAS tomorrow...twice!!


----------



## Bunnylicious

Gosh ur temp is so good! Gradually going up!

30 mins to midnight.
Still waiting for hubby to BD. He's busy doing his master degree homework that's due at midnight. He forgot about it. Probably already too late now :-/


----------



## katiekittykat

So I entered some symptoms on FF - watery CM, dizziness and nausea (had a really dizzy spell after getting out of the shower this morning - it was weird) and it has said that I'm fertile today!! I can't be...can I? :shrug: 

Bunny - I really hope you got to DTD :hugs: I've sent OH a message at work telling him what FF has said so hopefully he's going to be on board. It must be wrong (maybe I'm misreading what my CM is really like?) but if it turns out that it's right and we've missed it I'll kick myself.

I know soy is meant to be good but it can't have brought ov forward by over 2 weeks.....even if I had a normal 28 day cycle I wouldn't be ready to ov just yet!!! 

V confused. :wacko:


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> So I entered some symptoms on FF - watery CM, dizziness and nausea (had a really dizzy spell after getting out of the shower this morning - it was weird) and it has said that I'm fertile today!! I can't be...can I? :shrug:
> 
> Bunny - I really hope you got to DTD :hugs: I've sent OH a message at work telling him what FF has said so hopefully he's going to be on board. It must be wrong (maybe I'm misreading what my CM is really like?) but if it turns out that it's right and we've missed it I'll kick myself.
> 
> I know soy is meant to be good but it can't have brought ov forward by over 2 weeks.....even if I had a normal 28 day cycle I wouldn't be ready to ov just yet!!!
> 
> V confused. :wacko:

:happydance: gosh that sounds great!! i would get plenty of :sex: in just in case!! i hope it is correct xx


----------



## hope4bump

katiekittykat said:


> So I entered some symptoms on FF - watery CM, dizziness and nausea (had a really dizzy spell after getting out of the shower this morning - it was weird) and it has said that I'm fertile today!! I can't be...can I? :shrug:
> 
> Bunny - I really hope you got to DTD :hugs: I've sent OH a message at work telling him what FF has said so hopefully he's going to be on board. It must be wrong (maybe I'm misreading what my CM is really like?) but if it turns out that it's right and we've missed it I'll kick myself.
> 
> I know soy is meant to be good but it can't have brought ov forward by over 2 weeks.....even if I had a normal 28 day cycle I wouldn't be ready to ov just yet!!!
> 
> V confused. :wacko:

lol, that is so funny :flower: i dont know by how much soy can affect cycles, but as you know, ff said i ovulated on cd10...:haha: get that bd in :happydance: GOOD LUCK :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

My temp has started to go up as well - not enough to make me think it's time, but higher than my coverline last cycle.

Now I'm worried that it's all happening so fast!! I wasn't even meant to start SMEP until next week!! And I still haven't POAS!!

I think I'll do an OPK when I get home at lunchtime....you never know :haha:


----------



## hope4bump

have you tried adding some dummy temps to see when it predicts ovulation?


----------



## katiekittykat

hope4bump said:


> have you tried adding some dummy temps to see when it predicts ovulation?

Good thinking hope4bump....I'll give that a go. I see FF has decided that you ov'd on cd10 after all....lol


----------



## hope4bump

i know, (how crazy) ill 'bump' my thread and let you have a look, maybe you can shed some light  let me know what happens when you do dummy temps


----------



## katiekittykat

I put some dummy temps on FF - if my temp stays about the same or even goes up a tiny bit over the next 3 days, ov will be detected for cd8!! Lets hope it's got it wrong this time....

It's the watery CM that's doing it....


----------



## katiekittykat

I put some dummy temps on FF - if my temp stays about the same or even goes up a tiny bit over the next 3 days, ov will be detected for cd8!! Lets hope it's got it wrong this time....

It's the watery CM that's doing it....


----------



## hope4bump

why do you hope it is wrong??? i had watery cm almost the whole month so far, that doesnt sound normal to me either?!


----------



## katiekittykat

I hope it's wrong because we've only DTD once so far this cycle...on cd8!! It's not enough! :dohh: I wanted to be prepared this cycle, so I really hope it is wrong. 

I'll just have to hope that my temp goes down a little bit tomorrow!


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi Katie! Wow that is fast! But, don't get too freaked out just yet lol. Your fertile window can open up as much as 7 days before ovulation, according to the Standard Days Method (some people use this method for contraception, others use it for TTC). If your CM is just right the spermies can live for up to 5 days, so keep that in mind :)

I'm getting super excited for ya!!!


----------



## katiekittykat

It just seems so early! I had a plan and it's all going to pot!

I did an opk when I got home at lunchtime and it was negative. :shrug:


----------



## Sideways 8

No worries, hon :) Like you said it's early. Get some :sex: in tonight and keep doing those OPK's. Make sure you've held your bladder for at least 4 hours!! :)


----------



## katiekittykat

Gonna do another OPK when I get home tonight and try really really really hard to not go to the toilet from now til then! The one I did at lunchtime I had only held it for about 2 hours before.

I thought I had really got to grips with what was going on....now I'm as confused as I was when I started all this!!


----------



## katiekittykat

Another negative OPK...:nope:


----------



## katiekittykat

Hang on....I think it's the vit B6 that is producing the watery CM (some lovely ladies in the discussion group pointed it out :blush:). So maybe I'm not coming into my fertile period. I'll still see if OH wants to DTD tonight, but won't be too disappointed if he's too tired after work.

Phew!


----------



## Bunnylicious

It's still day 9 ! Be patience! lol

Vit B6 ? Oh I probably will switch to that when I'm out of EPO. After 2 cycle, still no EWCM at all.


----------



## katiekittykat

FF is still on green!! My temp has gone down and my cm has changed to creamy (which I think is a side effect of the vit B6) but it's still saying I'm fertile today. I'm sure I'm not, but at the same time I don't want to ignore it!

We didn't BD last night, but I suppose in line with the SMEP we should tonight anyway....OH was too tired last night so I guess I'll have to see what I can do tonight :winkwink: And hopefully I'll remember to use Conceive Plus this time :blush:


----------



## katiekittykat

Another negative OPK :nope: Not even a whisper of a line. And I held my bladder for 4 hours and everything :shrug:

FF are saying ov is sometime between cd9-11 but they can't pinpoint it yet. I've got a bit of a pain on my left side which goes down my leg, and I've seen some women get that when ov'ing. Sounds silly, but I really hope it's not. It's too early - if my LP stays at 10 days, that'll mean a 20 day cycle.


----------



## katiekittykat

Yet another negative OPK....:nope: Does anyone think I'm ov'ing today and just missed my surge by only starting to test with opks yesterday?

Having said that...I've never been lucky with opks in the past :haha:


----------



## hope4bump

katiekittykat said:


> Yet another negative OPK....:nope: Does anyone think I'm ov'ing today and just missed my surge by only starting to test with opks yesterday?
> 
> Having said that...I've never been lucky with opks in the past :haha:

what type are you using??


----------



## katiekittykat

Just an ic - I think they're called One Step.


----------



## hope4bump

do you have a second line at all?


----------



## katiekittykat

hope4bump said:


> do you have a second line at all?

Nope. Nothing. Nada.

FF is adamant though - I thought it was my CM making it think I was fertile, but I've tried taking that variable out and today is still green on the calendar.

Do you think that we're just getting extra short cycles this month hope4bump - to make up for our long ones last time? :haha:


----------



## hope4bump

lol, i am not sure what is going on....my temp dipped again, but i have a bad cold, not sure if that affected it...so ff now says i havent ovulated as yet....i'm going to jump of the fridge!! ive done some ic's and they have light second lines, so i dont know... so you took out the cm info, what was left? only temps??


----------



## katiekittykat

hope4bump said:


> lol, i am not sure what is going on....my temp dipped again, but i have a bad cold, not sure if that affected it...so ff now says i havent ovulated as yet....i'm going to jump of the fridge!! ive done some ic's and they have light second lines, so i dont know... so you took out the cm info, what was left? only temps??

Just my temperature..even when I put in the negative opk it didn't change. I've put the CM back in (might as well tell the truth lol). It might be thinking that as I had a temp dip it's ov day...? :shrug: Think I might try some more dummy temps....


----------



## hope4bump

lol, yes, tell the truth. i sometimes think the cp and cm information i give might be wrong, because i am never to sure about that. Anyway, good luck which ever way it goes... i dont think i can follow smep tonight, i feel so rough with this blinking cold... fx for you and :dust:


----------



## Sideways 8

Good morning/afternoon Katie! Maybe you're one of those few that OPK's don't work on. I'm starting to suspect the same for myself! But then again I'm pretty sure I haven't ovulated this cycle yet, based on my temps. They're still about the same, by the way...


----------



## katiekittykat

Oh Lord Sideways! I really thought something was bound to start happening for you soon. A lady on here with a 92 day cycle started taking Agnus Castus and got AF 3 days later...would you consider trying that?

I really am beginning to think that maybe OPKs won't work for me....I just want to see a positive on something!!!!


----------



## honey08

ff is saying that cos u recorded watery cm , when u record a pos opk and a temp higher x3 ur will get ur O day x


----------



## Sideways 8

katiekittykat said:


> Oh Lord Sideways! I really thought something was bound to start happening for you soon. A lady on here with a 92 day cycle started taking Agnus Castus and got AF 3 days later...would you consider trying that?
> 
> I really am beginning to think that maybe OPKs won't work for me....I just want to see a positive on something!!!!

I really don't want to try anything that would affect my cycles until I talk to the doctor. I'm going to see him on Wednesday. Wish me luck!!


----------



## katiekittykat

Sideways 8 said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> Oh Lord Sideways! I really thought something was bound to start happening for you soon. A lady on here with a 92 day cycle started taking Agnus Castus and got AF 3 days later...would you consider trying that?
> 
> I really am beginning to think that maybe OPKs won't work for me....I just want to see a positive on something!!!!
> 
> I really don't want to try anything that would affect my cycles until I talk to the doctor. I'm going to see him on Wednesday. Wish me luck!!Click to expand...

Good luck for Wednesday! I really hope you get some answers :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

Well, I'm still not sure what's going on but, in line with SMEP, we had :sex: last night anyway :winkwink: I think it's a good idea that, even if FF is wrong, when it's a green day we should DTD.

Well my temp is down again today and I'm a bit crampy, but that's all really. We used Conceive Plus for the first time last night so FX if I really am fertile that it's done the trick!


----------



## katiekittykat

Hold the press!

A lovely lady in my discussion group has told me to disregard any CM you have the day after DTD as it's bound to be watery. Lo and behold, I took out the watery CM from cd9 and my green days have gone back to white! :happydance:

I knew something was wrong! I might sound daft not wanting it to be right, but I like it when mysteries are cleared up! And maybe OPKs will work for me after all!


----------



## Sideways 8

That's always good news, Katie. It just feels so much better to know what's going on!

Last night I had some more of the brown stuff I mentioned about 4 weeks ago. Except this time it wasn't like CM consistency, it was more liquidy (sorry TMI). I haven't had any more since then, I think it's still just some old blood working its way out. I'm adding this to my list of stuff to ask the doctor. Today is CD54, so maybe AF is on her way soon.


----------



## katiekittykat

Maybe it's a bit of spotting before AF turns up...or maybe something to do with ov? I really hope you get some answers from the doctors.

I hate not knowing whats going on - that is the most frustrating thing about TTC. That and the waiting :coffee:


----------



## Bunnylicious

Agh, My repetitive flat temperature is back! :wacko:


----------



## Sideways 8

Good evening ladies, just got done Christmas shopping (for today). I still have a few more people to shop for but 6 hours in one day is plenty for me. I did have time to stop by my friend's church to watch her play in a Christmas orchestra and it was awesome!!!

Not much else going on, no more brown stuff, no AF, except I am feeling extremely emotional right now!!! I am trying so hard not to just cry :cry:


----------



## katiekittykat

Bunnylicious said:


> Agh, My repetitive flat temperature is back! :wacko:

Did you get a thermometer with 2 decimal points?


----------



## katiekittykat

Sideways 8 said:


> Good evening ladies, just got done Christmas shopping (for today). I still have a few more people to shop for but 6 hours in one day is plenty for me. I did have time to stop by my friend's church to watch her play in a Christmas orchestra and it was awesome!!!
> 
> Not much else going on, no more brown stuff, no AF, except I am feeling extremely emotional right now!!! I am trying so hard not to just cry :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

I thought I saw a faint line on my OPK last night, but I think it might have been wishful thinking.

I had what I thought might be ovulation pain last night and my temp has gone up quite a bit this morning....who knows :shrug:

Bad news is OH slept on the sofa last night....every time it seems like things are going well we hit another rocky patch :cry:


----------



## Bunnylicious

^ Aw r u guys fighting?

Nah, I still use the 1 digit. Lazy to get a new one right now.


----------



## katiekittykat

Bunnylicious said:


> ^ Aw r u guys fighting?
> 
> Nah, I still use the 1 digit. Lazy to get a new one right now.

I think that's why your temp is flat :hugs:

We fight over the most ridiculous little things - yesterday he was complaining that I never do the cleaning (I work 50 hours a week and earn about twice as much as he does, as well as looking after 4 dogs, cooking his dinner and driving him to and from work every day). I don't do much cleaning - I don't enjoy housework - but this isn't a new thing...we've lived together almost a year and I haven't changed.


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi Ladies,
just popped in to see how you are getting on this cycle, even though im not "in the game" this month (well just NTNP) i like to see how your geting on!
Good luck at the Dr on Wednesday Sideways - when i was on my 65 day cycle i went to the Dr and they gave me tablets to take which brought on AF within 3 days, and my cycle went back to normal after that.

Katie - good to hear youve solved the mega early ov mystery! i hope you and your OH kiss and make up soon (well BD and make up lol)

Im just concentating on christmas at the moment - put the tree and decs up yesterday and doing the last bit of christmas shopping today. Im hoping the old "you get your BFP when you stop thinking of TTC" happens for me this cycle.
Im watching "i didnt know ii was pregnant", all these little changes they didnt know were related to pregnancy, im like thats a symptom silly! ive learnt too much from BnB lol

em xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Glad to hear things are going well for you Em and you're getting into the festive spirit!

FX NTNP is the right approach for you and it happens for you soon.

I just read the thread where people are writing letters to their future babies, and my heart has just about broken. I guess I never realised how much this was getting to me..and that's only in the second month of trying. My God, this is hard.


----------



## Sideways 8

katiekittykat said:


> Bunnylicious said:
> 
> 
> ^ Aw r u guys fighting?
> 
> Nah, I still use the 1 digit. Lazy to get a new one right now.
> 
> I think that's why your temp is flat :hugs:
> 
> We fight over the most ridiculous little things - yesterday he was complaining that I never do the cleaning (I work 50 hours a week and earn about twice as much as he does, as well as looking after 4 dogs, cooking his dinner and driving him to and from work every day). I don't do much cleaning - I don't enjoy housework - but this isn't a new thing...we've lived together almost a year and I haven't changed.Click to expand...


OMG I think your DH and mine are on the same wavelength!!! Mine just got home from working the night shift, and we chatted for a while, then he said "Do you mind picking up today?" 
Me: "Yeah I've been meaning to get around to it" [I spent all day out of the house yesterday, didn't have time!] 
Him "It's getting pretty cluttered around here" 
Me "Some of this stuff is yours and I don't know where it goes! What about all those brass fittings on the dining table??"
Him (stomps over to pick them up) "There my stuff is picked up. Everything else is yours"
Me grrrrrrrrr

Well you know what? I am going to pick up this house today. Most of the clutter *IS* his, because he has hoarding tendencies and keeps a bunch of crap we either don't use or WON'T use EVER. Out of the house it goes today, I don't care what he says. I'm tired of this too!!!

Jerk.


----------



## Sideways 8

mrsmonkey I hope he gives me something to kick start my cycle again! If AF hasn't shown by the time I get to the doctor it will be CD58.

I was going to carry DH with me in case he has any questions but now I think I'm going by myself, the way he's been such an ass to me lately. He gets in these bad moods based off crap that happens at work then comes home and takes it out on me. *sigh* sometimes I wonder why on earth I chose this childish sh*t as my DH...


----------



## katiekittykat

What's going on with our menfolk Sideways.....:nope: Mine has finally stormed off to see his parents. God knows when he'll be back.

The worst thing is....I got a faint line on my OPK!!!!! :happydance: I'm trying not to get too excited, because I know that the line could stay faint for days before it gets darker (or even just disappear) but it's the first line I've ever had - faint or otherwise!!!

In fact, lets just hope it does stay faint until OH can start acting like an adult. One of his complaints is that I haven't washed his socks all week. Really?


----------



## Sideways 8

Is he unable to wash his own socks??


----------



## katiekittykat

Sideways 8 said:


> Is he unable to wash his own socks??

So it would seem!


----------



## hope4bump

katiekittykat said:


> Sideways 8 said:
> 
> 
> Is he unable to wash his own socks??
> 
> So it would seem!Click to expand...

mmhhh, my husband acts a bit funny aswell...:dohh: at least it is not smep tonight  x i had faint lines on opk for a week now, still low on cbfm...let us know how you get on :flower:


----------



## Bunnylicious

men, you can live with them, you can't live without them :D

bohoo my temp dropped 0.1 today.
Maybe I should skip charting for a few days, it's driving me nuts.. but of course I can't. I'm obsessed in finding out what will happen tomorrow.

Check out this Ovulation calendar site, it's pretty cool.
I like the detailed day-by-day description of what's happening inside you during your cycle.

https://www.justmommies.com/ovulation-calendar.shtml


----------



## katiekittykat

Love the ovulation calendar Bunny, especially the bit about when to try and conceive a boy or girl :) It's no good for us girls with wonky cycles though - it only goes up to a 35 day cycle :rofl:

Well, my temp has dipped a little today and I got another faint line on an OPK last night! And it wasn't just me - OH confirmed that he could see 1 and a half lines (we're speaking again)! We didn't BD last night, as I thought if my OPK went positive today I would rather BD tonight and then the next 2 days, and 4 days in a row is a bit much :blush: If it doesn't turn positive today, no harm done - we'll just get back on track tomorrow.

I had quite a bit of what I thought was ovulation pain last night, and some this morning. If I'm right, and the OPKs are right, this means that soy has brought ov forward by 2 weeks!!!!!!


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> Love the ovulation calendar Bunny, especially the bit about when to try and conceive a boy or girl :) It's no good for us girls with wonky cycles though - it only goes up to a 35 day cycle :rofl:
> 
> Well, my temp has dipped a little today and I got another faint line on an OPK last night! And it wasn't just me - OH confirmed that he could see 1 and a half lines (we're speaking again)! We didn't BD last night, as I thought if my OPK went positive today I would rather BD tonight and then the next 2 days, and 4 days in a row is a bit much :blush: If it doesn't turn positive today, no harm done - we'll just get back on track tomorrow.
> 
> I had quite a bit of what I thought was ovulation pain last night, and some this morning. If I'm right, and the OPKs are right, this means that soy has brought ov forward by 2 weeks!!!!!!

Hi 
Thats great news, soy looks like its defo worked for you then. The ovulation pain sound promising that it is happening doesnt it. Good Luck xx


----------



## hope4bump

lets hope it all happens soon for you.... lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: coming your way x


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks girls! I'm dead excited to do my OPK this afternoon...how sad is that? :dohh:

Laura - you're chart is looking good! When are you going to test? x


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> Thanks girls! I'm dead excited to do my OPK this afternoon...how sad is that? :dohh:
> 
> Laura - you're chart is looking good! When are you going to test? x


well i thought it was looking good until last night!! i put my temp in for yesterday and it all changed with a solid red line saying i had ovulated thursday just gone, which means we didnt catch it! but then when i entered todays it went back again so i dont know what to think, so i have decided not to test until it says now cos i think i have been getting my hopes up to much so gonna concentrate on crimbo but keep them fingers cross xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Well FX for then! Is it telling you to test 18DPO?

I think it's still looking good - only 1 temp below the coverline at 6DPO and that could be implantation!


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> Well FX for then! Is it telling you to test 18DPO?
> 
> I think it's still looking good - only 1 temp below the coverline at 6DPO and that could be implantation!


yes it is so i am going to wait until then, i have some cheapie so i will do one of them and a digital, and if nothing. And if my chart changes i will test when it recommends again if AF doesnt get me. And if she does at least i know i ovulated and i am back on track.

Are you going to follow the SMEP this cycle then? i put my name down for it but cos i got all my ovulation wrong i dont think i did properly lol x


----------



## katiekittykat

We started SMEP...BD'd on cd8 and cd10, but not last night (cd12). I thought that if I got my positive OPK today and had to BD tonight, tomorrow and the day after that would be 4 days in a row :blush: I thought I would wait to see what happened with the OPK and then even if it's negative it's OK - we can just get back on track tomorrow night and no harm done :)


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> We started SMEP...BD'd on cd8 and cd10, but not last night (cd12). I thought that if I got my positive OPK today and had to BD tonight, tomorrow and the day after that would be 4 days in a row :blush: I thought I would wait to see what happened with the OPK and then even if it's negative it's OK - we can just get back on track tomorrow night and no harm done :)

brilliant sound like you are well prepared! it would be great if your cycle does what you think it is and ovulation is happening then you could get a dec BFP couldnt it?? xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I know! I'm trying not to think about it....but if I ov'd on cd15, and I have a 10 day LP, that means my test day would be Dec 25th.......:happydance:

But no....I'm not thinking about it. Honest. I'm not. What will be will be....:haha:


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> I know! I'm trying not to think about it....but if I ov'd on cd15, and I have a 10 day LP, that means my test day would be Dec 25th.......:happydance:
> 
> But no....I'm not thinking about it. Honest. I'm not. What will be will be....:haha:

that would be fab!! what a brilliant present! i have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks Laura :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

It looks like my faint lines yesterday were just a random faint surge - maybe caused by the soy. Just took another test and it was totally blank :nope:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

awww Katie, maybe Ov tests just dont work for you?
Im the opposite, i always have faint lines but dont always get a positive!
i really hope soy does something for you xx


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi Katie!!
Some people don't gradually increase their LH levels, but actually just one day they're higher all of a sudden. So keep up that PMA :) I'm excited for you. I really hope this is your month!!!

Not much going on here - sorry for not being around too much, they finally decided to just go ahead and block this site at work :( So I'll be on here in the PM instead!


----------



## katiekittykat

Morning girls!

I'm trying not to have OPK anxiety this cycle...:) I had watery cm yesterday though, and (what I think are) ovulation pains again....FF has said that yesterday and today are fertile days....:shrug:

Anyway, we BD'd this morning (cd14) which means we missed out 1 day of the SMEP.....and this morning was a bit hurried :blush: so we didn't use Conceive Plus, and I didn't have time to keep my legs in the air for more than about 5 mins (dogs were crying to go out). Maybe it's not time so it doesn't matter lol

I wish I knew :dohh:

I wondered where you were yesterday Sideways :flower: Never mind - at least you can still get on at night. I really shouldn't be on it at work either - it's probably only a matter of time before they block it there too! What do you do?


----------



## katiekittykat

Two more negative OPKs today :nope:

Very glad we managed to DTD this morning though - OH has just called to say he's working late and won't be in until after 9pm! Phew!


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi Katie! I'm a metallurgical technician at a steel mill. I run the metals testing lab and make decisions on any product that operators might place on hold. 

I think maybe the line on my OPK was darker than I've been seeing so we're goign to :sex: tonight just in case, though I'm not sure exactly how to correctly read these tiny IC OPK's. Doctor tomorrow, other than that not much else to report :)


----------



## katiekittykat

Sideways 8 said:


> Hi Katie! I'm a metallurgical technician at a steel mill. I run the metals testing lab and make decisions on any product that operators might place on hold.
> 
> I think maybe the line on my OPK was darker than I've been seeing so we're goign to :sex: tonight just in case, though I'm not sure exactly how to correctly read these tiny IC OPK's. Doctor tomorrow, other than that not much else to report :)

What an interesting job! Do you like it? How did you get into that?

Good luck at the docs today :hugs: Really hope you get some answers!


----------



## katiekittykat

OK - huge temp dip this morning, and lots of watery CM. Here's what I think could have happened....I got my LH surge late Sunday night/early Monday morning and it was really short (it's me...what else? :dohh:) and today is O day.
That'd be right...OH is working late again :nope:


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> OK - huge temp dip this morning, and lots of watery CM. Here's what I think could have happened....I got my LH surge late Sunday night/early Monday morning and it was really short (it's me...what else? :dohh:) and today is O day.
> That'd be right...OH is working late again :nope:

Morning 
if you :sex: yesterday though and if you :sex: tomorrow that would still be in the fertile window wont it?

soy has defo worked then hasnt it, thats great! x


----------



## hope4bump

What time is oh coming home? You can always surprise him, you know? ;-)


----------



## katiekittykat

He's working from 8am-8pm today - it might not be such a nice surprise :rofl:


----------



## hope4bump

katiekittykat said:


> He's working from 8am-8pm today - it might not be such a nice surprise :rofl:

Hehehe! I still need to lure my Hubby into bed tonight so I'm not sure what I am laughing at ;-)


----------



## katiekittykat

Negative OPKs again, but if I have had my surge then that's to be expected I guess...

Laura - your chart is looking fab!!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi Katie! Hope we see a temp rise from you very soon, to indicate ovulation! I found some soy pills at GNC. They were called something like Soy concentrate in 60mg tablets, but the label on the back said 34mg isoflavones. So I would need like 3-4 of those a day whenever AF finally shows up, right??. I almost bought them but I want to wait and see what the doc says about my cycle first.

PS - doctor's office closed before my appointment due to inclement weather... so I'm rescheduled for Monday. *sigh*


----------



## katiekittykat

Sideways 8 said:


> Hi Katie! Hope we see a temp rise from you very soon, to indicate ovulation! I found some soy pills at GNC. They were called something like Soy concentrate in 60mg tablets, but the label on the back said 34mg isoflavones. So I would need like 3-4 of those a day whenever AF finally shows up, right??. I almost bought them but I want to wait and see what the doc says about my cycle first.
> 
> PS - doctor's office closed before my appointment due to inclement weather... so I'm rescheduled for Monday. *sigh*

You're joking!! So you have to wait another 5 days to get some answers? At least you have the holiday season to take your mind off it a bit :hugs:

Sounds about right for the soy - I took 100mg per day 3-7 and I think it might have done the trick!


----------



## katiekittykat

So here we go again....! I was sure I wasn't going to have to go through the whole 'have I ovulated...have I not ovulated?' anxiety this cycle :wacko:

My temp has gone back up to above the coverline (or where the coverline was last cycle anyway) after a huge dip. My CM has dried up totally. But the nearest I got to a +opk was a very faint line on cd12.

The worst thing is we didn't :sex: last night :( I had a feeling OH would say no after a 12 hour shift....so I'm left with the 'did we do enough?' dilemma as well! We BD'd cd8, cd10 & cd14, which only really leaves me with one session in the fertile window if I ov'd yesterday.

Actually I really hope O day is today....it's OH's day off and I've got a plan :muaha:


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> So here we go again....! I was sure I wasn't going to have to go through the whole 'have I ovulated...have I not ovulated?' anxiety this cycle :wacko:
> 
> My temp has gone back up to above the coverline (or where the coverline was last cycle anyway) after a huge dip. My CM has dried up totally. But the nearest I got to a +opk was a very faint line on cd12.
> 
> The worst thing is we didn't :sex: last night :( I had a feeling OH would say no after a 12 hour shift....so I'm left with the 'did we do enough?' dilemma as well! We BD'd cd8, cd10 & cd14, which only really leaves me with one session in the fertile window if I ov'd yesterday.
> 
> Actually I really hope O day is today....it's OH's day off and I've got a plan :muaha:

Morning!! 
Even if it was yesterday surely if you tried tonight, then this will still be in your fertile window??
Strap him to the bed if you have to !! :rofl: you will get your BFP this cycle xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks Laura :hugs: I just would have liked to do more....supposed to be following SMEP and do 3 days in a row in the fertile window, but I never seem to be able to figure out when that is until it's too late. Damn OPKs!!! Why don't they just work properly for me!?!??

How are you doing? Any symptoms? xx


----------



## hope4bump

katiekittykat said:


> So here we go again....! I was sure I wasn't going to have to go through the whole 'have I ovulated...have I not ovulated?' anxiety this cycle :wacko:
> 
> My temp has gone back up to above the coverline (or where the coverline was last cycle anyway) after a huge dip. My CM has dried up totally. But the nearest I got to a +opk was a very faint line on cd12.
> 
> The worst thing is we didn't :sex: last night :( I had a feeling OH would say no after a 12 hour shift....so I'm left with the 'did we do enough?' dilemma as well! We BD'd cd8, cd10 & cd14, which only really leaves me with one session in the fertile window if I ov'd yesterday.
> 
> Actually I really hope O day is today....it's OH's day off and I've got a plan :muaha:

Remember, sperm can stay alive for up to 5 days, so that would include the previous session, won't it? There's always a possibility, and if you do it again today like Britt said you might still catch that egg (if you haven't already) and it's still possible that you haven't ov yet... I know, that didn't help a lot, I wish it could all just b a bit more clear. Goodluck Katie, I'm rooting for you!


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks hope4bump :hugs: Of course, there is the possibility I'm nowhere near ov, and opks will work just fine....put that's just part of the whole 'ovulation anxiety' that I go through :wacko:

I'm still gonna POAS until FF confirms ov...but I stopped taking EPO today just in case.

I'm sure I'll be able to grab OH at some point today :)


----------



## threebirds

FX for you katiekittykat. Im in sim situation this month. I thought I would have ov'd at cd 14 or 15 at latest. Had a faint 2nd line on opks cd9-12 and since then nothing. All quite frustrating as was timing good bding around usual ov dates and now I don't know. It was first go at trying soy iso (cd2-6) so I guess I screwed up with that. Babydust x


----------



## Bunnylicious

Maybe the dip was just a fluke, like my big dip on CD10

I browsed FF gallery, it's a quite common thing.


----------



## katiekittykat

Maybe the dip was just a fluke....as both opks today have had faint lines again :wacko:

If I do another one before I go to bed am I officially going crazy?


----------



## Bunnylicious

well, i did 3 times in 1 night a couple of times, with two different brands.

So I'll say... NO. We are just...dedicated. :shy:


----------



## katiekittykat

Bunnylicious said:


> well, i did 3 times in 1 night a couple of times, with two different brands.
> 
> So I say... NO. :shy:

That settles it then lol. 3 OPKs in one day! :dohh:


----------



## Sideways 8

Bunnylicious said:


> well, i did 3 times in 1 night a couple of times, with two different brands.
> 
> So I'll say... NO. We are just...dedicated. :shy:

This made me LOL. :)

Dedicated yes. Determined yes. Crazy no. But we may not be able to see the forest for the trees!! hehehe.


----------



## katiekittykat

Well, I came to a decision last night. If I don't get my BFP this cycle (which I won't), then I'm going to stop TTC and become NTNP.

I'm tired of being humiliated, rejected and ignored by OH, as well as feeling worried, anxious and stressed about whether my body is working or not. Lets face it, the only way I'm going to get pregnant is if I get a visit from the Archangel Gabriel!

I always thought we were in a partnership where we split things 50/50, but I'm having to go through this whole thing alone and it's just getting too much. Who knows, if OH grows up then we might try again....but, if at the age of 29, he doesn't get it now, he probably never will.

I'll carry on as I have been for this cycle - temping, opks, vit B6 etc - to satisfy my own curiosity, but if you see a BFP announcement from me you'll know I've had a celestial visit.


----------



## hope4bump

Katie, I feel the same as you! I said to my dh the other day, it is rubbish that I have to ask to dtd! Why should I have to keep it sweet all the time just because I can't get pregnant on my own. I also said to him that when we decided that we want to get pregnant he was all for it, but I am the one who temp everyday, wake up in the middle of the night with a full bladder but try and sleep through it so I can have a proper urine sample in the morning! I'm the one that wait anxiously for an ilk line, and I am the one popping pills, lay with a pillow under my bum and my feet in the air after dtd, and the only thing he needs to do is make love!!!! Lol, anyway, he seems to get it (again)  next cycle I am not going to use anything - I'm only going to test for fertility and bed the three days around it.... I find SMEP very difficult, only because I have long irregular cycles, and we started on cd9! Lol 
Anyway, I wanted to say, I do think that this might be your month! You are well prepared And you do what is neccesary... Fx for you and LOTS of :dust:


----------



## WinterSnow

hope4bump said:


> Katie, I feel the same as you! I said to my dh the other day, it is rubbish that I have to ask to dtd! Why should I have to keep it sweet all the time just because I can't get pregnant on my own. I also said to him that when we decided that we want to get pregnant he was all for it, but I am the one who temp everyday, wake up in the middle of the night with a full bladder but try and sleep through it so I can have a proper urine sample in the morning! I'm the one that wait anxiously for an ilk line, and I am the one popping pills, lay with a pillow under my bum and my feet in the air after dtd, and the only thing he needs to do is make love!!!! Lol, anyway, he seems to get it (again)  next cycle I am not going to use anything - I'm only going to test for fertility and bed the three days around it.... I find SMEP very difficult, only because I have long irregular cycles, and we started on cd9! Lol
> Anyway, I wanted to say, I do think that this might be your month! You are well prepared And you do what is neccesary... Fx for you and LOTS of :dust:

I am in the same boat, and I thought I was alone! I feel like I am constantly worrying about it - I work out to lose some weight before TTC, I watch what I eat, take prenatal vitamins, noting my symptoms constantly, laying with my feet in the air, not to mention the weird and new body symptoms like odors and discharge (tmi) - eeek! I get worried that I will be taking care of everything with baby, too! What do we do? Add it up to men and the way they are programmed? That's what I have been doing, so that I don't get so visually frustrated with DH :dohh: Ah well! We are dedicated..


----------



## katiekittykat

hope4bump said:


> Katie, I feel the same as you! I said to my dh the other day, it is rubbish that I have to ask to dtd! Why should I have to keep it sweet all the time just because I can't get pregnant on my own. I also said to him that when we decided that we want to get pregnant he was all for it, but I am the one who temp everyday, wake up in the middle of the night with a full bladder but try and sleep through it so I can have a proper urine sample in the morning! I'm the one that wait anxiously for an ilk line, and I am the one popping pills, lay with a pillow under my bum and my feet in the air after dtd, and the only thing he needs to do is make love!!!! Lol, anyway, he seems to get it (again)  next cycle I am not going to use anything - I'm only going to test for fertility and bed the three days around it.... I find SMEP very difficult, only because I have long irregular cycles, and we started on cd9! Lol
> Anyway, I wanted to say, I do think that this might be your month! You are well prepared And you do what is neccesary... Fx for you and LOTS of :dust:

:hugs: I know I'm not alone in my OH refusing to get involved - it's just that I really don't want to do this on my own anymore. If only all I needed for a BFP was temping, OPKs and various pills...I'd be set! Sadly I only need one thing from OH to make it happen, and he refuses to give it, so I guess I'm out. :(


----------



## Lisa40

Awww sweetie, virtual :hugs: being sent to you. Who would have thought getting a bloke to :sex: would be so difficult.

Give your OH a kick up the bum & tell him to man up haha.. err don't do that really or he'll probably be worse after that, but it's nice to think about! :haha:

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Why do I torture myself? :wacko: Another negative OPK, but the darkest line I've had yet. Considered taking a photo and texting it to OH, but thought I would take the moral high ground instead....:angelnot:


----------



## Mandyloo

katiekittykat said:


> You're not out til you're out Mandyloo! Fingers crossed that AF doesn't get you,but I'll be here to keep you company if she does!
> 
> Have you got a gameplan for next cycle Mandyloo?

KatieKitty Kat ~ I am sorry that I just saw this reply. i am still trying to get the hang of this site and I always feel like I lose track of my posts? is there an easy was to track this?

Anyway - cycle # 2 I have been watching my CM very closely and we have been trying to :sex: as much as possible. I thought we were going to bd every day this past week but for one reason or another we only made it every other day. I hope its enough. I want to continue through this weekend trying to bd as much as we can. I feel like we stopped too early last month. 

How are you doing this month? feeling positive?


----------



## katiekittykat

Mandyloo said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> You're not out til you're out Mandyloo! Fingers crossed that AF doesn't get you,but I'll be here to keep you company if she does!
> 
> Have you got a gameplan for next cycle Mandyloo?
> 
> KatieKitty Kat ~ I am sorry that I just saw this reply. i am still trying to get the hang of this site and I always feel like I lose track of my posts? is there an easy was to track this?
> 
> Anyway - cycle # 2 I have been watching my CM very closely and we have been trying to :sex: as much as possible. I thought we were going to bd every day this past week but for one reason or another we only made it every other day. I hope its enough. I want to continue through this weekend trying to bd as much as we can. I feel like we stopped too early last month.
> 
> How are you doing this month? feeling positive?Click to expand...

If you go to your homepage you can find all your posts - I just tend to remember what I've been talking about, but I am on here a lot :rofl:

Sounds like you've got all your bases covered - every other day is absolutely fine! FX and lots of :dust: for your BFP xx

I'm not feeling great at the minute (read through the thread for today :( ) like a lot of other women I'm suffering from an unco-operative OH. But you never know, he might have had a personality transplant at some point today and things will be back on track. Otherwise I'm pretty much gonna throw in the TTC towel.


----------



## Mandyloo

Ok thanks. I guess I need to explore my homepage a little bit more! 

Aww so sorry I just read through your post. I really think that most of our partners/husbands/boyfriends are big babies. Everything has to be on their terms. which doesnt seem fair when we are doing all of the work! I really hope he comes around. If not maybe you can sit down and calmly explain how your feeling. I know its hard because no one wants to argue over something that is supposed to be made out of love :hugs:

I really hope that this is your month and you dont have to think about it anymore.... but if not than taking a break may give you some time to relax!


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm kinda hoping that taking a break will spur him into action...but I'm not holding my breath. I'm sure he thinks that babies are brought by the stork!

I've had this conversation with him countless times over the last 8 weeks (since we started TTC) and I'm disinclined to keep repeating myself. I worked it out - in 8 weeks we've only BD'd 8 times. Not gonna make many babies with those sort of stats!


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi Katie, I'm so sorry you're going through this with your DH. I'm not sure of his personality but the only approach that got mine more on board was showing him some research from the Mayo Clinic on fertility (both female and male). Plus telling him how much it hurts for me to feel like I'm putting so much effort, for nothing it seems. He's seen how bad I feel when I get :bfn: and I think he's hurt, too. But, my DH is 37 so a bit more mature than your DH (maybe...jury's still out on that one sometimes!!!! :haha:)

I've just about given up too. Temps hovering around 97.0 for about 2 weeks now, no AF, no nothing. CD60. I had some tequila last night and will have some wine tonight... I'm going back to my regular habits until something changes. It's not worth the stress IMHO.


----------



## katiekittykat

Phew! What a weekend! Been very busy with Christmas prep, family visits, shopping etc...in fact far too busy to stress about TTC so it's been a good weekend!

Still no further forward really - things are fine between me and OH (he apologised for being a d***head) and I still haven't had a positive OPK yet :nope: I've decided to wait until I get one before resuming SMEP - it's too hard and it's making us fight. Ultimately I don't want to fight about something that's supposed to be made from love.

Had a huge temp dip yesterday morning, but as I had to take it at 4am when the people across the road woke me up (and then woke the dogs up :growlmad:) I'm not reading anything into it. And last night I had a terrible nights sleep, so I'm trying to ignore that one as well :dohh: Maybe soy won't have done a thing, and I'll still ov on cd29.....as long as I ov and I get a +opk to warn me that it's coming I don't mind when it is!


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> Phew! What a weekend! Been very busy with Christmas prep, family visits, shopping etc...in fact far too busy to stress about TTC so it's been a good weekend!
> 
> Still no further forward really - things are fine between me and OH (he apologised for being a d***head) and I still haven't had a positive OPK yet :nope: I've decided to wait until I get one before resuming SMEP - it's too hard and it's making us fight. Ultimately I don't want to fight about something that's supposed to be made from love.
> 
> Had a huge temp dip yesterday morning, but as I had to take it at 4am when the people across the road woke me up (and then woke the dogs up :growlmad:) I'm not reading anything into it. And last night I had a terrible nights sleep, so I'm trying to ignore that one as well :dohh: Maybe soy won't have done a thing, and I'll still ov on cd29.....as long as I ov and I get a +opk to warn me that it's coming I don't mind when it is!

Morning Katie
Hope you are okay!
I think christmas is a good time to get your mind half off TTC isnt it to reduce the stress lol.

The only prob with Soy do you ever really know when to stop taking it? cos as soon as you think your fertile you stop dont you, but then what if you wasnt does that mean you still have to wait the normal lenth? i just find it a bit confusing lol but thats just me doesnt take much lol.

Although i didnt get my xmas BFP, af arrived yesterday and i am so pleased i am on track now! i had booked an appointment for the docs on wednesday cos this would have been my 3rd missed cycle and then it appeard. So heres to a new year BFP!! XX


----------



## katiekittykat

So pleased you can start again from cd1 Laura! Well, not pleased the :witch: got you, but you know what I mean :hugs: All these posts on here that ask how to bring on AF....clearly the answer is to book a doctors appointment lol

Soy is only taken for 5 days at the beginning of your cycle - I took mine cd3-7, but you can do 2-6, or 4-8.....whichever suits you.

Here's to a New Year BFP for both of us!


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> So pleased you can start again from cd1 Laura! Well, not pleased the :witch: got you, but you know what I mean :hugs: All these posts on here that ask how to bring on AF....clearly the answer is to book a doctors appointment lol
> 
> Soy is only taken for 5 days at the beginning of your cycle - I took mine cd3-7, but you can do 2-6, or 4-8.....whichever suits you.
> 
> Here's to a New Year BFP for both of us!

Thank you, yes i know what you mean lol

yep thats the way to bring it on lol.

Oh right i understand now so it is only 5 days anyway, that makes sense. 

Yes we will both get our BFP in the new year, be a great start. xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Are you going to give soy a try this cycle Laura?


----------



## hope4bump

hi Katie.
How do you feel regarding your chart and soy?
Hope you are okay... :dust:


----------



## katiekittykat

hope4bump said:


> hi Katie.
> How do you feel regarding your chart and soy?
> Hope you are okay... :dust:

Hi hope4bump - I'm feeling a lot better this week thanks :hugs: My chart is looking a bit funny, cos yesterdays temp was taken much earlier than normal (and was really low) and last night I slept terribly. The soy is still in with a shot - I'm on cd20 and haven't ov yet but last cycle was cd29. It seems as though my body has been gearing up to ov for ages though, and not quite making it. Lots of watery and creamy cm on and off, and faint lines on opks for days now.


----------



## hope4bump

well, hope it happens soon for you. it is horrible not knowing...what i wouldn't give for a normal cycle :( :dust:


----------



## katiekittykat

hope4bump said:


> well, hope it happens soon for you. it is horrible not knowing...what i wouldn't give for a normal cycle :( :dust:

Hope it happens for you too :hugs: Are you still getting 'LOW' on your CBFM?


----------



## hope4bump

the cbfm is not even asking me for sticks anymore, i think it gave up on me :(


----------



## katiekittykat

hope4bump said:


> the cbfm is not even asking me for sticks anymore, i think it gave up on me :(

:hugs:


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> Are you going to give soy a try this cycle Laura?

im not gonna try it this cycle cos this is really my first one so gonna try this one without anything still gonna temp through, and then if no luck i will be ordering some supplies lol xx


----------



## katiekittykat

britt24 said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> Are you going to give soy a try this cycle Laura?
> 
> im not gonna try it this cycle cos this is really my first one so gonna try this one without anything still gonna temp through, and then if no luck i will be ordering some supplies lol xxClick to expand...

FX you won't need it and this is your month :dust:


----------



## Bunnylicious

Hi Katie! You're back. I was wondering where you were :)
Still no + yah ? I hope it comes in 9 days or less!

It looks like this month is not my month, AGAIN 
My temp dropped below the cover line this morning. :cry:

I think my problem is my lack of CM
Next round I'm going to take EPO and drink green tea and eat baby carrots

edit: 

Lunch time, I see the :witch: is coming a day early. :(


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi Katie! Sorry so late in checking in with you, but I wanted to give you an update on what happened at my doctor's office... will be editing my journal soon so make sure you check it out!!

Bunny, sorry about the :witch: don't you hate her!!! :( :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

Sideways 8 said:


> Hi Katie! Sorry so late in checking in with you, but I wanted to give you an update on what happened at my doctor's office... will be editing my journal soon so make sure you check it out!!
> 
> Bunny, sorry about the :witch: don't you hate her!!! :( :hugs:

Just read your journal Sideways - really pleased for you!! I'm so glad you got a doctor who is willing to listen, and to help. FX for the (near future) xxx

Bunny - so sorry the :witch: got you - lots of :dust: for next cycle. xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm beginning to wonder whether he still finds me attractive....I've known for a while his sex drive is much lower than mine anyway, but when it's -8 outside and he can't even put his arms round me in bed, I figure there must be something wrong :( I cuddled up to him this morning, because it was cold, and as soon as I touched him he pushed me away and said 'no'. :cry:

Anyway, I don't suppose it matters much in TTC terms - still no +opk. Temp rise but I took it earlier than usual again so I don't think it means much.

The only glimmer in an otherwise miserable morning is that I'm going to get my hair done for Christmas. And OH is paying (he's not aware of it - I'm just taking his card....:winkwink:)


----------



## hope4bump

Katie, off course oh still finds you attractive, men can just be so childish and small minded at times. They act like little kids and sulk when things don't go their way. Don't worry too much, he will sort himself out, hopefully sooner rather than later.:hugs: the thing is, they don't get what we go through in order to become pregnant *sigh* do you know why he is behaving like that? Maybe you should tell him how his actions makes you AS A WOMAN feel...best of luck and lots and lots of :dust: coming your way...xx


----------



## katiekittykat

hope4bump said:


> Katie, off course oh still finds you attractive, men can just be so childish and small minded at times. They act like little kids and sulk when things don't go their way. Don't worry too much, he will sort himself out, hopefully sooner rather than later.:hugs: the thing is, they don't get what we go through in order to become pregnant *sigh* do you know why he is behaving like that? Maybe you should tell him how his actions makes you AS A WOMAN feel...best of luck and lots and lots of :dust: coming your way...xx

Thanks hope4bump :hugs: I'm just hoping its because he's so busy at work over the Christmas period and he'll feel more relaxed when its all over and done with!


----------



## Bunnylicious

Yah, SMEP sorta ruined our relationship too. It made the BD sucks, felt like just a routine.
Previous month the BD was better because I made him wait until the line was dark enough. :haha:

O yah, besides the smiley face OPK, I'm gonna use the test strips too :haha:
I bought the sensitive ones, from babywishes.org.
I read about it on peeonastick.com - OPK odyssey 
20 for $12 and change. Not bad, cheaper than the $1 OPKs I used to get.


----------



## Sideways 8

Katie, your OH needs a good talkin' too! What a jerk, maybe it's like you said he's just stressed out. Maybe if you don't get your bfp this cycle (I hope you do though!!!), then you can do the NTNP so you both are less stressed. Or... you can just pretend you're NTNP and do all your charting etc in private without him knowing.. then just seduce him a couple times in your fertile period!!! :change:


----------



## katiekittykat

As it says - nothing at all! No ov, no cm, no major temp change, no BD....sorry ladies! This is a very boring update :coffee:


----------



## Lisa40

Ahhh, hang in there, something will happen soon 

:hugs:

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Lisa40 said:


> Ahhh, hang in there, something will happen soon
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> xx

Thanks Lisa :hugs: My BnB girls will be the first to know when something does happen :haha:


----------



## ladygagafan

Same boat as you. Waiting for the big O to arrive :sleep:


----------



## katiekittykat

Another negative opk :nope: What cd is it for you ladygagafan?


----------



## ladygagafan

CD14, my cycles are usual between 28-38 days. Last one was 92. Had CM for couple days (CD9-11) but its gone now and still reading low on CBFM :( The 3WW to ovulate is alot worse than the 2WW for AF to arrive!!xx


----------



## katiekittykat

ladygagafan said:


> CD14, my cycles are usual between 28-38 days. Last one was 92. Had CM for couple days (CD9-11) but its gone now and still reading low on CBFM :( The 3WW to ovulate is alot worse than the 2WW for AF to arrive!!xx

I agree! I'm on cd22 and I'm getting really bored of POAS twice a day now :haha:


----------



## ladygagafan

Hopefully wont be to long now and we can be 2WW buddies :) xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Hope so ladaygagafan :hugs: If I ov any later than cd29 this cycle I'll be gutted!


----------



## threebirds

ladygagafan said:


> The 3WW to ovulate is alot worse than the 2WW for AF to arrive!!xx

Couldnt agree more!! Hope we all ov soon! Im goin slowly crackers. At least with tww there is that initial sense of hope!
Xx


----------



## katiekittykat

threebirds said:


> ladygagafan said:
> 
> 
> The 3WW to ovulate is alot worse than the 2WW for AF to arrive!!xx
> 
> Couldnt agree more!! Hope we all ov soon! Im goin slowly crackers. At least with tww there is that initial sense of hope!
> XxClick to expand...

Sending lots of :dust: to both of you xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

hi katie!
Hows the new hairdoo?
Sorry to hear you are having a hard time with your OH, men huh...i hope you detect your ov soon!
Im having such a relaxed cycle i dont even know what CD im on (just checked,30). Its a good job we decided not to try this month as DH has had flu since i stopped doing OPK's so we have only BD'd once lol.
Well my freebie OPKs from clearblue didnt show up so i phoned them back and theyre sending me another 20...lo and behold the pack of 10 were waiting for me when i got home ooops. So now i have 14 from this abandoned cycle, 10 from Clearblue and another 20 on the way eeeek

I hope you are all enjoying the countdown to Christmas ladies!

em xx


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi Katie!! Hopefully something will happen soon for you. How are things with the OH? 

Not much else to report here either. I took my first Provera tablet last night and I'm already cramping a bit. I have 6 more to take and then the big wait for AF.


----------



## katiekittykat

Things are fine with OH....just no :sex:! I've taken the view that I'm not going to argue about something that is supposed to made out of love, and there's no point in pushing him. I may well have to rethink that strategy once I get a positive opk.....lol

Em - loving all the free stuff from Clear Blue! You can be a top end POAS-aholic!!

My hair is.....OK. Nothing exciting. The colour is nice - very deep mahogany - but the cut is a bit boring. Just a plain old bob. Although to be fair to my hairdresser, there's not much more she can do with it :happydance:

Sideways - glad you're starting to feel something with the Provera. FX this is it!


----------



## Sideways 8

Good morning, Katie! I'm getting on here before I go to work, just wanted to see how you were doing. Sounds like you're just trying to be patient, bless you because that can be difficult! 

My temp has risen with the progesterone (duh, progesterone is what makes your temp rise in the first place!! hehe) to about 97.5 so far, which is only .5 degrees warmer than the pre-progesterone temps. I'm not sure if that means anything substantial but hopefully I'll get AF before too long and I can get on with this. :) The patience on my end is wearing thin!


----------



## katiekittykat

I thought maybe you were off work Sideways! This is my last day before Christmas and I finish at 4pm. Only 3 hours left :happydance:

At least there is some kind of temp rise, even if it is only small. In the nicest possible way, I really hope AF turns up for you. xxxxxx


----------



## Sideways 8

I had to work today then I'm off till Monday! Woohoo! Here's to 3-day weekends! And.... next weekend is also a 3-day one! Yippee!! :wohoo:


----------



## ladygagafan

got my first EVER high this morning on CBFM on CD16!! After my 92 day cycle last time this is major news :headspin: i hope your not far behind me katiekittykat!! xx


----------



## Feelcrazy

Hey katie! :) just wanted to wish you luck. I'm rooting for you all the way!!!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Good luck and Merry Christmas to all the wonderful ladies on this thread!!!


----------



## katiekittykat

Just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas - thank you all for your continued support xxxxx

PS Managed to get a Christmas BD out of OH this morning :haha:


----------



## katiekittykat

So it's cd26....looks like the soy didn't work for me. My OPKs aren't getting any darker, I have lots of creamy cm, and my temps are definitely still pre-ovulation. I'm undecided whether to up the dosage next cycle, or just forget about soy and accept that I have stupid long cycles....:shrug:

On a brighter note, I had a lovely Christmas. OH totally spoiled me and, although I made a little bit of a hash of Christmas dinner, we had a lovely day just the 2 of us and the dogs. 

According to my ticker and FF this is my fertile period so it's just as well we're getting along again!


----------



## Lisa40

Ahhh that's good to hear, about you & OH not the soy, it was just me, my OH and our cats for Xmas dinner and it was lovely!

Unfortunately af joined us too, but she's leaving today lol, I dropped hints about her having a long holiday, so hopefully I won't see her for a while now.

Really hope you get your positive opk followed by a bfp soon.

Merry Xmas and a happy new year 

:dust:
xxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Lisa40 said:


> Ahhh that's good to hear, about you & OH not the soy, it was just me, my OH and our cats for Xmas dinner and it was lovely!
> 
> Unfortunately af joined us too, but she's leaving today lol, I dropped hints about her having a long holiday, so hopefully I won't see her for a while now.
> 
> Really hope you get your positive opk followed by a bfp soon.
> 
> Merry Xmas and a happy new year
> 
> :dust:
> xxxx

Boo hiss for AF! So glad you enjoyed your Christmas....here's to a fab 2011 for all of us xxx


----------



## ladygagafan

Glad you had a good christmas!! Have you tried Vitex for your long cycles? I would defo recommend it, i usually had upto 40 day cycles, last on was 92. Started getting highs on CBFM on cd16, thats NEVER happened before!xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I was just looking Vitex up on the internet!! How much do you take, how often and where did you get it?

I was thinking of either taking it next cycle or increasing the dose of soy.


----------



## hope4bump

hi Katie. 
no ovulation as yet? ff said i am 3dpo today, but then i started to have light pink bleeding (sorry if tmi). so now i dont know if ff got it wrong and this is my AF?! gosh i am so confused. Glad you had a good Christmas  Any plans for new year?


----------



## katiekittykat

hope4bump said:


> hi Katie.
> no ovulation as yet? ff said i am 3dpo today, but then i started to have light pink bleeding (sorry if tmi). so now i dont know if ff got it wrong and this is my AF?! gosh i am so confused. Glad you had a good Christmas  Any plans for new year?

Nothing as yet hope4bump! Going by my last cycle I'm due to ov on cd29....really hoping it's no later! Just done an OPK - another faint line :dohh:

Does it feel like your AF? 3DPO is too early for implantation, but FF could be wrong.... Could be an ov bleed. Hard to say lol.

No plans for New Year - OH is working on New Years Day so probably just to our local for a drink early doors. What about you?


----------



## hope4bump

no, we dont have any plans for new year, to be honest, i dont feel too 'festivy' lol, i just want a BFP!!!!  well, if ff is right and i am 3dpo, it means i will have a longer cycle than the one before last, as last one was 62, before that 39; 35;37;31 and 25.... so the soy didnt help in the sense of bringing things forward....hubby asked this morning if i was pregnant, said my (.)(.) looks different. lol. I WISH :) hope your ovulation comes quickly. :dust:


----------



## katiekittykat

If ov is the same as last cycle, I'll be happy :) I just hate being in limbo and not knowing what on earth is going to happen. I'm getting to old for surprises lol


----------



## ladygagafan

katiekittykat said:


> I was just looking Vitex up on the internet!! How much do you take, how often and where did you get it?
> 
> I was thinking of either taking it next cycle or increasing the dose of soy.

I got mine from holland and barratt, its about £10 for 200! Its 400mg so i take 2, one in morning and one at night. You can get liquid form aswell but it tastes awful!! Start taking it when AF arrives, stop when you ovulate. In my 9 months TTC iv never had a strong OPK or any highs on CBFM, this month all is different :happydance:


----------



## hope4bump

katiekittykat said:


> If ov is the same as last cycle, I'll be happy :) I just hate being in limbo and not knowing what on earth is going to happen. I'm getting to old for surprises lol

lol! :haha:
:dust:


----------



## katiekittykat

ladygagafan said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> I was just looking Vitex up on the internet!! How much do you take, how often and where did you get it?
> 
> I was thinking of either taking it next cycle or increasing the dose of soy.
> 
> I got mine from holland and barratt, its about £10 for 200! Its 400mg so i take 2, one in morning and one at night. You can get liquid form aswell but it tastes awful!! Start taking it when AF arrives, stop when you ovulate. In my 9 months TTC iv never had a strong OPK or any highs on CBFM, this month all is different :happydance:Click to expand...

You've convinced me ladygagafan!! I'll get some just in case ....:thumbup:


----------



## katiekittykat

It's on sale at Holland & Barrett!!! Just ordered 200 for £5.74!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sideways 8

Good morning, Katie!! I hope you had a wonderful Christmas. Judging by your post, it sounds like you guys did :) I'm glad you and OH are getting along better! 

I think we're snowed in here, which is just as well because we ran all over town yesterday to visit 3 different homes and families. I loved it though! Oh -- in case you didn't already do a double-take... it SNOWED here! And I mean REALLY snowed!! It never does that here, much less on Christmas!! It was so awesome. It's still coming down. We're slated to get up to 7 inches before it's over and done with ;) We don't have snow plows here so the EMA is closing a lot of the roads.

We had a good Christmas too :)

Sorry your ovulation is not occurring faster. Maybe before too long you can get to the doctor or something to see if he can prescribe some Clomid.. if that's a route you may be thinking of taking. If I were you though maybe keep taking the soy. I've heard it can take more than 1 cycle before it's effective.


----------



## katiekittykat

Sorry about the snow Sideways - I can sympathise as we've had it now for about a month :( Glad to hear you had a good Christmas though and you got all your visiting out of the way.

I bet you're sick of me whingeing about not ovulating :blush: It just seems that my body has been gearing up to ov for ages now with no end result. How are things going with the progesterone? Any sign of AF yet? I'm not sure whether a doctor would prescribe Clomid just yet as we've only been trying for a short time...and I do ovulate on my own - it just takes rather longer than I would like to wait!


----------



## Sideways 8

Katie that's exactly what I thought my doctor would say! He said that he was going to go ahead and give me the Clomid even though we've only been trying for a couple of cycles, because they're longer than they should be anyway. No since in waiting a year when you know something's not quite right during that year, was what he said. I'm glad I met him!

Oh... no apologies for the snow is needed! We never get it here and we absolutely love it. Even if it means being stuck in the house :) It's a good excuse to just stay at home and relax. DH is actually out riding his 4-wheeler right now.

And... no AF for me yet. I have 3 more nights, and I am to call the doctor and let them know when I get AF. If I don't get it by the time my progesterone runs out, I call anyway and we'll go from there.


----------



## Sideways 8

PS What is Boxing Day??


----------



## katiekittykat

Boxing Day is the day after Christmas Day - a public holiday in the UK. Not sure why it's called Boxing Day :blush: Maybe it's because when people traditionally opened presents, as its also St Stephens Day...:shrug: Answers on a postcard please.....

I've decided that 6 months is the cut off point when I'll go to a doctor. I really don't want to leave it a year if nothing happens. I'm really hoping that this cycle is the same (or thereabouts) as last cycle and I'm a couple of days away from ov now!

cd27....still no positive OPK (couldn't be more sick of POAS), some watery cm this morning, a few crampy moments last night, slight temp rise this morning. My temps have been totally out of whack the last week or so with me being off work I've been either sleeping in or taking them early and going back to sleep. So I don't even know whether I'll be able to rely on FF this cycle either!! Worst thing is, OH went out last night (Boxing Day tradition), and came in hammered at 1.30am....missed a BD opportunity yesterday and he'll be hungover all day today so I don't think today is the day either :nope:


----------



## ladygagafan

Boxing Day seems to have originated in the mid nineteenth century in England. Some historians believe the name 'Boxing Day' came about because the boxes placed in churches where parishioners deposited alms (coins) for the poor and needy were opened, and the contents were distributed on December 26, which is also the Feast of St Stephen. (St Stephen was the first Christian martyr.) 

Others believe that the Boxing Day tradition originated as a holiday for members of the upper class to give boxes containing food, clothing or money to tradespeople and servants, in much the same way that many employers offer their employees bonuses today. These gifts were usually given in boxes; hence the name 'Boxing Day". 
Oxford English Dictionary says this comes from the Christmas box; the verb box meaning: To give a Christmas-box, and then leading to the term boxing-day


----------



## katiekittykat

ladygagafan said:


> Boxing Day seems to have originated in the mid nineteenth century in England. Some historians believe the name 'Boxing Day' came about because the boxes placed in churches where parishioners deposited alms (coins) for the poor and needy were opened, and the contents were distributed on December 26, which is also the Feast of St Stephen. (St Stephen was the first Christian martyr.)
> 
> Others believe that the Boxing Day tradition originated as a holiday for members of the upper class to give boxes containing food, clothing or money to tradespeople and servants, in much the same way that many employers offer their employees bonuses today. These gifts were usually given in boxes; hence the name 'Boxing Day".
> Oxford English Dictionary says this comes from the Christmas box; the verb box meaning: To give a Christmas-box, and then leading to the term boxing-day

Get you ladygagafan!! Thanks for that :hugs:


----------



## Bunnylicious

Boxing day happens after xmas, the after Xmas sale.
So I thought boxing day originating from people boxing/punching each other to grab the best deals on clothes/ electronics.:blush:




katiekittykat said:


> I've decided that 6 months is the cut off point when I'll go to a doctor. I really don't want to leave it a year if nothing happens. I'm really hoping that this cycle is the same (or thereabouts) as last cycle and I'm a couple of days away from ov now!

yeah me too.
January is my 3rd month seriously trying. If no BFP in march, I'm going to try CB fertility monitor, wish I don't need one, it's pricey, though i can resell on eBay later. My next pap smear is in May. Gonna ask lots of questions.I hope can get ultrasound too.


----------



## Sideways 8

Hope everyone is doing ok today. Just took my LAST Provera tablet. If I don't get AF tonight, back to the doctor I go :(


----------



## katiekittykat

Any sign Sideways? I really hope AF shows up and your body stops messing you about :hugs:

cd28.....still no positive OPK - all I get are faint lines. I've had a temp dip this morning and I had some EWCM yesterday (after I drank almost a litre of grapefruit juice!) so I _think_ ov _might_ be on the way...:shrug:

Managed to seduce OH last night with the help of some new underwear....in the dining room :blush: Wasn't really sure what to do afterwards...didn't really feel comfortable lying on the dining room floor with my legs in the air :blush: Had to run upstairs and lie on the bed as quickly as I could!


----------



## katiekittykat

I got a positive OPK :happydance:


----------



## Lisa40

Yeay, congrats hun!

Lets hope the dining room was lucky for you :haha:

xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Lisa40 said:


> Yeay, congrats hun!
> 
> Lets hope the dining room was lucky for you :haha:
> 
> xxx

:rofl: Lets hope so! It'll be a good story to tell our child in years to come while having dinner...'Did you know, you were conceived in this very room, right there on the floor...'


----------



## Lisa40

:rofl:

That would be a v v funny moment :rofl:

Lets hope you will one day have that conversation :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Well I'm currently working my way through a litre of grapefruit juice, and although I don't mind it, I could definitely live without having to do it again....so please say a little prayer for my BFP on Jan 9th!!

Actually the best thing about this, is that it's right on time. Looks like I'm going to ov on cd29, just the same as last cycle. I've checked my chart from last cycle and temps are almost exactly the same. :cloud9:


----------



## Lisa40

I am gonna keep absolutely everything crossed for you (apart from my legs) :rofl:

really hope this is your month

sticky :dust: to you

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Lisa40 said:


> I am gonna keep absolutely everything crossed for you (apart from my legs) :rofl:
> 
> really hope this is your month
> 
> sticky :dust: to you
> 
> xx

Thanks Lisa :hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

katiekittykat said:


> I got a positive OPK :happydance:

yay Katie, im so pleased for you :thumbup:

thats so funny about the dining room floor lol!

im CD36, and my FF iphone app says AF is due new years eve :nope:

I hope you all had a fab christmas ladies, what are your plans for New Years??

Em xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Hi Em :hi: I plan to be firmly in the 2WW for New Year! To be fair, OH is working on NYE and New Years Day, so we really didn't have any plans. What about you? FX AF doesn't arrive on NYE :hugs:


----------



## Lucy Lu

:hi: Katiekittykat! I have been lurking the TTC board for some positivity and came across your thread! Glad to hear you got a +opk. Lots of baby dust to you this cycle! :flower:


----------



## Lisa40

I'm going to a friends house party on Friday. It's my OH 30th on Thursday though so we are off to the casino with a few friends then. I'm not due to ov for about another 12 days so I'll be able to have an ickle :wine:

Hope AF stays away for us all next year :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

i think me and OH are just going to stay in with a nice bottle of bubbly. i doubt we will be celebrating a BFP with it but champagne will make me feel better if the witch has shown up lol. Ahh that sucks that hes working all new years Katie.
Lisa i really hope we all get our BFPs in early 2011, that would be fantastic! i had decided to go to the Dr in Jan about TTC but since we have so many OPKs to use we have now decided to go once we have used them all, and really put some effort in over the next few months. I asked OH what his new year resolution was and he said to make a baby awww

em x


----------



## jacks mummy

Yey katie!! Positive opk!! I do feel for u with ur long cycles tho hun I don't think I could cope tbh!! I'm so lucky I have 27/28 day cycles. 
Make sure you ambush OH tnite!!!tie him up or something so he has no choice lol
Well I'm not even due to ovulate until the 7th 8th soooo I'm going out for one last nite out until after I've had another baby because I don't really think its rite to drink while trying BUT that is just my opinion! XxX


----------



## Bunnylicious

Awesome Kat !!! :D

Go start humping !!


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks everyone!! I feel a bit emotional when I think about how you've all been here for me through all the ups and downs of my rollercoaster cycle :kiss:

I did another OPK at around 5.30pm and it was totally blank! So I either have a mega short surge (figures :dohh:), I had my surge overnight and just caught the tail end of it at lunchtime today, or it wasn't a positive at all.

It wasn't as dark as I would have liked it, but it is definitely the darkest I've ever had, and almost as dark as the control line.....I'm trying to talk myself into it now!


----------



## katiekittykat

I think I've figured out how to attach a photo....


----------



## Lisa40

yeay!

I still have no idea how to do that lol. I would think that if its lighter now than it was then you should technically have ovd or expect to within a few hours. You may just get a really short surge, maybe start peeing twice a day :haha:

I reckon the dining room :sex: will have done it! :yipee:

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I think it must have happened....:shock: CM has totally dried up, despite drinking a whole litre of grapefruit juice. I might have known I would have a short surge!

All I need now is a big temp rise tomorrow....I'll keep POAS twice a day until FF confirms ov.


----------



## Sideways 8

Good luck Katie!!!!!!

I got a hold of my doctor today... well his nurse anyway. She told me that sometimes it can take a week after finishing a regimen of the progesterone before I get my AF. So I need to wait until next Tuesday and if still no AF, then I am to call back. Wish me luck! :)


----------



## katiekittykat

Good luck Sideways :thumbup:

Well, OH actually pushed me away this morning :cry: He saw the OPK, he knows how much I want this....but he pushed me off him.


----------



## Lisa40

:sad2:

& men usually like a bit of morning :sex: too! Did he say anything??

:hugs:

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Just that he had to get up and get ready for work. I've just dropped him off and he told me he loves me.....Having decided not to argue about this, I've maintained a dignified silence about it all :ignore:

But rejection is hard. Especially when I was so excited yesterday. I know he's having a tough time at work (think he's gonna hand his notice in today in fact) but I can't help feeling let down. And I'm trying to be rational....we BD'd cd25 & cd27, and cd29 isn't over yet...so every other day is fine. Right? :dohh:


----------



## DaisyDust

Hey...don't be sad! Today is certainly not over YET!!!!

And can I just say, that was also NOT rejection. I first started reading thinking how awful, but when you explained the work & resigning part...well that changes things slightly. We girls spend our lives worrying & stressing at just about everything that we just think it's a breeze for the guys. If he is resigning today, well done you for giving him that slack...he won't be in the right frame of mind this morning, but hey.......wait till later, there could be a massive weight lifted off his shoulders & he could be a changed man!!!

And anyway...you got a couple of days in when it was needed. I say youve still got as good a chance as anyone!


----------



## hope4bump

GL and :dust:


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks girls :hugs:

I've got to work and I'm counting my blessings. A colleague's partner of 21 years (and an 11 year old son) walked out on her on Boxing Day after she found out he was having an affair.

At least I have someone who loves me and would never hurt me (knowingly).

I feel much better now - was just having a quiet little :brat: this morning. Talk about an over-reaction. So glad it didn't turn into a full blown row!


----------



## DaisyDust

So...what's the score Katiekittykat?

Did he give up work or give in to your needs?

Tell! FX the latter :)


----------



## Lisa40

Maybe both... Maybe that's what she's up to right now :blush:
:rofl:

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Neither!! He didn't hand his notice in, and I've just had a lovely bath and face mask while he's on the PS3 (where else?).

I'm gonna have a litre of grapefruit juice, go to bed and wait for him to join me. And try not to get upset if he's not up for it.....I'm competing with Match of the Day tonight....:nope:


----------



## DaisyDust

Yeah :sex: in his bloke room. Let's hope so :happydance:


----------



## Lisa40

Ahhh well never mind a bath and a face mask sounds just as nice...Does he have another job to go to or is he just really stressed and needs to quit??

Xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm determined not to get stressed out about it (easier said than done like...) - there are many good things in my life... My Amazon order (opks, vits for me and OH and EPO) wasn't supposed to arrive until 6 January but it came today and I can go and collect it tomorrow. That's good.

I've just learned how to sell something on ebay (I know...me and technology don't get on. And in case anyone is wondering it's Kings of Leon tickets that I no longer want). Another good thing.

The only shadow on my life at the moment is bloody OPKs. Did another one tonight and the faint line was back :growlmad:


----------



## Lisa40

I know, it would be so much easier if there was a definite sign (a big noise like when you win on the fruit machines and you could get like 3 eggs flashing up on your stomach to confirm)

then we wouldn't have to try and plan trying to seduce the oh when all we really want is a nice long soak and not to have to worry about hairy legs and bits :haha:

there must be an easier way by now... We can fly to the moon for goodness sake!!

Xx


----------



## katiekittykat

This is very true Lisa :rofl:

Well, it looks like my body has been playing tricks on me again :nope: Yesterday had O written all over it....loads of cm (I had to change my pants :blush:), headache in the afternoon, little bit of cramping, really over-emotional, near positive OPK the day before....but my temp has gone back down today :(

So I'm on cd30 and have not yet ovulated. Brilliant. At least I managed to walk all 4 dogs on my own this morning - the snow and ice has pretty much gone from our neck of the woods.


----------



## Lisa40

Aaghhhhh. Do you think ov might be today then? You still got any ewcm? It may have happened yesterday or early this morning and you might get a temp spike tomorrow! I really hope you know soon.

& 4 dogs that's so cute, do they all get on?

xxx


----------



## DaisyDust

Yeah you might get the spike tomorrow & it still have happened yesterday. I had a month like that. 

BTW...can't believe you are dumping KoL!!! I've paid loads to see them with not much success. Even paid to go Spain just for them to be cancelled because we had a HURRICANE!!! go figure eh?! Then electrical fault last yr, & snow, fire & now water damage this year. I will see them in 2011!!!


----------



## katiekittykat

Well, we last DTD on Monday night, so I'd be happy enough if it happens tomorrow! At least I get another shot!

The 4 dogs all get on - 3 pointers are all related (Dandy is Jack's dad, and Jack and Willow are half-brother and sister), and they're all so good natured that they didn't bat an eye when we rescued a springer spaniel puppy in January. I wouldn't be without any of them...even when it's cold and dark at 6.30am on the North East coast and they're dragging me along the street!!

Daisy - if you fancy a trip up North you're more than welcome to the tickets :haha:. I didn't really want them anyway (not a massive fan) but OH works at the Stadium of Light and he gets first refusal for tickets. He got Take That ones too, and I'm not really bothered about seeing them again!


----------



## jacks mummy

Katie ur nuts I'd die to go see kings of leon!! Lol how much do u want for the tickets?? Xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

jacks mummy said:


> Katie ur nuts I'd die to go see kings of leon!! Lol how much do u want for the tickets?? Xxx

They're on ebay for £100. You're not too far away from Sunderland Stacey!! I'm kinda hoping you're gonna be 6 months pregnant in June though :thumbup:


----------



## jacks mummy

I don't care if I'm pregnant lol is it 2 tickets? X


----------



## katiekittykat

It is - 2 standing tickets.


----------



## jacks mummy

Ooh what's ur name on ebay so I no I'm bidding on the rite ones! I wanted to go see them last year but they had sold out :cry: how come ur selling them? Xx


----------



## jacks mummy

I went to a concert when I was 6 month pregnant with jack, he loved it lol he spent the whole nite jigging in my belly lol so I'm sure it would be fine xx


----------



## katiekittykat

LOL If you're sure Stacey :hugs:

My username on ebay is tynepoint (for those of you reading about my dogs this is my Kennel affix :)). I would post the link, but I can't get on ebay at work....


----------



## Sideways 8

I can only stay for a second but wanted to let yall know that today is CD1 for me. I've added a journal entry. Love ya mean it..... now I gotta go finish throwing up! :( :sick:


----------



## katiekittykat

Sideways 8 said:


> I can only stay for a second but wanted to let yall know that today is CD1 for me. I've added a journal entry. Love ya mean it..... now I gotta go finish throwing up! :( :sick:

:wohoo:


----------



## katiekittykat

Totally blank OPK again this lunchtime. Very odd. :shrug:


----------



## Lisa40

how very strange - maybe your temp will shoot up tomorrow?? :shrug: 

keep us posted :thumbup:

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Will do....gonna pee on another stick when I get home tonight too x

Why 'stressed' Lisa? :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDust

My O2 event is postponed until 2011 but are still valid & can't wait. 
Good luck Jacks Mummy on those standing ones. They are going for £250 down here. 

Katie: I know you said you are new to eBay. Don't forget to include yr costs in yr listings. I got stung without realising all the extra charges. 

p.s. OMG Love Take That too & got tickets after trying for months. I'm so sad but don't care.


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks Daisy...I know it's cost me £1.30 to list the tickets, and I know Paypal charge a fee to transfer the money into my bank account, so I've said on the listing that I would prefer an online bank transfer. Are there any other costs I need to know about?

Are they really going for £250 down there? Wow! I really hope Stacey (jacks mummy) gets them!!


----------



## DaisyDust

Yeah eBay charge 10% aswell. That's the small calculation I missed out. Sold my friends KoL seating tickets (rubbish seats so not much interest) for ticket value £100 to make £85 at the end of it. Gutted because that's when I said my friends could have my spare standing & so was me who made the loss. Hhhmmm Good luck all !!


----------



## katiekittykat

Do they really? Robbing b******s! I guess I should have read this in the small print...:blush: Well, they're on for £100 and they cost us £90 so we should just cover it, as long as they sell.....


----------



## katiekittykat

cd31.....temp has gone up a tiny bit, lots and lots of watery cm. Could this be it?

I'm pretty much out for this month anyway - OH is having such a shitty time at work that he is totally on BD strike :nope: If I ov'd when I was supposed to :growlmad: then I would have been OK....

Could anyone have a look at my chart and shed any light please?


----------



## DaisyDust

Ooo errr I wouldn't like to call that one but if I did & ignored yr opk's CD19. I l know that looks obvious but comparing also with the chart below it's ever so slightly similar. 

I know it shouldn't make a difference but I was temping in C for the first two months & I know they are not good examples as yr cycles are trying to sort themselves out but a soon as I moved to F I saw a pattern. 

Do you have a November chart?


----------



## katiekittykat

DaisyDust said:


> Ooo errr I wouldn't like to call that one but if I did & ignored yr opk's CD19. I l know that looks obvious but comparing also with the chart below it's ever so slightly similar.
> 
> I know it shouldn't make a difference but I was temping in C for the first two months & I know they are not good examples as yr cycles are trying to sort themselves out but a soon as I moved to F I saw a pattern.
> 
> Do you have a November chart?

Thanks Daisy :hugs: I know it's not day 19 though - far too early. And all of my temps have been pre-ovulation. Last cycle the post ov temps were all much much higher. The chart below is my November chart - last cycle was 39 days :nope: Cd1 of this cycle was 1 December.

I think my thermometer only does Celcius - does it make that much of a difference? I know F does smaller units (ie. 36.17 yesterday in C would be 97.106)....interesting.


----------



## DaisyDust

Thats annoying if yr temp does that right in the middle. Silly me, shouldve worked out the chart date with the long cycle. 

Well I didn't think it would matter on temping C or F, but I was only really between 36.1 & 36.6 throughout the month & now I'm between 96.80 & 98.0. Converted it should be the same e.g. 97.45 & 36.1 today. They are not the same coverted. Without getting too technical & boring :), C just didn't give me much room for movement. 

Just my own preference though, you need to use what suits you.


----------



## katiekittykat

That huge temp dip was due to me taking it at 4am one morning when I woke up and really needed to go to the toilet, so I thought I'd better take it quick!

I'll see if there's a way to change my thermometer and give it a go next cycle. Thanks for the info!! I can't see it making much difference to whether I ov or not :haha: I'm just getting used to the fact that I'm broken...:dohh:


----------



## DaisyDust

I guess yr right, it won't help you Ov:nope:


----------



## katiekittykat

FX the Agnus Castus helps with that! I don't think they'll come before the New Year holidays, but I'll definitely start taking them as soon as they come!


----------



## hope4bump

Wish I could help, but you know I struggle myself. Good luck and :dust:


----------



## katiekittykat

hope4bump said:


> Wish I could help, but you know I struggle myself. Good luck and :dust:

:hugs: I see FF has got you as 8DPO now...do we believe it this time? Are you still doing OPKs, or have you given them up as a bad job?


----------



## hope4bump

I do opk's on and off and it was negative yesterday. I think my cycles are too erratic for monitoring lol. Not sure I believe ff, although I did get a + opk and a positive fern on that day....I think the soy tried to gear up my body quite a few times, but it struggled to really get there. Might b that your cycle will be longer than last month and that ov is still to follow shortly.. Any plans for next month if it doesnt happen this month? X


----------



## katiekittykat

I think that's what the soy has done to me....like a little old car trying to get up a hill, my body has been trying to ov but not quite making it and going back to the beginning!

So...I think I'll give soy a miss next month! I'm trying Agnus Castus instead, and I'm going to take it as soon as it comes if no ov. My major problem is getting OH to DTD and sadly there's nothing I can take to help that :nope:

He has started taking multi-vits today, and I've upped my dosage of EPO, but I'm not sure what else I can do for next month :shrug: Answers on a postacrd please!


----------



## mrsmonkey10

hi katie and all the ladies on this thread!

I just wanted to pop on and say a happy new year to you all! We have a few people coming round later so i wont get chance to come on here. I will be wishing for us all to get our BFP's at the stroke of midnight :dust:

i got a bit over-excited this morning! i have 3 apps on my iphone that work out my average cycle, they have all been saying AF is due today. Then this morning 2 of them change to saying i was 4 days late, i was like :happydance: so i quickly do a HPT and of course it was a :bfn: ahhh well theres always 2011 lol

what ever you are all up to tonight i hope you have fun

em xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Happy New Year Em xxxx I wish you all the happiness in the world for 2011 :hugs:

Have a good time tonight - I think I will probably just stay at home and pray for ovulation :rofl:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

ahh kaite, im sure that eggy is just around the corner. I have my fingers crossed for you

em xx


----------



## hope4bump

mrsmonkey10 said:


> hi katie and all the ladies on this thread!
> 
> I just wanted to pop on and say a happy new year to you all! We have a few people coming round later so i wont get chance to come on here. I will be wishing for us all to get our BFP's at the stroke of midnight :dust:
> 
> i got a bit over-excited this morning! i have 3 apps on my iphone that work out my average cycle, they have all been saying AF is due today. Then this morning 2 of them change to saying i was 4 days late, i was like :happydance: so i quickly do a HPT and of course it was a :bfn: ahhh well theres always 2011 lol
> 
> what ever you are all up to tonight i hope you have fun
> 
> em xx

Thanks Em...same to you. Hopefully 2011 will be the year  good luck, loads of :dust: and a happy new year to all the ladies xx


----------



## hope4bump

Katie, do u pay for ff? What settings do you have in order for it to show colours I.E. Orange, green and White? And dpi under your coverline?? :)


----------



## Sideways 8

Katie, I don't think you've ovulated yet. Based on your chart anyway.


----------



## katiekittykat

hope4bump said:


> Katie, do u pay for ff? What settings do you have in order for it to show colours I.E. Orange, green and White? And dpi under your coverline?? :)

I do pay for it, but I don't know how to fiddle with the settings for colours :shrug: What's dpi? x


----------



## katiekittykat

Sideways 8 said:


> Katie, I don't think you've ovulated yet. Based on your chart anyway.

I didn't think so :hugs: How are you feeling? x


----------



## Sideways 8

Meh, I'm doing ok for CD2 I guess. :)

Katie - I went to your chart and right underneath it I clicked on "View in Fahrenheit". According to everything I've read (and what my doctor said), pre-ovulation temps are in the 97's, and post-ovulation in the 98's. 

Are you at work today? We got today off, thank goodness. These 3-day weekends I could definitely get used to :)


----------



## hope4bump

katiekittykat said:


> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> Katie, do u pay for ff? What settings do you have in order for it to show colours I.E. Orange, green and White? And dpi under your coverline?? :)
> 
> I do pay for it, but I don't know how to fiddle with the settings for colours :shrug: What's dpi? xClick to expand...

How much do u pay, and do u think it's worth it? TYPO lol. (DPO)


----------



## katiekittykat

Sideways 8 said:


> Meh, I'm doing ok for CD2 I guess. :)
> 
> Katie - I went to your chart and right underneath it I clicked on "View in Fahrenheit". According to everything I've read (and what my doctor said), pre-ovulation temps are in the 97's, and post-ovulation in the 98's.
> 
> Are you at work today? We got today off, thank goodness. These 3-day weekends I could definitely get used to :)

Yeah - my temp was much higher post-ovulation last cycle.

I'm at work for another hour and then back at work on Tuesday. I don't know how I'll cope with a 5 day week again (or worse a 6 day :()


----------



## katiekittykat

hope4bump said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> Katie, do u pay for ff? What settings do you have in order for it to show colours I.E. Orange, green and White? And dpi under your coverline?? :)
> 
> I do pay for it, but I don't know how to fiddle with the settings for colours :shrug: What's dpi? xClick to expand...
> 
> How much do u pay, and do u think it's worth it? TYPO lol. (DPO)Click to expand...

Now you're asking...I think I paid about £6 (it was the $10 dollar option) for 30 days, but I keep getting days randomly added so I've got about 60 left. I definitely think it's worth it- I get all sorts of extra little bits and bobs. And since it's the only thing I have to rely on for knowing whats going on it's been invaluable!

I don't know how to get the DPO under the coverline - it just appeared :blush: I have noticed that not everyone has it though...


----------



## hope4bump

Sold :) just purchased a months worth :) thank you. Anyways, my temps are going down so I should have period in 3 days with an lp of 10.


----------



## katiekittykat

hope4bump said:


> Sold :) just purchased a months worth :) thank you. Anyways, my temps are going down so I should have period in 3 days with an lp of 10.

Ah brilliant! We can be FF buddies lol

In the nicest possible way, I hope AF does show up for you. At least then you'd know where you are :hugs: My LP is 10 days too. x


----------



## Lisa40

katiekittykat said:


> Will do....gonna pee on another stick when I get home tonight too x
> 
> Why 'stressed' Lisa? :hugs:

Hiya guys,

I can't quite remember now why I put stressed lol... must have been a few days ago lol... I'm gonna change it to tired now, it was my OH 30th birthday yesterday & we went to the casino.. won £200 so it was a rather good night, but I am suffering today.

Had a few :wine: and then had to work today, so it's an early night for me haha!

I pay for the FF too, you don't need to add the DPO to the chart, its a feature you get automatically when you pay for it.

Well here's to 2011 bumps and :baby:

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Happy New Year to you too Lisa - may 2011 be healthy, happy and fertile for you :hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

Happy New Year to everyone!!!!!


----------



## ladygagafan

Happy New Year to everyone!!

Katiekittykat - id appreciate it if you stayed out my dreams tonight!! i had such a restless night, everytime i fell asleep you were in my dream!! :blush: xx


----------



## Lisa40

ladygagafan said:


> Happy New Year to everyone!!
> 
> Katiekittykat - id appreciate it if you stayed out my dreams tonight!! i had such a restless night, everytime i fell asleep you were in my dream!! :blush: xx

:shock:

I think I want to hear more :happydance:

xx


----------



## hope4bump

come on then, i would like to know about this dream aswell


----------



## katiekittykat

ladygagafan said:


> Happy New Year to everyone!!
> 
> Katiekittykat - id appreciate it if you stayed out my dreams tonight!! i had such a restless night, everytime i fell asleep you were in my dream!! :blush: xx

Ooooh! Do tell! :rofl:

Hopefully it was a bit better than real life...cd32, no ov, no :sex: and no :wine:!!

Hope everyone had a fab time last night and there aren't too many bad heads today x


----------



## Lisa40

Happy new year katie

I was planning to have a nice lie in today but was woken up by 6am by the neighbours having a bad fight. We had to call the police and he was arrested for beating her up but she won't say it was him!!

It makes me feel very lucky to have my OH even if he does drive me mad sometimes lol.

Xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Lisa40 said:


> Happy new year katie
> 
> I was planning to have a nice lie in today but was woken up by 6am by the neighbours having a bad fight. We had to call the police and he was arrested for beating her up but she won't say it was him!!
> 
> It makes me feel very lucky to have my OH even if he does drive me mad sometimes lol.
> 
> Xx

Good grief!! Things like that make you count your blessings, don't they? OH is a d******d from time to time, but he'd never intentionally hurt me.

I was woken up at 6.30am by my alarm to take my temp, and fully intended to go back to sleep, but the dogs woke up and started trying to get in the fridge again :growlmad:


----------



## Lisa40

Yep it does put things in perspective, but the police are going to prosecute him anyway with our statement and the fact that there was nobody else in the house. That along with her injuries they say he should be convicted!

Not sure if she'll ever forgive us or thank us but I couldn't live with myself if I let it go on, and she was screaming at him to stop so I certainly don't think it was any type of 'rough play'.

Me and oh are going for a cooked brekkie followed by a nice long walk later, our usual new years day haha. Have you got any plans today? Maybe a lovely woodland walk snuggled up to your OH with the dogs?

Xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

You did the right thing - I couldn't just let it go either :hugs:

Your day sounds lovely - I'm a bit jealous:haha:. OH is at work today, until 6pm, so nothing like that for me :nope: I've been out with the dogs on the beach already so that's them tired out. I'm going to pick my brother up at 3pm - he's coming over for dinner - so when OH gets in I imagine they'll be on the PS3 for the rest of the night. And I'll be left on my own again...:coffee:


----------



## Lisa40

Awwww hunny :hugs:

tell your brother to [email protected]%$ off at about 10pm lol. I'm sure he'll get the message :winkwink:

I hope your day turns out better than you think it's going to... PMA all the way, you never know

:kiss:


----------



## katiekittykat

Thank you :hugs: Your PMA keeps me going!

I hope you have a lovely day xx


----------



## Sideways 8

Good morning Katie!! I've been thinking about you. Hope things turn around soon, and I pray you don't have to go through what I did! I'm sure you won't though, I think my body just decided to go crazy. I'm confident this cycle will be normal :)

What does your DH do for a living? Is he still thinking of resigning?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

hi ladies, happy new year to you all!

im feeling a little hungover today, too many glasses of champagne last night :wine:. Im still in my PJ's and since its going dark already ive decided not to get dressed today lol. No BDing today!
Im CD40 and no sign of the witch yet. TMI I just have the biggest, sorest boobs for the past 2 days, i wish she'd just show up so my boobs will go back to normal!

Katie, i think you should hide the PS3 controllers :winkwink:

em x


----------



## katiekittykat

Evening girls :flower:

I'm feeling much better - no real change...just an afternoon off thinking about things. My brother has been over this afternoon and we've had a good time making a nice dinner (he's a chef) and playing on the Wii. He is now playing on the PS3 with OH....but I don't mind really. Gives me time to chat to you lot :flower:

OH works for Sunderland Football Club - he runs their mail order section. He handed in his notice yesterday...whether it'll happen or not remains to be seen :shrug: His job is definitely getting in the way of making :baby: though...we only BD when he has a day off!

Thanks for all your support girls..and hope you feel better Em xxxx


----------



## Lisa40

I handed my notice in once, got a payrise and a trip to ladies day at aintree for all the girlies at the office if I'd stay :rofl:

I stayed for a while but it generally didn't get better. Hope your OH is ok. Does he have another job to go to or any irons in the fire??

I'm sure everything will work out for the best, I believe that shitty things have to happen in order for you to realise and appreciate when things are good. I also believe that everything happens for a reason ( not fate as such as I feel we control our own lives, but I think deep down we know what will make us happy but sometimes it takes a roundabout way to get there)

:hugs: to you

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Lisa40 said:


> I handed my notice in once, got a payrise and a trip to ladies day at aintree for all the girlies at the office if I'd stay :rofl:

Was that at Countrywide? I might give it a go :rofl:

He's got nothing so far (I think they'll try to get him to stay, and probably succeed!) but he should be fine getting a job in retail with all his experience. 

Thanks, as always, Lisa for your words of wisdom :hugs:


----------



## Lisa40

Lol no, I handed in my notice at countrywide and they offered me a different branch, seemed to think it was the staff I had a problem with. I put them right obviously and told them it was the senior management and targets (and CPL of course haha) and they responded by marching me off the premises... Taking my car back (even though I was entitled to it during my notice period) and witholding my last months pay lol.

Took them to tribunal and won though, don't mess with me haha :gun:

good luck to him whatever happens

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

They are such a bad company to work for :growlmad: The thing is, they pay quite well - more than all the other agents in the area....so I feel like I should stay. Also, my boss is a kind of buffer between me and the powers that be. He lets me get on with doing my job and takes all the earache on my behalf:winkwink:

I'll keep you all updated on OH's job situation - hopefully once that is sorted everything else will fall into place. xx


----------



## Lisa40

That's good that your boss looks after you, sometimes it's better the devil you know hey :devil:

any joy with the opks yet?

x


----------



## katiekittykat

Did another opk last last night, and it was totally blank. Not even a faint line! So I don't know what to think!

My temp has dropped a little bit today, and there's only a little bit of creamy cm, so maybe ov is just round the corner. Either that or agnus castus is on the way...

On the OH front....I slept alone again last night. It's not bothering me too much - his Saturday night routine is to watch MOTD and fall asleep on the sofa - but I thought since my breakdown yesterday he might make an effort. I should really get to the bottom of what his problem is....


----------



## mrs_lukey

katiekittykat said:


> Lisa40 said:
> 
> 
> I handed my notice in once, got a payrise and a trip to ladies day at aintree for all the girlies at the office if I'd stay :rofl:
> 
> Was that at Countrywide? I might give it a go :rofl:
> 
> He's got nothing so far (I think they'll try to get him to stay, and probably succeed!) but he should be fine getting a job in retail with all his experience.
> 
> Thanks, as always, Lisa for your words of wisdom :hugs:Click to expand...

Are you an agent for Countrywide???!!! I'm a chartered surveyor in the South West and deal with Countrywide all the time!! :) xxx


----------



## emmalouise121

Morning Katie!

I know how you're feeling with the long cycle.. i'm on CD40 and in agony :( physically and emotionally :wacko:

Do you have any symptoms at all? Maybe you just had a really short surge? I ran out of my OPKs half way through my cycle, so im not sure if I even ovulated :shrug: its such a pain not knowing whats going on isnt it? 

I think the wicked witch should make her own New Years Resolution of leaving us all alone :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## Lisa40

katiekittykat said:


> Did another opk last last night, and it was totally blank. Not even a faint line! So I don't know what to think!
> 
> My temp has dropped a little bit today, and there's only a little bit of creamy cm, so maybe ov is just round the corner. Either that or agnus castus is on the way...
> 
> On the OH front....I slept alone again last night. It's not bothering me too much - his Saturday night routine is to watch MOTD and fall asleep on the sofa - but I thought since my breakdown yesterday he might make an effort. I should really get to the bottom of what his problem is....

Have you had a serious chat with him about it so he knows how much you are upset??

Me & my OH had a spell a while ago where we just went to work, came home, had dinner, watched tv and then went to bed. We got so bored with each other cos we really didn't have much to talk about cos we didn't really do anything. Now we male an effort at least once a week to have a date night.

Even if we are short of cash we will just cook dinner together and eat in the dining room with candles and music rather than the tv, and afterwards we'll play a game or something. Really cheap to do but you get each others full attention which sometimes guys don't realise we need once in a while.

Is he working today?
:hugs:
Xx


----------



## katiekittykat

mrs_lukey said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa40 said:
> 
> 
> I handed my notice in once, got a payrise and a trip to ladies day at aintree for all the girlies at the office if I'd stay :rofl:
> 
> Was that at Countrywide? I might give it a go :rofl:
> 
> He's got nothing so far (I think they'll try to get him to stay, and probably succeed!) but he should be fine getting a job in retail with all his experience.
> 
> Thanks, as always, Lisa for your words of wisdom :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you an agent for Countrywide???!!! I'm a chartered surveyor in the South West and deal with Countrywide all the time!! :) xxxClick to expand...

Yeah - I work for Bairstow Eves as a valuer. Countrywide pop up everywhere! x


----------



## katiekittykat

According to my temps I haven't ov'd yet emmalouise :nope: I'm still faithfully POAS twice a day though - did one a couple of hours ago and it was totally blank :shrug:

I think you're right Lisa - we need to do something to pull ourselves out of this rut. Date night once a week is a great idea....I'll see if I can have a chat with him without bursting into tears. :wacko:


----------



## zubijee

Good luck ketie.


----------



## zubijee

me 35 dh 33 trying to con from 2006 .two iui bfn all test are normal. primary infertility.


----------



## katiekittykat

zubijee said:


> me 35 dh 33 trying to con from 2006 .two iui bfn all test are normal. primary infertility.

Good luck to you too zubijee :hugs: And welcome to my thread :flower:


----------



## DaisyDust

Katie...I said yes to FF course when i signed up to it. 
It said this today "The rise in temperature is usually about 0.4 degrees Fahrenheit or 0.2 degrees Celsius, but the rise may be as slight as 0.2 degrees Fahrenheit or 0.1 degrees Celsius or even less in some cases" 

0.1 ARE THEY HAVING A LAUGH???!

Made me think of you...you could have 0.1 degree to play with. I know you Opk every day but do you not think it's past as you do have 2 temp separations & you'll have a normal 39 or so day month? I think you might.


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks Daisy :hugs:

Could be....but I don't think so. My temps were way higher post-ovulation last cycle. And I still have loads of cm all the time :blush:

I've decided on Agnus Castus if nothing has happened by Wednesday. I wanna be in the 2WW :brat:


----------



## Sideways 8

Good luck Katie. Please keep us updated on everything as i know you will!!

I've been thinking about your DH a lot here lately. With this job situation he's going through, it sounds like he's under a lot of pressure. Definitely have a chat with him if you want but... if he's anything like my DH he just needs to spend some time alone, maybe a day or so. Men are a completely different species. Women want to be coddled when they're under pressure (especially me!!!).

And try not to stress about your cycle. I know what you're going through though, so just keep in mind I'm here for ya!! :)


----------



## katiekittykat

Sideways 8 said:


> Good luck Katie. Please keep us updated on everything as i know you will!!
> 
> I've been thinking about your DH a lot here lately. With this job situation he's going through, it sounds like he's under a lot of pressure. Definitely have a chat with him if you want but... if he's anything like my DH he just needs to spend some time alone, maybe a day or so. Men are a completely different species. Women want to be coddled when they're under pressure (especially me!!!).
> 
> And try not to stress about your cycle. I know what you're going through though, so just keep in mind I'm here for ya!! :)

Thanks Sideways :hugs: I'm so grateful to have someone who knows what I'm going through. I have decided to leave OH to it for a bit - this is definitely not my cycle anyway!!

My temp rose a teeny tiny bit today (0.04 of a degree :dohh:) and I still have lots of creamy cm....:shrug:


----------



## mrs_lukey

katiekittykat said:


> mrs_lukey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa40 said:
> 
> 
> I handed my notice in once, got a payrise and a trip to ladies day at aintree for all the girlies at the office if I'd stay :rofl:
> 
> Was that at Countrywide? I might give it a go :rofl:
> 
> He's got nothing so far (I think they'll try to get him to stay, and probably succeed!) but he should be fine getting a job in retail with all his experience.
> 
> Thanks, as always, Lisa for your words of wisdom :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you an agent for Countrywide???!!! I'm a chartered surveyor in the South West and deal with Countrywide all the time!! :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah - I work for Bairstow Eves as a valuer. Countrywide pop up everywhere! xClick to expand...

I work for Colleys xx


----------



## katiekittykat

mrs_lukey said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs_lukey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa40 said:
> 
> 
> I handed my notice in once, got a payrise and a trip to ladies day at aintree for all the girlies at the office if I'd stay :rofl:
> 
> Was that at Countrywide? I might give it a go :rofl:
> 
> He's got nothing so far (I think they'll try to get him to stay, and probably succeed!) but he should be fine getting a job in retail with all his experience.
> 
> Thanks, as always, Lisa for your words of wisdom :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you an agent for Countrywide???!!! I'm a chartered surveyor in the South West and deal with Countrywide all the time!! :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah - I work for Bairstow Eves as a valuer. Countrywide pop up everywhere! xClick to expand...
> 
> I work for Colleys xxClick to expand...

Never! I know them well - didn't realise they were national though. Fancy that!


----------



## jacks mummy

Hey katie how u doing darling? I just want to say me and oh hardly ever go to bed at the same time and he often falls asleep on the sofa watching tv, I just get him on a morning or in the evening after getting jack to bed. If I were u I would cook a nice dinner while he's at work and dress up nice then while ur eating have the conversation u have been wanting to have for a while, anyway I'm on cd 10 and about 4days away from ov. (Sorry I dnt mean to rub salt in the wound!) I just thought I let u no. I'm am so greatful for my normal cycles I don't no how u ladies cope tbh!! It would drive me mad! Good luck to u all, xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

jacks mummy said:


> Hey katie how u doing darling? I just want to say me and oh hardly ever go to bed at the same time and he often falls asleep on the sofa watching tv, I just get him on a morning or in the evening after getting jack to bed. If I were u I would cook a nice dinner while he's at work and dress up nice then while ur eating have the conversation u have been wanting to have for a while, anyway I'm on cd 10 and about 4days away from ov. (Sorry I dnt mean to rub salt in the wound!) I just thought I let u no. I'm am so greatful for my normal cycles I don't no how u ladies cope tbh!! It would drive me mad! Good luck to u all, xxx

Hi Stacey :hi: I'm OK - I'm trying not to let it all get me down :winkwink: I've had a nice day - walk with the dogs, bit of shopping at Asda, 40 mins on Wii Fit, and then a nice hot bath. And I got a faint line on my OPK :happydance: Maybe I'll join you in the 2WW again!


----------



## jacks mummy

Yey I hope so hun!!! Can't believe how long it takes for u to ovulate, its soooo rubbish! But let's hope ur faint line is the start of something!! Is there nothing the doc can give u to make u ov quicker? Xx


----------



## katiekittykat

jacks mummy said:


> Yey I hope so hun!!! Can't believe how long it takes for u to ovulate, its soooo rubbish! But let's hope ur faint line is the start of something!! Is there nothing the doc can give u to make u ov quicker? Xx

I haven't bothered going to the doctors - this is only my 3rd month off the pill so I have a feeling they'd tell me to bugger off!!

Did another OPK - there was another faint line, but not as dark as the one I did earlier :dohh:


----------



## hope4bump

Hi Katie.
Hows things going? i think soy made both of us idle our way through our cycles. :wacko: i start to think now that i still didnt ovulate, as my temps are really low and i am not sure they are high enough to indicate ovulation.:cry:
Anyways, i hope you ovulate soon so that the spermy can catch that eggy...:flower: xx


----------



## katiekittykat

hope4bump said:


> Hi Katie.
> Hows things going? i think soy made both of us idle our way through our cycles. :wacko: i start to think now that i still didnt ovulate, as my temps are really low and i am not sure they are high enough to indicate ovulation.:cry:
> Anyways, i hope you ovulate soon so that the spermy can catch that eggy...:flower: xx

I feel so sorry for both of us...:hugs: Everyone seems to be either ovulating, getting AF, getting BFP or getting :sex:...and we're just waiting for something to happen! I didn my 50th OPK of this cycle tonight...negative :nope:


----------



## jacks mummy

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to both of u! And even more :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: for all of us!!! Xx


----------



## hope4bump

hopefully we will get our BFP's soon girls..:dust:


----------



## Lisa40

I'm sure it can't be too far away hun. Really hope it's just around the corner :hugs:

I managed to :sex: for the first time this cycle tonight :dance: and I used the preseed, only used a little bit and OH didn't mention anything...so maybe I got away with it :angelnot: or maybe it's cos it all fell out on the way from the bathroom to the bedroom :rofl:

ah well, maybe I'll use a little more next time and lie down to use it :shrug:

xx


----------



## hope4bump

Lisa40 said:


> I'm sure it can't be too far away hun. Really hope it's just around the corner :hugs:
> 
> I managed to :sex: for the first time this cycle tonight :dance: and I used the preseed, only used a little bit and OH didn't mention anything...so maybe I got away with it :angelnot: or maybe it's cos it all fell out on the way from the bathroom to the bedroom :rofl:
> 
> ah well, maybe I'll use a little more next time and lie down to use it :shrug:
> 
> xx

made me laugh Lisa :haha: thanks for that x


----------



## Sideways 8

Good afternoon Katie! Hope things are about to turn around for ya! I've been thinking of you and your OH. Here's to a more positive OPK and a temp rise very soon!


----------



## katiekittykat

This is a very quick update, as the lovely company I work for are making me do a 400 mile round trip to basically pick up some leaflets :growlmad:

Had a little temp rise this morning, so I still think no ov yet...but the big news is :sex: last night :happydance:

Oh, and I'll only be able to pee on one stick today cos I'll be at the other side of the country until God knows what time....
:flower:


----------



## Lisa40

Woooooohhhooooo for the :sex:
:dance: :dance: :dance:

did you dress up as a ps3??? :haha:

on a serious note I'm really chuffed for you

:hugs:

xx


----------



## emmalouise121

Lisa40 said:


> Woooooohhhooooo for the :sex:
> :dance: :dance: :dance:
> 
> did you dress up as a ps3??? :haha:
> 
> on a serious note I'm really chuffed for you
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> xx

:rofl: That really made me chuckle, thanks for that Lisa! 

But yeah, I agree :D really happy for you getting your :sex: in! :happydance:

Hope work hasn't been TOO bad today chick :flower:


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi hon! Hopefully you're resting up good after your long trip today. And hurray for the :sex:!!!


----------



## katiekittykat

Morning ladies :flower:

Well that trip totally wore me out yesterday, but at least I wasn't thinking about TTC the whole day :haha:

POAS when I came home - faint line on the OPK :nope: And temp is pretty much the same as it has been for the last 5 weeks. So I'm collecting Agnus Castus today, and hoping that it does the job. Watch this space - ovulation here I come!


----------



## hope4bump

Fx for you! :dust:


----------



## MummyCat

Oh honey!! Hope you get Ovulation soon!! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Took my Agnus Castus this morning, and will take it again tonight so FX something happens soon :coffee:

Another negative OPK this afternoon :nope:


----------



## emmalouise121

Afternoon Katie :wave:

Are you taking the Agnus Cactus to try and regulate your cycles? I may have to give it a go - AF came this morning at CD43. Cycles are getting longer :wacko:

I hope the AC works for you :D good luck.


----------



## hope4bump

katiekittykat said:


> Took my Agnus Castus this morning, and will take it again tonight so FX something happens soon :coffee:
> 
> Another negative OPK this afternoon :nope:

hi katie. what is the purpose of agnus castus? :wacko:


----------



## katiekittykat

The Agnus Castus is basically to jump start my cycle - it does a few things: stimulates the ovaries, regulates cycles, starts periods that have stopped, corrects luteal phase defects etc. I've heard good reports, so I figured it couldn't hurt to give it a go. Even if it brings on AF and I have an anovulatory cycle, it would at least be something!

emmalouise121 - sorry the :witch: got you. FX for next cycle - I'll let you know how I get on with the Agnus Castus xx


----------



## Clobo

Hi there

I stalked you here from another thread, hope you dont mind!! :blush:

Well done on the :sex:, i think ill need to dress up as a tv with 22 men and a ball on it to prise my husband away from the sofa, hee hee!!

Good luck with the Agnus Castus, i really believe it worked for me, works better over time though as it builds up in your system.

I tried a low GI diet as well and im convinced that helped too ... just lots of wholemeal foods, fruit, veg and good proteins, low dairy etc! Might be worth a go?

We all have our fingers and toes crossed for you chick :dust: xxx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

hi ladies,
katie i hope the AC works for you, i have my fingers crossed! come on Katies egg we're all waiting for you lol

My AF was around 5 days late (well 5 days later than my longest cycle in the past 9 months - dontcha hate irregular cycles!) so i went off to Asda all full of hope. Bought a FR test (and a pack of AF towels - hedging my bets lol) and before i had chance to do a test the witch showed up!

ahh well back to the CB digis and POAS every morning for the next few months

em xx


----------



## Sideways 8

good luck with the Agnus Castus, hon!!


----------



## MummyCat

Good luck hun... let us know how it goes... here's hoping you'll be in a regular cycle and ovulating soon! :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks girls :hugs:

I had EWCM this morning :happydance: Not for the first time this cycle...but the last time I had just downed a litre of grapefruit juice! My temp hasn't really changed, but maybe something is starting to happen!

It's cd37 now, and I'm starting to get very tired of this cycle. Could everyone please pray for a positive OPK for me today? :haha:


----------



## threebirds

Good luck Katie, really hoping you get the +opk today!!! Hang in there and see if you can fit in some bding  ewcm good sign! Fx crossed for you. Babydust xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

threebirds said:


> Good luck Katie, really hoping you get the +opk today!!! Hang in there and see if you can fit in some bding  ewcm good sign! Fx crossed for you. Babydust xxx

Thanks threebirds :hugs: I'll keep you all informed!


----------



## MummyCat

Wooohoooo.... awesome news... *fingers are crossed* :flower:


----------



## DaisyDust

Excellente!!! :headspin:

Just need those temps to shift now.


----------



## DaisyDust

Do you opk twice a day?


----------



## Bunnylicious

Btw Katie, do you check your cervix position too? 
'Cuz I think it might be more reliable than checking CM, since some days you randomly got EWCM.


----------



## katiekittykat

Yep - 2 opks every day since cd9 :(

I had a go at checking my cervix, but just couldn't do it...I'm too squeamish :blush: I don't really have any idea what I'm looking for either....I know it's high or low, open or closed...but it's tricky when you have nothing to compare it to!

The last time I got EWCM was when I drank a litre of grapefruit juice about 4 hours before checking :haha: This morning was all my own work though lol


----------



## Lisa40

:yipee: for the ewcm

have you done an opk tonight??


----------



## hope4bump

great news :) keep s posted :dust:


----------



## katiekittykat

Lisa40 said:


> :yipee: for the ewcm
> 
> have you done an opk tonight??

I have indeed...and it was totally blank. Not even the faintest of faint lines...:shrug:

Am thinking about buying a First Response Fertility Monitor....but wondering whether there is any point. It takes your temperature, so basically does the same job as my thermometer and FF. But it's only a tenner on ebay. What does everyone think?


----------



## Lisa40

is it the same as the clearblue fertility monitor?? they are 29.99 in superdrug at the moment.

can't believe it was totally blank, did you hold your pee in and everything??

xxx


----------



## Bunnylicious

Do you POAS with FMU? 
I used to be able to get a + with FMU.
Somehow FMU doesn't work for me anymore this month. It's always very faint.
When I POAS again at 11 am, I get much darker lines.

The FR Fertility Test, not much good review, but it doesn't hurt to try. 
It tests the FSH level to assess ovarian reserve (egg quantity and quality).
But you have to wait until 3rd day of your period though.


----------



## DaisyDust

Tenner???? Buy it!


----------



## Lisa40

i think opks are supposed to be done between 10am and 8pm to get the best result. apparently LH is produced in the morning and takes a few hours to get into your urine. If you got a good pos opk in the morning, it may be that you would have ov that day (ie would have got a pos the night before) rather than 24-36 hours after... but who knows hey. i'm always confused :headspin: lol

xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Who knows :shrug: I just do an opk whenever I can during the day...it's not necessarily at the same time. Whenever I come home for lunch (sometime between 12-1 usually) and then when I come home at night (about 5.30-6ish). Tonight I did it later cos I work late on a Thursday - I think I did it about 8 o'clock.

I hadn't been to the toilet since lunchtime and I'd only had 2 cups of tea. I'm getting a little bit of cramp and lower back pain tonight, but that might be 2 nights in a row on Wii Fit :haha: Just a little bit of TMI too...in terms of cm I've been soaking wet for days now. :blush:

I think my body is trying to ov, but just not quite making it.

Had a chat with OH and decided not to get the First Response Fertility Monitor. It's just a fancy thermometer really. He's going to buy me a CBFM next cycle....if there ever is a next cycle!


----------



## Lisa40

There's not going to be a next cycle... For either of us, I just won't allow it!!! :brat: I reckon you are just waiting to ovulate with me so we can be bump buddies :thumbup:

disclaimer: but if I'm wrong, yeay for the CBFM :yipee:

and :yipee: for the wet pants - no matter how odd that we can share these things with strangers, these things need to be celebrated :dance: :dance:


----------



## Bunnylicious

katiekittykat said:


> Had a chat with OH and decided not to get the First Response Fertility Monitor. It's just a fancy thermometer really. He's going to buy me a CBFM next cycle....if there ever is a next cycle!

that's great!
I told hubby that I wanted to try CBFM if this cycle doesn't work too, he's like "Stop buying unnecessary stuff" :growlmad:


----------



## katiekittykat

Well Lisa, if my body is waiting for you, it's got 2 days to wake up!!

Another small temp rise today, but not enough to make me think this is O...not really any cm to speak of either. I'm really tired though, but that could be the fact that I've got a full diary today at work...and tomorrow and Monday :( Been a long time since I've had one of those!!

The CBFM is probably unnecessary. I mean, I think I've got it covered. And imagine how much it would have cost me in test sticks this cycle :dohh:


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> Well Lisa, if my body is waiting for you, it's got 2 days to wake up!!
> 
> Another small temp rise today, but not enough to make me think this is O...not really any cm to speak of either. I'm really tired though, but that could be the fact that I've got a full diary today at work...and tomorrow and Monday :( Been a long time since I've had one of those!!
> 
> The CBFM is probably unnecessary. I mean, I think I've got it covered. And imagine how much it would have cost me in test sticks this cycle :dohh:

Hi Katie
i havent dropped in on you for a while, hope your okay!, sorry ovulation hasnt made an appearance yet for you :hugs:

do you think FF is as accurate as we think it is? i am starting to doubt it again cos i think its got my ovulation down too early but we will see.

i just wish this was easier than it is, i really didnt expect it to be so difficult to figure out what is going on with my own body xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I think FF is right in my case because my temp is still low, so I'm fairly sure I'm still waiting for ov.

It's got dotted lines on your chart Laura, so maybe it isn't sure :shrug: What do you think?

Just done an OPK....blankety blank :nope:


----------



## hope4bump

Katie, the soy definitely didn't work for us then... I will not use anything for the next cycle except pee on sticks :) fingers crossed for you though xx


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> I think FF is right in my case because my temp is still low, so I'm fairly sure I'm still waiting for ov.
> 
> It's got dotted lines on your chart Laura, so maybe it isn't sure :shrug: What do you think?
> 
> Just done an OPK....blankety blank :nope:

im not sure, it just seems to early, but then again i havent had a proper cycle so i dont know how long they are really 

do you think it is because i hadnt recorded any cm down so nothing to confirm and back up the temps.

i dont know its just confusing!

what cd did you ovulate on last cycle? xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I ov'd on cd29 last cycle...I don't want to blame soy for the delayed ovulation, because I haven't been tracking long enough to know what's normal :wacko: but I don't think I'll be taking it next cycle!


----------



## 3boys

sorry your having a hard time hun, hope your body is gearing up to release the most perfect easily inseminated egg! lol!


----------



## DaisyDust

What does this Soy do? I keep hearing bad things about it. 

What would happen if you quit taking it now? Might make you ovulate!

And good work on the OH & the CBFM - it will defo be money well spent in your case.


----------



## katiekittykat

You take soy for 5 days at the beginning of your cycle and you're meant to ovulate 7-10 days after your last dose. I took my last dose on cd7 - 31 days ago!

I don't want to blame soy for the delayed ovulation - I haven't been tracking long enough to know what's 'normal' - but I won't be taking it again :nope: It works for a lot of women though, and I've heard a lot of success stories.

I'm not sure the CBFM would be money well spent....it's not a case of not knowing when I ovulate and the best time to BD - I'm not ovulating at all!! I would have spent a fortune on test sticks this time round!!!!:haha:


----------



## DaisyDust

Oh maybe i'm getting confused then, I thought CBFM was one of those things you can use again & again - no sticks needed. Sorry :dohh:


----------



## katiekittykat

DaisyDust said:


> Oh maybe i'm getting confused then, I thought CBFM was one of those things you can use again & again - no sticks needed. Sorry :dohh:

No - I think you have to put the test sticks in every day, and a 20-pack of test sticks is about £14. And I think for the first cycle you use it, it gets you to start from cd1.....I'd have to remortgage the house before too long :rofl:


----------



## Lisa40

katiekittykat said:


> Well Lisa, if my body is waiting for you, it's got 2 days to wake up!!
> 
> Another small temp rise today, but not enough to make me think this is O...not really any cm to speak of either. I'm really tired though, but that could be the fact that I've got a full diary today at work...and tomorrow and Monday :( Been a long time since I've had one of those!!
> 
> The CBFM is probably unnecessary. I mean, I think I've got it covered. And imagine how much it would have cost me in test sticks this cycle :dohh:

2 days is loads of time... I just know that's what's happening, so get :sex: cos I am sure your eggy is just around the corner. Me & the OH were gonna :sex: this evening but we are just so knackered I doubt it's gonna happen. Will have to grab him early in the morning and hope that will do it! :shrug:

:dust: to everyone

xxx


----------



## DaisyDust

katiekittykat said:


> DaisyDust said:
> 
> 
> Oh maybe i'm getting confused then, I thought CBFM was one of those things you can use again & again - no sticks needed. Sorry :dohh:
> 
> No - I think you have to put the test sticks in every day, and a 20-pack of test sticks is about £14. And I think for the first cycle you use it, it gets you to start from cd1.....I'd have to remortgage the house before too long :rofl:Click to expand...

What? Thieving.....!
They can't charge that sort of money. Disgusting!

Oh I do hope you get your + soon & sort your month out. I look out for your new quote on the train to work each morning:flower:


----------



## Sideways 8

Good afternoon Katie! You're quite a few hours ahead of me so I think it's the middle of the night over there :) I hope you ovulate soon!!! Good luck hunny!

Sorry I haven't checked in too much lately. This is the boring part of the cycle so I have not much at all to report.


----------



## katiekittykat

Morning girls!

Another bleak morning in the North East of England....and no temp rise for me either :nope: Last night's OPK had a line that was darker than any line I've had over the last few days, but still nowhere near a positive. It looks like I'm in for the long haul, so I've ordered another 30 OPKs :haha:

I feel bad for whingeing about it - there are ladies on the forum who have had far longer cycles - but it's so damn frustrating. Tomorrow was supposed to be my test date :(

I've decided that I'll wait until cd80 and then see the GP if nothing has happened ovulation-wise, cos that will be 2 cycles. 

Hope you managed an early morning :sex: Lisa xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Not yet haha, he's still snoozing! I'm gonna make breakfast in bed & hopefully that will help.

I reckon you are gonna get your positive today & ovulate tomorrow & your temp will go up on Monday! I've just got a feeling, so keep peeing on those sticks & jump on your oh today :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Lisa40 said:


> Not yet haha, he's still snoozing! I'm gonna make breakfast in bed & hopefully that will help.
> 
> I reckon you are gonna get your positive today & ovulate tomorrow & your temp will go up on Monday! I've just got a feeling, so keep peeing on those sticks & jump on your oh today :thumbup:
> 
> xxx

If you're right, I'm gonna drive to Liverpool and kiss you!! :haha: :haha: I'll check in with my first OPK at lunchtime Mystic Lisa...:rofl:


----------



## pixie p

Hi katie just thought id have a catch up and see how you were getting on this cycle. Sorry to hear its another long one for you. I hope ovulation is right around the corner for you so you can still be in your jan testing thread! Im also waiting to ovulate, cd14 and not looking too promising yet! Good luck x


----------



## Lisa40

katiekittykat said:


> Lisa40 said:
> 
> 
> Not yet haha, he's still snoozing! I'm gonna make breakfast in bed & hopefully that will help.
> 
> I reckon you are gonna get your positive today & ovulate tomorrow & your temp will go up on Monday! I've just got a feeling, so keep peeing on those sticks & jump on your oh today :thumbup:
> 
> xxx
> 
> If you're right, I'm gonna drive to Liverpool and kiss you!! :haha: :haha: I'll check in with my first OPK at lunchtime Mystic Lisa...:rofl:Click to expand...

Hehe I'll look forward to it :kiss:

well we managed a :sex: session but it wasn't as easy as I'd hoped. Oh finally woke up in a right grumpy mood and said he was feeling a bit sniffly, and didn't feel like 'snuggling'. I think he caught my disappointment cos then he was saying sorry & he feels really bad, & I'm like 'its ok sweetie, if you don't feel like it that's no problem' while inside I'm shouting 'but we haven't :sex: since wed and I'm due to ovulate today or tomorrow and maybe you don't feel like it right now but man up and do the deed!! I'm not gonna like pushing it out but I'll do it cos we want a baby, so shut your yap and stick it in me!!'

but I couldn't say that soooooo... I just started having a little play on my own :blush: a few well placed moans & oh felt like he was missing out and bingo we :sex: :dance:

I even managed to use pressed, popped a bit in before I woke him up :hehe: but with all the stress of trying to appear cool about him not wanting to, I was too concerned about getting the :spermy: out to really enjoy myself..... Soooooo afterwards I had to send him downstairs to make me brekkie so that I could finish the job and give his little swimmers as much help as I could!

Didn't think he'd appreciate me doing that infront of him, don't think it would have done much for his ego :rofl:

so now I'm lying in bed wondering when would be ok to get up and move around :shrug: we are normally nighttime :sex:ers so I get to lie for a good 8 hours... You think I could get away with staying in bed all day?? :haha:

the things we do hey! I bet I don't even ovulate until next week or something now with all the stress. Ah well, thought my morning might give a few girlies a chuckle!

:dust: to all

xxx


----------



## DaisyDust

Lisa...you make me laugh! MAN UP, SHUT YR YAP & DO THE JOB!!! :rofl:

Id be wondering too when to ge up. You could always start a new exercise regime & handstand all day get to get around :headspin:


----------



## Lisa40

Haha yeah imagine that lol :headspin: better not wear a skirt :rofl:

x


----------



## katiekittykat

:rofl: Lisa

I'm at home waiting for your prediction to come true...nothing so far on the OPK but I'll give it 10 mins xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Line was pretty much the same as last night's on the OPK...which I guess is looking good....at least it's not gone back to totally blank!! You're still in with a shot Mystic Lisa :haha:


----------



## hope4bump

Sounds good Katie. Is this the darkest line so far? Xx


----------



## katiekittykat

hope4bump said:


> Sounds good Katie. Is this the darkest line so far? Xx

It's the darkest it's been for about a week....but still nowhere near positive! Are you still doing OPKs or have you ditched them?


----------



## hope4bump

Still doing opk's and they seem to b getting darker but nothing special really :( Hope this mean you will be ovulating SOON x


----------



## katiekittykat

hope4bump said:


> Still doing opk's and they seem to b getting darker but nothing special really :( Hope this mean you will be ovulating SOON x

Sometimes I think that I can see them getting darker but it's just wishful thinking :haha: I bet you're like me and you've used loads! I'm keeping One Step in business!


----------



## Lisa40

when did you do the last one Katie??

After this morning I lay in bed for about 2 hours & then got up & about, nothing fell out so I was like :yipee:.... anyway was walking around Lpool One about an hour ago & litererally felt like I had peed my pants as all the preeseed came tumbling out :dohh: looks like I may have used a little much :blush:

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Last one was 12.30pm-ish. Gonna do another one about 7pm

Oh no Lisa :blush: FX it did it's job before it all fell out :haha:


----------



## Lisa40

I know I was mortified :shock: 

I'll be stalking around 7.05pm then :haha: dont drink anything & good luck!!

I've done 2 today for the first time, getting a little darker so hope it will be soon, I'm becoming a POAS addict lol

:dust:

xx


----------



## threebirds

Katiekittykat - fx for you, hope ov is on way xx
Lisa -  thanks for sharing lol. Im lying here with my butt up on a pillow ;-) wonderin how long i can lie here for (we have folks stayin for w/end, so cant stay in bed for ever - and we did wait for them to pop out b4 we dtd). Anyway oh keepin them entertained now while i have a 
'snooze'.


----------



## MummyCat

Oooh sounds promising hun!!! Hope you'll Ovulate soon!!

:rofl: @ Lisa!


----------



## katiekittykat

Lisa40 said:


> I know I was mortified :shock:
> 
> I'll be stalking around 7.05pm then :haha: dont drink anything & good luck!!
> 
> I've done 2 today for the first time, getting a little darker so hope it will be soon, I'm becoming a POAS addict lol
> 
> :dust:
> 
> xx

I might pass out with the shock if it goes positive...:haha: Well, all I've had is my grapefruit juice and I'll have held it for 3 hours by then. Should be OK. :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa40

your positive is today or tomorrow I just know it!

have you got any pictures on the ones you have done yesterday & today??

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Lisa40 said:


> your positive is today or tomorrow I just know it!
> 
> have you got any pictures on the ones you have done yesterday & today??
> 
> xx

No - I just chuck them out now. I had a houseful and was driving myself (and OH) mental trying to compare them :rofl:


----------



## Lisa40

haha lol I know what you mean, I have all mine in the spare room & even check the ones from last month! I guess I'm a little crazy :wacko:

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I opened my bedside cabinet the other day and all 20 test sticks from last cycles Clear Blue Digi OPKs fell out! OH was like "Are you joking? You never got a positive one, you're never going to use them again, and you've kept them...?" I said "Yeah, I know, but they cost me £40" :wacko:


----------



## Sideways 8

Good afternoon katie! And wow I think you're getting close to a positive OPK too. Hang in there!! Maybe do a OneStep OPK followed by a Cleablue one to compare and see what they say!

Today is CD12. Yeah, I said yesterday it was CD8, that's because my math was all crazy last night lol. Either way, I haven't done a single OPK this cycle yet. This morning I got up and peed, forgot to use OPK. DH and I :sex: this morning and around noon I peed again, forgot to use OPK also!!! So, now I'm going to wait until around 3:30 or 4 and try not to pee without forgetting OPK lol

I doubt anything is happening soon but you never know, right?


----------



## Lisa40

hmmm yeah thats not good - but these internet cheapies are so small & I keep them in an old bc pill box - I'm sure there is some irony there, just write the CD on the back (once they are dry) :haha: and then when you want to compare you can get them out when OH is out & he'll never know.

58 mins to go :dance:


----------



## katiekittykat

Lisa40 said:


> hmmm yeah thats not good - but these internet cheapies are so small & I keep them in an old bc pill box - I'm sure there is some irony there, just write the CD on the back (once they are dry) :haha: and then when you want to compare you can get them out when OH is out & he'll never know.
> 
> 58 mins to go :dance:

I'll start keeping them from now on! I don't feel like anything is happening though....I'm not so sure your prediction is gonna come true :wacko: I have to go and pick OH up from work in a few mins so I'll be doing the OPK whenever I get back.


----------



## katiekittykat

Sideways 8 said:


> Good afternoon katie! And wow I think you're getting close to a positive OPK too. Hang in there!! Maybe do a OneStep OPK followed by a Cleablue one to compare and see what they say!
> 
> Today is CD12. Yeah, I said yesterday it was CD8, that's because my math was all crazy last night lol. Either way, I haven't done a single OPK this cycle yet. This morning I got up and peed, forgot to use OPK. DH and I :sex: this morning and around noon I peed again, forgot to use OPK also!!! So, now I'm going to wait until around 3:30 or 4 and try not to pee without forgetting OPK lol
> 
> I doubt anything is happening soon but you never know, right?

Let us know how it turns out - are you using the Clear Blue Digis again? x


----------



## Sideways 8

Katie, no I'm not using the Clearblue ones. I have some left from a while ago though, maybe 5 or 6. When it starts getting closer to positive I might dip one of my leftover ones after dipping my IC ones. I got my IC's off of www.early-pregnancy-tests.com. They have all KINDS of TTC stuff... Fertilaid, FertileCM, BBT stuff, OPK, HPT, etc etc. And it's CHEAP. I put a bunch of stuff into the shopping cart then went and Googled some online coupon codes and got 20% on top of it all as well :)
Sorry to sound like I'm working to promote them lol, but you should check it out!


----------



## DaisyDust

katiekittykat said:


> I opened my bedside cabinet the other day and all 20 test sticks from last cycles Clear Blue Digi OPKs fell out! OH was like "Are you joking? You never got a positive one, you're never going to use them again, and you've kept them...?" I said "Yeah, I know, but they cost me £40" :wacko:

:rofl: Quality! I can just see it...love it :lol:


----------



## katiekittykat

Just waiting for the results of OPK now....in a way I really hope it's negative. OH has had a bad day at work (Sunderland lost to Notts County - bothered?) and he'll fall asleep on the sofa watching MOTD tonight anyway.

I can wait until tomorrow lol


----------



## Lisa40

but if its positive that means ov tomorrow, so grab him in the morning... ooohhh i'm so excited lol

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Well girls....the results are in.

(Drum roll)

Negative. There's a faint line, but it's much much fainter than the line I had this afternoon :(

Oh well, tomorrow is another day :shrug:


----------



## Lisa40

nnnooooooooooooooo!!!

maybe you missed it in the 7 hours, i'm still hopeful for a temp spike on monday for you!!

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Well, I'll keep doing what I'm doing and hopefully something'll come good :haha: I've set myself a target of cd80 for going to see the GP, but I really don't want to have to go.....


----------



## Lisa40

I hope it doesn't come to that, I'm still hopeful for tomorrow & am keeping up the PMA for you.... I hate being wrong & I refuse to be so... if you're listening Katies eggy, make a bloody appearance!! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Even I'm getting bored of it now....you lot must be sick of my neverending cycle!

I'm off to have a hot bubble bath and 'visualise' ovulation. God knows I've tried everything else!!


----------



## Lisa40

katiekittykat said:


> Even I'm getting bored of it now....you lot must be sick of my neverending cycle!
> 
> I'm off to have a hot bubble bath and 'visualise' ovulation. God knows I've tried everything else!!

I'm still very interested, kind of keeps my mind off me lol, I reckon visualising will work though... come on eggy!!!

xxx


----------



## MrsH1984

Aaww Katie, I've not read alot of this post but the title caught my eye!! Just wanted to say that I completely feel your pain hunni!! I really hope O makes an appearance for you soon :hugs: feel free to send the ovulation-fairy my way when youve done with her!! xxxxx


----------



## Sideways 8

MrsH1984 said:


> Aaww Katie, I've not read alot of this post but the title caught my eye!! Just wanted to say that I completely feel your pain hunni!! I really hope O makes an appearance for you soon :hugs: feel free to send the ovulation-fairy my way when youve done with her!! xxxxx

And my way too please!! :)

I looked at your chart too Katie, boy does that look familiar to me. If you end up having to go to the doctor, make sure you bring a printout of your chart. I think it helped when I went to see mine. 

I may have already asked you this so please forgive me if I have, but were your cycles irregular before you went on the pill?


----------



## MummyCat

Hoping those lines get darker for you xxxxxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Well, my temp this morning is what I would call post-ov...not high, but the highest it's been this cycle....and I woke up with cramps. Could this be it? Did my OPKs miss the surge? I took my temp just over an hour later than I normally do (it's Sunday for God's sake) so maybe that was the reason for the higher temp.

We'll just have to see what today's OPKs and tomorrow's temp brings :coffee:

I can't remember what my cycles were like before I went on the pill - it was so long ago :blush: But I'm sure if, at the age of 16-18, I'd gone 7 weeks without a period I would be flipping out!!!!

MrsH1984 - hope the ovulation fairy visits us both soon xx


----------



## threebirds

Sounds promising katie, fx for you xxx


----------



## DaisyDust

My poxy opk's missed my surge by the looks of it too. Well I'm hoping they did otherwise I didn't Ov :nope: 

FX I did & if that's so...you defo couldve ov'd cos I took loads this time.

I guess we'll have to watch our temps over the next couple days.

Good luck


----------



## katiekittykat

threebirds said:


> Sounds promising katie, fx for you xxx

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

DaisyDust said:


> My poxy opk's missed my surge by the looks of it too. Well I'm hoping they did otherwise I didn't Ov :nope:
> 
> FX I did & if that's so...you defo couldve ov'd cos I took loads this time.
> 
> I guess we'll have to watch our temps over the next couple days.
> 
> Good luck

Your temps shot up as well Daisy!! Are you still doing the OPKs until FF confirms ov? I'm gonna do my next one at 1.30 this afternoon. We should sychronise watches lol


----------



## MrsH1984

katiekittykat said:


> Well, my temp this morning is what I would call post-ov...not high, but the highest it's been this cycle....and I woke up with cramps. Could this be it? Did my OPKs miss the surge? I took my temp just over an hour later than I normally do (it's Sunday for God's sake) so maybe that was the reason for the higher temp.
> 
> We'll just have to see what today's OPKs and tomorrow's temp brings :coffee:
> 
> I can't remember what my cycles were like before I went on the pill - it was so long ago :blush: But I'm sure if, at the age of 16-18, I'd gone 7 weeks without a period I would be flipping out!!!!
> 
> MrsH1984 - hope the ovulation fairy visits us both soon xx

Me too Hun, these post-BC crazy cycles are becoming too much to handle!! It doesn't even feel like you're properly trying without a cycle!! No-one ever explains how hard this could be do they eh?! Ggrrrr

Hope the temp rise today is a good sign for you, I have my fingers crossed xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I know! Even if I ov today that will make this cycle 50 days long!

How long were you on the pill MrsH1984?


----------



## Lisa40

Yeay I reckon this is it for you Katie, we can be in the tww together! My temp went up this morning too (but then I did have a couple of glasses of vino last night) :blush:

I really do have everything crossed for you. If you did ov yesterday or today have you been :sex: ??

Xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Lisa40 said:


> Yeay I reckon this is it for you Katie, we can be in the tww together! My temp went up this morning too (but then I did have a couple of glasses of vino last night) :blush:
> 
> I really do have everything crossed for you. If you did ov yesterday or today have you been :sex: ??
> 
> Xxx

No :nope: I was waiting for a positive OPK....it's hard enough to get OH to :sex: at the best of times! My best chance would probably be tonight but I think I've got about zero chance :(


----------



## Lisa40

Oh no :sad2: you could always tie him up so he has no choice, he might even like it :rofl: When was the last time you did bd??

Xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Lisa40 said:


> Oh no :sad2: you could always tie him up so he has no choice, he might even like it :rofl: When was the last time you did bd??
> 
> Xx

He's at work today, which is the total killer for us. He hates his job so he's always in a bad mood when he gets in - shuts himself away and plays on the PS3. So 5 days out of 7 I've got no hope :nope: Having said that he was off work on Thursday and Friday and still no :sex: The last time was Monday - cd34. If this is it, we've missed it.

The only way it'll happen tonight is if I can show him a positive OPK. And even then he might not believe it :rofl:


----------



## Lisa40

Draw a line on one with a felt tip pen :haha: I'm sorry hun, I really am, I don't know what to suggest :shrug: 
if we don't manage it this month I'll be away for our fertile time next month. My OH said ' you don't have to tell me it's not mine you know!' :rofl: we both fell about laughing.

I hope you get your positive today and your temp rockets tomorrow, after having copious amounts of rumpy with your OH -I'm visualizing it, it will happen :dance: 

Xxx


----------



## MrsH1984

katiekittykat said:


> I know! Even if I ov today that will make this cycle 50 days long!
> 
> How long were you on the pill MrsH1984?

I've been on BC since 16 (I'm 26 now) but been on microgynon for 5 and half years. What about u? What bcp were u on? They never said how much your body can be messed up!!

I know it sucks being that long, but I hope you haven't actually o'ed yet after reading your previous post, cuz at least u will be in with a chance if it's in a few days!! It really sucks waiting for the next o again!

Maybe try lisa40's trick??? That made me really chuckle reading it last night, the cheering up I needed!!! Haha. Xxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Lisa40 said:


> Draw a line on one with a felt tip pen :haha:
> 
> 
> Xxx

Don't think I haven't thought of it :rofl: I don't just think he's fully on board with the whole TTC thing yet. He wouldn't have a clue when my fertile period was. Although to be fair...neither do I! I'd like to think that if I had a regular cycle and he knew when it had to be done, he'd just get on with it. But this is 40 days now....thank God we abandoned SMEP lol


----------



## katiekittykat

MrsH1984 said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> I know! Even if I ov today that will make this cycle 50 days long!
> 
> How long were you on the pill MrsH1984?
> 
> I've been on BC since 16 (I'm 26 now) but been on microgynon for 5 and half years. What about u? What bcp were u on? They never said how much your body can be messed up!!
> 
> I know it sucks being that long, but I hope you haven't actually o'ed yet after reading your previous post, cuz at least u will be in with a chance if it's in a few days!! It really sucks waiting for the next o again!
> 
> Maybe try lisa40's trick??? That made me really chuckle reading it last night, the cheering up I needed!!! Haha. XxxxClick to expand...

I was on Microgynon for 15 years :nope: Hence the reason for a 50 day (at least) cycle! I can't believe the medical profession let me stay on it all through my most fertile years without a break, or without at least giving me some sort of warning how long it would take for me to get back to normal.

FX my positive OPK is today, at least then I would have a chance of catching it. Otherwise, it's a 10 day wait for AF and then on to cycle #3.


----------



## Lisa40

OMG imagine if you were still doing the SMEP you'd be :sleep: all day :coffee:

well as always, keep us posted Katie, I'm off out for a game of bowling lol!

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## hope4bump

Nice temp rise Katie :) x


----------



## katiekittykat

Lisa40 said:


> OMG imagine if you were still doing the SMEP you'd be :sleep: all day :coffee:
> 
> well as always, keep us posted Katie, I'm off out for a game of bowling lol!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> xxx

There'll be an update when you get back Lisa :hugs: Enjoy your day xx


----------



## MrsH1984

katiekittykat said:


> MrsH1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> I know! Even if I ov today that will make this cycle 50 days long!
> 
> How long were you on the pill MrsH1984?
> 
> I've been on BC since 16 (I'm 26 now) but been on microgynon for 5 and half years. What about u? What bcp were u on? They never said how much your body can be messed up!!
> 
> I know it sucks being that long, but I hope you haven't actually o'ed yet after reading your previous post, cuz at least u will be in with a chance if it's in a few days!! It really sucks waiting for the next o again!
> 
> Maybe try lisa40's trick??? That made me really chuckle reading it last night, the cheering up I needed!!! Haha. XxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I was on Microgynon for 15 years :nope: Hence the reason for a 50 day (at least) cycle! I can't believe the medical profession let me stay on it all through my most fertile years without a break, or without at least giving me some sort of warning how long it would take for me to get back to normal.
> 
> FX my positive OPK is today, at least then I would have a chance of catching it. Otherwise, it's a 10 day wait for AF and then on to cycle #3.Click to expand...

I know... the reason I changed to MG30 was because I went to the doctors when I got married and said that that even though we weren't thinking if getting pregnant I didn't like the idea of it taking ages, so wanted to go on a form of BC that was easier to come off....... erm hello!!!!! They never once advised that I should think about stopping the pill a year before we planned to start trying!! They just said that as soon as I stopped it I would be "unprotected" and that even missing one pill we should take extra precautions etc!

The doctor told me that it doesn't matter how long you're on it apparently, it's just that "the ovaries are taught not to do their thing, and then they have to re-learn how to work" (that's what he said anyway).

The reason your post caught my eye was yesterday's title as I'm just as much hoping for AF... so even if it is 10 days wait for AF, at least something happens and you can move onto a lucky cycle#3! Although, I'm hoping for a +OPK for you later xxxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

What cd are you on MrsH1984? And how long have you been TTC?

I think there's an awful lot doctors don't know, unless they're a fertility specialist. The first month I came off the pill I was convinced I was pregnant - had every symptom in the book - but it was just a side effect of not taking the pill anymore...the doctor I went to see didn't mention any of this! She was just as bemused as I was about getting BFNs!!


----------



## MrsH1984

I am on CD 59 today, with no hint of O! I came off BCP 11months ago, and started TTC after first non-pill period, which was 41 days later (shortest cycle)!

I know they don't know all the ins and outs of fertility etc, but seeing as they prescribe birth control, you'd hope they know the basics enough to advise you to possibly stop taking it a while before you expect to try?! I dunno, I probably just feel a bit bitter as my body is not doing what a woman's body is intended to!!

What was your cycle#1 like?

Miracles have got to happen for us both soon, surely ( p.s. my name's Katie too :D ) :hugs: xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

:hi: Katie :rofl:

This is my 3rd cycle off the pill. First one was 37 days (just NTNP so no tracking), the next one was 39 days (ov on cd29) and this one is 40 days so far.

cd59...:hugs: Are you taking anything to try and speed things up? I just started taking 1600mg Agnus Castus a day on cd36 to see if it helped. It's supposed to stimulate the ovaries and regulate cycles, so I figured it couldn't hurt! I gave soy a go this cycle but it's made no difference - in fact ovulation is 11 days late (and counting) this month!


----------



## MrsH1984

Hey fellow Katie :hi: thank you for the friend add :flower:

I did soy this cycle too, but doesn't seem to have done diddly-squat for me either!! I can't say whether it has made things any worse, as last cycle was 70 days, so not got to that yet, and with my cycles hay-wire I wouldn't like to blame the soy just yet, as there's no saying they wouldn't have been that # days anyway! I just want AF to arrive tbh, so I can up my dose of soy and start a new cycle with PMA!!

Agnus Castus... I don't really know much about it. What is it's purpose? Is it like soy where it stimulates O, or is it just to regulate your cycle (balance hormones)? When/ how should it be taken? Have you tried anything else (other than OPK and BBT and... errrmmm :blush: ... :sex: )? xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm also taking 1000mg of EPO a day and 50mg of vit B6, and we use Conceive Plus lube as well. It's all for nothing though if I don't ovulate! I take Pregnacare Conception as well.

Agnus Castus regulates hormones and stimulates the ovaries...I've heard good things so I thought I might as well try. This is my 5th day of taking it. If it works I'll take it next cycle rather than the soy.

My OPK is the darkest it's been in a few days, but not as dark as the one I did on cd27....will do another one about 5.30pm and compare the two. Could this be it? :shrug:


----------



## 3boys

i hope so hun! x x


----------



## katiekittykat

3boys said:


> i hope so hun! x x

Thanks 3boys :hugs: How is the 2WW going?


----------



## MrsH1984

I sure hope it is it for you!! :hugs: but I suppose only time will tell... damn stupid bodies!!!

I've been a bit reluctant to try much as I don't know the whole effects of them, but it gets to a point where you'll try anything!! I'm reluctant to try EPO as I know you can only take it upto O, and as I'm not entitrely sure of my pattern (well I don't bloody have one :rofl: ), I'm just scared in case I don't realised I've O'ed 'til after and then it's too late... I dunno. I was taking Pregnacare Conception up until a week ago when I ran out and couldn't get anywhere where they had it and the pharmacist advised me that in most women they don't need all the added axtra vits if they eat a balanced diet, and the important one was the folic acid (that's the reason I started taking Pregnacare), so I bought 90 x FA for £0.99, rather than 30 x PC for £10! I'm now trying to eat a balanced diet to help. I've been trying to read up on Bvits this morning, any advice?

I'll look into the Agnus Castus, are there set days to take it though, like soy? Can I start on any day? Let me know how it works for you! I'm like you... "might as well try it" :haha: xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

You can take Agnus Castus at any time but only up to O. I'll stop taking it, and EPO, when I get either a positive OPK or a big temp rise. I take vit B6 because I found out last cycle that my LP was only 10 days so I would like to try and lengthen it a bit. You can take B6 all the way through your cycle - I take 50mg per day, as well as a vit B complex. 

I find Pregnacare Conception reassuringly expensive - I figure it must be doing some good if it costs that much lol And I get mine from Amazon, so it's only about £6.

I would maybe take a more relaxed approach and not be taking so much if I was a bit younger and had a bit more time. But I'll be 34 this year, so I'm throwing everything I can at it!!


----------



## 3boys

katiekittykat said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> i hope so hun! x x
> 
> Thanks 3boys :hugs: How is the 2WW going?Click to expand...

fine, im really trying hard not to symptom spot, e.g. i have cramping today and pain in lower back which seeing as in it was a week yesterday since i got +opk could be implantation! Im trying to convince myself that there is no chance of this, but its not working! lol


----------



## katiekittykat

It could be...how many DPO do you think you are? Implantation happens 6-12DPO! :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

katiekittykat said:


> It could be...how many DPO do you think you are? Implantation happens 6-12DPO! :hugs:

well i got my first + opk last monday, so if i ovulated that day or the nxt then that would make me 6/7 dpo. But im really trying not to expect much as its my first month off the pill although in saying that i wasnt really on it that long only about 5 cycles and i did concieve Ava while i was on it last year. so who knows only time will tell, im just dreading that feeling of dissapointment.


----------



## katiekittykat

Keep up the PMA!! If you don't get your BFP this time then it just means your body isn't quite ready and you get another shot next month xxxx I'm sure this is your month though - I can feel it :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

i hope your right but we'll see and im rooting for u as well! x x


----------



## Sideways 8

that is a pretty significant temp rise. can't wait to see what tomorrow's is!!


----------



## MrsH1984

katiekittykat said:


> You can take Agnus Castus at any time but only up to O. I'll stop taking it, and EPO, when I get either a positive OPK or a big temp rise. I take vit B6 because I found out last cycle that my LP was only 10 days so I would like to try and lengthen it a bit. You can take B6 all the way through your cycle - I take 50mg per day, as well as a vit B complex.
> 
> I find Pregnacare Conception reassuringly expensive - I figure it must be doing some good if it costs that much lol And I get mine from Amazon, so it's only about £6.
> 
> I would maybe take a more relaxed approach and not be taking so much if I was a bit younger and had a bit more time. But I'll be 34 this year, so I'm throwing everything I can at it!!

Thanks for the advice Katie, I'm going to look into Agnus Castus :thumbup:

I wouldn't let last cycle worry you too much, as hopefully your LP will correct itself when your body kicks itself into action to provide you with a beautiful bubba, but no harm in taking the B-vits just in case. Lets hope that one day we just wake up and our body has decided enough is enough and goes back to a normal pattern, for the both of us!! :dohh:

Haha I like your thinking! If only it was as easy as spending a bit more cash eh Katie? I'm sure we'd both be broke :haha:

I don't blame you for trying anything/ everything... TTC is a very frustrating process regardless of age/ health etc. The quicker we get our BFP the better, for our sanity at least!! :D

Thanks again for the info, I'm rooting for us both :happydance: xxxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Sideways 8 said:


> that is a pretty significant temp rise. can't wait to see what tomorrow's is!!

Me neither :haha: I'm just concerned it's a fluke, as I took it over an hour later than I normally would. If you stick around Sideways, you'll get the result of today's 2nd OPK!


----------



## MrsH1984

Sideways 8 said:


> And my way too please!! :)

You too eh Sideways8??? :hugs:

What's your story so far? xxx


----------



## 3boys

hopefully u will get a + on opk! x x


----------



## katiekittykat

Just waiting for my 2nd OPK of the day now...it's been almost 15 mins and there's no line at all though, so it's not looking good :nope:


----------



## MrsH1984

I say try and pounce on the DH anyway Katie... the more :spermy: up there waiting the better!! At least if it happens in the next few days then you will have a better shot the more you BD before-hand :thumbup:

Easier said than done with these long cycles though, I know! Just the thought of BD every few days for a 50+ cycle is tiring!!! :sleep:


----------



## katiekittykat

MrsH1984 said:


> I say try and pounce on the DH anyway Katie... the more :sperm: up there waiting the better!! At least if it happens in the next few days then you will have a better shot the more you BD before-hand :thumbup:
> 
> Easier said than done with these long cycles though, I know! Just the thought of BD every few days for a 50+ cycle is tiring!!! :sleep:

If I'm honest, I'm sick of getting him to 'try' now. We agreed that when we got the +opk that's when we would really go for it, but I've had numerous false starts throughout the cycle, and now I just want it to be over!

My 2nd OPK was definitely negative - a whisper of a faint line, but nowhere near as dark as the test I did earlier today :nope:


----------



## Rachael1981

I hope it happens soon Katie. Must feel like you're stuck going nowhere :(


----------



## MrsH1984

Oh dear hun, I don't really know what to say to make things better :hugs:

Let's hope and pray the AC works its wonders after you've taken a couple more days!! xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I'd even be pleased to see AF!! Oh well, on to cd41. :coffee:


----------



## MrsH1984

I'm with you there, I've never hoped the :witch: would visit so much!! :rofl:

What brand of OPK's are you using Katie? Same brand as last cycle? x


----------



## katiekittykat

MrsH1984 said:


> I'm with you there, I've never hoped the :witch: would visit so much!! :rofl:
> 
> What brand of OPK's are you using Katie? Same brand as last cycle? x

I'm using One Step OPKs from Amazon. Last cycle I used the Clear Blue Digi OPKs - started on cd6 as advised and ran out on cd26 before I ov'd on cd29 :dohh:


----------



## MrsH1984

I have those ones too! But this cycle (soy cycle) I decided to get the Tesco ones instead to check that it wasn't the OPK's... goodness I'll blame anything!!

Maybe they aren't that great for you? I'd pay more attention to your temps, just in case. Whenever they fall a little, get to it!! :blush:

Did you not get to see a +OPK last cycle then on the digi's? Did you catch it on any brand? x


----------



## katiekittykat

No - since we started trying in October, I have yet to see a positive OPK of my very own :haha: I was temping last cycle so I know when I ov'd, and we only managed to BD once in my fertile period (totally by chance!)

So I don't know whether to blame the OPKs or not! They seem to work for everyone else!


----------



## Lisa40

I reckon the ones from yesterday were it you know. I doubt every woman gets darker lines, or you have a really short surge and missed it.

I'll be checking in for your temperature tomorrow :thumbup:

xx


----------



## MrsH1984

That's what I always think (they work for everyone else) but I like to blame everything except my barren-body every now and again to boost my PMA a bit!!

I'm sure this is going to happen for us soon :flower: x


----------



## hope4bump

I'm with you on 'I'll settle for AF'.... Cd49 for me and I'm getting very grumpy now :(


----------



## katiekittykat

Lisa40 said:


> I reckon the ones from yesterday were it you know. I doubt every woman gets darker lines, or you have a really short surge and missed it.
> 
> I'll be checking in for your temperature tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> xx

Do you think so? I'm starting to think today's temp was a fluke though as I took it at a different time....we'll see in the morning :shrug:


----------



## katiekittykat

hope4bump said:


> I'm with you on 'I'll settle for AF'.... Cd49 for me and I'm getting very grumpy now :(

:hugs: Have you thought about giving Agnus Castus a go? Maybe it'll get things moving...Maybe it won't, but I figured it couldn't hurt to try!


----------



## hope4bump

I'm going to Get some and give it a go... I also think yesterday might have been your day.. :dust:


----------



## Lisa40

katiekittykat said:


> Lisa40 said:
> 
> 
> I reckon the ones from yesterday were it you know. I doubt every woman gets darker lines, or you have a really short surge and missed it.
> 
> I'll be checking in for your temperature tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> xx
> 
> Do you think so? I'm starting to think today's temp was a fluke though as I took it at a different time....we'll see in the morning :shrug:Click to expand...

Yeah I do...i'm still on for my prediction of a Monday temp rise :dance:

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I really hope you're both right! I'm not so sure....

If it was yesterday, then definitely go and get some Agnus Castus! It's on special offer at Holland & Barrett just now too!


----------



## katiekittykat

Still not sure....my temp went down a teeny bit (0.03 of a degree) this morning, but it's still where it needs to be (0.1 degree above last cycle's coverline). So who knows :shrug:

We had :sex: last night anyway :dance: so lets hope O was yesterday cos I don't know when I'll get it again :rofl:


----------



## hope4bump

Seems like you are in your tww :) good luck Katie. Hopefully we will see your BFP announcement soon. X 
cd50 for me, temp drop and on it's way to all-time-low :(


----------



## Rachael1981

Does look like you're in your TWW Katie! Yay! FX'd for a BFP soon!


----------



## katiekittykat

Do you really think it's happened? I'm not so sure....:wacko: 

Hope4bump :hugs: Do you feel like AF is on the way, or just a random dip in temp?


----------



## 3boys

hope that was it hun!


----------



## britt24

Hi 
I think so to!! the temp rise is in line with last months cycle you should know tomorrow if it goes back up again i would defo say that was ovulation xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Well, if either Saturday or Sunday was ov, it took Agnus Castus 3-4 days to work!

Maybe I was going to ov then anyway....but psychologically I like AC for it! :haha:


----------



## katiekittykat

Another negative OPK...but there is a faint line. If I had ov'd wouldn't it be totally blank :shrug:


----------



## victorial8

katiekittykat said:


> Another negative OPK...but there is a faint line. If I had ov'd wouldn't it be totally blank :shrug:

I always have a faint line on my OPKs wherever I am in my cycle, some people do always have a bit of the hormone in their system x x x x


----------



## katiekittykat

victorial8 said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> Another negative OPK...but there is a faint line. If I had ov'd wouldn't it be totally blank :shrug:
> 
> I always have a faint line on my OPKs wherever I am in my cycle, some people do always have a bit of the hormone in their system x x x xClick to expand...

That's good to know - means I'm still in with a chance :thumbup: Thanks Victoria :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

katiekittykat said:


> Another negative OPK...but there is a faint line. If I had ov'd wouldn't it be totally blank :shrug:

I took an OPK yesterday (CD5) and there was a faint line on it. I know I'm nowhere near Ov as I'm just coming to the end of AF! I just had an urge to POAS and see what an OPK looked like! :haha:

The temp rise is in line with your cycle last month, so I would say it's looking promising xxx


----------



## Clobo

There us usually a very faint line on the test, you need to look out for it getting darker and the info in the box I got says that the LH surge is depicted by a line that is as dark or darker than the other line.

Most of mine arereally faint so im hoping mine get darker through the week ... fingers crossed!!

Katie - im not sure Agnus Castus will have worked that quick but it does build up in your syatem over time so the longer you take it the more effect it should have.

Fingers crossed you did ovulate although if you have any suspicion you might be preggo then you need to stop taking the AC. Start again on cd1 of your next cycle (hopefully there isnt one though!!!!)

:dust:


----------



## Bunnylicious

It might be 2WW. Your last 2 days temp is similar to your previous cycle. 

After O-day, it's not always totally blank.

Check out this site. It shows examples of OPK progression.

https://peestickcrazy.piczo.com/progressionofopktoovulation?cr=1&linkvar=000044

:dust:


----------



## katiekittykat

If I am in the 2WW, it concerns me slightly that I have no way at all of tracking when my fertile period is....no positive OPK, no major changes in temperature, no EWCM. So pretty much we would have to :sex: every other day from the end of AF until FF confirms ovulation has happened.

The outlook for my BFP is looking very bleak....:nope:


----------



## DaisyDust

I'm interested to see when FF does put that red dotted line in (if at all).

I know it's a daft question: But, have you done a HPT test just to be sure? I mean....you may never get your AF.


----------



## Lisa40

you may have got it this time though Katie :thumbup: 

and if not then maybe a clearblue fertility monitor might help?? I don't know how much better they are than what we are doing at the moment but it may give you more of an idea... or maybe in a couple more months when the bc pill is completely gone your cycles will be a lovely 28-30 days & you'll have every sign going :yipee: but I hope its what I said first :dance: & :dust: to you

xx


----------



## Bunnylicious

Yeah, just like Lisa40 said, have to wait a few more months until the BCP hormones to be completely gone from your circulation.
Hopefully not much longer :(


----------



## katiekittykat

DaisyDust said:


> I'm interested to see when FF does put that red dotted line in (if at all).
> 
> I know it's a daft question: But, have you done a HPT test just to be sure? I mean....you may never get your AF.

I haven't...but I'm 99.99% sure I'm not pregnant. I would be about 8/9 weeks along by now, and I've had zero symptoms. Besides, my temps are too low. :nope:

I've never wanted to see anything more than those red lines on my chart - I think it'll be Wednesday, providing my temp stays up.

I'm not 100% convinced about the CBFM...I think with my long cycles it'll just work out to be really expensive. At least the OPKs don't cost much....I'll see how much money we've got left at the end of the month :wacko:


----------



## Lisa40

well as always keep us posted. I'm unsure if I have ovd Sat, Sun or today. I was a bit naughty on Sat night & had a few :wine: :blush: and I think it has affected my temps, a bit silly of me really knowing I was due to ovulate any day!

Ah well, better just play the waiting game, I really hope we will both know that we are in the TWW within the next few days. Good luck Katie :dance: :dance: :dance:

xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Lisa40 said:


> well as always keep us posted. I'm unsure if I have ovd Sat, Sun or today. I was a bit naughty on Sat night & had a few :wine: :blush: and I think it has affected my temps, a bit silly of me really knowing I was due to ovulate any day!
> 
> Ah well, better just play the waiting game, I really hope we will both know that we are in the TWW within the next few days. Good luck Katie :dance: :dance: :dance:
> 
> xxx

Thanks Lisa....you said all along I would ov this weekend! I can't believe you were right!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Hello Katie! I'll go and read the newest posts in a second, just wanted to let all of you know that it snowed 9" overnight here in Alabama (it NEVER EVER does that EVER!!) and I am stranded in this house, by myself... and my DH is still at his job - he worked nights last night and is stranded there and won't be home until tomorrow morning at the very earliest. I'm going out of my mind here!! We have no snowplows because like I said, it NEVER snows here! So, I could drive, but.... I'm not going to risk slipping and sliding down these hills to go somewhere, besides everywhere is closed today. EVERYTHING, even our military arsenal which is kind of scary when you think about it!!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Katie, I suggest you go to www.peeonastick.com to read all about how OPK's work :) This might help you understand why sometimes your lines are faint and sometimes they're a little dark or even nonexistent. I bet those "slightly darker" ones were positives. :)


----------



## katiekittykat

Sideways 8 said:


> Hello Katie! I'll go and read the newest posts in a second, just wanted to let all of you know that it snowed 9" overnight here in Alabama (it NEVER EVER does that EVER!!) and I am stranded in this house, by myself... and my DH is still at his job - he worked nights last night and is stranded there and won't be home until tomorrow morning at the very earliest. I'm going out of my mind here!! We have no snowplows because like I said, it NEVER snows here! So, I could drive, but.... I'm not going to risk slipping and sliding down these hills to go somewhere, besides everywhere is closed today. EVERYTHING, even our military arsenal which is kind of scary when you think about it!!!

Oh my :shock: So you're totally stuck?! We had it pretty bad here, but could still get out and about. I hope it clears soon - snow is lovely to look at, but when you have a life to lead it gets very old very quick.

Sending :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lisa40

katiekittykat said:


> Lisa40 said:
> 
> 
> well as always keep us posted. I'm unsure if I have ovd Sat, Sun or today. I was a bit naughty on Sat night & had a few :wine: :blush: and I think it has affected my temps, a bit silly of me really knowing I was due to ovulate any day!
> 
> Ah well, better just play the waiting game, I really hope we will both know that we are in the TWW within the next few days. Good luck Katie :dance: :dance: :dance:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Thanks Lisa....you said all along I would ov this weekend! I can't believe you were right!!Click to expand...

Lol, Maybe I should start selling predictions on ebay, make a bit of extra cash!
:rofl:
& thats not good about the snow hun, hope it goes away soon

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks, Katie. Well I'm not totally stuck. I could attempt to drive on 9" of snow. The EMA (Emergency Management something) has officially closed all the roads to nonemergency traffic so I would probably be stopped by law enforcement asking me what on earth I'm doing. But, I'm sooooo lonely!!!! :( :cry:


----------



## katiekittykat

We'll keep you company Sideways :hugs:

Lisa - I definitely think we've just found you another income stream. Do I get a freebie lol?


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks guys. My internet service has only recently been restored.

Sheesh I don't know how to act when I'm all by myself. What on earth did I ever do before I got married??? lol

I think I might go rip up some lineoleum in the bathrooms. Or repaint the crown molding in the kitchen. SOMETHING to keep myself busy. I know now that, I'm not sure that I could ever be unemployed!!


----------



## katiekittykat

I could totally be unemployed...I would hang out with my dogs, read loads, watch films, have afternoon naps.....I can't wait to be on maternity leave :rofl:


----------



## Lisa40

Yeah Katie, I'll do them on a no :bfp: no fee basis :haha: money back guarantee if I'm wrong.. I'm bound to get a few right lol.

So...let me see.... I predict an October :baby: boy for you :dust:

xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

A boy? OH will be over the moon! You do realise that I'll hold you to that :haha:


----------



## Lisa40

hehe yeah, well I hope I'm right... I'm not sure about an October baby (was just saying that for PMA lol) but I do get a great feeling that you will have a little boy by xmas... dunno why :shrug:

We wait and see hey!!

xx


----------



## Bunnylicious

Sideways 8 said:


> I think I might go rip up some lineoleum in the bathrooms. Or repaint the crown molding in the kitchen. SOMETHING to keep myself busy. I know now that, I'm not sure that I could ever be unemployed!!




katiekittykat said:


> I could totally be unemployed...I would hang out with my dogs, read loads, watch films, have afternoon naps.....I can't wait to be on maternity leave :rofl:

Heck I cant wait to be unemployed.I don't like working that much. 
hubby said once I'm preggo, I can stop working and be a full time housewife.
The only downside is I don't earn money anymore, so I can't shop uncontrollably anymore. I'm a long term shopaholic :rofl:


----------



## katiekittykat

My temp has gone back down to where it was this morning...there is a chance that it's an ov dip and O day is today, as I have loads of watery cm this morning. But I don't think so :(

Oh well, onwards and upwards. At least I'm off work today :happydance: And my new phone is coming.


----------



## 3boys

sorry to hear that hun, i am absolutely exausted i have up all night for the past 2 nights with 4 very sick kids, its horrible to see them like that especially the baby who hasnt a clue whats going on! hope you are well.


----------



## katiekittykat

3boys said:


> sorry to hear that hun, i am absolutely exausted i have up all night for the past 2 nights with 4 very sick kids, its horrible to see them like that especially the baby who hasnt a clue whats going on! hope you are well.

Oh no :nope: Have they got flu? I really hope they get well soon - poor little things :hugs:

Hope you are well too - and the 2WW is flying past for you xx


----------



## threebirds

Hi Katie, hang in there *hugs* & watery cm, good sign! Maybe ov tomor?
Good luck & lots & lots of babydust x


----------



## katiekittykat

threebirds said:


> Hi Katie, hang in there *hugs* & watery cm, good sign! Maybe ov tomor?
> Good luck & lots & lots of babydust x

Maybe...:shrug: I guess I'll just keep POAS. Good job I've got 60 coming in the post in the next couple of days :haha:


----------



## 3boys

katiekittykat said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> sorry to hear that hun, i am absolutely exausted i have up all night for the past 2 nights with 4 very sick kids, its horrible to see them like that especially the baby who hasnt a clue whats going on! hope you are well.
> 
> Oh no :nope: Have they got flu? I really hope they get well soon - poor little things :hugs:
> 
> Hope you are well too - and the 2WW is flying past for you xxClick to expand...

yes they have the flu and my husband as well, Im just so thankful that i have been spared or i dont know what i'd do! No the tww is dragging and its only my first one! lol!


----------



## katiekittykat

3boys said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> sorry to hear that hun, i am absolutely exausted i have up all night for the past 2 nights with 4 very sick kids, its horrible to see them like that especially the baby who hasnt a clue whats going on! hope you are well.
> 
> Oh no :nope: Have they got flu? I really hope they get well soon - poor little things :hugs:
> 
> Hope you are well too - and the 2WW is flying past for you xxClick to expand...
> 
> yes they have the flu and my husband as well, Im just so thankful that i have been spared or i dont know what i'd do! No the tww is dragging and its only my first one! lol!Click to expand...

I really hope you don't get it too - I get a flu jab because I have asthma and dicky kidneys so I've been OK over the winter, but the bug is really taking hold over here. FX they get well soon xx


----------



## 3boys

thanks hun, the hardest part is looking at the baby, shes so poorly and doesnt understand.


----------



## katiekittykat

3boys said:


> thanks hun, the hardest part is looking at the baby, shes so poorly and doesnt understand.

My best friend's little boy had flu over Christmas and he was exactly the same - he's a little bit younger than Ava (just over 5 months now).:hugs:


----------



## 3boys

rotten isnt it?


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi katie how are u hun? Well I can see you havnt ovulated yet :( :hugs: poor u! What have u been doing since I last spoke to u? Xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

jacks mummy said:


> Hi katie how are u hun? Well I can see you havnt ovulated yet :( :hugs: poor u! What have u been doing since I last spoke to u? Xxx

Not much!! Back to work, and it's really busy so it's taken my mind of TTC a bit. Still waiting to ov....

I just did another OPK - a BnB lady sent me some for free :kiss: - they're a different brand so I thought I might as well give it a try! Even though it's only 3 hours since I did the last one...just waiting for the result now...I'm getting a serious POAS addiction :dohh:


----------



## 3boys

well what is it?


----------



## katiekittykat

Negative :haha: It's about the same as the one I did earlier!


----------



## Lisa40

Ahhhh katie I'm so sorry, ff hasn't picked my ov date either even though I think I got a pos opk on sat. I just think that temp rise on sunday morning after I'd had a few wines have thrown everything! Boooooo

maybe I'm just waiting for you instead now haha

xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Lisa40 said:


> Ahhhh katie I'm so sorry, ff hasn't picked my ov date either even though I think I got a pos opk on sat. I just think that temp rise on sunday morning after I'd had a few wines have thrown everything! Boooooo
> 
> maybe I'm just waiting for you instead now haha
> 
> xxx

You'll be in for a long wait :rofl: I'm just off to go and POAS....or POAAS (pee on another stick) :haha:

I just told OH I was off to do it, and he said 'just because they're there, you don't have to pee on all of them!!' But I do :haha::haha:


----------



## Lisa40

hahaha I'm the same, last cycle I used 8 sticks, this cycle 16... god help me if I'm still trying in 6 months I'll be up to 256 sticks in a month, thats about 10 a day if you discount the AF days :rofl:

It'll be like chain peeing & when would I be able to drink... it better happen before then or I'll dehydrate!! :shock:

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Lisa40 said:


> hahaha I'm the same, last cycle I used 8 sticks, this cycle 16... god help me if I'm still trying in 6 months I'll be up to 256 sticks in a month, thats about 10 a day if you discount the AF days :rofl:
> 
> It'll be like chain peeing & when would I be able to drink... it better happen before then or I'll dehydrate!! :shock:
> 
> xx

You're laughing, but that's what my life is actually like....:rofl:


----------



## Lisa40

Lol how did your last 'hit' go??

Xx


----------



## katiekittykat

It's looking pretty good actually....I'll take a picture and post it. Hang on!


----------



## Lisa40

Oooooohhhhh I'm hanging on Xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I got a new phone today, and I've taken a picture on it, and I'm waiting for it to send to the laptop....it's taking ages!! There must be an easier way - I'll ask OH.

The football is on...so I've a feeling I know what the response will be :dohh:


----------



## Lisa40

Nooooooooo, tell him it's a matter of life or death!! I must see that stick you peed on :haha:

I'll keep a look out for it and hope that your OH team wins to give you a chance of :sex: this eve :dance:

xxx


----------



## quail

Hope its positive.xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

It's more complicated than I thought - some software needs to be installed :coffee: Just waiting for that and then I can upload it.

In the meantime, I've got a photo of the two I did earlier today - just for the purposes of comparison :haha: The light green one is 11am, and the dark green one is 2pm.


----------



## Lisa40

Ok katie, good luck with the software, I'm such a technotard -I can only just about work my digital thermometer :blush:

well the dark green one looks darker to me, I can't wait to see the next one :yipee:

xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Here it is



It looked a lot darker in real life!!


----------



## Lisa40

Ooohhhh but the amount it's changed from 2pm is loads, so something must be going on in there! You might just have a really short surge, If your temp goes up tomorrow or Thursday it's looking good. What do you think your chances of :sex: tonight are??

Xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Pretty good I think :winkwink: I showed him the test strip and told him he was on duty tonight :haha: He promised me 3 nights in a row when I got a positive test....I know it isn't positive, but he doesn't need to know that! He thinks as long as he can see 2 lines we're good to go :haha:


----------



## Bunnylicious

That looks 50% dark! Looking good!

There's no feature which you can email the picture to yourself?


----------



## katiekittykat

Bunnylicious said:


> That looks 50% dark! Looking good!
> 
> There's no feature which you can email the picture to yourself?

On the phone? Yeah - I did it with the first picture, but for some reason it's not working with this one.

Are we calling 50% dark a positive, or do we have to wait for 75%? I know it's not recommended but I'm going to do one with FMU tomorrow. God knows I've got plenty!


----------



## Lisa40

Hehe I dunno about the 50-75% stuff but I think any change darker has to be a good sign and the timescale that it has happened in must mean something is going on

oh I really really hope this is it for you :thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

This must be it...this cycle has been 6 weeks long already! I NEED something to happen! I want to put my ticker back on my signature! I want to symptom spot! Come on egg!!! :haha:


----------



## jacks mummy

Ooh katie its looking good!!! I really hope this is it for u!!!! Good news about oh aswell 3 nites in a row will give u a great chance!! Good luck! Xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

jacks mummy said:


> Ooh katie its looking good!!! I really hope this is it for u!!!! Good news about oh aswell 3 nites in a row will give u a great chance!! Good luck! Xxx

I'll believe it when it happens Stacey :rofl: Surely the incentive of having 6 weeks (at least) off is enough for him!!


----------



## Lisa40

Well I'm off to bed ladies, katie I hope all goes well tonight for you, I'll be back in the morning to check out your temps :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Sideways 8

Good luck Katie!! I'd say that last picture looks very promising! Get thee to BD!! lol Can't wait to see what your cycle is doing!


----------



## 3boys

hope this is it! x x


----------



## katiekittykat

Little temp dip this morning - did an OPK with FMU and it's about 60% as dark as the control line....:happydance:

We didn't :sex: last night because I fell fast asleep at 10pm :blush: but I got him this morning so I think we'll be OK! I'll keep POAAS until FF confirms ov....please could everyone say a little prayer for my temp rise in the next couple of days? :winkwink:


----------



## MummyCat

PRAYING for a temp rise!! Glad you got him honey :) *fingers crossed* xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm praying for that temp rise for you hun! x


----------



## Lisa40

Oooohhhhhh now that ff has confirmed my ov I will keep absolutely everything crossed for you :yipee: :yipee:

xxx


----------



## 3boys

praying for you! x x


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks everyone :hugs:

Did another OPK at 11am and the line had gone back to being really faint...so maybe my surge is over and I'm just waiting to ov.... Please God let this one not be a false alarm again!!


----------



## DaisyDust

Good luck Katie...I think 60% is good enough in my books. Esp with that temp dip.
Fingers & toes firmly crossed x


----------



## katiekittykat

I really hope so Daisy. :hugs: I had one as dark on cd27, but not 3 in a row!


----------



## Sideways 8

Once again, good luck darlin!!! I have a good feeling about this one!

update on me = nothing. This is the boring part of my cycle - waiting for ovulation *sigh* but my temps are not doing anything exciting. Doctor appt on Wednesday!


----------



## Lisa40

I'm nervously awaiting this mornings temp! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Well....my temp has gone up this morning. But only by 0.06 of a degree, so let's not get too excited :haha:

CM seems to have dried up, but it changes throughout the day, so I'm not paying much attention to that. 

Forgot to say that a bra I've had for a while felt really tight on Tuesday, and then when I came to take it off, the strap randomly broke! It wasn't a dead expensive bra, but it wasn't a dead cheap one either, so I'm telling myself it's because my boobs were a bit bigger that day for some reason....:haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope that eggy does what it's meant to! Hoping for another temp rise tomorrow for you!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: katie! Hope your temp spikes tomorrow for ya! I started temping like you! I'm one cycle away from preseed too :) just thought i'd check in with you on here - I am having a cycle to rival yours this time around! I'm not as regular as I thought!


----------



## firstbaby25

FX'd you already caught your egg and it's a slow riser this cycle!


----------



## britt24

Hi 
Hope this is it for you!! and if this is ovulation looks like you would have caught it too yippeee xx


----------



## Sideways 8

FX'd for Katie's egg!!!!


Katie - I got a positive OPK today!!! First was positive on my internet cheapie, then confirmed with one of my leftover Clearblue Digitals!!!


----------



## katiekittykat

I've just come home for lunch to POAAS...and I've got loads and loads and loads of creamy CM....please let this be it!

Jaynie - so chuffed you got on board with the temping - hope it works out for you. xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Just to confuse things even further - I got a very positive OPK this afternoon!!


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> Just to confuse things even further - I got a very positive OPK this afternoon!!

thats great news!! :happydance: make sure you get some :sex: in tonight to make sure its covered!! so happy thats it happened xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I've told OH...he promised me 3 days in a row the other day anyway, so he'll be looking at the business end of a hissy fit if he doesn't oblige :hissy:


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> I've told OH...he promised me 3 days in a row the other day anyway, so he'll be looking at the business end of a hissy fit if he doesn't oblige :hissy:

A promise is a promise!! i will be looking forward to seeing you temp tomorrow! x


----------



## katiekittykat

I'll keep you informed Laura x


----------



## Lisa40

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

I'm sooooooo chuffed, COME ON EGGY, YOU CAN DO IT!!!

Xxxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Love it - Katie's Egg Cheerleading Squad :haha:


----------



## Lisa40

:yipee: give me an E :yipee: give me a G :yipee: give me a G :yipee: give me a Y what have we got.....

EGGY

goooooooooo EGGY

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

:rofl:

xxx


----------



## DaisyDust

You pair are nutcases :friends:

It's like a comic strip this thread....I now have to go back & catch up on the updates :rofl:


----------



## katiekittykat

DaisyDust said:


> You pair are nutcases :friends:
> 
> It's like a comic strip this thread....I now have to go back & catch up on the updates :rofl:

TTC is driving me slowly insane :wacko: Maybe not so slowly....:rofl:

The worst possible thing that could happen has happened, and it's going to provide me with an extra challenge to get OH to DTD.....we came home from work and the dogs have literally destroyed the fridge freezer! As in, pulled all the seals off and the shelves out.....OH is foaming :gun:


----------



## Lisa40

Oh nooooooo :shock: 

Good luck with that one Katie... Does the freezer still work or do you have to cook/ throw away all your food??

X


----------



## katiekittykat

I think the latter.....we managed to get the seal back on the freezer, but they've eaten some of it, so it's just gonna constantly freeze up. OH is gonna move it into the kitchen tomorrow - it's been in the utility room with the dogs because it's so big.....it would have to happen in January :dohh: We're skint!

Anyway.....I took a photo of my 12.30pm OPK. I just took it now, so both lines are faded, but I think you can get the gist...


----------



## Bunnylicious

Looks really good, maybe 1-2 more day?

C'mon Katie's egg, I come to this forum at 11 PM everyday waiting for a happy ending!!


----------



## katiekittykat

Bunnylicious said:


> Looks really good, maybe 1-2 more day?
> 
> C'mon Katie's egg, I come to this forum at 11 PM everyday waiting for a happy ending!!

Well, I've finally got a positive OPK and that's happy enough for me just now!! :haha: I really appreciate you all coming on here to cheer me on :hugs:

Just to know my body is finally working is a huge relief. Now I can actually concentrate on trying to get pregnant!


----------



## DaisyDust

:happydance::happydance:WHOO HOO:happydance::happydance:
Good for you Katie​


----------



## katiekittykat

I still don't fully trust the OPKs though...I thought I had a positive on cd27 and here we are still. I won't believe it until I see those red lines on my chart!

Still gonna get plenty :sex: though...:haha:


----------



## Sideways 8

congrats on the positive OPK, Katie!! We both got positives on the same day!! How cool is that?! good luck, and sorry about the freezer. ugh, animals can be so frustrating sometimes!!!


----------



## katiekittykat

Sideways 8 said:


> congrats on the positive OPK, Katie!! We both got positives on the same day!! How cool is that?! good luck, and sorry about the freezer. ugh, animals can be so frustrating sometimes!!!

I knew we would eventually come into sync with each other Sideways :rofl:


----------



## katiekittykat

Well, the title says it all today!! In fact, I'm so confident today is O day that I'm not gonna POAS, and I'm not taking EPO or Agnus Castus. So there!

Another dining room :sex: last night lol I'll try and get another one today and once more on Sunday...wish me luck girls!

Having said all of that, if this isn't it...I'm going to give up on this cycle and just wait for AF and start again. I've gone back over the last 45 days, and I've been driven to the brink of madness!! I've peed on 70 OPKs!! I really hope this is it, but if not, I'm OK with that until my body starts to work again!


----------



## Rachael1981

Fingers crossed or you'll be eating a lot of OPK's!!


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> Fingers crossed or you'll be eating a lot of OPK's!!

:rofl: I know! I didn't think that through, did I? :dohh:


----------



## Rachael1981

Possibly not! I really hope you don't have to eat them!


----------



## SKP

Congrats!


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> Well, the title says it all today!! In fact, I'm so confident today is O day that I'm not gonna POAS, and I'm not taking EPO or Agnus Castus. So there!
> 
> Another dining room :sex: last night lol I'll try and get another one today and once more on Sunday...wish me luck girls!
> 
> Having said all of that, if this isn't it...I'm going to give up on this cycle and just wait for AF and start again. I've gone back over the last 45 days, and I've been driven to the brink of madness!! I've peed on 70 OPKs!! I really hope this is it, but if not, I'm OK with that until my body starts to work again!

woohooo !!! good luck :happydance: 

so happy for you!, in next couple of days i bet FF will put the line in!! i love seeing the red line lol x


----------



## katiekittykat

Now I'll be stressing for the next 3 days waiting for the red lines!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Awesome Katie! Have you done any more OPK's or are you done POAS for now? I did another one today, still very much positive. Temp hasn't changed much but hopefully I'll see that sucker shoot up tomorrow or Sunday!


----------



## katiekittykat

No - after 34 days of POAS, I've decided that enough is enough. If these ones were wrong, then so be it. I'll just keep taking the tablets and temping until AF comes and we can start again. x


----------



## julybabe84

Possibly today's dip is O. Fingers crossed next 4 days bring higher temps and you get the cross lines on your chart.


----------



## katiekittykat

julybabe84 said:


> Possibly today's dip is O. Fingers crossed next 4 days bring higher temps and you get the cross lines on your chart.

Thanks xx


----------



## MummyCat

Simply awesome!!!! lets hope for those red lines :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

Lets hope so! Last night of BDing for OH - I can't remember the last time we had :sex: 3 nights in a row!!

Was planning on another session on Sunday, but it's the North East derby that day, so it very much depends on how it goes as to whether it'll happen!


----------



## Rachael1981

katiekittykat said:


> Lets hope so! Last night of BDing for OH - I can't remember the last time we had :sex: 3 nights in a row!!
> 
> Was planning on another session on Sunday, but it's the North East derby that day, so it very much depends on how it goes as to whether it'll happen!

Who does he support? I'm being abandoned tomorrow night so my OH can go to that game!


----------



## katiekittykat

He works at the Stadium of Light....he's a Mackem and I'm a Mag :haha:

I take it your OH is a Sunderland fan too?


----------



## Rachael1981

Yep he is, he's a Mackem with a season ticket! Though he did miss last weekends home match to spend the weekend with me!


----------



## Bunnylicious

katiekittykat said:


> Another dining room :sex: last night lol I'll try and get another one today and once more on Sunday...wish me luck girls!
> 
> !

Wait, wait! You had sex in the dining room? Kinky. :blush:


----------



## katiekittykat

Bunnylicious said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> Another dining room :sex: last night lol I'll try and get another one today and once more on Sunday...wish me luck girls!
> 
> !
> 
> Wait, wait! You had sex in the dining room? Kinky. :blush:Click to expand...

Not for the first time this cycle either :winkwink: His laptop and PS3 are in there - it's the best place to catch him unawares :dohh:


----------



## katiekittykat

It's not quite the temp shift I was after....I mean, I don't really feel confident enough to say I'm 1DPO. But looking at my chart for last cycle, I had a dip, then the day after a little rise, and then it went up after that. So maybe that's what's happening :shrug: I wish I had a fast forward button to tomorrow's temp :haha:

Can I just say as well....fair play to OH. He's got a lot of stick on this thread, and indeed on others. But true to his word, I got a positive OPK and he's come up with the good 3 days in a row. Even if I don't get my BFP this cycle, I can't fault him. :cloud9:


----------



## Lisa40

:yipee: for the OH 

I just had a look at your temps last month & hopefully your big rise will be tomorrow. Maybe you just ov later in the day so the progesterone needs more time to build up making you a 'slow riser' lol

and 1 sure fire way to get a temp rise tomorrow morning is to get absolutely hammered tonight :rofl: ok so your chart won't be too accurate :blush: but desperate times and all that :haha: (I'm just kidding by the way in case anyone doesn't get my silly humour)

good luck katie, if this is your ov you have a good chance this cycle!

:dust: to you

xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Lisa40 said:


> :yipee: for the OH
> 
> I just had a look at your temps last month & hopefully your big rise will be tomorrow. Maybe you just ov later in the day so the progesterone needs more time to build up making you a 'slow riser' lol
> 
> and 1 sure fire way to get a temp rise tomorrow morning is to get absolutely hammered tonight :rofl: ok so your chart won't be too accurate :blush: but desperate times and all that :haha: (I'm just kidding by the way in case anyone doesn't get my silly humour)
> 
> good luck katie, if this is your ov you have a good chance this cycle!
> 
> :dust: to you
> 
> xxx

:rofl: I'll be sleeping with all my clothes on and a hot water bottle! Like that scene in Friends where Joey wears all of Chandler's clothes at the same time :haha: For my own sanity I need to see a temp rise tomorrow!!!


----------



## Lisa40

Hahaha, yeah and keep your head under the covers And get your OH to make you a cup of hot coffee (no milk) just before you take your temp :rofl:

you'll be heading to the hospital with a fever at this rate :haha:

xx


----------



## jacks mummy

Hey katie!! How r u? Well I'm so happy u got ur positive opk and that oh has been such a good boy!! Lol fingers crossed for the temp rise in the morning I'll be checking the second I wake up!! 
I REALLY hope this is it for u I think u have done great this month with all the pma I don't no if I could of done it. Let's hope and prey u don't have to go thru it again and get ur :bfp: good luck hun!!! Btw I'm 7dpo today I'll keep u updated xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

jacks mummy said:


> Hey katie!! How r u? Well I'm so happy u got ur positive opk and that oh has been such a good boy!! Lol fingers crossed for the temp rise in the morning I'll be checking the second I wake up!!
> I REALLY hope this is it for u I think u have done great this month with all the pma I don't no if I could of done it. Let's hope and prey u don't have to go thru it again and get ur :bfp: good luck hun!!! Btw I'm 7dpo today I'll keep u updated xxx

Thanks Stacey - are you getting any symptoms yet. FX and lots of :dust: for you xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Fingers crossed this is it for you. Glad your oh is being good :winkwink:


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks Rachael1981...I'm on eggshells waiting for this temp rise though. If it doesn't happen I'm writing this cycle off - and we've done so well with the BDing as well :dohh:


----------



## Rachael1981

Really hope that it rises tomorrow, I'll be checking first thing for an update xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I'll be here first thing!! Have to take OH to work for the derby!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh Katie good luck! Mine went up by less than .1 one day and then spiked to .4 more and I stil o'd on the day before the really unspectacular temp shift... So FX'd it's the same for you doll :thumbup: I gave up on my cycle, but it didn't turn out so bad for me in terms of the BD'ing, so you are a true hero to keep going like that! :dust: for you!


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks Jaynie...you've given me hope :hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi Katie. I like Lisa's explanation that your temp is just a slow riser. Mine dipped a bit today so I'm pretty sure that was my ovulation. DH and I didn't :sex: last night though so he's getting pounced on as soon as he gets home from work lol. That's 10 hours from now though. We did :sex: Thursday and Wednesday so if tonight would be considered too late then hopefully those other two nights were enough!


----------



## katiekittykat

Wednesday, Thursday and tonight should be fine. We DTD Wednesday, Thursday and last night, and I'm gonna push my luck and try for once more tomorrow night as well:winkwink:

Well, I am in the process of trying to buy a new fridge freezer...I've just had a bath, come out and the dogs have chewed through the lead :growlmad: All our food is currently defrosting.... I don't know what's wrong with them at the minute - they've never been destructive like this :shrug:


----------



## Rachael1981

What kind of dogs do you have?


----------



## katiekittykat

We have three pointers and a springer spaniel. The usual suspect for any sort of naughtyness is the springer, but this time I really think it's the pointers :nope:

Just got a fridge freezer on tick. It's coming on Thursday. So we don't have a fridge or freezer until then. Brilliant. I really hope that I have already ovulated, because I'm sure the stress would hold it up even further!


----------



## Rachael1981

Animals can be worse than kids at times. I have a husky and she can be a pain at times.


----------



## katiekittykat

Well, normally the pointers are really good - we've done the utility room out for them so they don't come in the house. The springer is manic though! He has free run of the house, as we can't keep him in anywhere!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Lol. Holly has separation anxiety, no chance of keeping her in one room or she makes loads of noise. I have to put her in the garden when I have to leave her or she'd destroy the house.


----------



## DaisyDust

Ahh people out there who can feel my pain. 

I bet my dog beats all of your dogs put together & x100 x1000 - infact I actually think he is the world's worst behaved dog. :trouble:

MASSIVE separation anxiety. He ruined my last house & he's done a pretty good job on this one. I've had to resort to buying him one of those cages which i didnt want to do, but had no choice. You know those metal ones with 2 locks?!

He got out!!!! He bashed the door until it flicked a lock & bent the door just enough to squeeze out the tiny gap. Ripped his paws apart, not to mention his face. Nightmare! 

And guess what?! He's only a Jack Russell. I mean....pleeeeease:huh:

If you have any....I mean any solutions.....i'll try them.


----------



## Rachael1981

My only solution for Holly is to get her a companion. Didn't go down too well with my OH though :wacko:

Other suggestions would be toys or things to keep him occupied. Have you tried filling a Kong filled with peanut butter that you've put in the freezer to freeze? That works with some dogs as they have their minds taken off the fact they're alone and therefore reduces destruction. Also a good long walk before you leave may help as he should be tired out.


----------



## katiekittykat

Totally deflated this morning - temp has gone right down :nope:

However, if I change my settings on FF to OPK/Monitor it switches ov to cd44, which would make me 3DPO today.

What does everyone think? Should I switch it? Or just sit it out?

With a temp dip like that, today _could_ be O day, and I've got AF like cramps this morning...and I had planned to DTD today anyway...
:shrug:


----------



## Rachael1981

Sounds like today could be O day then. I'd personally leave it for now and see what happens with your temp tomorrow morning, but the choice is yours.

I take it you're gunna be hoping Sunderland wins today so you can get the OH to bd?! lol


----------



## katiekittykat

You're right Rachael. I'll leave it for today and see what happens tomorrow.

And right again....I'm secretly hoping Sunderland win :winkwink: Officially I'll be over the moon if Newcastle win again, but there is a far smaller chance of getting any :sex: if they do!



PS Very sharp shooting pain on my left side just now...


----------



## Rachael1981

Ooooo sounds like what I get when I have Ov pains! Fingers crossed!

I'm hoping Sunderland win too! :winkwink:


----------



## MummyCat

Oooh.. I get pains for OV.. they're worse than my period pains!! so this could be OV... I'll keep fingers crossed for the right result in the footy... for an increase in temp and for you to be in the 2WW asap!!

:hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks MummyCat and Rachael xxxxx 

Rachael - have replied to your post about the Metro Centre. Really hope you can come - I was beginning to think I'd be the only there without a baby!


----------



## Rachael1981

I've replied! I will do my best! Hopefully we'll both be starting our baby shopping then! :D xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> I've replied! I will do my best! Hopefully we'll both be starting our baby shopping then! :D xxx

Hopefully I'll have ovulated by then! :rofl:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm hoping this is finally it for you! I should ovulate this week sometime fingers crossed!


----------



## katiekittykat

FX for both of us Rachael - we can be 2WW buddies! :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

That would be good! :hugs:

I know I'm going to spend the entire 2WW symptom spotting :dohh:


----------



## katiekittykat

Me too...I've been torturing myself for the last 47 days so what's a few more :rofl:


----------



## Rachael1981

I think if I was in your position I would have lost the plot by now! :wacko:


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> I think if I was in your position I would have lost the plot by now! :wacko:

I'm getting there! I'm at the point where if this isn't it, and my temp hasn't gone up tomorrow I'm just going to have to let it go this cycle and wait for AF. I'll still temp so I can see what's going on, but I can't put me and OH under this sort of pressure all over again. I'll just keep taking the Agnus Castus and hoping something starts working soon. The OPKs are definitely going back in the cupboard until cycle #3!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Lisa40

Katie, I'm so sorry, I wish you were see through so you could see what's going on in there!!

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Can't say I blame you! It's not fair on you both. Really hope this is it for you so you can just get on with the 2WW and have something different to torture yourself over :wacko:


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks Rachael :hugs: It's just so wearing!

Anyway - enough about me and my woes! Will you see your OH tonight or will he be celebrating/commiserating? I had to laugh in the car this morning when I was dropping OH off - I said something about Newcastle wiping the floor with Sunderland again, and he said 'You secretly hope Sunderland win so I'll be in the mood tonight.' I was like 'Have you been reading my journal on BnB? :shock: :rofl:

He promised he hadn't...he just knows me very very well. :blush:


----------



## Rachael1981

No, I won't be seeing him tonight. Would have gone to his with him last night, but he was meeting his mate in the pub at 8am(!) and will no doubt be celebrating/commiserating later, so I stayed here, plus he's at work at 7.30am tomorrow! I'm going to his on Thursday though (predicted Ov is Friday!)

I had to laugh when I read what he said! My OH doesn't know I talk about things on here, I think he'd be mortified if he knew I discussed our sex schedule with anyone! It's good that your OH knows you so well though :winkwink:

I think I might take Holly out for a nice long walk later. I'm amazed my temp wasn't high this morning, when I woke up she'd climbed into bed with me and I was hot! :haha:


----------



## Nickij

Katie, it must be driving u mad having such long cycyles! have you always had them this long?

Have you been to the doctors about it? I know they they usually don't do anything to help unless you have been trying for over a year, but maybe they would give you some thing of help regulate your cycle if they are so long and unpredictable?


----------



## katiekittykat

I plan to go to the doctors if I get to cd78 (please God no!! :dohh:) as that will be twice as long as my longest cycle. I'm 99.9% sure that if I went now they would just say it was a symptom of coming off the pill.

I'm not so much upset that I'm not pregnant, just that my body doesn't work well enough to allow me to even try to get pregnant :cry:


----------



## 3boys

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks 3boys :hugs:

I'm OK really. Que sera sera!!:thumbup:


----------



## Sideways 8

Based on your OPK and everything I betcha that's an O dip! :)


----------



## katiekittykat

Sideways 8 said:


> Based on your OPK and everything I betcha that's an O dip! :)

I want to share your enthusiasm...but I thought Friday was an O dip :dohh:

BD is not looking good for tonight....Newcastle have just scored to make it 1-0 :coffee:


----------



## Rachael1981

katiekittykat said:


> I want to share your enthusiasm...but I thought Friday was an O dip :dohh:
> 
> BD is not looking good for tonight....Newcastle have just scored to make it 1-0 :coffee:

Hopefully it will be an O dip this time.

Can't believe Newcastle have scored :dohh: I know my OH won't be happy if Newcastle win again :coffee:


----------



## Sideways 8

I know this is frustrating Katie, trust me, I've been there and you know that! Ugh. I am so sorry hon :flower:
I'm not sure what's going on with my temps too... it went from 96.76 yesterday to 97.27 today. I wonder if 0.5 degrees is enough to call it ovulation or not. I was totally expecting something closer to 98 for ovulation. This can be frustrating!

Here's hoping things turn around and you can get another BD session in tonight. If anything for just peace of mind!


----------



## katiekittykat

I know - if anyone knows what I'm going through it's you :flower:

Tonight is the last orchestrated BD though - I'm sticking to the plan lol

I think 0.5 is enough of a jump to confirm ov :happydance: FX I'm right behind you xx


----------



## Sideways 8

"orchestrated" :rofl: that made me LOL

I am just going to call today 1DPO unless something else indicates otherwise. I have my doctor's appointment on Wednesday, which would be 4DPO so... I wonder if that's too early for them to detect pregnancy via bloods?? Well regardless, they're checking my progesterone levels which would tell them if they're even high enough to support a fertilized egg. So I guess that, in and of itself, could be my answer. Wish me luck! I'm so nervous.


----------



## katiekittykat

I wish you all the luck in the world :dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

1-1 :dohh:


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> 1-1 :dohh:

I suppose it gives me a 50/50 chance :rofl:


----------



## Rachael1981

katiekittykat said:


> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> 1-1 :dohh:
> 
> I suppose it gives me a 50/50 chance :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

katiekittykat said:


> Thanks Jaynie...you've given me hope :hugs:

Katie - check out my chart - it pinned my O like yesterday and then today BAM moved it BACK! I am 6 days in to the 2WW... This is what happens with really rather unspectacular temp shifts :hugs: - just catching up now! Hope I see some good news :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

katiekittykat said:


> I plan to go to the doctors if I get to cd78 (please God no!! :dohh:) as that will be twice as long as my longest cycle. I'm 99.9% sure that if I went now they would just say it was a symptom of coming off the pill.
> 
> I'm not so much upset that I'm not pregnant, just that my body doesn't work well enough to allow me to even try to get pregnant :cry:

They probably would and as I was reading through I remembered that back in the day when we did our 2WW together I remembered that you were just off BCP... When did you come off exactly? It can take some people a long time to get over the hormonal withdrawel of BCP - they don't tell you that though when they give it to you, do they? :growlmad:


----------



## firstbaby25

Katie! You chart looks :dohh: I am so sorry that this is happening to you doll! Is the newcastle match finished? ;)


----------



## katiekittykat

Looks like your cycle isn't as bad as we thought Jaynie :thumbup: I wish FF would hurry up and give me some good news too!

Newcastle match is over and OH is home - not in a good mood :growlmad: Apparently it's not just the final score that matters, but the fact that Sunderland played badly has upset him :dohh: I don't think I'll ever understand how men feel about football as long as I live..... Wasn't it the Liverpool derby as well today Jaynie? Are you Red or Blue?

I came off the pill in September and this is my 3rd natural cycle. I still can't believe they let you stay on it for years and years and never tell you what the effects might be :(


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm a red Katie, but we are now on a parr with everton with playing status in that I imagine if any team is disappointed it will be Everton for not taking advantage of our sh*t status! 

I dunno Katie, I think it's really out of order that things like BCP, depo provera and other hormonal BC methods are 'advocated' more than kids, young girls in particular being taught the truth about their cycles... You know what I mean until about last year, when I was 24 I didin't know that you couldn't get pregnant every day of the month! Ha! It's ridiculous if they told people what it could do to their fertility take up rates woudl be poor, I think! 

I'd go for every other day until FF pinpoints your O day, I was a member of a forum that was for iphones that really really advocated every other day (qulaity vs quantity) so it's less pressure for ya and the OH and you are covering your basis. Are you using conceive plus - that should keep the little :spermy: alive!!


----------



## firstbaby25

PS - it's not as bad as I thought but like you had given up (i'm used to knowing that i've O'd on CD15 and so this cycle has tried my patience) so only DTD every other day 'to cover the minimum basis' FF still rated my chances as 'good' FX'd yours sorts itself out soon...

I'd try to give it 4 cycles before you went the docs although I think knowing answers and getting helo is good, that's only if you need it! You know what I mean.. You could go and get some drug that regulates your cycle only a month before your body woulda got round to it anyway :shrug: such a minefield!


----------



## katiekittykat

Jaynie, I'm 33 and I didn't know there were only a few days a month that you can get pregnant until I started TTC :dohh: I was never told any of this school...I might not have been paying much attention in Biology, but I remember very vividly being told that if you had unprotected sex, you would get pregnant. Full stop.

We did consider BDing every other day this cycle, but I'm really pleased we didn't, because we just couldn't have kept it up (as it were :blush:). We're not as young as you and Adam you know :haha: When I got a positive OPK we DTD 3 nights in a row, had last night off, and I'm gonna push my luck and try tonight...we're both exhausted though!!


----------



## Rachael1981

We seem to be going for quantity over quality, I won't tell you how many times we DTD Friday night and yesterday :wacko:

I also didn't realise how much on an effect birth control can have on your body until I joined BnB :wacko:


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> We seem to be going for quantity over quality, I won't tell you how many times we DTD Friday night and yesterday :wacko:
> 
> I also didn't realise how much on an effect birth control can have on your body until I joined BnB :wacko:

That'll all change when you live together Rachael :rofl:


----------



## Rachael1981

katiekittykat said:


> That'll all change when you live together Rachael :rofl:

It's probably a good job we're TTC now then :rofl:


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> It's probably a good job we're TTC now then :rofl:

Absolutely - make the most of it :haha: Have you spoken to your OH about the match? Or has he just gone straight out?


----------



## Rachael1981

He went home after it, and although he was in the pub from 8am he was drinking diet cokes! He also said they played crap and was annoyed with them too.

And I will be making the most of it :winkwink: Will be in Sunderland Thursday, then coming back here after he's finished work and I've spent the day twiddling me thumbs waiting for him :haha:


----------



## katiekittykat

I'll also be twiddling my thumbs this Thursday...waiting in for our new fridge freezer :growlmad:

One day when you're over in Sunderland, you'll have to get the bus through to Shields and we'll go for a coffee. Well, not coffee, cos we're TTC :dohh: Green tea then...:haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

katiekittykat said:


> I'll also be twiddling my thumbs this Thursday...waiting in for our new fridge freezer :growlmad:
> 
> One day when you're over in Sunderland, you'll have to get the bus through to Shields and we'll go for a coffee. Well, not coffee, cos we're TTC :dohh: Green tea then...:haha:

I'll be thinking of you when I'm on my 1 hour 40 minute bus journey with the dog!

We will have to meet up for a green tea, or something caffiene free, but I will have to bring the dog as I can't leave her at his in case she destroys the place!


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> I'll also be twiddling my thumbs this Thursday...waiting in for our new fridge freezer :growlmad:
> 
> One day when you're over in Sunderland, you'll have to get the bus through to Shields and we'll go for a coffee. Well, not coffee, cos we're TTC :dohh: Green tea then...:haha:
> 
> I'll be thinking of you when I'm on my 1 hour 40 minute bus journey with the dog!
> 
> We will have to meet up for a green tea, or something caffiene free, but I will have to bring the dog as I can't leave her at his in case she destroys the place!Click to expand...

Leave her at my house - there's nothing left to destroy lol!


----------



## Rachael1981

She'll be fine if she has company, it's separation anxiety. I'm going to get another dog I think.


----------



## katiekittykat

Very good idea - especially with huskies. They're pack animals and need company. I would never just have 1 dog.

Might be a good idea to get a 'lower energy' dog though :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Yeh, having a dog that's 99% wolf as opposed to 98% like other domestic dogs can have it's downsides, even if they are gorgeous dogs :haha:

I'm thinking either an older husky that's already calmed down, or lower energy breed. Don't know what breed to go for though :wacko:


----------



## katiekittykat

Pointer. But then, I am biased.....

They're much lower energy than some of the other gundog breeds, very even tempered and fantastic pets. I wouldn't have anything else (the naughty spaniel is OH's dog).

https://www.hawkfieldpointers.com/in-new-homes.html

Dandy (Hawkfield Suited N Booted) is my oldest dog.


----------



## Rachael1981

He's gorgeous! I'll consider a pointer. I definitely need a calmer dog as I used to have two huskies, and they just bounced off each other and were constantly nuts. When I left the ex f***wit I had to leave Holly's sister behind :(


----------



## katiekittykat

Thank you. Here is the whole motley crew:


The one sitting up is Jack, then Dandy and Willow, and Benson the springer at the front. They're very calm and affectionate - eating fridges is definitely not normal behaviour :dohh:


----------



## Rachael1981

They're gorgeous!

This is Holly being a poser!
 



Attached Files:







Holly posing.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## katiekittykat

She's so pretty! I can see the naughty glint in her eye though :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

You will do, she's still a cheeky puppy! She'll be one at the end of the month, and very much still a puppy at heart!


----------



## katiekittykat

The spaniel is just 14 months and I think he'll stay a puppy for a long time yet. Mostly because OH treats him like a baby rather than a dog :dohh:


----------



## Rachael1981

Why do they do that? My ex was the same. Holly is actually really calm when I'm around, she has happily spent the whole day asleep by my feet recovering from the nice long walk I took her on earlier. She just gets hyper when there's another dog to play with or I take her out for a walk. No matter what I try with her she still pulls :dohh:


----------



## katiekittykat

Benson pulls too - he just gets too excited. He's got a harness, but that's not so much to stop him pulling as to stop him choking himself :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

They never learn do they?! :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: you two crack me up! 

I looove both photos of all your dogs! 

I think it's fine for younger couples to dtd more than once a day but not us... Not like we're dead old but he smokes so I think it's better for us to DTD every other day! He's out, been watching united who only drew... 

Me and Adam want a dog and say that we would have to treat it like a dog with a baby on the way both of us want to do that crate training and if it works get another dog, I think they are pack animals and need a proper pack like you Katie!


----------



## katiekittykat

Me and OH are dead old :rofl: Every other day for like a week would be fine...but my shortest cycle off the pill was 37 days!! No chance!!

All my dogs were crate trained as puppies Jaynie - I wouldn't be without it! The pointers are all show dogs so they had to get used to it from day 1. The spaniel was just a little bugger, so he had to have one too! We would have never got any peace!!


----------



## Rachael1981

I'd hardly call us young, I'm nearly 30 and he's nearly 36 :wacko:

Holly is crate trained, but I don't have a crate for her anymore, nor a place to put it in this house!!!


----------



## katiekittykat

My lot have progressed from a crate to a room :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Holly progressed to the garden when I go out, which she has duly husky landscaped for me :haha:


----------



## katiekittykat

We've got a paved yard - God alone knows what they would do to a garden! When the weather gets a bit better, I'll leave the back door open for them during the day and they'll probably spend most of it outside. It's too cold for them just now - they're right wimps :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

I want a paved yard again! No husky landscaping and far easier to clean up after her! Might have to make it a requirement whilst house hunting :haha:

Holly doesn't mind being outside, then again she has the coat for it! I'll have the door open in the summer for her again, did the same last year, though she spent most of the day asleep under the dining table where it was cool :rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: yeah the old dog we had we didn't crate train he was well behaved though a bit insecure cause he was a rescue dog! But we did this whistl thing and I think it's dead good - blow a whistle when you feed them/treat them, hide in the house and blow a whistle and give them food when they find you and it pretty much means that you can always let them off the lead... It zaps them out of them excitable states when they see another dog etc


----------



## katiekittykat

I have push mine outside if it's raining - Willow would rather wee in the house than set foot in the yard if it's wet lol

Just as an aside - I'm getting terrible AF like cramps while I'm sitting here. I think I'll have a minor breakdown if my temp doesn't go up tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## Rachael1981

I really hope they're O pains!

One of my cats is called Willow :D


----------



## katiekittykat

My best friend's mam has a cat called Willow too!


----------



## Rachael1981

Mine's a cheeky furball lol.

I could make your Willow a Husky fur coat to keep her warm in the cold if you want, Holly's bowing her coat, so i'm sitting here plucking the tufty bits that are coming loose :rofl:


----------



## katiekittykat

Temp shift has occurred!!! I'm 1DPO!!!

I've overridden FF and put the cross hairs in myself for now - it just makes me feel better seeing it there!

So...my test date is 4 February! Let the 3WW begin!


----------



## Lisa40

:yipee:

but I would say your test date would be nearer the 30th/31st jan. Get yourself back in the January testers :dance:

xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Yay finally! Congratulations!!!

I'm testing 3rd Feb assuming I O this week, though I don't want any +ve OPK's until at least Thursday! :rofl:


----------



## 3boys

woohoo!!!!!!


----------



## MummyCat

:happydance:

FABULOUS :) 4th Feb is my 30th Birthday.... hope the day brings you some good luck :) xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I guess I could technically still be in the January Testers...assuming vit B6 hasn't worked out for me this cycle AF is due on 27th Jan. But I'm happy with 4th Feb - it'll make me 18DPO so if we've done it, I'll be good and pregnant!

We :sex: on Wed, Thurs, Fri and last night, so even if it's :bfn: I'll feel like we've given it a good shot.


----------



## katiekittykat

I've even done myself another little ticker to celebrate!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Fingers crossed all that agonising results in a :bfp: for you! xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Awwww, :hugs:

good luck and lots of :dust: to you

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks everyone :hug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Sooo excited when I see the thread was 'cd48 praise the lord' just off to perve at your chart :thumbup: I want to thank you for getting me in to charting! Do you find you are less anxious to test because you are taking your temp?


----------



## katiekittykat

firstbaby25 said:


> Sooo excited when I see the thread was 'cd48 praise the lord' just off to perve at your chart :thumbup: I want to thank you for getting me in to charting! Do you find you are less anxious to test because you are taking your temp?

Definitely...it makes you feel like you're doing _something_ and not just hanging around. I couldn't do without it now!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I think you will get the crosshairs from FF if you were to type in another similar temp tomorrow it only took 2 temps for me for them to pinpoint O but my temp went down yesterday kind of went back up again today BUT not what I wanted! :growlmad:

:dust: for you Katie and your efforts this cycle... You deserve a medal! Defo! How have FF rated your chances? Do you have VIP?


----------



## firstbaby25

katiekittykat said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Sooo excited when I see the thread was 'cd48 praise the lord' just off to perve at your chart :thumbup: I want to thank you for getting me in to charting! Do you find you are less anxious to test because you are taking your temp?
> 
> Definitely...it makes you feel like you're doing _something_ and not just hanging around. I couldn't do without it now!!Click to expand...

I hear ya sister! I think that too :) glad i'm not the only thermometer geek on the thread! I have successfully wiled away ONE WEEK of the TWO WEEK wait... I haven't itched to test once!


----------



## katiekittykat

Could be an early implantation dip Jaynie...but it's still above the coverline so I wouldn't worry about it if I'm honest :happydance:

Yep - I've got VIP membership on FF and they rate my chances as good! BD'd all the right times so I'm in with a shout at least! Did you get VIP membership as well?


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes I couldn't resist - it just does everything for you doesn't it? I still don't get it all properly but I am kinda hoping to be a charting whizz by the time I get that elusive :bfp: you gonna let FF pin your O this cycle or are you just gonna keep your lones there? I think that's ace! I still wouldn't know how to do that... I don't get how it shows you that your :af: is on the way though that's the only problem, this is my first full cycle temping and the highest temps that I have recorded have all been when I have had my :af:


----------



## katiekittykat

Once my temps have been up for 3 days, I'll let FF take over. Psychologically I just needed the lines today :winkwink:

I don't get all of it either, but I think I'm getting there! I just fiddle with it a lot :haha: My temp didn't drop until the 2nd day of AF either last cycle, so that method didn't really work for me....but it did help me find out my LP was only 10 days so I can try and fix it. Now I'm just waiting to see if the vit B6 is doing any good!!


----------



## firstbaby25

I read somewhere that if you take b6 you need to balance with b12! Such a confusing confusing state of mind I was taking a b vit complex you see and then I read on here tha b6 needs to be balanced out with b12! :growlmad: I just can't figure anything out! I have the 90 days as a year is a lot to commit to if you expect to be preggers! Don't you think? I'll just keep buying 3 months worth! I really am hoping this month or next month is my month. I am having a break in March and April you see - can't afford a christmas baby!


----------



## katiekittykat

If it's a Christmas baby, people will buy everything for you as a pressie :winkwink:

I just got the 3 month membership too - I keep getting random VIP days added so I'm doing quite well! The lady who advised me on the vit B6 said that I should take a vit B complex alongside it, so that's what I've been doing! 

Really hope this is your month...if we've done it this month the baby will be due on October 9th. Eeek!


----------



## firstbaby25

Ha! I look at the due date calendar too :) I would be due on October the 3rd if i've done it this month... Oh Katie perhaps we will be bump buddies. Have you heard from Kelly? I'm off to go see her now as she started clomid didn't she?


----------



## katiekittykat

No - not heard from Kelly in ages!! I should pop by and see her too...

It would be so cool if we were bump buddies too!! Yay for October babies :dance:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm hoping for an October baby too lol


----------



## firstbaby25

I want one this month or next month as i don't think we will try in March! I just can't do it I have a friend with a December birthday and she hates it! I can't inflict that on another human being! We are resuming our baby quest in May (Feb DD) so I would much rather get preggo this cycle or next! I think November is a cool birthday a bit of a boost before christmas lol...


----------



## katiekittykat

I would love a Christmas baby!! I would love any baby...:haha: I see what you're saying about a December birthday, but I can't really afford to give away any more months at my age :blush:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'd love any baby too, we're not going to stop trying until we get that :bfp: so hopefully it's sooner rather than later :haha:


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> I'd love any baby too, we're not going to stop trying until we get that :bfp: so hopefully it's sooner rather than later :haha:

Ditto. Loving the PMA Rachael xx


----------



## Rachael1981

It's either PMA or I get stressed out, so I'm going with teh PMA :rofl:


----------



## katiekittykat

You're right - it's either one extreme or the other when you're TTC :rofl:


----------



## Rachael1981

It is indeed. No doubt the PMA will dwindle the longer it takes to get my :bfp: but right now I'm just thinking I will NOT get a +ve OPK before Thursday, I WILL Ov Monday next week at the latest, and when I test on the 3rd it WILL be a :bfp: :rofl:


----------



## katiekittykat

I like it :rofl: I'm cheering for your +opk on Thursday, but NOT before!


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks! OH just text me, he's taken Friday off! :happydance:

He doesn't even know I should ovulate this weekend, as far as he's concerned we're just seeing how things go :rofl:


----------



## katiekittykat

Oh I get it - you're like us! I'm TTC and he's NTNP!! :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Yep thats us! :rofl:

He's definitely NTNP, thinks it will happen when it happens, I'm TTC coz I want it NOW! :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

When I say having a break I mean that we are NTNP in the months of March and April so, in actual fact I won't be doing OPK's and that will be the only real difference! I'm actually hoping to invoke sod's law :rofl:


----------



## Rachael1981

Fingers crossed it works for you then :rofl:


----------



## katiekittykat

firstbaby25 said:


> When I say having a break I mean that we are NTNP in the months of March and April so, in actual fact I won't be doing OPK's and that will be the only real difference! I'm actually hoping to invoke sod's law :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## hope4bump

I had to pop round to see what I've missed. Lol Wow Katie. Seems as if this might just be your month! Did well on dtd front aswell..you must be so excited :)


----------



## katiekittykat

hope4bump said:


> I had to pop round to see what I've missed. Lol Wow Katie. Seems as if this might just be your month! Did well on dtd front aswell..you must be so excited :)

Hi :hi: nice to see you back!! I'm slightly more confident than I was last cycle...:haha:


----------



## 3boys

Hope this is it for you hun! x x


----------



## katiekittykat

3boys said:


> Hope this is it for you hun! x x

Thanks 3boys - it would be fab if we were in 1st tri together :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

thanks hun, but i dont know if i will be going over to first tri, the lines were lighter this morning so i dont know whats happening, Im broke this week as well so cant afford E26 for a digi until thursday, so i will just have to wait and see, I had a good cry this morning so feeling much better now! trying to keep a PMA.


----------



## katiekittykat

3boys said:


> thanks hun, but i dont know if i will be going over to first tri, the lines were lighter this morning so i dont know whats happening, Im broke this week as well so cant afford E26 for a digi until thursday, so i will just have to wait and see, I had a good cry this morning so feeling much better now! trying to keep a PMA.

:hugs: Maybe it's just the test that's dodgy...FX for Thursday xx


----------



## 3boys

no hun i did 2 more anf they are + but very faint also alot of cramps, but yeah hopefully thursday will prove me wrong


----------



## Sideways 8

I knew it would go up today Katie! Hurray!! I've got a good feeling about this for you hon!! :)


----------



## katiekittykat

My temp has dropped right back down again....I really thought it had happened :cry:

To be honest, I don't even want to talk about it any more. :(


----------



## Lisa40

I really am so sorry, wish there was something I could do. I'd honestly give you my own eggy at this point if I could katie! :sad2:

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

so sorry hun! x x


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh Katie - what a let down! Sorry dude. Like Lisa40 said - If i could give you mine at this point i really would :hugs: chin up, you'll get there and one day will be holding your very own :baby: having forgotten what all this was like. Even though it seems to be the most important thing in the world right now to us :flower:


----------



## hope4bump

:hugs:


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Hi Katie

sorry to hear about your temp drop:hugs:

I am only on cd29 but thought I had ovulated on Cd27 as had as close to positive opk as I ever get on cd26 and was hoping to see a temp increase, on cd 28 following a drop on cd27, however mine has also fallen:dohh: I even tried taking my temp again, it had gone up quite a bit so I tried to tell myself it was a fluke but the same thing happened this morning, and I just feel so down about it.

Just wanted to let you know that you are not alone in having this happen, but we will get through this and get our BFPs, though it's a struggle to be positive today it will get better. xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks girls :hug:

I've just been doing my follow ups for the valuations I did last week, and one woman has decided not to go on the market as she found out she was pregnant the day after I came round :dohh:


----------



## Clobo

Aw dont feel sad chick .... i know how you feel though, everyone around me seems to be pregnant or just had babies, its all anyone talks about, very frustrating!

Chin up and hope those temp drops are just abnormalities!!

:dust:


----------



## 3boys

katiekittykat said:


> Thanks girls :hug:
> 
> I've just been doing my follow ups for the valuations I did last week, and one woman has decided not to go on the market as she found out she was pregnant the day after I came round :dohh:

you must be spreading babydust everywhere you go.


----------



## firstbaby25

3boys said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls :hug:
> 
> I've just been doing my follow ups for the valuations I did last week, and one woman has decided not to go on the market as she found out she was pregnant the day after I came round :dohh:
> 
> you must be spreading babydust everywhere you go.Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: That's sods law for ya!!


----------



## britt24

Hi, im sorry Katie :hugs: i know how frustrating it is not knowing what is happening. Its seems it is happening to me again this cycle. It will come soon we will get there eventually and have proper cycles or catch the BFP and not have to think about it any more!! xx


----------



## katiekittykat

OK...I've had a good cry and I'm back. I just couldn't even stand to hear about people ovulating and symptom spotting, let alone get BFPs!!! Having said that a couple of people I love have got their BFPs today and I'm dead pleased for them :hugs: but I just needed some time to grieve for my broken reproductive system. :blush:

So...on to cd50 tomorrow. I'm calling this cycle a write-off, going back on the Agnus Castus, and wait for either AF or cd78 (the day I will march to the doctors and demand some treatment :haha:).

I'd gotten OH all excited about 4 Feb too....good job Darren Bent has gone to Aston Villa today and his disappointment has been redirected!


----------



## mhaynes79

Katie,
If it makes you feel any better, I am on CD 56. I got a positive positive ovulation test about 10 days ago and ever since then, I have gotten an "almost" positive every day!! I have no clue what is going on with this body of mine. I also have gotten negative pregnancy tests, so I am not preggo !!! I have a doctor's appt in a week, so hopefully I figure something out.


----------



## katiekittykat

mhaynes79 said:


> Katie,
> If it makes you feel any better, I am on CD 56. I got a positive positive ovulation test about 10 days ago and ever since then, I have gotten an "almost" positive every day!! I have no clue what is going on with this body of mine. I also have gotten negative pregnancy tests, so I am not preggo !!! I have a doctor's appt in a week, so hopefully I figure something out.

Sounds as if we're having the same trouble - our bodies are trying to release eggs but just not quite making it :hugs: Do you always have long cycles or is this just a random one? I just came off the pill in September, so the GP will probably just send me away :nope:


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks Rachael :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Anytime. And we still have the MetroCentre to look forward to :D


----------



## katiekittykat

I know....I'll have cheered up by then :thumbup: I just really wanted to be pregnant by the time I got there.....:nope:


----------



## Lisa40

Hey Katie, :hi:

:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::flower::awww::friends::drunk:

and just cos I really like this one


:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## Rachael1981

katiekittykat said:


> I know....I'll have cheered up by then :thumbup: I just really wanted to be pregnant by the time I got there.....:nope:

:hugs:

You'll probably need to cheer me up if AF shows up :wacko:


----------



## katiekittykat

:haha: Lisa

Rachael - we'll be able to cry into each other's green tea, while all the other mums have a great big coffee...:haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

:rofl: Might make it a bit salty!


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> :rofl: Might make it a bit salty!

Couldn't make it any worse :rofl:


----------



## Lisa40

:rofl:

where are you guys goin??... I wana come :brat:

hehehe

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Yay! Come with us Lisa!!

I've organised a little BnB trip to the Metro Centre on 8 Feb...there's only me & Rachael who are TTC though. Everyone else has babies - that they'll probably bring with them. My friend Antonia is coming and she not only has a 1 yo son, she's pregnant again :dohh:


----------



## Rachael1981

Lisa you should definitely come! If you need a place to stay I have a spare room. Hope you like animals though :rofl:

All these babies are going to make the broodiness even worse :wacko:


----------



## katiekittykat

That's why I'm so pleased you're coming Rachael - I need moral support :hugs:


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Glad to hear you are feeling better now.

Its so hard when you dont know what your body is doing :dohh: and you feel broken, but I really hope this is just a fluke for you and your cycle sorts itself out soon. xxx

:dust:


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks xxxemsxxx :hugs: As ever, everyone's support on this thread makes it a lot easier :kiss:


----------



## Lisa40

Awww I'd love to come but I'll be workin then.. booooo 

Ah well, you'll have to arrange a weekend get together & (as long as it's not my fertile time) :haha: I'll come & visit.

Hope you all have loads of fun

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Lisa40 said:


> Awww I'd love to come but I'll be workin then.. booooo
> 
> Ah well, you'll have to arrange a weekend get together & (as long as it's not my fertile time) :haha: I'll come & visit.
> 
> Hope you all have loads of fun
> 
> xx

We'll sort something out for a weekend soon. And only involve ladies who are TTC!!! Fab - I love a project!!


----------



## mhaynes79

katiekittykat said:


> mhaynes79 said:
> 
> 
> Katie,
> If it makes you feel any better, I am on CD 56. I got a positive positive ovulation test about 10 days ago and ever since then, I have gotten an "almost" positive every day!! I have no clue what is going on with this body of mine. I also have gotten negative pregnancy tests, so I am not preggo !!! I have a doctor's appt in a week, so hopefully I figure something out.
> 
> Sounds as if we're having the same trouble - our bodies are trying to release eggs but just not quite making it :hugs: Do you always have long cycles or is this just a random one? I just came off the pill in September, so the GP will probably just send me away :nope:Click to expand...

I have always had weird, irregular cycles. I know I "can" get pregnant as I have a 7 and 9 yr old. I was on BC, but only for like 2 months, then I got off of it in October, so I don't think its that. My doctor is really really sweet and I know she will help me out. "IF" I did ovulate when my VERY positive test said I did, then I would be like 9-10 dpo right now. I will keep testing until my doctors appt on the 25th. If I do pop up preggo, then GREAT, I have my first appt scheduled already. LOL


----------



## katiekittykat

Love the PMA mhaynes79 :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

katiekittykat said:


> That's why I'm so pleased you're coming Rachael - I need moral support :hugs:

You can have all the moral support you want :hugs:


----------



## Lisa40

katiekittykat said:


> Lisa40 said:
> 
> 
> Awww I'd love to come but I'll be workin then.. booooo
> 
> Ah well, you'll have to arrange a weekend get together & (as long as it's not my fertile time) :haha: I'll come & visit.
> 
> Hope you all have loads of fun
> 
> xx
> 
> We'll sort something out for a weekend soon. And only involve ladies who are TTC!!! Fab - I love a project!!Click to expand...

I'm half hoping I don't get lucky this weekend then or I won't be able to come :sad2:


----------



## Rachael1981

katiekittykat said:


> We'll sort something out for a weekend soon. And only involve ladies who are TTC!!! Fab - I love a project!!

I like this idea a lot! Can we make it when there's a Sunderland game on though so I wouldn't be seeing OH anyway as we only have weekends at the moment :rofl:


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> We'll sort something out for a weekend soon. And only involve ladies who are TTC!!! Fab - I love a project!!
> 
> I like this idea a lot! Can we make it when there's a Sunderland game on though so I wouldn't be seeing OH anyway as we only have weekends at the moment :rofl:Click to expand...

Works for me...OH will be at work!!

Lisa...I think you have got lucky, and you can definitely still come. You can be our muse :rofl:


----------



## Lisa40

hehe, that would be fab, but if not at least I'll have something to look foward to

:yipee: :yipee:

xxx


----------



## Hope13

Found you! Just read your thread....All the very best for the forthcoming month....lets hope we get there. xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Is that what this is? Temp went up this morning, to what I would say was above the coverline, but nothing to get excited about.

I've started taking Agnus Castus again. I'll stop taking it when, and if, FF confirms ov. It's not like I'll be pregnant anyway....:dohh:


----------



## Rachael1981

Unless yesterdays temp was a fluke?

FF seems to think I'm now 3 DPO, but my OPK's have all been -ve :dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

Katie I still think that it's possible you ovulated on Sunday... I just do - even though temps go up and down and one maybe below coverline FF pinned CD17 for me first and my temp went down after that and it still had it was randomly when I put in yesterdays that it moved to CD19... I :shrug: dunno for ya though! It's a toughie this body of yours!


----------



## 3boys

i still think you ovulated the other day, i hope im right! x x


----------



## katiekittykat

Lets see what tomorrow's temp brings (the mantra for this thread!). I'm going to go and see a doctor. I think no period for 7 weeks merits some of the NHS's time...


----------



## Clobo

Hi everyone

Aw Katie, I should deffo make a docs appoinment and demand to be taken seriously, it might be worth researching PCOS and seeing if you have any other symptoms and telling your doctor about it, mine was rubbish to start with and only when i mentioned my sister had it did they take me seriously. 

They can do some blood tests to check for things like thyroid problems, hormonal problems etc but then Fertility Specialist appointments can take quite a few weeks to come through, mine too 13 weeks! So might be worth asking if you can be put on the list for an appointment anyway as then it will have been 8 months and time to do something!

Hopefully you'll be preggo before then!!

Im just finding one problem after another, Clomid has made me ovulate and have shorter more regular cycles, but now i have to have a laparoscopy to check my tubes etc. Im praying im preggo this time so i wont have to have it!

Good luck xxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks Clo_mid - really hope you don't need the test :hugs:

I know that it's not PCOS, because I have polycystic kidneys and they've checked for cysts already. Unless it's something that you can just get.....:shrug: I've had polycystic kidneys all my life - it's hereditary.

If my temp stays the same tomorrow, or goes up a teeny bit, FF confirms ov happened on Sunday as suspected. :happydance: If it goes down...computer says no.


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> Thanks Clo_mid - really hope you don't need the test :hugs:
> 
> I know that it's not PCOS, because I have polycystic kidneys and they've checked for cysts already. Unless it's something that you can just get.....:shrug: I've had polycystic kidneys all my life - it's hereditary.
> 
> If my temp stays the same tomorrow, or goes up a teeny bit, FF confirms ov happened on Sunday as suspected. :happydance: If it goes down...computer says no.

Hi Katie 
Fingers crossed it is sunday for you. Can i ask you a quick question do you wait for your thermometer to beep before you take the temp? x


----------



## katiekittykat

Does it beep? :dohh: I can see the display out of the corner of my eye and I take it out when it stops going up....


----------



## 3boys

mine beeps


----------



## firstbaby25

mine beeps when it's done too!


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> Does it beep? :dohh: I can see the display out of the corner of my eye and I take it out when it stops going up....

yeah and i tried it last night and it takes about a minute to beep and rest on a temp, thats prob why FF hasnt been good with us?? my temp was sooo much higher this morning when i did it properly x


----------



## Lisa40

Mine beeps, and I can see it too out of the corner of my eye, sometimes it takes ages to go up the last .1 Is your thermometer to 1dp or 2?

My oh had a crash today, drove into a pedestrian island, the lights on it were broken and the streetlight was out too, stupid council!! I'm just glad he's ok

xx


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: lisa40! 

I have spied that you hale from my neck of the woods! I am a woollyback :) in Warrington...

Yeah Katie - mine takes a proper while to find the temp and then settle on it - have a practise run now see if it beeps in the end??


----------



## Rachael1981

Mine beeps too but sometimes it can take ages and I nearly fall back to sleep waiting for it!


----------



## Lisa40

:hi: firstbaby

I live in Liverpool. Just outside the city centre, nice to have a close ttc friend :yipee:
how are you doing?
Xx


----------



## katiekittykat

What?!???? I leave mine in for well over a minute too :dohh: I'm gonna get it now and see what happens....does everyone else have the Babymad one too?


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> What?!???? I leave mine in for well over a minute too :dohh: I'm gonna get it now and see what happens....does everyone else have the Babymad one too?

it took ages this morning for mine to beep i nearly fell back to sleep, try it and see if you get a different temp from when you take it out to when it beeps, mine is the same as yours isnt it x


----------



## 3boys

cant wait to see if this is the prob with your temps! x x


----------



## katiekittykat

I've had in in my mouth for over 3 minutes now...and it hasn't beeped :nope: Yes - I am sitting typing this with a thermometer in my mouth, and no...I'm not at work :haha:

OK - this is what I do. Press the button and the display starts flashing 'Lo' then it beeps 4 times (I guess to tell me it's ready) and then I put it in my mouth and take it out after I can see that the display has stopped going up.

Who'd have thought taking my temperature was going to be fraught with difficulty? :dohh:


----------



## Lisa40

I don't have the baby mad one mine only takes it to 1dp, so I think I need a more accurate one. If af shows this weekend I'm gonna order one

good luck Katie

x


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: lisa (again) I am ok thanks, looking at conceive plus willing myself to do something that's not ttc related for just.one.day :blush: Katie - you've used it haven't you? Is it ok?

I thought you were going to say Halton or Knowsley or somewhere cause you are down as merseyside. Technically, I dunno why we're not called 'merseyside' I can the freaking mersey from my house!!! 

Katie how did you get on? Isn't babymed the seller? Mine is a Geon one... 2 decimal places etc...


----------



## katiekittykat

Mine does it to 2dp, so at least I got that right.... :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

is it the brand katie? babymed? I'll have a look see if they sell them on ebay - if it beeps it usually tells you in the product description!


----------



## britt24

katie the 4 beeps dont come until the temp is taken, it said in mine to pop in mouth as soon as lo comes up then wait for the 4 beeps???? x


----------



## Lisa40

Mine only beeps once to tell me it's ready to start and then 4 times when it's finished, but mine isn't the same as yours so :shrug:

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

It's this one:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/BABYMAD-DI...2GIA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1295437571&sr=1-1


----------



## 3boys

it says tone sound when final temp is reached


----------



## katiekittykat

Really? :dohh: OK - let me try it your way and then again the way I was doing it and see what the difference is. Hang on....


----------



## 3boys

im in the middle of doing the dishes but have to keep running over to laptop to see if there is any updates, i have got to stop being a BnB addict! lol


----------



## Rachael1981

3boys said:


> im in the middle of doing the dishes but have to keep running over to laptop to see if there is any updates, i have got to stop being a BnB addict! lol

You and me both!

Katie - with mine It says Lo when I switch it on, then stick it in my mouth and it beeps when the temp reading is done. Mines not BabyMad though.


----------



## katiekittykat

The results are in....

Waiting for the 4 beeps....36.87
Doing the way I've always done it....36.64


Jesus Christ on a bike! You know when you feel so stupid you don't know whether to laugh or cry.....

I can't believe it....but if I've been doing it the same way surely it's the pattern of temps that matters rather than the actual temps.... There is an argument that some days I may have left it in longer than others - its not like I used a stopwatch or anything :dohh:


----------



## 3boys

maybe this is it, maybe now tomorrow your temps will prove you ovulated! yippee!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Your temps could well have been affected if you've not left it in for the same amount of time each time as you wouldn't be giving the thermometer the same chance each day surely?


----------



## katiekittykat

What a tit!


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> The results are in....
> 
> Waiting for the 4 beeps....36.87
> Doing the way I've always done it....36.64
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ on a bike! You know when you feel so stupid you don't know whether to laugh or cry.....
> 
> I can't believe it....but if I've been doing it the same way surely it's the pattern of temps that matters rather than the actual temps.... There is an argument that some days I may have left it in longer than others - its not like I used a stopwatch or anything :dohh:



i know i have just found out today it beeps when it is ready and now all my chart changed but i dont know if it is right or not cos i have been doing it wrong ans maybe left it in longer or shorter time. I have screpped my chart this month and gonna wait and see if af shows.

Lol what if you have already ovulated ages ago??? you could be in your 2 WW and near testing?????? x


----------



## firstbaby25

Product Features
Chart your Basal Body Temperature & predict ovulation. FREE BBT chart included. 
New Improved Model, Highly Accurate Digital BabyMad Basal Thermometer provides temperature readings to 1/100th of a degree (2 decimal places) - essential for fertility charting and predicting ovulation. 
Easy to readliquid Crystal display, Mercury free, Memory Function 
Tone sounds when final temperature is reached, Ovulation Basal Body Temperature chart included. 
Accuracy: + /- 0.05°C (35.5 - 42 °C), reads in degrees celsius


----------



## firstbaby25

that's what it says can you see?


----------



## firstbaby25

:dohh: :dohh: 

what you like? :haha: I have to say i'd laugh if i were you - you could be pregnant!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi Katie! I got on here early so I could see how you were doing. I am smiling knowing that your temps are probably just all wonky due to the BBT thing lol :flower:
Good luck. I've been thinking about you!


----------



## Rachael1981

Katie, I'd laugh if I were you, I'm sure you did enough crying yesterday :hugs:

You may still be in with a chance if your temps have been out! You may still have ovulated Sunday after all! :D


----------



## Lisa40

Hehe katie, 

Well let's hope this means something is happening for you.

:hugs:
xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Well, I'm reasonably sure I didn't ovulate ages ago because I would have had either AF or some symptoms....but it does put me back in the running for being 3DPO today :happydance:


----------



## Rachael1981

:happydance:

If FF is right about my Ov date then I'm 3DPO too :wacko:


----------



## katiekittykat

Well if you are Rachael, no harm done because you would have caught it over the weekend. I do enjoy the fact that we might have ov'd on the same day!


----------



## 3boys

great news! x x


----------



## Rachael1981

That would be cool. We can help each other go crazy waiting! I'm already trying not to symptom spot, but not doing very well :wacko:


----------



## britt24

twice i have heard tit today, once when my hubby called me a tit for doing it wrong now you lol 

lets hope this is a good thing and means you have ovulated!! xx


----------



## katiekittykat

britt24 said:


> twice i have heard tit today, once when my hubby called me a tit for doing it wrong now you lol
> 
> lets hope this is a good thing and means you have ovulated!! xx

I've just told OH and I got 'numpty' :haha:

Lets hope so! I hope you don't have to scrap this cycle either...we'll get there Laura :hugs:


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> twice i have heard tit today, once when my hubby called me a tit for doing it wrong now you lol
> 
> lets hope this is a good thing and means you have ovulated!! xx
> 
> I've just told OH and I got 'numpty' :haha:
> 
> Lets hope so! I hope you don't have to scrap this cycle either...we'll get there Laura :hugs:Click to expand...

i hope not, i have sacked my chart now though cos it changed and we hadnt covered but that was going on this temp this morning so i thought i wouldnt chart this cycle now and just see what happens. But at least i will be doing it right next one if we didnt. Yes we will fingers crossed for you this cycle though looking good if you did ovulate when you think you did! xx


----------



## MummyCat

oh bless you!!! :hugs: Here's hoping for a nice temp tomorrow :)


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm just praying it confirms ov on Sunday as I suspected!! Saturday would be even better, BD wise, but Sunday suits me fine!


----------



## Rachael1981

Fingers crossed for you Katie :hugs:


----------



## Lisa40

Yeay for you katie :yipee:

I just went to the loo & had a small amount of brown blood in my pants :sad2: nothing when I wiped though, still trying to keep the pma but it's sooooo hard 
xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Lisa40 said:


> Yeay for you katie :yipee:
> 
> I just went to the loo & had a small amount of brown blood in my pants :sad2: nothing when I wiped though, still trying to keep the pma but it's sooooo hard
> xx

Could have been implantation bleeding hun :hugs:


----------



## britt24

Lisa40 said:


> Yeay for you katie :yipee:
> 
> I just went to the loo & had a small amount of brown blood in my pants :sad2: nothing when I wiped though, still trying to keep the pma but it's sooooo hard
> xx

isnt brown old blood? could have been implantation from a couple of days ago xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Lisa you are still possible IB no? I just perved your chart you are defo still in with a IB as that could have happened 2 days ago and be old blood. I know what you mean though, I distrust IB as a symptom because when I did my first month TTC I had pink spotting on 6DPO (Katie will remember) and the second cycle I had potential IB at 8DPO... So far this cycle none, so I am taking that to be a good thing! 

Anyway try and keep the faith it wil happen even if not this cycle :bfp: thoughts... I do hope that it is an IB and that you don't see the :witch:


----------



## Lisa40

Awwww ta guys, I know there's a small possibility that it's ib, but I do usually spot a few days before af and she's due sunday. I would just rather see no bleeding at all for the next nine months, haha!

Will keep you all posted & :dust: to all

xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

FX for IB Lisa :dust:


----------



## 3boys

hope its IB


----------



## katiekittykat

Well, keeping up the PMA in general...I've done something about the job situation today. I sent my CV off to an agency specialising in property recruitment, and I've had a telephone interview for Jet2 at Newcastle Airport for a Passenger Services Operative!


----------



## Rachael1981

Fingers crossed for you Katie!


----------



## firstbaby25

I didn't even know you were looking for a change? I am job hunting too! I just finished an application form for an admin assistant!! Good luck to you!!


----------



## katiekittykat

I hate my job! I'm always looking! I gave it up last year to start my own dog walking business, but we just couldn't make the money work so I had to go back to the grindstone :(

Good luck with the job applications Jaynie! How are things going at Sainsbury's? x


----------



## firstbaby25

I finished there (I was thankful really) because it was a temp thing over christmas and i was a shelf stacker :grr: so thankfully they didn't keep me on... I would have been all forced to stay by my own ethics if they didn't say that! Know what I mean? 

I'm sorry to hear that, there are plenty dog walkers in Warrington that do ok - if this is what you wanna do maybe do something dog related? A grooming course?


----------



## katiekittykat

Done it...I am a fully qualified dog groomer (there are many strings to my bow!). The only way I could make money from doing it is to set up on my own and we just don't have the capital at the minute.

I wanted to go back to uni to do Social Work as well, but money got in the way again. As much as I hate my job, it's really well paid and I would need something with similar wages...especially if there's a baby on the way! :winkwink:


----------



## Lisa40

Really chuffed you are getting somewhere with the job thingy katie. I'm sure something will work out for you :thumbup:

I'm thinking this isn't ib btw, I went out for dinner (put new pants on) and there's more spotting when I got home. Not quite enough for a liner or anything but still I thought it was only a spot or 2 you were supposed to get, if anything :shrug:

xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Sorry to hear it lisa... I'm distrustful like I say before but as a rule anything goes I think have you had a look at pregnant charts on FF there are a few with more than one day spotting also have you got VIP?


----------



## firstbaby25

That was a very long sentence...


----------



## Lisa40

hahaha it was, wasn't it :rofl:

yeah i have the vip & i know it is still possible to get a :bfp: this month, but i also know that the chances are reduced with any kind of spotting. So, I'm trying to let myself down gently now & I have a lovely bottle of rioja and some duck pate to cheer me up when (if) the :witch: arrives.

thanks for your support though hun :thumbup: :hugs:

xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

To be honest I'd be like you... I've had it 2 months the first month was even classic, pink spotting for like and hour it was on my tissue/cervix at 6dpo and then I got early :af:.

Second time it was brown and started at 8dpo and didn't stop so I was sceptical about that too and since! 

Mmmm Rioja and pate sounds good :munch: :munch:


----------



## Lisa40

Well i'm glad you've had none this month & really hope you get your :bfp: I have a lot to be thankful for even if its not my month & just have to keep focusing on the positives.

One of the ladies just got a :bfp: after 2 years of trying, so that makes me happy too.

I'm just a bit emotional lol... i'll be alright again tomorrow & will be checking in on katies temps in the morning :dance:

xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm not giving up on you yet Lisa :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm not as a rule 'giving up' just I know where you are coming from lisa :hugs: I've considered that I might have progesterone issues because my temps are VERY low (they've not broke 37c yet!) gonna see how I get on, I'm only 6dpo!! 

I'm like you I have a lot to be thankful for :flower: plus I've met some great people and I see people that try for ages then get their :bfp: :kiss: :happydance:

katie you gonna do the temp normally tomorrow? And then it's sure to go up?


----------



## Lisa40

thanks katie,

I've been taking my temps... errrr vaginally :blush: this month & they don't seem to vary as much from pre ov to post ov as the oral ones did last month, and for 2 days they've been right on the coverline, but i've been taking them orally too (different thermometer :rofl:) and the temps are about 36.7 orally, which is still quite a way above my coverline for last month when i did them orally.

I know I'm looking into this far too much and what will happen will happen, but i'm a statistition and i can't help it :haha:

thanks for your opinions though guys, it really means a lot to me that people care about my journey. love you all :friends:

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Yes...I'll be doing my temp the 'normal' way tomorrow (if that's what you all want to call it :shrug:) so I fully expect it to have gone up. If it's gone down again I think I might have a nervous breakdown!! :haha:

My temp hasn't gone above 37 either....I'm sure I have progesterone issues because my LP last cycle was only 10 days. We'll know in a week's time if the B6 has worked and whether that's changed at all. Mind you, nothing else has worked so why should that :haha:

Love you too Lisa :hugs: And you Jaynie :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

cant wait for tomorrows temps! I have got to stop stalking you daily and actually start doing some housework! lol


----------



## Nickij

Oh Katie. I have had such a rubbish day at work and am sitting here logged in at home still working. Reading your posts about messing up the temps really gave me a giggle and cheered me up:) I do things like that all the time!

Really glad you are still in the running. My fingers, toes and everything else are crossed for your BFP this month. x x


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks Nickij - glad it gave you a giggle :rofl: OH has been laughing his head off!

Love it 3boys....Stalking 1 - Housework 0


----------



## Rachael1981

Stalking wins for me over housework anyday! :haha:


----------



## Nickij

Oh Katie. I have had such a rubbish day at work and am sitting here logged in at home still working. Reading your posts about messing up the temps really gave me a giggle and cheered me up:) I do things like that all the time!

Really glad you are still in the running. My fingers, toes and everything else are crossed for your BFP this month. x x


----------



## firstbaby25

Ahh katie :cloud9: :kiss: I really do love you crazy :fool: ttc ladies!

Lisa I still have nearly everything crossed for you!


----------



## Lisa40

hehe ta sweetie - same goes for you :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I've got everything crossed for everyone in this thread :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

I hope this thread is as lucky as my January Testers thread :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

I hope it is too, and your February Testers thread needs to lucky too :winkwink:


----------



## Lisa40

yup - I declare all threads that we are on, lucky... from this point forward :haha:

xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Lisa40 said:


> yup - I declare all threads that we are on, lucky... from this point forward :haha:
> 
> xxx

Well said!


----------



## firstbaby25

katiekittykat said:


> Lisa40 said:
> 
> 
> yup - I declare all threads that we are on, lucky... from this point forward :haha:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Well said!Click to expand...

I concur :yipee:


----------



## firstbaby25

katiekittykat said:


> Lisa40 said:
> 
> 
> yup - I declare all threads that we are on, lucky... from this point forward :haha:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Well said!Click to expand...




Rachael1981 said:


> I've got everything crossed for everyone in this thread :hugs:

And I wanna send lots & lots of :dust: and the strongest of :spermy: :haha:


----------



## katiekittykat

....and it's one of the lowest temperatures I've had this cycle!! What's going on?!?? :wacko:

I've done a bit of fiddling with FF, and if it sky rockets tomorrow then it will still say ovulation on cd47. But it has to go up like 0.5 of a degree.

Just as an aside - I feel very nauseous this morning. It's not a symptom because at best I would be 4DPO....


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> ....and it's one of the lowest temperatures I've had this cycle!! What's going on?!?? :wacko:
> 
> I've done a bit of fiddling with FF, and if it sky rockets tomorrow then it will still say ovulation on cd47. But it has to go up like 0.5 of a degree.
> 
> Just as an aside - I feel very nauseous this morning. It's not a symptom because at best I would be 4DPO....

how dare you be late updating this moring! lol i was refreshing and refreshing waiting to see what your temp did lol. I will be checking to see what happens tomorrow Good Luck!! xx

i did mine as well the proper way for the second morning lol and mine was one of the highest i have ever had, but it changed my ovulation date and we didnt cover it :cry: i am just hoping that it is all wrong cos of this and we may have caught it.


----------



## firstbaby25

:shrug: :shrug: 

Katie - your body elludes me! I can't be working it out for you :shrug:


----------



## katiekittykat

I was late updating because the website went down!! So I went back to bed :haha:

Sorry ladies :flower:

I don't know what my body's playing at either. I'm OK about it today though - I know there's still I chance I ov'd on Sunday so it's not too bad. Definitely doctors appointment though. Gonna ring them now. It's beyond a joke.


----------



## katiekittykat

Doctors appointment for 10.10am on Monday morning.


----------



## Rachael1981

katiekittykat said:


> Doctors appointment for 10.10am on Monday morning.

Good luck and let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> I was late updating because the website went down!! So I went back to bed :haha:
> 
> Sorry ladies :flower:
> 
> I don't know what my body's playing at either. I'm OK about it today though - I know there's still I chance I ov'd on Sunday so it's not too bad. Definitely doctors appointment though. Gonna ring them now. It's beyond a joke.

oh right lol i will let you off then.

fingers crossed it was sunday, yeah i would go there isnt any harm in asking the question, there might be something they can easily give to sort out the cycle length and if there is its silly waiting isnt itx


----------



## Lisa40

Ahhh Katie :hugs: good luck for your docs appt though, let me know how you get on cos I think i'll be making one myself soon.

Temp is still only slightly above the coverline - a little spotting again this morning and really bad af like cramps, the only thing I'm missing is a :bfn: lol
If I dont get a full on AF tomorrow I'll do a test just so I can have the full set of 'not pregnant' symptoms :rofl: - then I'm gonna down a bottle of red wine and a whole block of pate :haha:

xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Yeah Katie... 

I'd go if anything is bothering you... Like they say to wait a year but if I had a significant enough problem that bothered me nearly every day I would have no problem going to them and demanding tests! If I continue to spot loads then I will be going to see if I have progesterone issues... Good luck :thumbup: let us know what they say!


----------



## Soili

katiekittykat said:


> Doctors appointment for 10.10am on Monday morning.

My last cycle was pretty long too and I scheduled doctor's appointment, because I was freaking out I'd never get AF again. Well, it came 3 days after I rang doctor's office ;)


----------



## MummyCat

Sorry about your temp hun... but so pleased you got an appt to see doc!! xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm hoping by the time I go on Monday, ovulation has been confirmed. I'd still like to talk about making my cycles less wonky though.


----------



## firstbaby25

I think being on here doesn't help when ttc goes less than smoothly. You can see people's stories/threads and they have an answer for a problem you think you've got etc etc... Anyway, I hope it has been confirmed too! I think son't they give you metformin to bring a period? Clomid for early O? I think that just by talking to someone you will feel better... 

Babyhopes2010 has a chart that is identical to mine and she just got her :bfp: 
I :brat: :brat: want to be pregnant!


----------



## 3boys

im so dissapointed but loving the PMA!


----------



## katiekittykat

Should you be doing the housework 3boys :rofl: Actually, so should I....

It's funny how some days it really gets me down and some days it really doesn't.

Oh well, tonight is 'date night' for me and OH (thanks Lisa :thumbup:) so at least it's something to look forward to!


----------



## 3boys

katiekittykat said:


> Should you be doing the housework 3boys :rofl: Actually, so should I....
> 
> It's funny how some days it really gets me down and some days it really doesn't.
> 
> Oh well, tonight is 'date night' for me and OH (thanks Lisa :thumbup:) so at least it's something to look forward to!

never mind the housework, i should of started school with the boys, we are running so late this morning! lol


----------



## Lisa40

Ahhhh, date night :yipee: whats on the agenda??

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Do you teach the boys at home 3boys? Fair play :thumbup:


----------



## 3boys

katiekittykat said:


> Do you teach the boys at home 3boys? Fair play :thumbup:

yes we homeschool. and if my kids dont get accepted into college im going to get them to sue BnB for being so addictive.


----------



## katiekittykat

3boys said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> Do you teach the boys at home 3boys? Fair play :thumbup:
> 
> yes we homeschool. and if my kids dont get accepted into college im going to get them to sue BnB for being so addictive.Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## katiekittykat

Lisa40 said:


> Ahhhh, date night :yipee: whats on the agenda??
> 
> xx

Well, as OH is the last of the great romantics (NOT) he wants to get a curry and then go to the local pub. :dohh:

I thought maybe go out for dinner, or the pictures....I get to choose next week apparently.


----------



## firstbaby25

Ahahahaha Katie your OH sounds like just like mine! He promised me a nice night last night which meant we were watching a film at the cinema that I wanted to watch! But we don't have orange and decided not to queu to pay full price, I watched him play xbox instead!


----------



## Lisa40

ah well, i'm sure it will be lovely & if not, well you can make up for it next week :thumbup:

I'm so confused with my body, spotting appears to have ceased & cramps have eased off too, I wish I could fast forward a few days :brat:

x


----------



## katiekittykat

Whatever we do, it'll be nice not to have to compete with the Playstation!

Lisa - that could well have been implantation then...:happydance:


----------



## Rachael1981

Lol sounds like my OH Katie!

On our first date he took me for a meal at Wetherspoons! Saying that, he took me for food coz I hadn't eaten all day coz of my ex moron clearing out our joint bank account and I'd also been in court for a restraining order that morning, followed by 1.5 hours at Washington hospital for my pre op assessment then straight to Sunderland for my date :rofl:

Boxing day we went on a proper date, went to the cinema and then back to Wetherspoons for a meal :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Lisa - I hope that was implatation!


----------



## Lisa40

I really hope so, but I'm trying not to get too hopeful if you know what I mean, I'm supposed to be analysing the statistics of family sizes of catholic and protestant mothers in the 1900's today and all I'm doing is checking my pants and taking my temps every few minutes :rofl:
Good job I'm on a day off, I'm not sure I could explain that away in work :haha:

edit: I think we all wish our OH's could be more romantic, but I guess the main thing is that they are there to support us, I think I am v lucky to have found my OH (as much as I moan abut him haha) 

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Sounds like you had a shitty time Rachael...:hugs: On our first date we went to the fish quay in North Shields....:dohh:

I should just be pleased that he's making the effort I guess. I just had something a bit more romantic in mind than the Harbour Lights....especially since I'm not drinking :dohh:


----------



## Lisa40

The fish quay?? :shock: please don't tell me thats what I think it is??

:rofl:

xx


----------



## Rachael1981

It was extremely shitty, but I'm out the other side now with an amazing OH, even if he isn't all that romantic!

I'm guessing the fish quay wasn't all that romantic then?! :dohh:


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> It was extremely shitty, but I'm out the other side now with an amazing OH, even if he isn't all that romantic!
> 
> I'm guessing the fish quay wasn't all that romantic then?! :dohh:

Yummy - best fish and chips ever - but not even the slightest bit romantic! :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Hmmmm fish and chips! :haha:

Now I'm thinking I need to go to the chippy for my dinner! :rofl:


----------



## Sideways 8

katiekittykat said:


> Doctors appointment for 10.10am on Monday morning.

Good morning Katie (it's 6am here!)
I am glad to see you finally get to the doctor. I haven't read all the other posts after this one but just wanted to say that I hope everything goes well! I was surprised my new doctor was willing to give me medical help to jumpstart my next cycle. My regular ob-gyn wouldn't have; he told me earlier last year that he wouldn't give me any assistance until December 20*11*. But I think he's leaning on retirement anyway!
Hope that didn't make you nervous, I was just saying to let your doc know that you've been charting your temps and you haven't even ovulated yet, take a printout of your FF chart! It helps with the coaxing :)

And, sorry you're nauseous. I'm 5DPO, nothing yet here except I am kind of crampy. And I'm hungry all the friggin time. lol

Anyway, wanted to check in on you. I'm hoping that something happens soon for you. I know how frustrating this is!!


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks Sideways :hugs: If the doc won't give me anything to help, I'll just go to another one! They were the ones who gave me the pill in the first place - they can sort it out!

I'm really hoping I'll be 8DPO then (or any DPO :haha:) but I still want them to do something. I can't go through this every time.


----------



## Sideways 8

You are right, and that was my thoughts exactly when I went to see my doc. And I lucked up because HE told ME that there's no need to wait a year to fix something that's broken. And I agree, if he won't "fix" you then yes get to someone else! If you went off the pill in September, that means it's nearly 5 months by Monday that you've gone off it, that's plenty of time for your cycles to get straightened out!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Sideways 8 said:


> You are right, and that was my thoughts exactly when I went to see my doc. And I lucked up because HE told ME that there's no need to wait a year to fix something that's broken. And I agree, if he won't "fix" you then yes get to someone else! If you went off the pill in September, that means it's nearly 5 months by Monday that you've gone off it, that's plenty of time for your cycles to get straightened out!!

That's what I think they should be like and tbh if i wasn't ovulating i would see myself as in need of 'fixing' and the thing is I have though like you said your doctor said that if it's broke why leave it for a year? This is where if I keep getting spotting at 6/8dpo and no baby - I will go and see them and demand to know what's up with my LP!! I think you are doing the right thing Katie!


----------



## katiekittykat

So tired today....I've just been back to bed and slept for 3 and a half hours!

I'm really not up for 'date night' tonight if I'm honest, but I've made such a fuss about having one that I daren't say anything to OH!!


----------



## Rachael1981

katiekittykat said:


> So tired today....I've just been back to bed and slept for 3 and a half hours!
> 
> I'm really not up for 'date night' tonight if I'm honest, but I've made such a fuss about having one that I daren't say anything to OH!!

I've just been back to bed too :dohh:

Hope you didn't miss the fridge freezer!


----------



## katiekittykat

That's why I'm at home today...except they called last night and said it wasn't coming until tomorrow morning :dohh:

So I'll have to wait for them to call and then dash home from wherever I am....:growlmad:

Got new Caesar Milan dog beds coming tomorrow as well...:)


----------



## katiekittykat

That was just the 1000th post on this thread 
:cake:


----------



## Rachael1981

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay for new dog beds, and grrrr at fridge freezer people!

Holly has a bed she never uses except for eating her meals on :dohh:


----------



## ladygagafan

Hey katiekittykat, iv been keeping an eye on this for a while to see if your having any luck!! Have you started taking agnus castus yet?? This month i had a 42 day cycle instead of a 93 day cycle thanks to AC!! Best of luck and :dust: xxx


----------



## 3boys

hoping for a huge temp spike in the morning.


----------



## katiekittykat

No temp rise this morning :nope: It's looking likely that I haven't ovulated at all, and even if I did in the last couple of days, we've totally missed the window :cry:

I started taking AC on cd36 ladygagafan, and then stopped when I thought I'd ovulated. Back on it with a vengeance now though :thumbup:


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs:

Hope the doctor can help x


----------



## Lisa40

:hugs:

so sorry katie, I really hope the docs will be able to help on Monday! Enjoy your weekend and think of Monday as a new start, I'm sure they will be able to help :thumbup:
:friends:
xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

:hugs: 

I hope too that the doctors can sort something out for you! Gonna look at your chart now see what's a cracking with it! If I change the detection method on mine I get put forward a day to CD20... Maybe you could try that? It's so confusing for you :brat: :brat:

Lisa when are you going to :test:?


----------



## Lisa40

I tested yesterday :bfn: for me. Ah well there's a bttle of Rioja with my name on it lol x


----------



## hope4bump

Hi Katie, is this the longest cycle you had since coming off the pill, because last mont was only 39 days wasn't it? And did you also only started temping and monitoring since last cycle? I'm only asking, because my cycles was (for the last 6 months) at a maximum of 39 days...then I started temping and monitoring cm and poas everyday...and since had cycles of over 60 days. Someone else on here said they experienced erratic cycles after starting to take the whole ttc thing seriously. Just a thought xx

Lisa, you are not out yet, so keep the wine chilled for now lol. You were only 11dpo yesterday, what's your lp if I may ask?

Goodluck ladies xx


----------



## Lisa40

It was 13 days for the last 2 months, but that's all i know cos I've only taken temps and peed on sticks for November and December lol. I'm due af on Sunday according to me and my opk but due tomorrow according to ff. I think ff is a day out though due to 1 rogue temp after a few :wine: :blush:
xx


----------



## firstbaby25

hope4bump said:


> Hi Katie, is this the longest cycle you had since coming off the pill, because last mont was only 39 days wasn't it? And did you also only started temping and monitoring since last cycle? I'm only asking, because my cycles was (for the last 6 months) at a maximum of 39 days...then I started temping and monitoring cm and poas everyday...and since had cycles of over 60 days. Someone else on here said they experienced erratic cycles after starting to take the whole ttc thing seriously. Just a thought xx
> 
> Lisa, you are not out yet, so keep the wine chilled for now lol. You were only 11dpo yesterday, what's your lp if I may ask?
> 
> Goodluck ladies xx

:hi: hope4bump - I have had the longest cycle this time and I honestly think it's because I was waiting for my temps to jump up... It should be 32 days now and usually no more than 28 days! I think there is some strength in this argument! I tested this morning and got a :bfn: but I am only 9 or 10 DPO! I still have everything crossed for everyone on this thread :dust: :dust:


----------



## hope4bump

Hi firstbaby25 :)
I honestly think this has an affect (on me atleast) I can't wait to temp in the mornings and I POAS even before ovulation some months lol, just to make sure! Crazy isn't it :) so I do think I anticipate the results too much and it affects my body and put things on hold... You are still on early days to test, so i am very hopeful for you. I am also according to ff 10 dpo, although my lp is ten days and I should have af tomorrow :( fx for all of us!:flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

oooh hope for bump so you are close to finding out! If I change my settings on FF I get my O day as CD20... So I dunno that only gives me :sex: @ O - 2 so my chances aren't that great, I want it to be CD19 sooo bad! I am hoping that because it was the first month next month I won't be so bad... FX'd! It's a minefield this TTC business isn't it? 

I am sending you some :dust: for no :witch: tomorrow!


----------



## DaisyDust

Lisa40 said:


> It was 13 days for the last 2 months, but that's all i know cos I've only taken temps and peed on sticks for November and December lol. I'm due af on Sunday according to me and my opk but due tomorrow according to ff. I think ff is a day out though due to 1 rogue temp after a few :wine: :blush:
> xx

Lisa...I had a couple of rogue temp rises due a couple of cheeky vinos & I've been arguing with FF all week saying I'm due on tomorrow when it tells me today. Anyway FF knows more about me than I do...witch got me this morning (the cow).

Anyway good luck, you've had good signs regardless of the BFN's. 

And Katie...wishing you all the luck in the world. God really needs to give you a bloody break now! He needs to give us all one. xx


----------



## hope4bump

Lisa40 said:


> It was 13 days for the last 2 months, but that's all i know cos I've only taken temps and peed on sticks for November and December lol. I'm due af on Sunday according to me and my opk but due tomorrow according to ff. I think ff is a day out though due to 1 rogue temp after a few :wine: :blush:
> xx

well good luck, ill be on a lookout for an update from you. x


----------



## struth

katiekittykat said:


> No temp rise this morning :nope: It's looking likely that I haven't ovulated at all, and even if I did in the last couple of days, we've totally missed the window :cry:
> 
> I started taking AC on cd36 ladygagafan, and then stopped when I thought I'd ovulated. Back on it with a vengeance now though :thumbup:

Sorry to hear that Katiekittykat. Hope you get some answers on Monday. I have heard that some people take AC throughout but others vary when they take it. I'm going to get some today - any advice?


----------



## 3boys

so sorry hun, hope your body settles down soon! x x


----------



## Lisa40

Well I know this is katies thread but I thought I'd let you know that the :witch: got me today :brat: 2 days earlier than I thought and 1 day earlier than ff predicted, I'm thinking ff knows me better than I do!! Ah well, wine and pate for me tonight

:dust: to everyone
xxx


----------



## 3boys

Lisa40 said:


> Well I know this is katies thread but I thought I'd let you know that the :witch: got me today :brat: 2 days earlier than I thought and 1 day earlier than ff predicted, I'm thinking ff knows me better than I do!! Ah well, wine and pate for me tonight
> 
> :dust: to everyone
> xxx

oh no hun im so sorry! (((hugs)))


----------



## Bunnylicious

Gosh, Katie! :(
I hope it's not the soy that makes you not ovulating!
I hope your doctor can help you, maybe progresterone cream can help you getting the AF.

I think this month I'm out again, 3rd month.

Yesterday I suddenly cried during lunch time. My hubby had to take me to a place away from public. I dunno why I was so emotional. I guess because my temperature's dropping, also having work problems, also because the UTI antibiotic that i'd been taking really gave me VERY bad stomach cramps and back ache. Or maybe because it's PMS.

And then I cried again at night after I saw the brown stain w/ red tinged on the toilet paper, but none on my panty. 
This morning is the same too, on toilet paper but not on panty.

I got $60 worth of Amazon voucher this morning! My hubby told me that I could get the CB fertility monitor with it. 
I can buy the monitor and 30 sticks for $120 w/ the voucher. Last month he against it. I'm so touched, I'm teary again. :cloud9: Gosh. *fanning face* I'm so emo.


----------



## firstbaby25

Lisa - I'm sorry to hear it :hugs: keep up the faith :thumbup: maybe next cycle is yours... :dust: for you anyway! :kiss:


----------



## Lisa40

Ta guys, I have a wine in hand typing this haha

& bunny you aren't out until she shows..good luck!!
xxx


----------



## hope4bump

Lisa40 said:


> Well I know this is katies thread but I thought I'd let you know that the :witch: got me today :brat: 2 days earlier than I thought and 1 day earlier than ff predicted, I'm thinking ff knows me better than I do!! Ah well, wine and pate for me tonight
> 
> :dust: to everyone
> xxx

sorry Lisa.
fx for your new cycle xxx


----------



## Clobo

I want a :wine:

Have one for us and chill out, it WILL be your turn soon chick 

:hugs:


----------



## Lisa40

I'll have one for ALL of you :haha: hows that sound :drunk:

hehe

xx


----------



## firstbaby25

That sounds just lovely lisa :wine: pate :munch: mmmmm I'm 9dpo yawnarama!!


----------



## Lisa40

your chart is looking really good for 9dpo... I have everything crossed for you

xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks I'm really trying not to get too excited, but cause I had that random spotting the past couple of cycles I'm glad I've made it to 9dpo without it :smug: that will do for now :thumbup: - I messed about with my temp for tomorrow and if it stays the same or more I get a triphasic chart I think which can be good I believe...

It's quiet on this thread today...


----------



## Lisa40

It's friday night hehe, i think maybe people have more exciting lives than us :rofl:

i'll be watching for your temp tomorrow
xxx


----------



## hope4bump

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks I'm really trying not to get too excited, but cause I had that random spotting the past couple of cycles I'm glad I've made it to 9dpo without it :smug: that will do for now :thumbup: - I messed about with my temp for tomorrow and if it stays the same or more I get a triphasic chart I think which can be good I believe...
> 
> It's quiet on this thread today...

your chart looks really good.... fx for you :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks hope4bump and lisa... I'll tell you something that might make you :haha: I been randomly getting to know my body temps and lisa you said the other day you were taking your temps in the DAY! I was like 'excellent something else I can obsess about'. I did it today - it had been Reading at least 36.5 so that's good, but it was 34 I was all like :argh: I'm dying! I'd forgot I'd just had a drink :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## Rachael1981

Lisa have some wine and pate for me lol. I finally got a positive opk so on the wagon until af shows up lol xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

:happydance: that's perfect timing for you isn't it? :yipee:


----------



## katiekittykat

Hi girls!

I've been busier than a 1 legged man in an ass kicking contest today.....and my fridge freezer came, so I've spent the debt of a small third world country in Asda.

Lisa :hugs: FX for next cycle xxxxx

Hope4bump - is that a BFP in your avatar?!?? :happydance::happydance:

I've had too much to do to even think about my crappy reproductive system today...I'm OK about it though - feeling quite positive about the doctor. OH agrees. 
:flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hope4bump congrats by the way didn't realise that was a test in your avatar until just :yipee: then I looked at your chart :smug: excellent news sending you some :dust: for a sticky :baby:


----------



## Rachael1981

firstbaby25 said:


> :happydance: that's perfect timing for you isn't it? :yipee:

Yup, OH got here last night and here's here until Sunday afternoon :happydance:


----------



## hope4bump

thanks firstbaby and katie xx

got my bfp today (after i weed on an opk that showed almost 100% positive) so rushed off to get a frer. i am still a bit worried and hoping and praying that its a sticky xxx loads of :dust to you all xx


----------



## katiekittykat

hope4bump said:


> thanks firstbaby and katie xx
> 
> got my bfp today (after i weed on an opk that showed almost 100% positive) so rushed off to get a frer. i am still a bit worried and hoping and praying that its a sticky xxx loads of :dust to you all xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

You are 'my' thread's first BFP!!!! So happy for you and wish you the healthiest and happiest 9 months.

After all you've been through this cycle you really deserve some happiness :hugs:


----------



## hope4bump

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks hope4bump and lisa... I'll tell you something that might make you :haha: I been randomly getting to know my body temps and lisa you said the other day you were taking your temps in the DAY! I was like 'excellent something else I can obsess about'. I did it today - it had been Reading at least 36.5 so that's good, but it was 34 I was all like :argh: I'm dying! I'd forgot I'd just had a drink :rofl: :dohh:

hehehe!!!


----------



## hope4bump

katiekittykat said:


> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> thanks firstbaby and katie xx
> 
> got my bfp today (after i weed on an opk that showed almost 100% positive) so rushed off to get a frer. i am still a bit worried and hoping and praying that its a sticky xxx loads of :dust to you all xx
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> You are 'my' thread's first BFP!!!! So happy for you and wish you the healthiest and happiest 9 months.
> 
> After all you've been through this cycle you really deserve some happiness :hugs:Click to expand...

aaahhh Katie. 
that is lovely, thank you, ill hold a spot warm for you xx


----------



## Sideways 8

Katie -- I hope you do get good news from your doc as far as moving forward. My temps were all crazy -- up/down/up/down last cycle when I was anovulatory. :hugs: honey and I can't wait to hear what your doctor says.


----------



## 3boys

i second that! i cant wait to see what your doc says! x x


----------



## katiekittykat

Well, after another crappy low temperature I can't wait to hear what the doc says either!! I would like them to at least prescribe Provera so I can get this cycle over and done with!

Busy busy day at work again today, but off tomorrow.:)


----------



## 3boys

hope being busy takes your mind off it hun! x x


----------



## katiekittykat

3boys said:


> hope being busy takes your mind off it hun! x x

It will :hugs: And we're getting Chinese tonight so something else to look forward to!!

How are you? Many symptoms? I guess you're used to it lol xx


----------



## 3boys

actually im having quite a laugh this morning, i took my 2nd digi as you remember i was worried when 3 days ago it only said 1-2 well my hormones must of jumped abnormally high as it now says 3+ even though i cant possible be 5wks yet, so i googled it and found loads of women that this happened to and alot of them ended up having twins! :rofl: so i look up factors in having twins and your twice as likely to have twins after 4 kids and also have increased chances of having twins if you get pregnant first month off the pill. Now dont worry i dont actually think i am having twins i just think it would be sods law if i was as we only have a 7seater and would have to strap one to the roof of the car! lol But apart from that I am fine. x x Oooh chinese would be nice! so jealous


----------



## hope4bump

Katie, good luck with the doctors on Monday. In a way I think that's the reason I got pregnant....meaning, as I got my doctor to give the go ahead for tests etc I just decided to relax as they will find the problem. As you can see we made love two days before ov, not on the day and not after either, so at that point I gave up really. Keeping everything crossed for you for a good outcome xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Congrats again hope4bump!!! :happydance: sticky :dust: for little bean xxxx

Katie hun... hope you get some answers/help from the docs!! :hugs: 

Lisa.. sorry about the :witch: hope you enjoyed the wine!! xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

hope4bump said:


> Katie, good luck with the doctors on Monday. In a way I think that's the reason I got pregnant....meaning, as I got my doctor to give the go ahead for tests etc I just decided to relax as they will find the problem. As you can see we made love two days before ov, not on the day and not after either, so at that point I gave up really. Keeping everything crossed for you for a good outcome xxx

Did you go and see the doctor too? What cd were you on when you went? x


----------



## firstbaby25

:hugs: Katie... I found some garb on FF yesterday about a study that they did with women just coming of BCP - it's totally normal to have irregular cycles for up to 9 months after - i'd go from the nice angle with the docs if i was you not all blazing in and storming, CRY it should work :thumbup: i'm defo not preggers anyway I have a temp drop and like NO symptoms whatsoever!


----------



## hope4bump

Katie, I'm not sure, I think I went to see doc around cd39 and told them about my cycle lengths I.e 62 days etc....range from 25 to about 78...I had irregular cycles since I started having my period. Just don't let them fluff you off. Xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm definitely going to go for the 'poor little me' angle with the doctor :thumbup: And it's not as if I'm going for fertility treatment....I just want them to give me something to a) bring on AF and b) stop this from happening again.

If I was in my 20s still I would probably leave it....but I'm on the downhill slide towards 35 so don't really have any time to waste!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck for Monday Katie, let me know how you get on xxx


----------



## struth

katiekittykat said:


> I'm definitely going to go for the 'poor little me' angle with the doctor :thumbup: And it's not as if I'm going for fertility treatment....I just want them to give me something to a) bring on AF and b) stop this from happening again.
> 
> If I was in my 20s still I would probably leave it....but I'm on the downhill slide towards 35 so don't really have any time to waste!!

I'm with you on that one Katie! It does add an extra concern to all this doesn't it? You just feel like you don't want to waste any time sorting your cycle out. However, plenty of women (especially nowadays) are having babies at our age :thumbup:

Sending lots of :dust: to you x


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks struth :hugs: How are you doing today? Any signs of anything?


----------



## Lisa40

My head hurts and I feel a little :sick:
I think I overdid it on the :wine:

:coffee:


----------



## struth

katiekittykat said:


> Thanks struth :hugs: How are you doing today? Any signs of anything?

No AF but I have had a second positive OPK today. So I guess I could be o'ing in the next day or two? Am making sure that we cover it just in case! OH is not complaining :winkwink: That would have me testing on 5th/6th Feb so I'm pretty sure I'm out for the January testers. 

Someone else has said that people can get positive OPKs leading up to AF though. I guess that I just have to be patient and wait and see! Have started temping so might see a shift if it is O? 

Wow - have just realised how much I have learned in the last few weeks! AF, OPKs, BD, etc, etc! I knew nothing of this world a month ago!


----------



## Sideways 8

Congrats hopeforbump!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## katiekittykat

Hope you feel better soon Lisa :hugs:


----------



## Lisa40

I've had some bacon & a lot of juice lol

starting to feel a little more human...why do we do it lol!

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

God knows....:dohh: I get the worst hangovers in the world, which is a lot to do with why I hardly ever drink!

I think as soon as AF turns up for me, I might partake though....I've had a nightmare these past 8 weeks!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Don't blame you Katie.

I've felt sick all day and nothing will shift it. Trust me to start getting ill now lol xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Hope its not serious Rachael :hugs: You've still got another couple of nights BDing to get in!


----------



## Rachael1981

I know! Felt like I need to be sick all day. Think it's something i ate. We dtd this morning though so will be ok if we don't again today, just need to make sure I'm ok for tomorrow lol xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I've just given up on :sex: this cycle.....I worked my socks off getting OH to BD 4 times in 5 days and it was for nothing!!

Mal, if you're reading this sweetie, I don't mean it was for nothing....it was amazing and I love you for putting up with my being a total sex pest....it just had no chance of ever turning into a baby!


----------



## Lisa40

haha Katie - I'm sure Mal enjoyed it too.

I think of :sex: like going to the gym, you know you'll enjoy it when you go and you'll feel great afterwards but sometimes the effort in getting there puts you off hahaha

btw how do I add one of those lovely 2011 winter baby pics you have??

xx


----------



## Sideways 8

Lisa40 said:


> haha Katie - I'm sure Mal enjoyed it too.
> 
> I think of :sex: like going to the gym, you know you'll enjoy it when you go and you'll feel great afterwards but sometimes the effort in getting there puts you off hahaha
> 
> btw how do I add one of those lovely 2011 winter baby pics you have??
> 
> xx


LOL what a funny analogy! I feel the same way. And don't you think we'd feel better if our DH's would actually come on to us, instead of the other way around? Sheesh!


----------



## Lisa40

Yeah, I feel like I'm constantly coming on to him when it used to be the other way around - I dunno whats changed for him, I think he's worried about asking for it incase its not a good time & he thinks he's wasting his :spermy:
I wont tell him that they replenish approx every 2 days :rofl:

xx


----------



## Sideways 8

My DH just has a low sex drive I think, he doesn't really initiate a bunch. Oh well, doesn't bother me too bad, but now and then I've had to sit down and tell him that I have needs too, and those needs are feeling *wanted* more often than once a month!


----------



## Lisa40

Yeah I know what you mean, :hugs:
xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Me too :hug: you're not alone!


----------



## Faythe

What were your cycles like before you started taking soy and AC?


----------



## struth

Lisa40 said:


> haha Katie - I'm sure Mal enjoyed it too.
> 
> I think of :sex: like going to the gym, you know you'll enjoy it when you go and you'll feel great afterwards but sometimes the effort in getting there puts you off hahaha
> 
> btw how do I add one of those lovely 2011 winter baby pics you have??
> 
> xx

Ha ha - brilliant! So true.


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm sure Mal enjoyed it Katie!

I guess I'm lucky in that my OH jumps on me just as much as I jump on him :rofl:

On the sickness front, I think I'm feeling better :happydance:


----------



## katiekittykat

Another crappy temp recorded for today - I'm doing it properly and everything!! I was going to discard today as OH woke me up when he came to bed at 4.30am (another Saturday night falling asleep in front of MOTD) :growlmad: and then the dogs started whingeing to go out at 6am....but since my temp was about what I was exepcting, I've decided to leave well alone!

On a more exciting note, if anyone likes CSI get the Wii game. It's brilliant - totally stole 3 hours of my life last night!

Lisa - I'll PM you the link for the winter baby pic xxxx

Rachael - hope you're feeling well enough for :sex: today! lol


----------



## Clobo

CSI Wii game sounds ACE! I need to buy some more reading books on tuesday whenb I get paid, might have to slip the game in too! Just set up our wii last night!

Yes keeping yourself busy is most certainly the key to making the time go faster!

I'm off to make brekkie xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Clo_mid said:


> CSI Wii game sounds ACE! I need to buy some more reading books on tuesday whenb I get paid, might have to slip the game in too! Just set up our wii last night!
> 
> Yes keeping yourself busy is most certainly the key to making the time go faster!
> 
> I'm off to make brekkie xxx

Definitely get it...mine was only £15! I'm not really one for computer games so this is dead good for me....you have to find evidence and question suspects. So cool.


----------



## Faythe

Am I invisible or something? :shrug:


----------



## Lisa40

Sounds ace, I'm not sure I'd be able to get oh to stop playing football on it so I could have a go though :haha:
thanks for the link :thumbup:
xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Katie, I'm definitely feeling better this morning lol.


----------



## firstbaby25

Faythe said:


> Am I invisible or something? :shrug:

I thought you were asking katie? I haven't had ac or soy, my cycles are regular enough... I wanted to ask katie what ac was even for? :shrug:


----------



## firstbaby25

Rachael glad you are feeling better :hugs:

I wanna share with you all that I've found twinnings green tea infused with pineapple and grapefruit and it actually delicious :munch:


----------



## Lisa40

Faythe said:


> Am I invisible or something? :shrug:

Sorry Hun, I don't take anything other than pregnacare conception either. Do you have irregular cycles??

Xxx


----------



## Faythe

Hey girls!

Sorry, I was asking Katie as it seems she's taking all sorts of things and unless her cycles were irregular before it's a bit pointless and might explain this super long cycle? :flower: xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Sorry Faythe - I didn't see your post :blush:

I was on the pill for 15 years and can't remember what my cycles were like before I was on it. The first cycle off the pill was 37 days and the next was 39 (ov on cd29), so this cycle I took 100mg soy cd3-7 to try and bring ov forward a bit. When I still hadn't ov'd by cd36 I started taking AC....got a positive opk on cd44 & 45 but no temp shift to confirm ovulation.

Jaynie - AC stimulates the ovaries and regulates the cycle. But it apparently takes about 3 months before it starts to have an effect.


----------



## Faythe

Hun,

Honestly, stop with the soy and ac. It sounds like these are the factors in your long cycle xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I won't be taking the soy again. I don't whether it is a factor, but it certainly didn't help. And my cycle was already 36 days without ovulation before I started taking agnus castus, so that can't be it either.

I know it's just the after effects of coming off the pill, and I'm certainly not the only one with this problem, but I need it fixed! Now!


----------



## Rachael1981

I've seen a few threads where people have said soy has messed up their cycles. Hopefully the doctor can help tomorrow xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I think different supplements work differently for different people. And you're never gonna know until you try it. Soy wasn't the one for me, so I won't take it again.

I'm still on board with the Agnus Castus though. If I don't get Clomid tomorrow that is....:shrug:


----------



## Rachael1981

Let me know how it goes. If you don't get Clomid I'd keep going with Agnus Castus if I were you. Hopefully you'll at least get Provera to induce AF then you can start a new cycle xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

You lot will be the first to know! At the very least I want something to bring on AF!


----------



## Rachael1981

katiekittykat said:


> You lot will be the first to know! At the very least I want something to bring on AF!

I should hope so too!

I'm actually finally starting to feel hungry, just don't know what to have :wacko:


----------



## katiekittykat

I made Sunday dinner today....and sewed a chewed dog back back together. I feel all 'Domestic Goddess'! lol


----------



## 3boys

katiekittykat said:


> I made Sunday dinner today....and sewed a chewed dog back back together. I feel all 'Domestic Goddess'! lol

i wish there was a like button!


----------



## Faythe

Do you ovulate on your own?

How long have you been off the pill for?


----------



## katiekittykat

Faythe said:


> Do you ovulate on your own?
> 
> How long have you been off the pill for?

I've came off the pill in September and I've ovulated at least once on my own since then.


----------



## katiekittykat

3boys said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> I made Sunday dinner today....and sewed a chewed dog back back together. I feel all 'Domestic Goddess'! lol
> 
> i wish there was a like button!Click to expand...

I've just said this to OH and he said 'Don't build your part up...' Honestly, I'm the least domestic woman on the planet! I had to use invisible thread on the dog bed so no-one would be able to see what a crappy job I did. I'm proud of myself though - I haven't so much as threaded a needle since I was in middle school!!


----------



## Faythe

katiekittykat said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Do you ovulate on your own?
> 
> How long have you been off the pill for?
> 
> I've came off the pill in September and I've ovulated at least once on my own since then.Click to expand...

Tbh, that's not alot of time off the pill and you're probably better off leaving things alone and letting your cycle come back normally.

It took 1 year for my cycles to return after BC and a further year for my cycles to regulate.

Hun, look I'm not trying to be mean but I doubt Chlomid is the way forward, or the AC. You need to let your body right itself. I know it means waiting, but whilst you're waiting you can just have fun and relax rather than stress TTC.


----------



## Rachael1981

Lol!

I'm useless at sewing. I don't think I could manage a Sunday Dinner, although I would love one lol!


----------



## katiekittykat

Faythe said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Do you ovulate on your own?
> 
> How long have you been off the pill for?
> 
> I've came off the pill in September and I've ovulated at least once on my own since then.Click to expand...
> 
> Tbh, that's not alot of time off the pill and you're probably better off leaving things alone and letting your cycle come back normally.
> 
> It took 1 year for my cycles to return after BC and a further year for my cycles to regulate.
> 
> Hun, look I'm not trying to be mean but I doubt Chlomid is the way forward, or the AC. You need to let your body right itself. I know it means waiting, but whilst you're waiting you can just have fun and relax rather than stress TTC.Click to expand...

How old are you Faythe?


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> Lol!
> 
> I'm useless at sewing. I don't think I could manage a Sunday Dinner, although I would love one lol!

I'll let you know when I next have one and you can come over! :haha:


----------



## Faythe

katiekittykat said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Do you ovulate on your own?
> 
> How long have you been off the pill for?
> 
> I've came off the pill in September and I've ovulated at least once on my own since then.Click to expand...
> 
> Tbh, that's not alot of time off the pill and you're probably better off leaving things alone and letting your cycle come back normally.
> 
> It took 1 year for my cycles to return after BC and a further year for my cycles to regulate.
> 
> Hun, look I'm not trying to be mean but I doubt Chlomid is the way forward, or the AC. You need to let your body right itself. I know it means waiting, but whilst you're waiting you can just have fun and relax rather than stress TTC.Click to expand...
> 
> How old are you Faythe?Click to expand...

23 :thumbup:

Look, I'm just trying to offer another view point because it just seems like you're not doing your body any favours by not letting it sort itself out :shrug:


----------



## Rachael1981

katiekittykat said:


> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> Lol!
> 
> I'm useless at sewing. I don't think I could manage a Sunday Dinner, although I would love one lol!
> 
> I'll let you know when I next have one and you can come over! :haha:Click to expand...

Thanks, hopefully I'll be feeling better by then :haha:


----------



## katiekittykat

Faythe said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Do you ovulate on your own?
> 
> How long have you been off the pill for?
> 
> I've came off the pill in September and I've ovulated at least once on my own since then.Click to expand...
> 
> Tbh, that's not alot of time off the pill and you're probably better off leaving things alone and letting your cycle come back normally.
> 
> It took 1 year for my cycles to return after BC and a further year for my cycles to regulate.
> 
> Hun, look I'm not trying to be mean but I doubt Chlomid is the way forward, or the AC. You need to let your body right itself. I know it means waiting, but whilst you're waiting you can just have fun and relax rather than stress TTC.Click to expand...
> 
> How old are you Faythe?Click to expand...
> 
> 23 :thumbup:
> 
> Look, I'm just trying to offer another view point because it just seems like you're not doing your body any favours by not letting it sort itself out :shrug:Click to expand...

I know you're just trying to help :hugs:....but the thing is Faythe, I'm 33. I'll be 34 this year. I don't have the luxury of time to try and let my body sort itself out - if I did I would definitely take advantage of it. I've spent the last 15 years having a very successful career, have found the man I want to spend the rest of my life with, and we've just bought our dream house by the sea. A child is the only thing missing, and if someone came along and told me I had to do a star jump every 10 mins for the next 2 weeks in order to get pregnant I would do it. It may well be that the various supplements I'm taking are hindering rather than helping my cycle....it may be that they're not and I'm just having a random anovulatory cycle. But either way I need to find out. And if there's anything a doctor can give me to help then I'm gonna take it. If I had been ready at the age of 23 to have a baby, I probably would have let nature take it's course too.


----------



## ddk

katie i know exactly how u feel! i'm 32 and if i had to drink my own pee to get a baby i would lol!! bn told to let ur body sort itself out is v frustratin go to ur gp and cry and make a fool outta urself if u have to!! how long r u off bc?x


----------



## 3boys

i have to agree with you Katie, i definitely understand where you are coming from especially as you have told me you want more than 1 baby! x x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I'm only 25 and I am not letting nature take it's time. I guess that I have waited for almost a year to get our wish of a baba but I personally don't see any problem with giving nature a helping hand :hugs:

When we first started trying and nothing was happening everyone told me I was being impatient and that I just had to relax :wacko: I think I am living proof that unfortunately sometimes time does not heal all, I think it is all down to the individual though.


----------



## katiekittykat

ddk said:


> katie i know exactly how u feel! i'm 32 and if i had to drink my own pee to get a baby i would lol!! bn told to let ur body sort itself out is v frustratin go to ur gp and cry and make a fool outta urself if u have to!! how long r u off bc?x

I came off the pill in September, which I know isn't very long in the grand scheme of things. I'm not going to the GP because I'm not pregnant - I'm going because I want to start to try to get pregnant and at the minute I can't.

I'm hoping the GP is going to be sympathetic - it is a woman, but she is quite young too!

Thanks for the support :hugs:


----------



## Lisa40

:hugs:

You tell your GP if they don't help you then they'll have me to answer to :gun:

:thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I would do anything for a baby too, and I know I wouldn't be waiting if I was in your position Katie, in fact I would have been to the doctor before now!


----------



## ddk

fxd mine said she wud start off with blood tests in march i've bn ttc since sept as well! my friend came off bc in sept 09 and it took almost a year for her first af but she wasnt worried but even so i think she still thought it was frustratin.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Stick to your guns, read up on latest guidelines and protocols so if she starts trying to fob you off you have something to back you up. Oh and make sure you drop in that you will be speaking to your local PCT about the outcome and that will scare up some results ;)


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm really hoping I don't have to get all militant! I don't think it's an unreasonable request...it's not as if I've turned up on cd29 saying 'Sort this out - I'm late!'

I've got a valuation straight after so I really hope she gives me good news!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

ddk said:


> fxd mine said she wud start off with blood tests in march i've bn ttc since sept as well! my friend came off bc in sept 09 and it took almost a year for her first af but she wasnt worried but even so i think she still thought it was frustratin.

Good luck with the blood tests. Maybe that's what they'll tell me too! I can't wait a year!!


----------



## ddk

we're at the 6 month mark so she will prob do the test as they are just simple blood tests at day 3 and day 21 of ur cycle to see if ur ovulating. i know ur having a long cycle. what vits and supps r u takin


----------



## katiekittykat

ddk said:


> we're at the 6 month mark so she will prob do the test as they are just simple blood tests at day 3 and day 21 of ur cycle to see if ur ovulating. i know ur having a long cycle. what vits and supps r u takin

I started taking Agnus Castus on cd36 (now on cd54). I've been taking Pregnacare Conception since I came off the pill in September and this cycle I've been taking 1000mg of EPO daily (for EWCM) and vit B6 to try and lengthen my 10 day LP.

I took soy cd3-7 this cycle too - I think I'll give that a miss in the future!


----------



## ddk

r u still takin the agnus castus?


----------



## Rachael1981

katiekittykat said:


> I'm really hoping I don't have to get all militant! I don't think it's an unreasonable request...it's not as if I've turned up on cd29 saying 'Sort this out - I'm late!'
> 
> I've got a valuation straight after so I really hope she gives me good news!

Fingers crossed she plays ball! I'll be thinking of you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## hope4bump

good luck for tomorrow. Let us know what she said, i am keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## katiekittykat

ddk said:


> r u still takin the agnus castus?

Yeah - I stopped for a bit when I got the positive OPK, but then I started again on cd50 when it became obvious I hadn't ovulated :dohh:


----------



## katiekittykat

Well, OH is off to the pub to play pool (loser) so I'm going to have a bath and play on my CSI game (loser).

See all you ladies in the morning with an update from Western Medicine! :hugs:


----------



## ddk

what about stoppin everythin apart from the preconception vits just to try and get this cycle finished? r u using opks or the cbfm? when i used opks i kept missing my surge as my periods r not regular with cbfm last cycle i ov day 11 and this cycle day 17


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I will be thinking of you tomorrow hun :hugs:

PS I love CSI and the game rocks ;)


----------



## Carhar

Hi Katie, how rubbish. 

I'm 31 have nooo patience whatsoever. I started ac in Nov had normal af (regular cycle = 6 months). This cycle had a lh surge with ac (pos opk) on cd24, so was convinced I o'd. On cd35 had ewmc, did another couple of days opks which were pos. I also had a temp increase. 

Even my OH said we should have tried earlier, but I wanted the career, house then the baby. Now I really envy those with regular 28 day cycles!

I really hope they get your cycles sorted!


----------



## Faythe

Katie (and the other girls),

Look, I'm not saying you have to let nature take its time but it just concerned me that the month you started taking soy and ac is the month your cycle has gone mad, and that perhaps you should stop taking them and let your body do its thing. I totally sympathise with the age thing, and I wish you all the best at the docs xx


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi Faythe. I for one can sympathize with Katie all the way. My last cycle was 72 days and I DIDN'T take any supplements like soy or AC or anything. My body just never got itself worked out. And I had been off birth control for about 4 months. At CD60 I decided enough was enough and made an appointment with a doctor. I am 28 years old, so I have a little bit more time than Katie, but am not blessed with nearly 20 more years of fertility either. Anyway, my doctor's point of view was, it doesn't matter how long you've been off birth control, if your body's "broke" then fix it. There's no sense in waiting it out and hoping that your period will eventually show up or not. The cycle lengths prior to the 72-day one were 39, 55, and 45 days each. When I finally saw my doctor, he also told me that he doubted I would have started my next cycle on my own for a while anyway, because it was clear to him that I was not ovulating. He prescribed Provera to get the ball rolling, my period started, and 2 weeks later I actually ovulated. Which for me is extremely early compared to my previous 3 cycles. I truly believe that Provera is responsible for that.

Anyway, sorry for rambling, but, I don't believe that Katie's vitamins are the sole or even the main reason for her long cycle. (I am one of those who tends to believe that soy and agnus castus is probably just a bunch of hokey anyway.) But I think it just happens sometimes when you come off the pill, and she's been off of it for nearly 5 months now, that's plenty of time for the body to sort itself out a little better than it has. If she wants to seek medical assistance then I fully support her because I've been through it myself.

I know you're trying to help, and with the best intentions. We all are. I also would agree that maybe stop taking soy and AC because it's not likely THAT helpful (just my opinion, and not based on any science.) But I think you just have to really understand where she's coming from. :hugs:We're all just so desperate for the :baby:


----------



## 3boys

good luck today hun! x x


----------



## firstbaby25

Good luck today Katie - I hope you get your af going again and hopefully next cycle you will O on your own and get preggo! Wohoo! Let us know chicklen how you get on!!


----------



## katiekittykat

Just printing out my chart now....will update you in a couple of hours!


----------



## missmayhem

good luck hun!!!! may be worth asking the doc on her view on soy and AC thou.........


----------



## Rachael1981

Thinking of you! xxx


----------



## Lisa40

:hugs: really hope they can help you

:kiss:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm dying to know the outcome of today... Namely that they have given katie provera and told her not to worry all is fine... As I am sure it is! :argh: she had a viewing/evaluation straight away after the docs didn't she???


----------



## hope4bump

yip, she had an evaluation i think....come on Katie, we are all very excited to hear what the doc said? x


----------



## 3boys

the suspense is killing me! x x


----------



## Lisa40

Me tooooooo & I'm off work today so I have nothing to do except refresh this thread... well actually I have tons to do, but I'm just going to keep refreshing this thread :blush:

xx


----------



## hope4bump

Lisa, you always make me laugh!! :)


----------



## Rachael1981

It's killing me too!

Think I'll go and hoover and hope she's updated when I get back!


----------



## 3boys

I may go and feed my children! hopefully she will update soon! how sad has my life become?


----------



## hope4bump

hahaha. i better start ironing...I'LL BE BACK


----------



## Lisa40

hope4bump said:


> Lisa, you always make me laugh!! :)

Thanks hun, I think this TTC thing is stressful enough, so I always try & inject a little humour where possible :thumbup:

I'm gonna go for a quick :shower: someone come & get me if she updates :haha:

xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Ha lisa I just had the QUICKEST shower that I ever had...

Has anyone seen the ad for boots webmd site with the girl who's like 'what's wrong with me?' (looks at computer) 'I could be in a coma!' :rofl: - I have to say that I have just done that :blush: - just convinced myself I have endo :blush: - I don't think that I have ANY reason to believe it other than I had time to read about ttc and ended up looking at that!


----------



## Lisa40

hahaha yeah I'm like that I couldn't sleep last night & I have really light periods, (TMI alert, but a bit of tissue is enough & they only go on for about 2 days) so I started looking it up & I now have all manner of diseases :argh:

:rofl:

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm back...sorry to keep you all in suspense!!

Well, no Provera and no Clomid.....but I have been referred to a fertility specialist!! Apparently the GPs in our area's NHS trust don't deal with anything like this, so it has to go through the Fertility Dept at the hospital.

I'm waiting for an appointment (should be about 3 weeks he said) and OH has got to do an SA and drop it off at the lab tomorrow.

So, nothing has exactly happened, but at the same time it has!

Feel heaps better. OH is grumbling, of course, but he's gonna do it.

You can all get on with your day now!! xx


----------



## 3boys

thats great news hun! you've become a bit of a bnb celeb! lol! glad your on your way to get things sorted! x x


----------



## firstbaby25

ahahah glad i'm not the only one... Just cause I am still al ittle paranoid about it. A few random twinges a month is ok right? I would know if I had endo right? It's just I do 'twinge' in the general uterus area without being pregnant and so this is what lead me to research! Plus Katie is at the docs I was thinking - should I go tell them that I am TTC? As they don't yet know and I have already done three months!


----------



## firstbaby25

Katie! That's excellent news, probably the best you could have hoped for... How has Malc got to do the SA when all you wanted was your period :dohh: - I wish I was under your PCT then! So annoying that they are different don't you think? 

Anyway - really pleased for you and I hope it goes well :cloud9: - did your doc say what they were likely to do?


----------



## struth

Katie - glad to hear that things are moving on and that you are getting to see a specialist! Probably better than seeing the GP anyway - they will know a lot more and be more up with things. 

Lets hope the NHS hurries up and gets an appointment quickly for you! While you are waiting though - let's hope you O, BD and have a BFP!!!!


----------



## Lisa40

yeay Katie - thats amazing, you'll be getting your :bfp: before you know it :yipee:

and firstbaby I wouldn't worry too much about a few twinges, apparently endo is really painful & some people can't even get out of bed, but it couldn't hurt to mention to your doc that you are ttc. I would maybe go along the lines of, you just want to get some advice on healthy eating or vits etc & that way thewy have a record in case it does take a little longer than you hope.

GL to all :dust:

xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

firstbaby25 said:


> Katie! That's excellent news, probably the best you could have hoped for... How has Malc got to do the SA when all you wanted was your period :dohh: - I wish I was under your PCT then! So annoying that they are different don't you think?
> 
> Anyway - really pleased for you and I hope it goes well :cloud9: - did your doc say what they were likely to do?

I did ask if all this was necessary when all I wanted was something to bring on AF....but they don't prescribe it here seemingly. He said if I needed something like Clomid or progesterone then the FS would sort that out for me.

I popped in to see Mal at work to let him know and he was like :dohh: The funniest thing is, he's got to do it at about 8am tomorrow then I have to take it straight to the lab before work....talk about pressure :haha:


----------



## hope4bump

lol, poor man! :) glad things are moving in a direction Katie. xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Glad things are moving for you! Hopefully the FS will be able to help you!

Poor Mal, talk about pressure bless him :rofl:

I can really go and do my hoovering now, I decided to brush the dog instead, figured it would be best done BEFORE I hoovered rather than after :rofl:


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks everyone - gotta shoot off and do another valuation now, but I'll be back tonight.

I feel so much better - so glad you all persuaded me to go to the doctors :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

I mean - it's top notch for you! Just stinks that other PCT's won't do a thing until that magical 12 month mark... I think obvioulsy the sooner this happens for you the sooner you can put your mind at ease with your age and stuff and less stress etc etc... 

:happydance: 

Lisa - thanks! I am going to go soon to tell them I am ttc! I have recently come off depression meds so I wanted to tell them then that I was coming off them because I was ttc, but I didn't :dohh: - so here I am... If I wait til next cycle when I am ovulating - it will fit with their records of me coming off anti - d's (I came off them months ago but the docs didn't know I HATE MY DOCTORS...) So I will go in like 3 weeks and say I am TTC...


----------



## Lisa40

Awww can you change doctors if you hate them? Where abouts in the world are you?

xx


----------



## Clobo

Katie I bet you are so relieved to have been to the docs and its brilliant they are referring you straight away, i was referred before we'd been trying a year too so our PCT is good too.

I had to wait a little while for a FS appointment but once you are in its easier to get more appointments and things moved really quickly for me!! They will have you sorted out in no time.

They will want to do your husbands SA just to rule out any male factor before they start giving you drugs and things. Im sure everything will be fine and you are well on your way to your :bfp:.

PS. Id wait two weeks and if you havent had an appointment ring up and chase them, mine took 6 weeks before i even had my letter!! ARG!!!

xxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Lisa40 said:


> Awww can you change doctors if you hate them? Where abouts in the world are you?
> 
> xx

I'm in Warrington... Me and Katie discovered this this week! Her family are here... I am gonna move I think they never do anything right by me and I had to secretly come off depression meds because my male doctor said that he didn't allow people to come off them in the winter - WTF?

I was thinking of moving to my OH's doctors, where it would be beneficial one day for us to have our records in one place and it's close to the hospital but i think my OH's parents are with the same doctors and don't really rate them... 

I want a docs that will refer me when I deem it fit :rofl: I think it's hard when I know I am gonna do their mandatory 12 months and see what happens but like someone has said earlier on if something is broke - fix it! Not that I think I am broke I just want reassuring that I am working ok :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

When did they say the results would be back on his SA? I wonder if you will have had :af: by then?


----------



## Lisa40

You can get a couple of home tests you know - one for SA & one for FSH (or something like that) the SA on is about £15-£20 and the womens one only a couple of £, try access diagnostics - I'm gonna get them - just to see.

xx


----------



## firstbaby25

I was gonna get a FSH one just to make sure that I was ok but I really don't want to know just now. I suspect that everything is fine and I am just being a :brat: I wanted to be pregnant and holding a baby by now! I think that with FF and OPK's I am sure to be ovulating and that is surely all that matters RE: female fertility? My cycles are regular enough and stuff (this is the longest one I have EVER had - and I reckon that's down to the presure this month of temping etc etc)... I :shrug: I dunno Lisa - I will see how I get on in the next 3 months (that will be 6 cycles TTC)... Do you have a game plan? I am happy to try for longer than a year as I know this can really take time but I reckon March 2012 is my cut off for 'naturally' ttc... We'll see though :)


----------



## Lisa40

Well me and oh have been trying for 16 cycles now. He's finally agreed to cut down on his drinking and I have ordered a sa online for him. I've been temping & doing opks for only 3 months but I am pretty sure I am ovulating, just a little later than I used to think, so I'm still hopeful for a natural conception. This is going to sound bad but I am also going to go to the walk in centre on Thursday to get checked for sti such as chlamidya which can cause fertility problems. I've been with oh for 8 years now but before that we both had other partners and well you never know. 

I've never had any symptoms and have never even suffered from thrush but I want to rule everything out I suppose. Once I have done all these tests, depending on the results will determine whether we approach the docs next month or give it a few more cycles of :sex: at the right times now :rofl:
x


----------



## Lisa40

Well me and oh have been trying for 16 cycles now. He's finally agreed to cut down on his drinking and I have ordered a sa online for him. I've been temping & doing opks for only 3 months but I am pretty sure I am ovulating, just a little later than I used to think, so I'm still hopeful for a natural conception. This is going to sound bad but I am also going to go to the walk in centre on Thursday to get checked for sti such as chlamidya which can cause fertility problems. I've been with oh for 8 years now but before that we both had other partners and well you never know. 

I've never had any symptoms and have never even suffered from thrush but I want to rule everything out I suppose. Once I have done all these tests, depending on the results will determine whether we approach the docs next month or give it a few more cycles of :sex: at the right times now :rofl:
x


----------



## Lisa40

Oops double post & it had to be about sti's didn't it :rofl:
:blush:


----------



## firstbaby25

Don't worry about it Lisa! I had the all clear from my GUM clinic last week :blush: I figured better safe than sorry - I have been with my OH for 6 years and he had an STI check about 2 years ago (he had achey balls) and I still went! As long as you have slept with other people in the past there is a chance of it... But you can also buy chlamydia tests online you know!! Did I tell you all I tested and got :bfn: this morning? :cry:


----------



## Lisa40

Noooooooo :sad2: how many DPO are you??

Oohhhh online clamidya tests *goes to look* :haha:

xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

I am 12dpo today af due the day after tomorrow...

It is free at the gum clinic and they test for other things not just chlamydia! Something for you to think about....


----------



## Lisa40

V true, yeah think I would like to get completely checked out, 12dpo is still sometimes too early, got my fingers n toes crossed for you.

xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks... I'm spotting though so probably is :witch: just putting her make up on! Sigh. On the upside, my conceive plus should be here all ready for next cycle! :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa40

Glad you are looking at the positives even if the bitchy :witch: shows up, but it's not over until she does.

Lots of :dust: to you
xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks... I think it will happen, so far! Lol. I know there seems to be nothing else ao :shrug: we'll see. I just took my temp and it's almost a degree more than this morning so that could also be good. Anything goes though with this ttc stuff doesn't it? Anyways if she's gonna show I only hope she hurries up! So I can get on with next cycle...


----------



## hope4bump

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks... I think it will happen, so far! Lol. I know there seems to be nothing else ao :shrug: we'll see. I just took my temp and it's almost a degree more than this morning so that could also be good. Anything goes though with this ttc stuff doesn't it? Anyways if she's gonna show I only hope she hurries up! So I can get on with next cycle...

i think your temps looks rather good...good luck :flower:


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks. My spotting may have stopped, with the oh though and he spent actually know I pee on sticks, check my cervix, tissue paper & pants religiously so I'll check again and see what my temperature says tomorrow :shrug: who knows...


----------



## katiekittykat

FX for you Jaynie....your chart looks good! xx


----------



## MummyCat

Great news about the referal hun!! At least they're not making you wait ages before having to see someone! :hugs:

On a side note...I wouldn't waste any time in trying to conceive. You may be lucky and fall quickly (fingers crossed and praying for this) however there is always the chance it may take a while and you'll be so angry with yourself if you'd hung about waiting cycle after cycle for your body to get in line and it might not do it on it's own! You've really done the right thing and rather get it sorted asap so you'll be closer to holding that first bubby of yours in your arms!!

Also wanted to point out that my cousin had her first at 35 and second at 37 and both are healthy boys. Two friends started at 35 and have also each had two healthy babies (all under 3) and are now 37 and 38 years old! xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks katie! My temps stay high into af I think because last cycle they were (I got my thermometer one day before :af:), bit I suppose any ttc-er lives in hope til the :witch: shows.

How you feeling? Better about it all :awww:? I suppose I'd feel better for just talking to a professional about it...


----------



## katiekittykat

I feel much better knowing that something is getting sorted....I was sure they would just tell me to go away and wait for my body to get back to normal.

The doc also said it was fine to carry on taking what I'm taking...EPO, Agnus Castus and vit B6...if I wanted. He thought they didn't make any difference either way :dohh: but if it made me feel better then carry on. He also thought the soy wouldn't have made any difference either way. The only thing he said was vital was folic acid, and when I said I had Pregnacare Conception he was happy with that.

I had thought about knocking the temping on the head until AF showed if (if she ever does :dohh:)......but I quite like it!


----------



## firstbaby25

I like temping too... I don't think my temps for :af: are reliable, so for the first two days of :af: I'm gonna not do it and sleep continuously for longer :happydance:. I think it's dead cool for ya, even if it turns out to just be a placebo effect :thumbup: I think you'll have a :baby: in no time! Fx'd... 

I have the joy of FIFA tonight... Boring.


----------



## Rachael1981

I'd keep on with the temping just in case something happens of it's own accord, then you can go armed with an up to date chart when you see the FS.

I know it's not quite what you hoped for, but at least he didn't fob you off and tell you to wait for things to regulate themselves. Hopefully it won't be long. Just think, this next time next year we could be meeting for coffee with our own little ones :D


----------



## katiekittykat

I've got PES 2010 tonight Jaynie :(

Rachael - I really hope so. We're not officially 'trying' at the moment (eg not timing BD) so it would be nice if I had an 'accident'!!


----------



## Rachael1981

You never know :winkwink:


----------



## katiekittykat

Nothing really to report this morning....except an interesting observation.

Since Thermometer-gate, and I've been taking my temp the right way, my temperatures have been really steady. Fancy that :dohh:


----------



## 3boys

well at least thats something! x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Morning Katie.

Fancy that! Mine are all over the place regardless :haha:


----------



## struth

katiekittykat said:


> Nothing really to report this morning....except an interesting observation.
> 
> Since Thermometer-gate, and I've been taking my temp the right way, my temperatures have been really steady. Fancy that :dohh:

LOL - Was thinking of you this morning when I took my temps - how did you tell that the temp has stopped changing? I can't see the temp when I have in my mouth (I tried going cross eyed and everything!)! Maybe your thermometer is longer?


----------



## Sideways 8

Well Katie, maybe now that you have a plan, the stress levels will go down and AF will rear her ugly head. We hope. I'm praying for you hon!!


----------



## katiekittykat

struth said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> Nothing really to report this morning....except an interesting observation.
> 
> Since Thermometer-gate, and I've been taking my temp the right way, my temperatures have been really steady. Fancy that :dohh:
> 
> LOL - Was thinking of you this morning when I took my temps - how did you tell that the temp has stopped changing? I can't see the temp when I have in my mouth (I tried going cross eyed and everything!)! Maybe your thermometer is longer?Click to expand...

I can kinda see it out of the corner of my eye....I can't see what the temp is but I can see it stop moving.

So OH didn't do his SA today.....:nope:


----------



## Rachael1981

Did he give a reason? :hugs:


----------



## Lisa40

oh noooooo :sad2:

:hugs:

xxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

:hug: katie! Maybe he's scared? Dunno try talk it out of him!


----------



## katiekittykat

Stage fright apparently. He's promised to do it before work tomorrow....I've said I'll help if necessary :blush:


----------



## Lisa40

Awww bless him, it must be hard (no pun intended :haha:)

GL to him tomorrow :hugs:

xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Lisa40 said:


> Awww bless him, it must be hard (no pun intended :haha:)

:rofl:


----------



## katiekittykat

He won't do it.....it's always going to be tomorrow, isn't it? :cry:


----------



## hope4bump

Hi Katie. I think men find that bit very scary. I remember when I said to my husband we might need him to do that he begged me to first 'try' again for another month or two. In the end we didn't need him to do it, but good luck either way xx :hugs:


----------



## Lisa40

:hugs: I'm so sorry, stagefright again? :sad2:

xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh Katie... I am sorry for you Hun, have you tried to reason has he said he is scared? I can't imagine that you are unapproachable, it's a bit out of order if he isn't giving you a reason or talking it through with you!! 

I've booked my docs tomorrow Lisa, gonna tell them we are ttc and stuff in case I need their help in a year's time!


----------



## Soili

Men are terrified of the idea that they might have something wrong with their swimmers. I'm telling you, TERRIFIED. They must know they can reproduce, it's in the core of their being. Besides, they're generally a lot less into going to doctors.

Oh, just thought I'd tell you, the other day I saw a few VERY long, what seemed like anovulatory charts of 70 days and more with ovulation still occurring later on and BFPs!! Don't give up on this cycle! :) I was checking it for myself, because I also tend to have long ones, I wanted to see if there's hope for those who ovulate very late.


----------



## katiekittykat

His excuse this morning is that he didn't have time as he was getting ready for work and he didn't have time. Which is why I wanted him to do it yesterday, so he could do it in his own time rather than against the clock :growlmad: He said he would do it tomorrow, but that's no good because I've got to take my car to the dealers to be looked at at 8.30am.

Every day he doesn't do this is another day I'm losing. And it's not as if I'm still in the running - we haven't DTD since last Sunday (so 10 days ago) :cry:


----------



## firstbaby25

I know - that's what's harsh about the docs saying that they don't prescribe provera. You went for you and before you can access treatment Mal has to do this, it is probably a shock but I agree that the result is that YOU lose out, I understand Katie - I would be seething! I agree that I have also seen a chart this morning with ovulation on day 78 and +ive pregnancy test result ten days later! Ha! Anyway, good luck, does the :spermy: have to be fresh? Could you drop it off before/after your car goes? 

Also, he is wasting nhs time! He's lucky to be offered help so early on ya know... Maybe talk to him about all these things? Unless you have tried :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

I wouldn't be happy either. Have you tried explaining to him that every day he doesn't do this means another day you have to wait for help?

I hope he gets it done for you :hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

Sorry Katie. I agree with the other ladies here when they say the pressure on him is probably not very productive. Does it have to be really fresh? Could he do it at night and put it in the freezer until you get to take it to the doc?


----------



## katiekittykat

It has to be at the lab within an hour of it being....produced. And even then it has to be kept warm on the way to the lab.

I'm getting sick of fighting with him to do stuff - it's a fight to get him to DTD, it's a fight to get him to take 1 small multi-vit pill every day, and now I have to fight to get him to give the doctor a sample. It seems like every day I find a new way that he can let me down.


----------



## Faythe

Sit him down and have a heart to heart with him hun. Either he's terrified or he's not in this with you 100%. Best to find out. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## hope4bump

:hugs: i think he is just worried that the 'problem' might be with him... do they need his SA results before they can start doing tests on you though? :hugs: Hope he co-operates soon..xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm out of ideas....we've had heart-to-hearts about it, I've cried, I've shouted, he's seen my charts, he's seen a copy of the letter from the doctors.

I realise he's probably scared to death that the problem is with him, but as I said, we know for sure that the problem is with me anyway - his SA is just a formality that has to be done before they will even speak to me. Even if he doesn't come through it with flying colours, it doesn't matter...it just means that they'll fix us both at the same time rather than just me.

I've had to come to terms with the fact that I don't work properly and I had to make the first step of going to the doctors. I personally don't think it's much to ask.


----------



## firstbaby25

katiekittykat said:


> It has to be at the lab within an hour of it being....produced. And even then it has to be kept warm on the way to the lab.
> 
> I'm getting sick of fighting with him to do stuff - it's a fight to get him to DTD, it's a fight to get him to take 1 small multi-vit pill every day, and now I have to fight to get him to give the doctor a sample. It seems like every day I find a new way that he can let me down.

You're not alone here Katie :hugs: I know it's not so bad for me with a normal enough cycle and not having to get him to do this because like you I would be tipped over the edge if this happened to me. I struggle to get so much :sex: from him, he can't just remember to take a pill a day and it is hard ttc - I told my OH I wanted him to be more interested because I am introverted when left to my own devices and I silently despair... He has thus far failed to take that on board, i've only told him 3 times! So there you have it the great men secret. They're tossers because they are different to us :haha:... 

I'm sure it will get resolved lovey one way or another, do not despair :kiss: I am sad for you <3 not because I pity you but because I am *empathising*


----------



## Rachael1981

I hope you can get this resolved Katie :hugs:

You know where I am if you fancy a coffee(!) and a chat sometime :hug:


----------



## monalisa81

Oh Katie,
I'm sorry you're going through this.
But the thing is they're just men. Sometimes they don't get the importance of these stuff. I'm not exactly in the same position with you but I am on 12th cycle and going to doc tomorrow for talking about fertility issues. DH will come too. I never wanted things to come to this but now it has and someway I have to deal with it.
Men can't really get things sometimes.
Good luck hun, I hope he'll cooperate soon. :flower:


----------



## kates84

Katie I'm so sorry that you are having to deal with this.

I usually take the mans side in this sort of situation a little to even things out but in this case, with how patient you have been and how much you've had to deal with, he is being unreasonable and 100% in the wrong.

I get that he is scared and I get he is nervous - but doesn't he know that you are scared too? By refusing to this he is stopping you from getting the help you need and that is selfish whatever his reason is. Loving somebody means putting your own fears aside and doing things for their sake - especially when all you have to do is put some sperm in a container so that your partner can get the medical treatment they need!

Sorry to sound so harsh, I'm sure he's fantastic but on this one issue I can not see any justification and perhaps you should strongly point out to him that he is causing you to not get treated for your health issues and he needs to do it for you sake.

You don't deserve this stress, you're such a nice person


----------



## katiekittykat

As always, thanks for all your support girls :flower:

We're supposed to be going out for dinner tonight ('date night') but I can't even look at him, much less spend a couple of hours in public with him!


----------



## Rachael1981

Might do you some good though.... some time together might be what you need to talk and sort things out?

If you really can't face it though can you not cancel?


----------



## Sideways 8

Tell him that Katie! That you find it hard to face him because of all this!!


----------



## hope4bump

what ever you decide to do tonight, i honestly hope you get through to him, one way or another. :dust:


----------



## Lisa40

Hey katie, I've not seen all of this tonight cos I've been out ( oppohhhhh joys of the first part of the cycle :haha:)
to be perfectly honest I'd find it hard to ... Errrrr ... Hmmmm please myself on command, especially if I knew my partner knew what I was doing :blush: and was maybe outside the room, hell I find it difficult to get up in time to have a shower before work, let alone have a fiddle :rofl: I understand that without this you are gonna struggle to find some kind of answer but I also think mal may need a little time to get used to it, afterall you thought you were going the docs for your cycles and I bet he was nowhere near prepared to be asked for a sample.
Really best of luck though as i am sure you both deserve a little one very much

:hugs:
xxxx


----------



## kates84

The thing is though, I, and I'm sure many many ladies here hate for example smear tests.

I find them uncomfortable, VERY embarrassing and I get gut wrenchingly nervous at the thought of what they may find.

But imagine if we were told that unless we had one, our loved one couldn't get checked out for a condition they suspect they had, one that is causing them a crazy amount of stress - I think most of us would be on that table before you could say "Cervical swabs".

I think it's a similar situation. While I am sure he is by no means a bad person and probably just scared or embarrassed, he needs to do this for his partners sake - especially given his good luck in having such a partner.


----------



## Rachael1981

Good example.

I hate smear tests, even more so after the one I had 3 years ago. The nurse used a metal speculum, and ran it under the hot tap to warm it up... but it was red hot! I nearly hit the roof! Luckily I have moved and went to a different surgery for my most recent one, and tbh it was the quickest and least distressing i've ever had :shrug:

I'd still be there like a shot if it meant my OH got the treatment he needed though.


----------



## firstbaby25

Yes that is a good analogy, but most blokes aren't women and the fact that even I know I would go get that smear - doen't mean my OH would! I have had to come to terms with the fact that we are different and drawing analogies between what we would do will always make us lose because we are different furthermore we always come out on top when drawing said analogies because we are more *considerate* than they are! That's a fact in my opinion... Mal probably hasn't even considered the consequences of not doing it because he's so busy thinkink about 1)doing it and 2)*his* outcome (not Katie's)... 

It is still very unfair on you Katie and you have every right to be mad at him i'm not saying he's right but you will end up bitter if you compare yourself to him - i've been there! Anyway... what's the news for today?


----------



## katiekittykat

The news for the the day...I've stopped taking everything. Even my temperature. I'll still take the Pregnacare Conception, but I've knocked everything else on the head.

Things are still very hard at home - I can't even speak to him :cry:


----------



## Lisa40

I do understand what you are saying girls, and yes a smear is horrible, I've had to have all manner of colposcopys and things over the years, but all you have to do is lay there while they get on with it. 
If I was there and they asked me to bring myself to orgasm, even if they went out of the room, I don't think I could do it on command easily as it's a mental state you have to be in, in order to do it. My brain would be worried and it wouldn't let me enjoy myself if you know what I mean.
I'm sure he'll get it done, all I'm saying is his brain might need a small amount of time to prepare.
Good luck both katie and Mal :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs: :hug: :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh Lover, do you just wanna go get someone else's sperm :rofl: seeing as you are doing it for you anyway and not Mal - just go and toss someone off and take that in. Sure Mal won't mind. OJ, chin up - you'll get there. Did you go on date night?


----------



## Lisa40

Hey Katie,
I wrote that reply before seeing yours. I'm so sorry hun, I'm sure he will come round soon.
:friends:
xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm wondering here if you can pretend that everything is alright and dtd and stuff and collect it! Then it's done but that requires you not being mad at him... If I ever have to do it I am going to keep it secret from him, they just can't seem to handle the truth... 

Lisa - I get what your saying too but I don't think comparing men and women gets us anywhere. Mal should be able to do it, as a teenager he probably dtd to himself when his mum was downstairs (I know tmi for Katie) but sex & orgasm is also different for men and women! I get the pressure he's under but I don't think that it's anything remotely like asking a woman to do it because our argasms are for fun - they would need tissue or fluid that we just have... I just think it is what it is Mal has every right to feel pressured but Katie has every right to be annoyed too! It's a double edged sword!


----------



## Lisa40

Yeah she definitely has every right to be annoyed, it's just a shitty situation for both of them :sad2: & I hope everything work out ok soon :kiss:
xxx


----------



## kates84

katiekittykat said:


> The news for the the day...I've stopped taking everything. Even my temperature. I'll still take the Pregnacare Conception, but I've knocked everything else on the head.
> 
> Things are still very hard at home - I can't even speak to him :cry:

:hugs:

Can you go to your own GP and ask for things like blood tests or a scan to rule out some of the things that may be worrying you? I've had them done and we're not even at the stage of fertility investigations but they've managed to rule out PCOS, Endeomotrosis (can't remember how to spell that) premature ovarian failure and diagnose me with an overactive thyroid which they say could be what is causing my problems.


----------



## firstbaby25

It is harsh isn't it? I think she went and they said that they do not treat fertility problems or deal with it so she has to go through a specialist who wants to see Mal's swimmers first... It seems odd like - you just want a period, it's hardly even related to fertility!


----------



## kates84

firstbaby25 said:


> It is harsh isn't it? I think she went and they said that they do not treat fertility problems or deal with it so she has to go through a specialist who wants to see Mal's swimmers first... It seems odd like - you just want a period, it's hardly even related to fertility!

Excuse my rage but they are absolutely full of the brown stuff.

Katie, change GP's. You are having irregular cycles and they 100% CAN treat this without a fertility specialist. 

They can do bloods and an ultrasound to rule out all that I said above and if they do find you have any of those they can treat them. 

Within a month of me having crazy cycles my doctor ordered bloods and an ultrasound and he is treating me for my problems without even considering a FS. Yes, if they can't find what the problem is a FS would be great but they can and should start investigations for you if only to give you peace of mind.


----------



## firstbaby25

kates84 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> It is harsh isn't it? I think she went and they said that they do not treat fertility problems or deal with it so she has to go through a specialist who wants to see Mal's swimmers first... It seems odd like - you just want a period, it's hardly even related to fertility!
> 
> Excuse my rage but they are absolutely full of the brown stuff.
> 
> Katie, change GP's. You are having irregular cycles and they 100% CAN treat this without a fertility specialist.
> 
> They can do bloods and an ultrasound to rule out all that I said above and if they do find you have any of those they can treat them.
> 
> Within a month of me having crazy cycles my doctor ordered bloods and an ultrasound and he is treating me for my problems without even considering a FS. Yes, if they can't find what the problem is a FS would be great but they can and should start investigations for you if only to give you peace of mind.Click to expand...

You could always go back and say :nope: no :spermy: they can't deny you treatment based on him can they? Surely... I'd just be like, look he doesn't think we need it and he has every right to although it's 3 months that you've been trying it's still only 2 cycles - am I right? Try and tell the docs that they are wasting their money because *you just want a period and the chance to try*. Blah. Meh.


----------



## kates84

If they insist on referring you to anybody it should be a gyneocologist - and thankfully with one of those you wont need your other halfs co-operation.

Irregular cycles are a health issue not just a fertility issue. They need to find out the cause before they refer you.

For example, if your irregular cycles are caused by a thyroid disorder (like mine), you need an endocrinologist, a fertility specialist would not touch that one.

If you had PCOS, your doc should treat that or a gynecologist. 

They are doing it all wrong

They should find the cause, start to treat it, and if no joy THEN a fertility specialist gets involved.


----------



## Rachael1981

kates84 said:


> If they insist on referring you to anybody it should be a gyneocologist - and thankfully with one of those you wont need your other halfs co-operation.
> 
> Irregular cycles are a health issue not just a fertility issue. They need to find out the cause before they refer you.
> 
> For example, if your irregular cycles are caused by a thyroid disorder (like mine), you need an endocrinologist, a fertility specialist would not touch that one.
> 
> If you had PCOS, your doc should treat that or a gynecologist.
> 
> They are doing it all wrong
> 
> They should find the cause, start to treat it, and if no joy THEN a fertility specialist gets involved.

I did wonder when Katie said she was being referred to a FS and Mal had to give a sample, but not knowing anything about these things I wasn't sure.

Katie - perhaps you should go back to the doctor, and explain again that you're not there because you're not pregnant yet, but you're there because your cycle is screwed and see if they'll refer you to a gynecologist or for some other tests instead.


----------



## 3boys

im so sorry hun, that you have to go through this, i think its ridiculous that the doc wont sort out your cycle issues without Mal's sample. I hope you get it sorted soon! x x


----------



## struth

katiekittykat said:


> The news for the the day...I've stopped taking everything. Even my temperature. I'll still take the Pregnacare Conception, but I've knocked everything else on the head.
> 
> Things are still very hard at home - I can't even speak to him :cry:

Sorry to hear that things are bad at the moment. 

You never know - it might even be the best thing to stop everything at the moment. Perhaps the stress of monitoring/recording etc etc is contributing - who knows. FX'd that all gets sorted soon x


----------



## Sideways 8

Katie, I'm with all the other ladies. Find another GP or a gynecologist. Or anything that doesn't require Mal to provide a semen sample, like explaining to the FS that he just won't cooperate.

As an aside, Mal needs to man up and get over it. He needs to put on his big boy panties and deal with it, no "boohoo I'm under pressure" or "boohoo I don't wanna".

TTC is supposed to bring couples closer together, not rip them apart.


----------



## bebedee

Katie - just stumbled across this thread, hope you don't mind me reading. Didn't want to read and run!

I'm so sorry for the situation you are in atm. Men tend to get wrapped up in their own world and can't see past their own fear/convenience/problems. I hope things get sorted out for you soon.

B x


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks girls :flower:

Well, being as sick as I am about having no control over this TTC business, I've decided to take control over the other part of my life which makes me desperately unhappy.....

I've handed in my notice at work and I've got an interview for a job at the airport next week!


----------



## Rachael1981

Good Luck Katie! :D xxx


----------



## Sideways 8

oh my goodness Katie!! Good for you. Time to start fresh, eh? Which airport?


----------



## hope4bump

Keeping my fx for your interview x


----------



## 3boys

fx for your interview! you deserve some good news! x x


----------



## katiekittykat

And...a property investor has just said he would look into opening an agency and getting me to run it :happydance: I'm meeting with him on Tuesday morning!


----------



## Rachael1981

All go for you Katie! Hope you get a new job and are happier soon :happydance:


----------



## katiekittykat

I don't think I'll ever be 100% happy until I can at least have a go at TTC.....but it definitely helps.

OH is going mad that I've handed in my notice without discussing it.....


----------



## Rachael1981

Oh dear. If you want to escape I'm only 25 mins drive from Sunderland..........


----------



## Sideways 8

Katie I can see where he'd be upset but he'll just get over it. If you're not happy, you're not happy. Doing something about it is a good thing.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I agree with sideways 8 - it is really important to be happy in your job or else it will just lead to further complications in life!

I really hope it all works out for you darling :hugs: xxx


----------



## bebedee

I agree with the other ladies, you spend more time in work than you do with your friends and sometimes OH, so you really need to be happy there. Good on you for making such a big decision! Your OH will get over it - I bet it would be a different story if he was the one quitting his job...
X


----------



## Lisa40

Wow, go you :dance: :dance: :dance:

best of luck with the interview and meeting too, really hope you find something you love doing :hugs:
xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Katie I agree! nWork has such control over us, that we have ethics and that it pays the way! BUT money isn't everything I have previously ran myself in to the ground for a badly paid job - I was getting 2 trains to earn about £700 a month, my travel was well over £200 a month and I ended up at the doctors on sleeping tablets and anti-d's. I think you should feel just great having, like you say, took some control back! I wish you all the very best and glad you haven't stayed there at the detriment to your mental health. :kiss: 

I hope you get the job you want!


----------



## katiekittykat

Love you all :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kates84

Good luck on the interview!

Good for you!


----------



## britt24

Good luck with your interview Katie!! Hope it goes well xx

(hope you dont me me still stalking you x)


----------



## katiekittykat

britt24 said:


> Good luck with your interview Katie!! Hope it goes well xx
> 
> (hope you dont me me still stalking you x)

Don't you dare stop!! I love to see your ticker moving up xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Hope you don't mind me asking katie...

Britt I didn't know you had :bfp: pretty sure I seen you on this thread moaning about cycles. Guess I'm after some PMA - you got a :bfp: despite crazy post BCP cycles?

Oh and congratulations :happydance:


----------



## britt24

firstbaby25 said:


> Hope you don't mind me asking katie...
> 
> Britt I didn't know you had :bfp: pretty sure I seen you on this thread moaning about cycles. Guess I'm after some PMA - you got a :bfp: despite crazy post BCP cycles?
> 
> Oh and congratulations :happydance:

yeah i came off the pill in september and i had a cycle from then until december 19th with no period!! then thought it was going mad again cos i was late and negative but my test didnt show anything until i was 4 days late so was a real shock but yes they swent back eventually x

and thanks x


----------



## Rachael1981

Love you too Katie :kiss:

And congratulations Britt! :D xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

britt24 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind me asking katie...
> 
> Britt I didn't know you had :bfp: pretty sure I seen you on this thread moaning about cycles. Guess I'm after some PMA - you got a :bfp: despite crazy post BCP cycles?
> 
> Oh and congratulations :happydance:
> 
> yeah i came off the pill in september and i had a cycle from then until december 19th with no period!! then thought it was going mad again cos i was late and negative but my test didnt show anything until i was 4 days late so was a real shock but yes they swent back eventually x
> 
> and thanks xClick to expand...

I haven't been on BCP for ages I just despair, because I got :af: the other day and then I am sad when I get her thinking that I can't get preggo. Then I read about unusual :bfp: like you probo thought you wouldn't for a while so it always uplifts me - I am being stupid, I have no real reason to think that I am broke!


----------



## Clobo

Right my turn to give you some PMA now ... 

Aw Rachael, you arent broken, im amazed anyone gets pregnant the amount of things that have to be right even if you dont have any problems ... but the miracle does happen every day and it WILL be your turn soon!!

Is there something different you can do this time to try and help? Do you temp? Have you been to see a specialist??

Keep that chin up xxxx


----------



## hope4bump

Clo_mid said:


> Right my turn to give you some PMA now ...
> 
> Aw Rachael, you arent broken, im amazed anyone gets pregnant the amount of things that have to be right even if you dont have any problems ... but the miracle does happen every day and it WILL be your turn soon!!
> 
> Is there something different you can do this time to try and help? Do you temp? Have you been to see a specialist??
> 
> Keep that chin up xxxx

your chart looks really good, when will you test? :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Hiya Clo_mid,

It's me that spends the first two days of my googling things that I am petrified I have (without symptoms) like I don't have a reason to believe I am brok ebut I think that I have missed endo or pcos... I know I haven't - I have virtually no symptoms apart from a bit if a tash on my face that i've always had rofl:), my last cycle being 5 days longer than the rest and the fact that sometimes my period lasts longer/shorter or is lighter/heavier... I am just being a sap... Just it's CD3 and I always get a bit like this when the 'failure' of the month before sets in!


----------



## firstbaby25

Clo_mid - I agree! When are you going to do a test?


----------



## Clobo

I know its the waiting that turns us all into nervous wrecks .. just had news that if its not a :bfp: this time round then its either an 18 week wait for my laparoscopy or almost £3000!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well i am on the February testers for the 3rd Feb although ive decided to test tomorrow morning with some other ladies from another thread, i dont think i want to do it on a work day and the next weekend is too far away! so tomorrow it is .... glad you think my chart is good, just hope its not tricking me!!

Hope4bump - congratulations i bet you are over the moon, i pray for a sticky bean for you!

First - i really hope this cycle is your lucky one!!!! :dust:

xxxx


----------



## hope4bump

Thanks Clo_mid. Still very early days for me but keep on hoping and praying :) can't wait to see your update in the morning :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Me neither GL hun! I hope that you get your :bfp: waiting for the laparoscopy sucks but is better than spending £3000... Will they stop your clomid in between?


----------



## katiekittykat

Oh Clo_mid....I'm keeping everything crossed for your :bfp: this time.....:hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Thanks ladies!! Its good to know you have people supporting you!

Yes ive been told to stop the clomid for now, done 2 months of it already so dont want to waste any more!!

Ill post as soon as possible tomorrow, ill be bawling my eyes out one way or other!!

Love of love xxxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

eeeek Clo I am so excited! It would be great for you to get that :bfp::dance:

Katie is OH speaking to you again yet?

xxx


----------



## Clobo

Hi Feisty

Long time no chat, how are you?? Did you get your :bfp:??

what symptoms did you have?? xxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Things are on an even keel with OH again. We had a huge row last night and there were things said....he's agreed to do the sample on Monday. And I've agreed that I'll try not to be so miserable and obsessive about it.


----------



## Sideways 8

That sounds good, Katie. Do you think he'll actually do it this time?


----------



## katiekittykat

Sideways 8 said:


> That sounds good, Katie. Do you think he'll actually do it this time?

I sincerely hope so. I think he realises what it means to me...although I had to come close to a breakdown to make him see :dohh:

We'll see what Monday brings....


----------



## Sideways 8

Praying for you hon. I really am. And for Mal because, it doesn't seem as if he's really all that interested in having kids. I hope that I'm wrong.

How was your relationship with him before TTC?


----------



## hope4bump

well Katie, sometimes it takes for 'things to be said' to get things back on track. i am thinking of you and keeping my fx for you :) xxx


----------



## 3boys

thinking of you! x x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Fingers crossed he understands a little better about what this means to you and the stress he is putting you under :hugs: I really hope things work out for you darling.

Hi Clo, no :bfp: for us just yet, currently 10DPO so we will have to see! Crossing everything for you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## MrsBucko

Hi Katie,

Sorry to hear about all your troubles.
I think I've chatted with you on the post pill thread.

I too came off the bcp in September. I'm currently on cd119 as I haven't had a period since the withdrawal period. I haven't had chance to read all of the pages - has the doctor done any blood tests?
I had blood tests done the other week and because they were normal (but with the progesterone low because I havent ovulated) then he has given me norethisterone tablets to try and kick start my period. It's such a shame if they won't try something like that for you! it's not exactly fair that some doctors will help and some won't. I must just be lucky that they're trying to help.

Funnily enough though I entered my temp yesterday on FF and it said I ovulated on Monday. Not entirely sure that'll be correct though so am still taking the pills.

I've got my fingers crossed that you'll get your AF very soon.

And I hope your hubby's is more understanding and does the sample too. I don't think it should be too much to ask with all the tablets, temping, opk's your having to do. Yeah it might be scary for him, but it's scary for us women too when it seems our bodies are doing what they're supposed to straight away.

Sorry for the long post :)

Good luck x x


----------



## threebirds

Hiya Katie, heres to the new cycle  xx


----------



## Clobo

:bfn:

I managed to get to sleep ok and woke this morning at 5am, managed to get to sleep for another hour and had really vivid dreams about POAS and there being too many lines and having a baby boy who was already about 1 and lying in a bath of beans ....

.... so I got up and went to the loo, checked for AF first so as not to waste a :test: and then did the deed ..... :bfn:

Im feeling abit numb to be honest, i would have thought it would have shown by 13 dpo, my nips had even started feeling a bit twingy but maybe its AF on her way. Mind you im not out yet, been searching on FF and there are loads of charts where there has been a :bfn: at 13 dpo followed by a :bfp:!!

Either way if AF doesnt arrive ill be testing again tomorrow.

:hugs: and :kiss:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm glad you sorted things out with mal Katie, hopefully he'll do the sample on Monday. 

Sorry it's bfn clo, but you still have a chance so Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Katie - I had a breakthrough chat with my OH too and I pretty much broke down and said I am ttc on my own basically! Weird that we both did! Glad you got somewhere with it and yeah mine said the same that we have to have a life while we are ttc and he doesn't think I am doing too well in my head with ttc... Blah blah blah...

So excited that you are going to get things moving! :dance: :happydance: I'll be thinking of you this weekend... Boys can *seem* that they don't want kids because to some of them it's not 'real' until the baby comes and I don't think that's bang out of order seeing as we will carry them etc etc....

Clo - sorry for your :bfn: I reckon dreams are a good sign I reckon i've been preggo once before and not known because I NEVER dream and I had a cycle where I dreamt loads and also had a bit of IB type symptom so I think you are still in until the :witch: shows!


----------



## Clobo

Thanks Rachael, im trying to stay positive after a massive cry this morning, got lots to do today with people that dont know im TTC so hopefully there will be no talk of babies!!

Going to test again in the morning so ill let you know :hug:

*Feisty* - when are you going to test?? I wish you loads of :dust:

*Katie* - Good luck on monday, best thing you can do is not even mention it between now and then!! :dust:

*Firstbaby *- I reckon loads of people have chemical pregnancies and never know a thing about them, its only cos we are trying so hard that we notice them at all, its a really sad thing. Thanks for the wishes, ill keep you posted.

xxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Hi girls :flower:

I've had to come into work today, so just a very quick message to say that we are still on good terms at home....

My OH has said pretty much the same as yours Jaynie....but how can we relax? You can't just un-know what you know about TTC....:shrug:

We'll see what Monday brings.....I took my temperature just out of curiosity this morning and it was still low. :dohh:


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi Katie. I'm glad that you guys are doing better at home. Nothing (to me) is more frustrating than having to deal with tension at home with the the hubby. That being said, try to relax the best you can and I know that's difficult, but the stress is probably affecting your ov at this point... but what do I know maybe you're not as stressed as I'm reading you out to be. Which I hope is the case. :hugs:

Also... I got my :bfp: this morning. DH and I are shaking happy and nervous!! :)


----------



## hope4bump

Sorry Clo, but as you said you are not out yet... Fx for you.
Congratulations sideways :) xx


----------



## 3boys

congrats sideways


----------



## katiekittykat

Sideways 8 said:


> Hi Katie. I'm glad that you guys are doing better at home. Nothing (to me) is more frustrating than having to deal with tension at home with the the hubby. That being said, try to relax the best you can and I know that's difficult, but the stress is probably affecting your ov at this point... but what do I know maybe you're not as stressed as I'm reading you out to be. Which I hope is the case. :hugs:
> 
> Also... I got my :bfp: this morning. DH and I are shaking happy and nervous!! :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Huge huge congratulations to you and your OH :hugs: I wish you the healthiest and happiest 9 months. I'm over the moon for you! :hug:


----------



## firstbaby25

I know Katie! It's hard to go back and not know everything that you have found out through google, on here and just wanting to know more! We are good now too and I think I got through - we'll see next cycle I don't want him to ask me everyday I just want him to know where *we *are up to with ttc! 

Congratulations Sideways! Do you mind me asking how long you were ttc for and stuff? If you think anything helped? I know you've probo been asked one million times but I like knowing this stuff... Did you use a lube or vits for the OH? I just like to be armed :gun: :gun:!


----------



## Sideways 8

firstbaby25 said:


> I know Katie! It's hard to go back and not know everything that you have found out through google, on here and just wanting to know more! We are good now too and I think I got through - we'll see next cycle I don't want him to ask me everyday I just want him to know where *we *are up to with ttc!
> 
> Congratulations Sideways! Do you mind me asking how long you were ttc for and stuff? If you think anything helped? I know you've probo been asked one million times but I like knowing this stuff... Did you use a lube or vits for the OH? I just like to be armed :gun: :gun:!

I don't mind you asking me at all. Well to be honest I was in a situation like Katie, my last cycle before this one was sooo long and I finally got to the doctor. Only, my doctor gave me Provera to induce my period... that cycle was 72 days. My previous cycles were longish too, all over 40 days or so. Anyway, after taking Provera to jumpstart my cycle I ovulated 17 days later (which was really early compared to all those long cycles before). As far as any tricks, not sure what we did. DH didn't change his lifestyle much. No vitamins but he did start exercising more so that he could lose his beer gut lol. I used PreSeed but more as a lube than anything. And I lied in bed for about 10 minutes after DTD everytime. I quit caffeine cold turkey because I heard that it can thin your uterine lining a little bit. Please don't get freaked out if you're drinking caffeinated stuff though because my cousin is pregnant with her 3rd and she drinks Cokes like there is no tomorrow. I'm just probably going to be one of those psycho pregnant women who follows all the rules lol.

Best wishes to all you wonderful ladies. Katie is so lucky to have you guys as her support system. I'll still be hanging around though, hope you don't mind!!!

And thanks again for the congrats. :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations Sideways! :hugs:


----------



## Lisa40

:hi:ladies, 

I've been working loads over the past few days so had a lot to catch up on. Really glad you & the OH are on good terms again Katie, & I hope he manages to 'do the deed' on Monday.

huge congratulations sideways :yipee: :yipee:

xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Sideways 8 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I know Katie! It's hard to go back and not know everything that you have found out through google, on here and just wanting to know more! We are good now too and I think I got through - we'll see next cycle I don't want him to ask me everyday I just want him to know where *we *are up to with ttc!
> 
> Congratulations Sideways! Do you mind me asking how long you were ttc for and stuff? If you think anything helped? I know you've probo been asked one million times but I like knowing this stuff... Did you use a lube or vits for the OH? I just like to be armed :gun: :gun:!
> 
> I don't mind you asking me at all. Well to be honest I was in a situation like Katie, my last cycle before this one was sooo long and I finally got to the doctor. Only, my doctor gave me Provera to induce my period... that cycle was 72 days. My previous cycles were longish too, all over 40 days or so. Anyway, after taking Provera to jumpstart my cycle I ovulated 17 days later (which was really early compared to all those long cycles before). As far as any tricks, not sure what we did. DH didn't change his lifestyle much. No vitamins but he did start exercising more so that he could lose his beer gut lol. I used PreSeed but more as a lube than anything. And I lied in bed for about 10 minutes after DTD everytime. I quit caffeine cold turkey because I heard that it can thin your uterine lining a little bit. Please don't get freaked out if you're drinking caffeinated stuff though because my cousin is pregnant with her 3rd and she drinks Cokes like there is no tomorrow. I'm just probably going to be one of those psycho pregnant women who follows all the rules lol.
> 
> Best wishes to all you wonderful ladies. Katie is so lucky to have you guys as her support system. I'll still be hanging around though, hope you don't mind!!!
> 
> And thanks again for the congrats. :hugs:Click to expand...

:cloud9: thanks! I just like knowing... I have conceive plus for this cycle because pound for pound it was cheaper :blush: I am hoping it does the trick! I hope this is it for you now :dust: for a sticky one! Have you missed your :af: yet? That's a breathe easier moment isn't it? I'm off caffeine now too but decided that last cycle in the 2ww. I bought some green tea though to have a hot drink in the morning :smug:


----------



## Clobo

:bfn: from me again this morning, im now convinced im out :cry:

How is everyone else?? xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Clo what dpo are ya? Please don't despair - I test early to satisfy my POAS addiction but you are early and you are not with the :witch: no? You are still in yet my lovely! 

Also, RE the fact that you might have to wait I know it sucks, but you can focus the time on positive things - still take the vits and make your womb a lovely home and stuff! I have every faith that you will one day hold your LO and wonder what the drama was about... I think that will happens for all of us - I really do!


----------



## katiekittykat

So sorry Clo_mid :hugs: I'm keeping up the PMA for you though....you're not out til AF shows up xx

cd61 for me.....I took my temp again this morning and it had gone up a little bit, but not enough to suggest that it's happened :coffee:

I've started doing Kleeneze to try and make some extra cash, so I'm going to one of their seminars today. Should be interesting...and hopefully profitable!


----------



## Clobo

Firstbaby, thanks for the positive thoughts, im on cd 32 and 14 dpo so hoping I should at least find out one way or the other soon!

Katie, thanks also and i really hope that something happens for you soon, waiting sucks! Kleeneze will be cool, I did Virgin Vie years ago but found with the parties and all it was far too much with a full time job as well, hopefully you'll make a success of it!!

Big hugs, enjoy the sun xxxx


----------



## Clobo

Katie - meant to say that i got the CSI Wii game (Fatal Conspiracy) and ive already lost two hours of my life to it this morning .... its FAB!!! xx Do you have any others?? We could swap when we have finished!

x


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry clo, I'm hoping af stays away for you. 

Katie, kleeneze sounds good, hope it goes ok today


----------



## katiekittykat

I've got the same CSI game as you Clo_mid!! I'm halfway through the 4th case...it's such a timewaster lol. I'm going to try and get the other 2 from ebay, so I'll let you know how I get on.

I've started doing the Kleeneze cos they've got a deal on where it's free! Otherwise I wouldn't be able to afford it. I used to do Avon, but it was costing me more than I made :dohh: At least I know I won't want to buy anything myself from Kleeneze :haha: If anyone else fancies it, let me know and I'll send you some info.


----------



## Sideways 8

firstbaby25 said:


> Sideways 8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> I know Katie! It's hard to go back and not know everything that you have found out through google, on here and just wanting to know more! We are good now too and I think I got through - we'll see next cycle I don't want him to ask me everyday I just want him to know where *we *are up to with ttc!
> 
> Congratulations Sideways! Do you mind me asking how long you were ttc for and stuff? If you think anything helped? I know you've probo been asked one million times but I like knowing this stuff... Did you use a lube or vits for the OH? I just like to be armed :gun: :gun:!
> 
> I don't mind you asking me at all. Well to be honest I was in a situation like Katie, my last cycle before this one was sooo long and I finally got to the doctor. Only, my doctor gave me Provera to induce my period... that cycle was 72 days. My previous cycles were longish too, all over 40 days or so. Anyway, after taking Provera to jumpstart my cycle I ovulated 17 days later (which was really early compared to all those long cycles before). As far as any tricks, not sure what we did. DH didn't change his lifestyle much. No vitamins but he did start exercising more so that he could lose his beer gut lol. I used PreSeed but more as a lube than anything. And I lied in bed for about 10 minutes after DTD everytime. I quit caffeine cold turkey because I heard that it can thin your uterine lining a little bit. Please don't get freaked out if you're drinking caffeinated stuff though because my cousin is pregnant with her 3rd and she drinks Cokes like there is no tomorrow. I'm just probably going to be one of those psycho pregnant women who follows all the rules lol.
> 
> Best wishes to all you wonderful ladies. Katie is so lucky to have you guys as her support system. I'll still be hanging around though, hope you don't mind!!!
> 
> And thanks again for the congrats. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :cloud9: thanks! I just like knowing... I have conceive plus for this cycle because pound for pound it was cheaper :blush: I am hoping it does the trick! I hope this is it for you now :dust: for a sticky one! Have you missed your :af: yet? That's a breathe easier moment isn't it? I'm off caffeine now too but decided that last cycle in the 2ww. I bought some green tea though to have a hot drink in the morning :smug:Click to expand...

Oh yeah, definitely missed AF. I didn't test till 14 DPO :) I do feel much better that it's not a chemical. And.... green tea is good for you all around, with antioxidants and stuff, keep drinking it! They say chocolate has caffeine in it, too, and I've been drinking chocolate milk like there's no tomorrow hehehe


----------



## katiekittykat

Back from my Kleeneze seminar and all fired up and ready to go!! Apparently the way to make money is to work on the recruitment side....so if anyone would like to join my team, make some extra cash, and qualify for a holiday to New York, let me know and I'll send you some info!! xxx


----------



## Clobo

Katie, yay you certainly seem to have found yourself something else to think about! Its great that you are doing this, I did my photography course and it really helped to give me something else to do and focus on!!

Good on you missus xxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Clo_mid said:


> Katie, yay you certainly seem to have found yourself something else to think about! Its great that you are doing this, I did my photography course and it really helped to give me something else to do and focus on!!
> 
> Good on you missus xxxx

Thanks Clo :hugs: I really hope I can make a go of this - if nothing else it'll give me something else to focus on!!


----------



## katiekittykat

So OH is due to hand in his sample today.....except we DTD at 2am this morning and he's supposed to have 'held it' for 3 days for the sample :dohh: My fault - I got caught up in the moment, and he didn't realise.....

I'm wondering whether he should just turn in a sample anyway or whether it'll be no good and, in 3 weeks time, when we get the results will they just tell us to do another one? :shrug: I would rather lose 3 days than 3 weeks I guess.


----------



## Rachael1981

Oops! :dohh:

I'd wait til Thursday then get him to do the sample then to be on the safe side


----------



## mandij33

Katie just get him to do another sample today and hand it in... it will just contain the freshest semen. That's what I've done before.. DTD the night before and produced sample in the morning. And he's sample was ok.
But it's up to you... :flower:

Good Luck


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> So OH is due to hand in his sample today.....except we DTD at 2am this morning and he's supposed to have 'held it' for 3 days for the sample :dohh: My fault - I got caught up in the moment, and he didn't realise.....
> 
> I'm wondering whether he should just turn in a sample anyway or whether it'll be no good and, in 3 weeks time, when we get the results will they just tell us to do another one? :shrug: I would rather lose 3 days than 3 weeks I guess.

morning Katie 
I think i would take it anyway because arent you taking the sample, so that they will give you something for your cycle? i think it would be important to take one aftre 3 days if you wanted OH tested because nothing was happening but because you just need something to sort your cycles out i would take it in to move things along quickly. I think holding for 3days is for your benefit for a proper test rather than them being able to tell xx


----------



## katiekittykat

That makes very good sense girls - thanks :hugs:

I'll go and give him the good news :haha:


----------



## mandij33

Just think of it this way... around OV your'd probably be dtd every day anyway I doubt your'd be abstaining for 3 days, so at least this sample will give a good indication of the condition of he's little swimmers that are fresh.. and that's what your'd want when trying to conceive.

As I said I have done it before.. and the sample was fine and he didn't get asked to produce again. :)


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: :rofl: 

What you like? Dunno what i'd do i'm a geek and I would probo wait but you two know what you are after - it's just in case there is something wrong with his :spermy: you have a chance to find it all out now but the fact is - I have bever done this and/or been asked to and the other ladies that have commented have! 

Hope you all had a lovely weekend :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

He's gonna do it this morning, and I'm going to take it this lunchtime.

Or that's the plan anyway.....it remains to be seen whether it'll happen....


----------



## Rachael1981

Hopefully he'll get it done Katie. I'm sure after everything that's gone on in the last week he knows how important this is to you :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

It was the last thing he said when I left this morning.....as it was his own idea let's hope it happens!


----------



## Rachael1981

Hopefully it will, if it was his own idea he might not feel as pressured to do it, so hopefully he will get it done.

Let me know if he does!


----------



## Clobo

Hi

Katie - good luck with the SA!! 

Also tekky question - how do you change the title of your thread????

xxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Clo_mid said:


> Hi
> 
> Katie - good luck with the SA!!
> 
> Also tekky question - how do you change the title of your thread????
> 
> xxxx

Go to your first post, click Edit and then Go Advanced x

I've almost finished the CSI game - the 4th case was really hard! How far are you along with it?


----------



## struth

Yeah - glad to hear that things are looking like they are moving forward again! FX'd he takes it in and you can get your appointment!


----------



## katiekittykat

As soon as I've handed it in I'm ringing up to make the appointment!


----------



## Clobo

Ah cool thanks me dear, i think I tried everything else possible!!

Im most of the way through the first case already, its brilliant, goign to have to get the other two, they had them on Play for about a tenner each!!

xxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Any news Katie?!


----------



## katiekittykat

It's done!! I've handed it in at the lab! :happydance:

Clo-mid - I'm watching a couple of the games on ebay...I'll let you know if I get them!


----------



## Rachael1981

:happydance::dance::headspin::drunk::wohoo::bunny:

Think they say it all :D


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm so happy I could cry! Have made an appointment to see the doctor on 21 Feb at 3.10pm. :cloud9:


----------



## Rachael1981

Yay! Then things should get moving for you! We will be bump buddies before you know it :winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Yay, thats really good news Katie, I have to say once i had made the doctor take me seriously it all happened quite quickly, I had blood tests, a scan and if they ask if you want to be referred to a specialist say yes straight away as the waiting lists can be quite long. I waited 13 weeks in total to get my first appointment.

Good luck chick, you are well on your way to your :bfp:

:hug:


----------



## katiekittykat

Will he have to come with me to the doctors appointment? Does anyone know?

I've just told him that I've made the appointment with the docs and he's gone off the deep end again....


----------



## Rachael1981

Surely he knew the whole point of all of this was so that you could see the FS to get help? So why has he gone off the deep end again? :dohh:

I have no idea if he needs to go or not :shrug:


----------



## Sideways 8

Yay for sperm sample!! hehe
But I'm curious why he would be upset that you got a doctor's appointment? How weird... I mean... he DID realize that's what the SA was for, right?


----------



## katiekittykat

He doesn't see the point of going to the doctors when it's me that needs the help. The way he's reacted you'd think I'd asked him to come with me and donate a kidney, or an eyeball or something!!

All I said was that if he off work he could come along with me - they might not discuss his test results without him being there anyway. And all I got in response was a major temper tantrum.


----------



## Rachael1981

Do you ever wonder why we bother? I certainly do at times :dohh:


----------



## Clobo

I think he can ring up for his results within a week of today or something and they should be able to tell him over the phone the general results. If all is ok then you can go to the doctors appt and they can start to sort you out, or if there is something wrong (hopefully not) then he will have to come with you for them to look into what they need to do.

So for now id just find out what date he can get his results from and just tell him he needs to make a phone call .... cross the next hurdle when you come to it chick.

Big Hugs for you, men just do not understand, mine came with me to my first FS appointment as he was told he had to but he didnt come the second time and that was when I was told I had to have the laparoscopy and I was so upset i had a panic attack and had to miss the afternoon of work and drive myself home. From now on husband is coming with me whether he likes it or not (which he wont like it!)

Sounds like you need to take tiny steps with him, it sounds like he's overwhelmed with it all and like someone said before he's probably worried (as all men would be) that something is wrong with him thats puts his masculinity at risk.

Keep that chin up, every step takes you nearer xxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I know....I was like, so if I ever do get pregnant are you just not going to come to any midwife or doctors appointments with me because it's got nothing to do with you?

Really, I should learn to keep my gob shut where all this is concerned :dohh:


----------



## Rachael1981

katiekittykat said:


> I know....I was like, so if I ever do get pregnant are you just not going to come to any midwife or doctors appointments with me because it's got nothing to do with you?
> 
> Really, I should learn to keep my gob shut where all this is concerned :dohh:

Dare I ask what his response to that was?!


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> I know....I was like, so if I ever do get pregnant are you just not going to come to any midwife or doctors appointments with me because it's got nothing to do with you?
> 
> Really, I should learn to keep my gob shut where all this is concerned :dohh:
> 
> Dare I ask what his response to that was?!Click to expand...

Apparently that's not the same thing :shock:


----------



## Sideways 8

Katie, you have the patience of a saint :)


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks Clo_mid. I'll try and get him to ring up in a couple of weeks. Seconds out, round two :dohh:


----------



## Rachael1981

katiekittykat said:


> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> I know....I was like, so if I ever do get pregnant are you just not going to come to any midwife or doctors appointments with me because it's got nothing to do with you?
> 
> Really, I should learn to keep my gob shut where all this is concerned :dohh:
> 
> Dare I ask what his response to that was?!Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently that's not the same thing :shock:Click to expand...

:shock:

:dohh:


----------



## katiekittykat

Sideways 8 said:


> Katie, you have the patience of a saint :)

I do, don't I? lol 

I really need to cop on that OH is really not interested in all this TTC....whenever I mention it there's always an argument. :dohh:


----------



## Sideways 8

Seems like he's best kept in the dark about a lot of things. Is that *your* doctor appointment in Feb, or is it his?


----------



## struth

katiekittykat said:


> He doesn't see the point of going to the doctors when it's me that needs the help. The way he's reacted you'd think I'd asked him to come with me and donate a kidney, or an eyeball or something!!
> 
> All I said was that if he off work he could come along with me - they might not discuss his test results without him being there anyway. And all I got in response was a major temper tantrum.

He was probably just feeling relief (excuse the pun!) that he had done his sample and was thinking that the pressure would be off him for a while - so when he then hears about the doctors appointment he feels the pressure is back. My OH would be exactly the same - pleased with himself for getting the pressure off him and then annoyed that I/the situation puts it back on him again. 

Men....


----------



## katiekittykat

You're probably right struth....but why can't he just communicate this instead of acting like a t****r?!?

The appointment is for me....I just thought he might either have to or even want to come along. The words 'moral support' are not in his vocabulary.


----------



## Rachael1981

I don't think 'Moral Support' is in a lot of men's vocabulary. My ex used to come to all my Doctors appointments so I couldn't tell anyone what was really going on. :dohh: And he decided every male doctor/physiotherapist/whatever fancied me then wouldn't let me go back.

If you want moral support I'll come with you if you like :hugs:

Not the same as Mal I know, but the offers there :D


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks Rachael - that's really kind of you :hugs:

I don't really need it (I don't think), but he doesn't know that :dohh:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm sure you don't need it for the first appointment. Sometimes I find easier to talk to the doctor about things if I'm on my own than when I'm with someone :shrug:


----------



## Lisa40

Awwww :hugs: katie. 
Sounds like you are having a bit of a rollercoaster ride at the moment!
Hey at least he did his sample :thumbup:

now you are completely sure that it was his :spermy: and not some random concoction of cream, cottage cheese, and water??

:rofl:

xxxx


----------



## mandij33

Katie just to let you know I think you do have to bring your partner with you for the 1st appt. They asked my husband to attend with me.. and they went right through both mine and hubby's health history... They said if partner wasn't able to come with me I'd have to reschedule the appt.

So seeing as your've got things moving now it might be worth contacting them and asking if your partner has to be present at your 1st appt. I'd hate for there to be further delay... Later appts after that you can go alone.. I just think it's the initial 1st appt. They build up your case notes etc.

I have been through this twice now.. and on both occasions Hubby had to be present
Good Luck hun :flower:


----------



## katiekittykat

mandij33 said:


> Katie just to let you know I think you do have to bring your partner with you for the 1st appt. They asked my husband to attend with me.. and they went right through both mine and hubby's health history... They said if partner wasn't able to come with me I'd have to reschedule the appt.
> 
> So seeing as your've got things moving now it might be worth contacting them and asking if your partner has to be present at your 1st appt. I'd hate for there to be further delay... Later appts after that you can go alone.. I just think it's the initial 1st appt. They build up your case notes etc.
> 
> I have been through this twice now.. and on both occasions Hubby had to be present
> Good Luck hun :flower:

Was this with just your GP, or when you saw the fertility specialist? I haven't been referred yet...I think the GP will do that once OH's results are back. All I want is AF!! It's not as if we've been trying and trying and it's not working...I feel a bit of a fraud going to see a specialist already :blush:


----------



## Rachael1981

I think it's the day for Mackem's to go off at the deep end for no real reason Katie :cry:


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> I think it's the day for Mackem's to go off at the deep end for no real reason Katie :cry:

Oh no....what's happened? :hugs: I'm just about to go to bed, but text me if you want xxxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

He's just being a prat about the MetroCentre meet. I'm off to bed shortly too, I'll send you a PM about it in the morning when we've finished 'talking' xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> He's just being a prat about the MetroCentre meet. I'm off to bed shortly too, I'll send you a PM about it in the morning when we've finished 'talking' xxx

Hope you got it sorted xx


----------



## Rachael1981

We did, just about to send you a pm xxx


----------



## mandij33

katiekittykat said:


> mandij33 said:
> 
> 
> Katie just to let you know I think you do have to bring your partner with you for the 1st appt. They asked my husband to attend with me.. and they went right through both mine and hubby's health history... They said if partner wasn't able to come with me I'd have to reschedule the appt.
> 
> So seeing as your've got things moving now it might be worth contacting them and asking if your partner has to be present at your 1st appt. I'd hate for there to be further delay... Later appts after that you can go alone.. I just think it's the initial 1st appt. They build up your case notes etc.
> 
> I have been through this twice now.. and on both occasions Hubby had to be present
> Good Luck hun :flower:
> 
> Was this with just your GP, or when you saw the fertility specialist? I haven't been referred yet...I think the GP will do that once OH's results are back. All I want is AF!! It's not as if we've been trying and trying and it's not working...I feel a bit of a fraud going to see a specialist already :blush:Click to expand...

Hi Katie

It was when I had my 1st appt with FS

No way are you a fraud wanting to go see a specialist, best get the ball rolling, you never know how long these things take.. in my case months. And especially to get your cycles regulated soon.. I can't imagine what it's like having such a long cycle... I whinge if my 26 day cycle ends up being a 31 day cycle lol.
Hope you get things sorted soon & best of luck :flower:


----------



## hope4bump

Ahhh Katie - I am so pleased he did it! Hopefully thing will move forward more easily now. Thinking of you :) xx


----------



## katiekittykat

We've agreed that he will call up for his results, and then if necessary he'll come with me to the doctors appointment.

He is utterly convinced that there is nothing wrong with him though.....and to be fair we know the (immediate) problem is with me!


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi Katie! Good to see that Mal is coming around :)

I really hope your cycle gets sorted out soon!! :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

I've had a little temp rise this morning.....tis the 2nd morning that my temp has risen (albeit in very small increments :dohh:)

Oh well, the assessment day at the airport seemed to go well, so FX for that. I'll know by the end of the week. Tried on my uniform and everything :haha:


----------



## Lisa40

Wooooohoooo for both the temp rise and assessment day, didn't you :sex: the night before last too?? :yipee:

xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

We did :happydance: Although technically it was Monday morning, so that's even better!

I'm not getting my hopes up though....we've been here before :dohh:


----------



## Lisa40

True, always good to keep things in perspective, but you never know, stranger things have happened :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I've put a few dummy temps in, and temp need to rise quite a bit before FF will even consider ovulation.....


----------



## Lisa40

Booooooo to technology :sad2:


----------



## Rachael1981

Glad the assessment day went well Katie.

We'll have to see how those temps go but you never know :D


----------



## katiekittykat

I've got terrible cramps :( Feel like AF is on her way....


----------



## Rachael1981

At least AF is better than limbo....

May be ovulation cramps? Who knows. Time will tell :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

You're right...AF would do me nicely! :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm the opposite, AF needs to keep away from me :haha:


----------



## hope4bump

Rachael1981 said:


> I'm the opposite, AF needs to keep away from me :haha:

Hi Rachael, your chart looks really good, might have been implantation dip on 9dpo... what is your lp?? Good luck to you :hugs:


----------



## hope4bump

katiekittykat said:


> You're right...AF would do me nicely! :haha:

well you never know Katie, since your temps ARE rising, might just be your ov...either way, i am sure you will be happy. As always, fx for you :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

hope4bump said:


> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> I'm the opposite, AF needs to keep away from me :haha:
> 
> Hi Rachael, your chart looks really good, might have been implantation dip cd9... what is your lp?? Good luck to you :hugs:Click to expand...

This is only my 1st month TTC so I really don't know for sure what my LP is, though going on my 30 day cycle AF is due on Friday, so that would make it a 14 day LP?


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm so excited for you testing tomorrow Rachael! How do you feel today? x


----------



## Rachael1981

Nervous! And nauseous! Not to mention exhausted :rofl: x


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> Nervous! And nauseous! Not to mention exhausted :rofl: x

All good signs!


----------



## Rachael1981

There's more but I didn't want to upset you! If this isn't my month I'm going to be gutted!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: good luck rachael tomorrow! Don't be negative though... Ttc is fun at times and you can have more :sex: :thumbup: it can take time :hugs: and it will happen if not this month! 

I have my fingers crossed though and sending some :dust: :dust: for you and your :bfp: tomorrow!


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks Jaynie. I think I'll be gutted as my chart looks so good and I have so many symptoms I'm kind of getting hopeful! Hopefully I'll get what I want tomorrow x


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> There's more but I didn't want to upset you! If this isn't my month I'm going to be gutted!

Don't worry about upsetting me! :hugs: I like living vicariously through you lot :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

I just had a bit of pinky CM :cry:


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> I just had a bit of pinky CM :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs:

Thank you x


----------



## 3boys

good luck rachael


----------



## Lisa40

Don't worry too much about the pinky cm. Anything is possible until af arrives. Really good luck to you. Are you testing tomorrow??
Xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I am, assuming AF hasn't appeared. Not feeling all that hopeful right now though :dohh:


----------



## Sideways 8

good luck Rachael. I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks Sideways x


----------



## katiekittykat

My temp has gone up again!! Could this actually be it?!?

Have you tested yet Rachael? :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Ooooo hopefully this is it!

Yeh I tested..... :bfn: and when I wiped the :witch: had got me. Waste of a test :dohh:


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> Ooooo hopefully this is it!
> 
> Yeh I tested..... :bfn: and when I wiped the :witch: had got me. Waste of a test :dohh:

Bugger! So sorry :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm surprisingly OK about it. More upset that I'm off to Edinburgh tomorrow with Ian and there's not going to be any :sex: :nope: :rofl:

But hugs are always welcome! :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

I was hoping at least one of us would be knocked up for the Metro Centre Meet!! Which reminds me....I must do a final list :dohh:


----------



## Rachael1981

Me too, but not to worry, it's going to be November babies for us! :D

And yes! You must do a list! And a March testers thread too! I'm testing March 4th, just in time for my birthday :dohh:


----------



## katiekittykat

Leave it with me....:haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Ok, just be sure to send me a link :rofl:

P.S. I'm adding you to my buddies, coz we ARE going to have November babies :D


----------



## firstbaby25

Oh No! Sorry Rachael. Hi HO though loving the PMA from you about having a November baby! I have conceive plus for this cycle too and i'm kind of looking forward to it :thumbup: - Katie do you like it? Is it sticky and stuff?


----------



## hope4bump

Aahhh Rachael, so sorry the horrible witch got you, fx for your next cycle xx
Katie, your temps are rising nicely.... Xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I quite like the Conceive Plus - not too sticky at all. I think the best word to decribe it is slippery :blush:


----------



## britt24

Hi Katie 
Great Temp rise looks like you have ovulated! and covered it by the looks of your chart so good luck!! i have everything crossed that you get your BFP this month and not need to follow up on the docs appointments!! xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Welllll i'm really hoping beyond hope for this cycle... 

We move in to the house at the end of February and I now have 3 interviews from all my efforts plus I want to quit smoking... So if this month is a :bfn: for me I will be having a break til May - it sucks because obviously you guys know that TTC is a hard mind frame to get out of isn't it? I think it's for the best though, we currently live with his parents and TTC is hard work so I did know that we would come to a cut off or at least I would! So I secretly have *everything* crossed for me this cycle. If it's a no I want to settle in the house and hopefully at least one job will come good so I can settle there too and also not have a baby conceived when i'm a right royal b**ch because i've quit! Sorry for the life story, thought i'd let you know! I'll still be here though and routing for your winter babies... *Technically* this month is the last month for me that I will have a baby in 2011 boooooo! But if you remember I did say that I didn't _really_ want a December baby!


----------



## struth

katiekittykat said:


> My temp has gone up again!! Could this actually be it?!?
> 
> Have you tested yet Rachael? :hugs:

Oooooo - I hope so Katie!


----------



## struth

FX'd and :dust: for all those November babies!


----------



## firstbaby25

Ps Katie I spied your chart and wanted to know if you have put a dunny temp in? I was looking at the higher temps against the lower ones and it looks like you will have it confirmed soon :thumbup:


----------



## katiekittykat

I did put in a dummy temp for tomorrow :blush: I shouldn't have done it really, because I've done this before and really got my hopes up. But....if my temp goes up just a little bit tomorrow, ov will have been confirmed on cd63.


----------



## Rachael1981

Fingers crossed, if it was CD63 then you have a good chance :winkwink:


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> Fingers crossed, if it was CD63 then you have a good chance :winkwink:

Well...an outside chance anyway :winkwink:


----------



## Rachael1981

Still any chance is better than no chance :winkwink:

And you never know, because you stopped everything and had given up maybe you will have been relaxed enough for it to happen :D


----------



## hope4bump

We made love 2 days before ovulation at a point where I also sat back and really gave up at that point, as I had a doc's appointment, and whala.....ten days later I had a BFP, so Katie, I am very hopeful for you xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Relaxed :rofl: You must be joking!


----------



## struth

A chance is a chance is a chance!! I will be checking in tomorrow to see if you have had that temp rise Katie! Fx'd for you.


----------



## Rachael1981

Ok, maybe you need to work on relaxed...... :rofl:


----------



## katiekittykat

Well FX it's something....I'm running out of titles for the thread! :rofl:


----------



## Rachael1981

:rofl:

I just picked up the hire car. I didn't realise how much I'd missed driving until I got behind the wheel again!


----------



## katiekittykat

Have a fab time Rachael xxx


----------



## struth

Will be checking in tomorrow to see how you get on Katie - hope you get the temp rise you are after!


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm 3DPO :happydance: And we managed to BD at the right time!!

I don't think I'm in with a shot, but I'm so pleased that there's at least some light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## 3boys

so happy for you hun! its about time and its fantastic that u bd at the right time!


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks 3boys :hugs: It's a miracle!! We hadn't BD'd for 2 weeks before that!!


----------



## firstbaby25

:happydance: even if your not preggo this is good news isn't it... Congratulations Katie :smug:


----------



## katiekittykat

It's brilliant news Jaynie :happydance: I've got so much to look forward to...either AF (sounds silly, but it'll be a huge relief after this long), or to see if my LP has increased, or testing on 20 Feb!!!

And I'm not even going to try and fool myself - I'll be symptom spotting like a woman possessed for the next 10 days!!


----------



## struth

Yippeeeee!!!! That is a really good temp rise Katie!! So so so pleased for you! 

I hope that this is the start of a return to normal length cycles and healthy eggies!!!


----------



## katiekittykat

Let's hope so! I'm still going to go to my doc's appointment on Feb 21....If I'm pregnant it's a bonus :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Woohoooo finally! Xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I know!! I thought it was never gonna happen!!

Aren't you in Edinburgh? lol


----------



## hope4bump

:happydance::happydance: fantastic news :) xx


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> I'm 3DPO :happydance: And we managed to BD at the right time!!
> 
> I don't think I'm in with a shot, but I'm so pleased that there's at least some light at the end of the tunnel!


Thats great news i am sooo happy for you :happydance:, lol everything happens when you make an appointment, AF arrived when i did and now you ovulated when you did lol.

and we dtd the same as your chart shows the day before and caught the eggy so got lots of faith in you. Good Luck got everything crossed for you !! xx


----------



## firstbaby25

yes i think it's too much to not be a good thing and besides it's a good thing just because you did O! :happydance:


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks Laura :hugs:

I'm disproportionately excited - I can't stop looking at my chart!


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> Thanks Laura :hugs:
> 
> I'm disproportionately excited - I can't stop looking at my chart!

you should be excited! and your temp is rising really well! i will be stalking your chart every day now!! xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm stalking your tracker, so you may as well stalk my chart :haha: I hope some of your baby dust rubs off on me!!


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> I'm stalking your tracker, so you may as well stalk my chart :haha: I hope some of your baby dust rubs off on me!!


:dust::dust::dust: there you go! heres to mad long cycles like ours turning into a bfp!! xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I just really hope this was a random one and not the shape of things to come!! Hopefully the GP will be able to sort something out when I go.


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> I just really hope this was a random one and not the shape of things to come!! Hopefully the GP will be able to sort something out when I go.

you wont need the GP to sort anything out! your chart is looking good positive thinking!! 

one thing to look for on symptoms, the only thing i got was like an ovulation pain which made me think i was ovulating late but it wasnt, then i got a massive nose bleed a few days before i tested. Other than that nothing my boobs didnt hurt at all they have only just started hurting, and tiredness kicked in when i was 14dpo. xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I've had a bit of ovulation pain (?) over the last few days, but I've had it on an off for the last two months so I didn't really pay any attention to it :haha:


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> I've had a bit of ovulation pain (?) over the last few days, but I've had it on an off for the last two months so I didn't really pay any attention to it :haha:

ooh really!! thats one thing i noticed a lot but no one ever put it as a symptom on here, but it was the only thing that stood out to me but i just thought knowing my cycles i am prob ovulating now lol.

just makes you wonder if it is when things are happing like the fertilisation or the movement of the egg after doesnt it x


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm wondering now :haha: I haven't felt anything else though - of course it's far too early :blush:

Of course I'm always tired so I can't really count that :dohh:


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> I'm wondering now :haha: I haven't felt anything else though - of course it's far too early :blush:
> 
> Of course I'm always tired so I can't really count that :dohh:


dont worry if you dont feel anything else cos i felt totally normal still do lol.

you will notice it, i am always tired normally get tired about 9 at night latest lol but a couple of days before my test and now i could easily fall into a deep sleep from 6 -7 onwards its strange my body just totally gives in after work lol xx


----------



## 3boys

hey hun, can i come back on join you ttc?


----------



## katiekittykat

britt24 said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> I'm wondering now :haha: I haven't felt anything else though - of course it's far too early :blush:
> 
> Of course I'm always tired so I can't really count that :dohh:
> 
> 
> dont worry if you dont feel anything else cos i felt totally normal still do lol.
> 
> you will notice it, i am always tired normally get tired about 9 at night latest lol but a couple of days before my test and now i could easily fall into a deep sleep from 6 -7 onwards its strange my body just totally gives in after work lol xxClick to expand...

You give me hope :hugs:


----------



## hope4bump

3boys said:


> hey hun, can i come back on join you ttc?

So sorry to hear 3boys xx :hug:


----------



## katiekittykat

3boys said:


> hey hun, can i come back on join you ttc?

Oh no......so sorry 3 boys :hugs: We're all here for you x


----------



## 3boys

thanks hun, but im fine, a bit teary eyed but fine, just hoping the bleeding will start soon and i can get on with things, at the end of the day i have 4 beautiful children to concentrate on so i will be fine.


----------



## katiekittykat

Glad you're holding up :hugs: And when you're ready to TTC again, you're always more than welcome to come and join the madness xx


----------



## 3boys

hopefully you will be over in first tri by then! x x


----------



## katiekittykat

I'll be happy if I AF arrives and I can start again with a normal cycle!


----------



## 3boys

true, that would be good as well. But from your chart and when you bd your in with a shot this month no?


----------



## katiekittykat

It's an outside chance....DTD 1 day before ov.


----------



## 3boys

its more than an outside chance, 1 day before O is perfect timing no?


----------



## Sideways 8

Katie, what a sigh of relief!! Wow. How exciting! Looks like this will be a 76-77 day cycle for you then... well hopefully it's more of a 40-week cycle hehehe :)

3boys, I am so sorry hon :( :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

3 boys sorry to hear :hugs: glad you are holding up or at least focusing :hugs: you don't even have to ask!!


----------



## 3boys

thanks guys! unfortunately it looks like i'll have to have a d&c as levels are still increasing but not at the right rate, last friday they were 4006 and today the doc rang and said they are 11400 so i have to go back nxt friday where they will double check everything and do a d&c.


----------



## katiekittykat

Sounds awful 3 boys :hugs:

I got the job at Jet2 :happydance:


----------



## 3boys

yeah congratulations! x x


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks 3boys! 

Are those your 2 oldest boys with you in your avatar? They're cute as buttons! Also, what's your name? I can't keep calling you 3boys...:blush:


----------



## 3boys

yes they are my eldest two, i was 9 months pregnant in that pic with caleb, was trying to keep busy on my due date had him that night so its a bit of an old pic, and my name is Tricia. I'm trying to upload a pic of caleb and ava for you to see, trying to keep myself busy! lol


----------



## katiekittykat

:hi: Tricia!


----------



## 3boys

here is my princess Ava
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4113/5416690436_9497764acd.jpg
04/02/2011 by triciak02, on Flickr

and here is caleb (he cant seem to open his eyes when the flash goes lol)
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5011/5416080785_b27ac99b3b.jpg
04/02/2011 by triciak02, on Flickr


----------



## 3boys

but this is my fav pic of Ava when she was 1 month

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4116/5415150531_b0a050fa89.jpg
princess ava by triciak02, on Flickr

Sorry to bore you! lol


----------



## katiekittykat

Your children are absolutely beautiful! But the youngest two aren't flame-haired like the oldest two!! Do they take after you and the boys take after your DH?


----------



## 3boys

its strange isnt it? i was born with red hair but it went darker when i was about 2, my dad also had red hair before it went gray and Philips mam and nana have red hair, i would of loved Ava to have the older boys colour and calebs curls. here is a pic of caleb with his eyes open lol! 
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5174/5416757476_4b69838294.jpg
04/02/2011 by triciak02, on Flickr


----------



## struth

Congrats Katie - things are looking up for you! :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks struth! A good day all round really!!


----------



## hope4bump

struth said:


> Congrats Katie - things are looking up for you! :hugs:

temps are looking good struth, when are you testing?
:)


----------



## hope4bump

3boys said:


> its strange isnt it? i was born with red hair but it went darker when i was about 2, my dad also had red hair before it went gray and Philips mam and nana have red hair, i would of loved Ava to have the older boys colour and calebs curls. here is a pic of caleb with his eyes open lol!
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5174/5416757476_4b69838294.jpg
> 04/02/2011 by triciak02, on Flickr

your little one's are GORGEOUS!


----------



## 3boys

thank you. im really trying to concentrate on them this evening, it helps me to see what i have instead of what i've lost, if that makes sense! lol


----------



## hope4bump

3boys said:


> thank you. im really trying to concentrate on them this evening, it helps me to see what i have instead of what i've lost, if that makes sense! lol

:hug: x


----------



## struth

hope4bump said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Katie - things are looking up for you! :hugs:
> 
> temps are looking good struth, when are you testing?
> :)Click to expand...

I have already been testing on and off (I've become a bit of a POAS addict). I did a clearblue digi today and it was negative. I have no idea how long my LP is though so it is just a matter of waiting it out - plus my temp this morning was a bit of a dodgy one. I didn't sleep well and have a cold so I think that it is probably falsely high. 

Will try and wait until Sunday (15dpo) before I test again assuming that the :witch: hasn't got me - although I said yesterday that I would wait until Saturday but tested today anyway :rofl:!


----------



## struth

hope4bump said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> its strange isnt it? i was born with red hair but it went darker when i was about 2, my dad also had red hair before it went gray and Philips mam and nana have red hair, i would of loved Ava to have the older boys colour and calebs curls. here is a pic of caleb with his eyes open lol!
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5174/5416757476_4b69838294.jpg
> 04/02/2011 by triciak02, on Flickr
> 
> your little one's are GORGEOUS!Click to expand...

Aren't they? Sorry to hear of your loss 3boys :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDust

katiekittykat said:


> I'm 3DPO :happydance: And we managed to BD at the right time!!
> 
> I don't think I'm in with a shot, but I'm so pleased that there's at least some light at the end of the tunnel!

Halle(BLOODY)lujah Katie...about time. I felt sad you kept up the monthly BFP tallies & didn't even get a chance to claim a spot yourself.

I keep checking up on this thread...hooray for you. Good luck :dust: xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks Daisy :hugs: It was starting to get me down too - I'm over the moon I can test on at least one of the threads! :dohh:

I can't believe I'm 4DPO - temp is still up, but no symptoms at all :winkwink:


----------



## Nickij

Hey Katie!!


I am 4 DPO too! We can go through our TWW together:)

On my first pregnancy I had absolutely no symptoms until I was about 7/8 weeks PG. x x


----------



## katiekittykat

Nickij said:


> Hey Katie!!
> 
> 
> I am 4 DPO too! We can go through out TTW together:)
> 
> On my first pregnancy I had absolutely no symptoms until I was about 7/8 weeks PG. x x

Hi Nicki :hi: A 2WW buddy!! I don't expect to feel anything just yet - bit of nausea might make me feel better...but I can wait until 7DPO for that I guess :haha:


----------



## Nickij

I want to POAS already!! hehe I know it would be completely pointless!

I have been taking vit B this month so I hope my LP has at least increased a day. It was 10/11 days last month.

When are you planning on testing. I am hoping to hold out to valentines day if the witch doesn't get me first. We should only be 13DPO, but I don't think I can hold out much longer than that considering I want to POAS already! Mind you that might make for a crap Valentines day. lol


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm not testing until Feb 20, which will be 18DPO....I want to be good and pregnant :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa40

OMG OMG OMG - I'm away for a day or two and all manner of things has happened. Firstly trisha I am so sorry to hear about your m/c I know how much you love & want your little baby :hugs: and your children are soooo beautiful :thumbup:

katie, congrats on the job :yipee: when do you start? I am sooooo pleased for you :kiss: and :dance: :dance: :dance: for being 4dpo and :sex: with mal at the right time... Go you!!

Now for an update on me, I was due to ov this weekend, probably Sunday however I had a dark opk on Tuesday (although I wouldn't have called it positive) but I've had temp rises from then & ff has said I'm 3dpo. I'm still a bit skeptical as it's so early compared to other months, and I have taken my last 3 temps at different times due to shift work, but I've adjusted them and used the lowest temp out of the 2 figures, and it still confirms ov... Soooo we will wait and see!

Remember I said last month you were waiting for me to ov so we could be in the tww together? Well I was right, I just got the wrong month :rofl:

I've not seen my oh to :sex: since Tuesday anyway so I'm hoping ff was right or I'm out this month

:dust: and luck to all of us
xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Katie :happydance: for your job I'm so pleased :kiss: might just be the uplift you need! 

I have an interview monday and I was worried about ttc and a new job and I thought sod it... 

I got my first high Reading on my cbfm today so exciting I'm all fertile and stuff! Booming! :happydance: I dtd this morning to celebrate and forgot my conceive plus :dohh:


----------



## katiekittykat

Well done Mystic Lisa :rofl: so when will you be testing? On the Feb testers thread you've got the 20th, but will you do it earlier now?

Ha ha Jaynie :haha: I forgot to use Conceive Plus too!!


----------



## Lisa40

Well, ff says the 16th but I'm still really skeptical, I've done 2 opks today & again not positive but darker than 2 days ago... oh this is all so confusing!
I guess tomorrows temp will give more of an indication & do you think the moderators will let me change my username to Mysticlisa?? I might make a few bob :rofl:
xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Lisa40 said:


> Well, ff says the 16th but I'm still really skeptical, I've done 2 opks today & again not positive but darker than 2 days ago... oh this is all so confusing!
> I guess tomorrows temp will give more of an indication & do you think the moderators will let me change my username to Mysticlisa?? I might make a few bob :rofl:
> xx

I think it's definitely worth looking into :rofl: Your dates for me were a bit wonky, but I'd pay you!! :rofl: What was it you said....a boy in October? FF says due date for this cycle is October 25th!


----------



## Lisa40

:shock: OMG imagine if I was right lol... I'd be a bit freaked out haha - would be really chuffed for you but freaked out!

I wonder how people realise that they 'feel' things & it's not just more than a guess??

hmmmm :headspin:

x


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations on the job! I am in Edinburgh, i can get on bnb on my phone lol x


----------



## struth

Katie - well it looks like I'm with you back in the 2WW. I took the OPK override off FF and it now says that I am 4dpo - the same as you. Not sure we covered it though :-( This is my third '2WW' this cycle so I'm beginning to get mildy frustrated with my body!


----------



## katiekittykat

struth said:


> Katie - well it looks like I'm with you back in the 2WW. I took the OPK override off FF and it now says that I am 4dpo - the same as you. Not sure we covered it though :-( This is my third '2WW' this cycle so I'm beginning to get mildy frustrated with my body!

I know how you feel struth :hugs: I'm learning to not take anything for granted so soon after coming off the pill. xx


----------



## katiekittykat

It's Sunday....:dohh: I guess the main thing is that my temperature is still rising :happydance:

Still no symptoms whatsoever at 5DPO, although yesterday I did have loads of creamy CM.....:shrug:


----------



## babystardust

Hi I look forward to meeting and chating with you all!! We are TTC and have been for about 2 years now I'm a BC screw up :[ I just started taking vitex wednesday this week! I was wondering if anyone had any success stories if so how long were you on vitex?! I'm hoping for a 2011 winter baby!! Our fingers are crossed! Good luck to you all on your BFP!


----------



## katiekittykat

babystardust said:


> Hi I look forward to meeting and chating with you all!! We are TTC and have been for about 2 years now I'm a BC screw up :[ I just started taking vitex wednesday this week! I was wondering if anyone had any success stories if so how long were you on vitex?! I'm hoping for a 2011 winter baby!! Our fingers are crossed! Good luck to you all on your BFP!

:hi: Thanks for popping into the thread! You'll hear plenty of horror stories on here about the pill! I took vitex for a little while earlier on in my cycle (if you can be bothered to read through the whole thing :rofl:) and got my first positive opk a few days later....I didn't actually ovulate and I stopped taking it - stopped taking everything - and have eventually ov'd on cd63.

Good luck!


----------



## firstbaby25

Katie I was up at 6 for temping and then tossed and turned and then finally got up at 7! No good on a Sunday is it? :nope: 
Good news on the tepms front... Gonna check out your chart now :) I am getting close to O and you hopefully getting closer to :bfp: or :witch: (I never thought the :witch: could be a good thing in TTC)

Babystardust :hugs: welcome! I hope that you get your :bfp: soon 2 years? Jees, BC really did mess you up? :growlmad: they don't mention this at school do they? :nope:


----------



## Lisa40

Hey girls,
I got another high temp today too but still no symptoms for me either (apart from a little diarrea (sp) and an empty tummy feeling like I'm hungry (but I don't feel like eating) so either I'm ill which is causing the temp rise :haha: or maybe the pregnacare has caused me to ov earlier :shrug: who knows.

I hope I have ovd earlier though cos we haven't :sex: since Tuesday. My oh has been away and he came home yest so we went bowling with friends. He didn't play well (not that any of us are any good though lol) so he got in a big sulk and I spent the whole evening trying to talk him out of it. We ended up having a big row & he slept in the spare room!
He's such a child sometimes grrrrr :brat:

good luck with the ov soon firstbaby, hope you catch the eggy and :hi: babystardust I hope you don't have to wait much longer for your :bfp: 
xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks Lisa! I hope you O'd early... It looks like you did! I think I will O on my normal day - CD15 but last cycle I was messed up and O'd 4 days late! :growlmad: I hated that but hopefully this month i'll be closer to my usual day! 

Lisa your OH is not the only one that can be stupid and childish I think it's a lot of men my OH sulks, goes quiet, gets moody about something that he knew was happening! Sigh! 

:dust: for you and O ing early and catching the egg :happydance:


----------



## struth

Katie - those temps are looking good! SO much higher than the rest of the chart! They must be reassuring?

Lisa40 - oh dear, men and their egos :hugs: Do you think that pregnacare can actually bring on O then?! That might explain my O - I started taking it about 8 days ago.


----------



## Lisa40

:hugs:
thanks firstbaby, I wouldn't have minded if it was just us, I know he's soooo competetive and I just ignore it, but we were out with my friends from work and he was just stood there not talking to anyone & giving one word answers to anyone who spoke to him!
The atmosphere was just awkward, He's downstairs now & I'm in bed wondering what to say to him when I get up. I'm gonna have to get up soon cos I'm starting to get hungry :rofl:
glad to hear it's not just him though :thumbup:
xx


----------



## Lisa40

Struth - it's the only thing I've taken that could affect me I think, I started taking it in nov (towards the end) & my dec cycle came forward by 1 day, both ov & whole cycle & then after another month my ov date is another 4 days sooner.
It may have helped you ovulate, it may do more when you've been taking it longer, it's got b vits in and other supplements, and I'm sure the scientists behind it must add each thing for a reason so who knows :shrug:
I hope it does some positive things for you too
xxx


----------



## hope4bump

Katie, your temps are totally showing off now :) :)


----------



## katiekittykat

I've been taking Pregnacare Conception every day since October 23....and look what's happened to me :haha:


----------



## struth

:rofl: Ah - I see!!! 

Perhaps in my case it is a complete consequence then!!


----------



## 3boys

oh wow! look at your temps, you must be thrilled!


----------



## katiekittykat

3boys said:


> oh wow! look at your temps, you must be thrilled!

To say the least!


----------



## Sideways 8

Good, Katie! awesome! hope you get your :bfp:
what are your plans for the FS now?


----------



## katiekittykat

Sideways 8 said:


> Good, Katie! awesome! hope you get your :bfp:
> what are your plans for the FS now?

Well my doctors appt is on 21 Feb and I'll still be going. If I get my BFP I'll need to see him anyway, but even if I don't, a 73 day cycle is not right and needs to be fixed! I guess I'll just see what he says. We've still got the hurdle of OH's SA results to get over yet....:dohh:


----------



## Sideways 8

I gotcha. YES, a 73-day cycle is way too long. I hope that you can move forward with better cycles :) Maybe the doc will hurry up and give you something to bring forward AF if needed. Keep us posted honey :)


----------



## katiekittykat

I don't think it's a symptom - I'm just really tired.

I managed to buy a car yesterday - or at least reserve it until I can pay for it and the insurance at the end of the month :dohh: That's the worst thing about leaving my current job - the company car - and they take £500 off my final wage until they've checked that I've not wrecked it. God alone knows when I'll get that back. That's our mortgage payment!

But at least now I'll have a car to get me to my new job!


----------



## Lisa40

:hi: Katie

they did that to me too and it was a month until I got it back, but could have been worse, when do you leave then? & when does the new job start. I'm having to call in sick today, I don't feel too bad but got a bit of an upset tummy & a headache & just basically don't feel like it today. I've not been off sick since July so I don't do it all the time. 

When does Mal get his sa results?
X


----------



## firstbaby25

Katie - I get tired in the LP whether i'm pregnant or not think maybe progesterone has it's own 'symptoms'and they mirror symptoms of early pregnancy! 

I have a job interview at 10 today :wacko: hopefully we both get jobs and get preggo! That would be well fun! 

What car did you get? If your old comapny keep some money they should like a required time to have given it you back by etc etc... It's shocking really! 

I hope you are well this fine Monday :thumbup: gonna spy your chart just now and see what's a cracking with it!


----------



## katiekittykat

To be fair, I get tired all the time! 

Good luck with your job interview Jaynie! What's it for?

The car is a Fiat Seicento that a colleague is getting rid of. She's only charged me £100!


----------



## firstbaby25

It's an admin job which is good! You know where you stand with admin (my first job was admin) and with the job market the way it is here (it's picking up but it has been so hard to just find a job to even apply for) I have been majorly concerned with the hours I will end up working (don't really want evenings/weekends with the OH doing OT and stuff) so it's perfect Monday - Friday 9 - 5 :happydance: 

That's a bargain! I have a nissan micra ready for when I pass my test (I took one while I could afford it and now I have to wait til I have the funds) but I thought that was a bargain at £500 but £100 :shock: well in :thumbup:

You got any other symptoms? I am still 'high' on my monitor. Gonna start OPK's today :happydance: and I used my conceive plus last night :thumbup: it's good innit?! I hope I O on time this month!


----------



## britt24

Morning Katie!!

Chart is looking fab! when will you start testing?? 

:dust: x


----------



## katiekittykat

Not until 20 Feb...which will be 18DPO :coffee: AF is due on Saturday though, going by my LP of 10 days last cycle.


----------



## Lisa40

Oooohhh I hope she stays away. I'm due on the 16th now but I'm on holiday until the 19th. Soooo if she doesn't arrive for me i'll be testing with you :yipee:
xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Lisa40 said:


> Oooohhh I hope she stays away. I'm due on the 16th now but I'm on holiday until the 19th. Soooo if she doesn't arrive for me i'll be testing with you :yipee:
> xxx

:wohoo:


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> Not until 20 Feb...which will be 18DPO :coffee: AF is due on Saturday though, going by my LP of 10 days last cycle.

yeah i would hold out until then as well, my lp was 10 days and my tests didnt start to show until i was about 5 - 6 days late so would have been 15 16 dpo. Also the cheap ebay strips didnt show for me until after the digital and they are supposed to be more sensitive as well x


----------



## Rachael1981

Morning!

Your chart is looking good! If you see any more cars for £100 let me know, I've realised how much I've missed the freedom of having a car this weekend :rofl:


----------



## katiekittykat

I thought by 7DPO I would have at least had some symptoms. I've got a bit of cramp today but nothing to make me excited :dohh:

At least my temps are still high....even higher today!


----------



## Lisa40

Woohoo katies temps :yipee: :yipee:
mine have been pretty much static, I'm beginning to think my thermometer is broken :rofl:
xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

How come you've got the blank circles? Are you temping at different time? Try the temperature corrector and see if that comes out any better :shrug:

Of course, it could be that your temps are just the same...:haha:


----------



## 3boys

hun i never have "symptoms" until im about 6wks. Before that everything that happens is the same as when af comes minus the blood! Apart from tiredness.


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks Tricia :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Hi

Katie, excellent news on the ovulation .... good temps too!!

The last two of my cycles I had every single pregnancy symptom going the :witch: still arrived, I dont think lack of symptoms tells you anything unfortunately!! Plus if cd 6 was an implantation dip you probably wouldnt have any symptoms yet anyway!!

Keep up that PMA and take care of yourself chick!!

xxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

How are you getting on with CSI Clo_mid? xx


----------



## Lisa40

katiekittykat said:


> How come you've got the blank circles? Are you temping at different time? Try the temperature corrector and see if that comes out any better :shrug:
> 
> Of course, it could be that your temps are just the same...:haha:

Yeah I have to do shift work occasionally and fri & sat I was up at 5am, mon & tue were 6am rather than the usual 7am. I've left them in at the lowest temps I got as ff was already saying that I ovd 4 days earlier than normal and I didn't want to give it any extra help to come to that conclusion if you know what I mean. :haha:
as long as they stay up, they can stay as straight as callum best for all I care :rofl:

when do you start your new job?
Xx


----------



## struth

Katie - I'm 7dpo too and the only symptom I have is sore bbs. I think this is a :witch: symptoms rather than a pregnancy symptom though - I've had it since 2dpo. Other than that - nothing :-(


----------



## Clobo

Ha ha Lisa I like that saying!!!!

Katie - i havent had a chance to play any more, still havent quite finished the first case yet! I was going to do it when i wake really early at the weekend but i managed a lie in both days!! Will probably do some more later when husband is at :football:

Did you get the other two??

xxx


----------



## britt24

Hi 

wooohooo :happydance::happydance: you have an implanatation dip!!! wow i am so excited!! xx


----------



## katiekittykat

britt24 said:


> Hi
> 
> wooohooo :happydance::happydance: you have an implanatation dip!!! wow i am so excited!! xx

Stop encouraging me to get my hopes up :haha:

I haven't managed to get hold of them Clo_mid. I'll resume the search when I get round to finishing the first one.

I start my new job on 7 March. My temping is going to go t*ts up as well as I could literally have any shift - they're open 24 hours. Oh well, maybe it won't matter :winkwink:


----------



## 3boys

Im hoping you will have confirmed your pregnancy before you start! Im having my D&C tomorrow so i can officially come back to ttc!


----------



## Rachael1981

Oooooo you start your new job on my birthday! I hope that's a lucky day for you :D xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I want 20 Feb to be even luckier!!

Glad you can start again Tricia xx


----------



## 3boys

after all you went through this month you deserve a positive pregnancy test! x x


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> wooohooo :happydance::happydance: you have an implanatation dip!!! wow i am so excited!! xx
> 
> Stop encouraging me to get my hopes up :haha:
> 
> I haven't managed to get hold of them Clo_mid. I'll resume the search when I get round to finishing the first one.
> 
> I start my new job on 7 March. My temping is going to go t*ts up as well as I could literally have any shift - they're open 24 hours. Oh well, maybe it won't matter :winkwink:Click to expand...

sorry but your temps are so good i cant help it!

i have a good feeling about this month for you xx


----------



## hope4bump

i have to agree with Britt.... your temps are really good Katie!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Katie, if it's any consolation, I never had any symptoms until about 10 DPO... that was just me though. Either way I was totally convinced I was out because I had less symptoms than the other times. Ended up being a BFP! :) Good luck!!!!


----------



## katiekittykat

Sideways 8 said:


> Katie, if it's any consolation, I never had any symptoms until about 10 DPO... that was just me though. Either way I was totally convinced I was out because I had less symptoms than the other times. Ended up being a BFP! :) Good luck!!!!

Now you're giving me hope as well :dohh:


----------



## Lisa40

Nothing wrong with a bit of PMA :thumbup: - my cat jumped on my boob before & I thought... "ooohhhh sore boob - must be a symptom" :rofl:

xx


----------



## Sideways 8

katiekittykat said:


> Sideways 8 said:
> 
> 
> Katie, if it's any consolation, I never had any symptoms until about 10 DPO... that was just me though. Either way I was totally convinced I was out because I had less symptoms than the other times. Ended up being a BFP! :) Good luck!!!!
> 
> Now you're giving me hope as well :dohh:Click to expand...

Is that not a good thing? :)
Saying a prayer for you hon!!!


----------



## katiekittykat

I have watery cm this morning - doesn't that usually mean that AF is on the way? :cry: I've put it in FF and it's not even sure I've ov'd any more!

Huge row with OH this morning. Told him to get out and not come back.


----------



## Rachael1981

Not necessarily Katie :hugs:

What have you rowed about? Hope you can sort things out :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

The usual....money. I earn more than him anyway, as well as doing bits on the side to earn some extra cash, and he's flipped out because I said I would sell some PS3 games (that technically are mine anyway) to cover the cost of my petrol for doing my mystery shops this week. Apparently, I'm 'not allowed' to do the mystery shopping if it costs me money to do it.....Talk about red rag to a bull.


----------



## Rachael1981

Ahhh money. I hate that stuff! He can't stop you doing the mystery shopping if it's to bring in extra money surely? Men :wacko:


----------



## katiekittykat

He can't stop me doing the mystery shopping anyway! I don't get it - if I get £30 for some old games and it allows me to drive to Sunderland and back a couple of times and make over £100, surely that's good business? Am I wrong? 

I'm foaming! Of course.....this could all be PMT.....


----------



## Lisa40

:hugs: I wouldn't worry too much about ff though, I put in that I had watery cm today just to see what it did as I am very sure I have ovulated, and it did the same thing to me. I think it's just covering it's back. 

As for Mal, :growlmad: I do mystery shops too & don't they realise that you have to pay the money before you get it back?? :shrug: men hey!

Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Makes good business sense to me......

I'd be foaming too. And Faith agrees.... she's laid with her head on my laptop (she's one of my cat's) :haha:


----------



## katiekittykat

He didn't complain about the free pizza the other night, or the meal we're going for in a couple of weeks, or the stay in a hotel....


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: lisa - sore boob is a sore boob in my book Cat induced or not :thumbup:

Katie what a random thing to be mad about sounds like *he's* got PMS to me :rofl: he sounds so similar to my OH not that I can see that being something we argue about but if he is antything like my OH on another day the selling of the games wouldn't be such a big deal?! I have to laugh at my OH (after I don't speak to him for a while and then shout)... It sounds very good business to me! I wish I had a driving license :-k. I still have my FX'd for your :bfp: this cycle :dust:

3boys - thinking of you today lovely :flower: - think of the positives and you can always have a whinge here :kiss:

My cycles have changed since TTC and it's doing my nut in... I know when my OH is working overtime and what days are better i.e. likely to produce positive results and I can't plan because my O date changes from month to month :growlmad:

:hi: everyone else :hi: gonna spy some charts now see where you are all up to!


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> Makes good business sense to me......
> 
> I'd be foaming too. And Faith agrees.... she's laid with her head on my laptop (she's one of my cat's) :haha:

Thanks Faith :hugs:


----------



## hope4bump

katiekittykat said:


> I have watery cm this morning - doesn't that usually mean that AF is on the way? :cry: I've put it in FF and it's not even sure I've ov'd any more!
> 
> Huge row with OH this morning. Told him to get out and not come back.

I just had a look at my chart and I had watery cm the day I had implantation dip., and also gave me crosshairs. Still think ur temps looks good with implantation dip today?


----------



## struth

katiekittykat said:


> I have watery cm this morning - doesn't that usually mean that AF is on the way? :cry: I've put it in FF and it's not even sure I've ov'd any more!

But look at your temps. You can't not have O'd with those temps Katie :hugs:

Mine did a similar thing - it wouldn't confirm my O as I had +ve OPKs earlier in my cycle. It would only give me hash lines. Well I couldn't have O'd then (unless I had a ridiculous LP!). Sometimes FF does odd things - it is just a computer programme after all. 

Your temps so say you have O'd.:hugs:


----------



## Nickij

I reckon you have definately O'd Katie from the look of the temps.

I gave in and tested today 8DPO - I am so weak - I promised I would wait until at least the weekend, when according to my luteal phase last month AF will be due.

Of course it was a BFN! :(


----------



## 3boys

hun, the watery thing happened to me in the 2ww, and when i entered it into ff it said it was unsure of ovulation as i had entered fertile cm since. I also wanted to update you on what happened today, i went for a d&c this morning and they did my bloods and scanned me to make sure it was over and they found a yoke sac and fetal heartbeat, they said im not out of the woods yet as the gestational sac is irregular something to do with fluid but that my bloods are perfect, im so scared and excited, mad isnt it?


----------



## struth

Wow 3boys! What a turnaround. I hope that all goes well. I will be thinking and checking in on how you are getting on. :flower:


----------



## 3boys

thanks hun, im a nervous wreck now! lol! i had completely come to terms with the mc i just hope i dont have to go through all that again! x x


----------



## Lisa40

Oh God 3 boys I'm really hopin and praying for you, here's lots of sticky :dust: :dust: :dust:

did they tell you that you had m/c previously or had you just bled a lot??

xxx


----------



## 3boys

no hadn't bled at all, they told me last week that i had a blighted ovum and to wait it out or have a d&c, i couldnt think last friday i was so upset i just had to get out of the hospital, the doctor later rang my husband and said that my bloods had went up but not by enough so it still didnt look good, im unsure if they would of done the d&c last week because of the bloods as im told its normal with a blighted ovum for your bloods in increase for a while, but anyway even when i was chatting to the nurse this morning we were discussing my d&c and there didnt seem to be a problem she was sure also, even when i went in to get scanned it was just a scan to "make sure" so we were all shocked, the lady scanning me had to call the doc in to make sure before she would tell me what was going on.


----------



## Lisa40

Ahhh I really hope it all works out for you hun...come on little bean.... stick & grow well, we all want to meet you in 9 happy & healthy months :thumbup:

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## hope4bump

3boys!! Soooo happy for you! :hug: :)


----------



## Rachael1981

So happy for you 3 boys! FX'd this little bean hangs on in there!


----------



## katiekittykat

Such good news Tricia :hugs::hugs: You both must be over the moon!


----------



## 3boys

yes over the moon and terrified! all rolled into one! lol


----------



## firstbaby25

Wow 3boys! What a :shock:er sounds like you have a right little fighter in there :cloud9: FX'd for you and this baby then! :dust: :dust: coming to you from me! I kind of wanna say congratulations :yipee:.


----------



## Nickij

Thats fantastic news 3 Boys! Fingers and toes all crossed for you.


----------



## katiekittykat

Well, my temp has gone up again so I'm feeling a bit happier. Still feel like AF might be on the way though - cramps last night and again this morning.

Last cycle I had spotting at 8DPO though, and there was none yesterday so that's got to be good.


----------



## Rachael1981

Looking good :)


----------



## hope4bump

Mhhh implantation dip at 8dpo...looking very promising :)


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks girls :hugs:


----------



## struth

If it makes you feel any better I'm 9dpo too and cramping too. I woke this morning feeling like the :witch: might have arrived (and then got all worried about the length of my LP! :haha:) but she hasn't yet. 

Your temps are looking good! Roll on the 20th!


----------



## 3boys

hun, i cramped before i got my bfp, if you remember i posted that i was definitely out as i had such bad cramps, infact thats how all this scan business started, i felt i was cramping too much! lol


----------



## bebedee

Been stalking this thread for a while, hope you don't mind :flower:
Your temps look really good, implantation dip and everything! I'm excited for you after following this thread, can't wait to see what happens! Good luck and :dust: to you Katie :happydance: x


----------



## Lisa40

:hi: Katie,

glad to see your temps went back up today, mine did too a little, but I'm just not feeling hopeful :nope: I always get like this around this time though lol.

Got my fingers crossed for no :witch: for you tomorrow

good luck hun
xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I've been absolutely starving today!! Still exhausted, but that's nothing new :dohh:


----------



## Lisa40

Hehe I'm always hungry lol.. I've just had a huge bowl of chicken and noodle stir fry, followed by half a jar of nutella, a bag of quavers, 2 choccie biccies and a yoghurt!!! :shock:


----------



## 3boys

its my sons birthday party tomorrow and i've been baking all day, and eating most of it as i go along.


----------



## katiekittykat

Glad it's not just me then :thumbup:


----------



## hope4bump

All I can say is EAT WHILE YOU CAN!! I'm so sick, everyday lol. And now I miss all the things I can't eat. Good luck girls, looks very promising :)


----------



## Sideways 8

I'm with hope4bump... OMG the 24/7 nausea :sick:


----------



## katiekittykat

Well this morning I just feel.....icky. I'm really tired - I hardly got any sleep because I was so hot. I feel a bit sick as well. And I've had...not cramps exactly, but just an odd sort of feeling in my stomach all night.

All of these could be attributed to AF turning up tomorrow....how very frustrating. After tomorrow I'll be on bonus time - even if I don't get my BFP, if my LP is a bit longer I'll be happy.


----------



## Lisa40

:hugs:

you are posting early this morning lol... I usually don't get your update till I'm on the train...:haha:

good luck for the next few days, sorry to hear you feel icky :sick:

xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Not good you're feeling icky, hope it goes away soon! Hopefully AF will stay away :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

I had such a bad nights sleep I got up early :(

I hope I feel better soon - as well as my 'real' job I've got 4 mystery shopping jobs to do this lunchtime too!!


----------



## hope4bump

Katie, your temps are looking Soooo good, together with the night sweats it sounds really promising :) you must be so excited to see what's going to happen...do you have a feeling about it?? X


----------



## katiekittykat

Not really hope....:shrug: If I had more symptoms I would maybe think that was it, but apart from being really tired I'm OK!! If I can get past tomorrow, I think I will start to get my hopes up!


----------



## struth

Your temps are looking good Katie! I have my FX'd that your :witch: is going to take a 9 month holiday!

My temps have taken a dive and I am spotting so I think I might be out :cry: (I know I'm not until she comes with true force but I just have 'the feeling')!


----------



## katiekittykat

struth said:


> Your temps are looking good Katie! I have my FX'd that your :witch: is going to take a 9 month holiday!
> 
> My temps have taken a dive and I am spotting so I think I might be out :cry: (I know I'm not until she comes with true force but I just have 'the feeling')!

Keeping everything crossed for you struth :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

struth said:


> Your temps are looking good Katie! I have my FX'd that your :witch: is going to take a 9 month holiday!
> 
> My temps have taken a dive and I am spotting so I think I might be out :cry: (I know I'm not until she comes with true force but I just have 'the feeling')!

I know that 'feeling' it's the same one I had last week when I spotted :hugs:

Hopefully this isn't AF :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Good luck Katie - I hope you do get past today - just cause you also want a longer LP don't ya? This would be good at least a bit of you weren't preggo and you had increased your LP - looking at the positives here :thumbup: 

when do you hear about Mal's SA?


----------



## firstbaby25

Rachael1981 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Your temps are looking good Katie! I have my FX'd that your :witch: is going to take a 9 month holiday!
> 
> My temps have taken a dive and I am spotting so I think I might be out :cry: (I know I'm not until she comes with true force but I just have 'the feeling')!
> 
> I know that 'feeling' it's the same one I had last week when I spotted :hugs:
> 
> Hopefully this isn't AF :hugs:Click to expand...

Same here! I spot and then feel I am out however it doesn't have to be like that for everyone FX'd for you!


----------



## britt24

wooohooo how exciting temps still strong :happydance: :happydance:

this is looking great for you!! 

Hope this is it!! 
xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Uh-oh....lots of watery cm tonight :(

Mal's SA results might be back next week, otherwise it's the week after.


----------



## Rachael1981

Is watery CM a sign of AF for you? :(


----------



## katiekittykat

I've read that it's a sign for lots of people. To be honest I can't remember the last time I had AF whether I had watery cm or not....:dohh: I'll check my chart.


----------



## Rachael1981

Hopefully it's not AF on her way x


----------



## Lisa40

Hopefully not hun, got my fingers crossed for you.

Keep us posted :thumbup: & good luck for the SA results, hope you dont need them :yipee:

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

11DPO!! I've made it without any spotting or sign of AF at all!!

Last cycle I spotted at 8DPO and then again at 10DPO but nothing at all this time. 

I'm still totally symptom free though, apart from a bit of cramp (which could mean AF) and this awful exhaustion - I can hardly keep my eyes open!!


----------



## Lisa40

:yipee: for 11dpo :dance:

I think I'm gonna be out, I caved lol & took a test this mornin at 10/11 dpo. I know it's still early but it was sooooo white I coulda painted my walls with it :rofl:

:dust: to you katie

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

:happydance::yipee:

Looking good, and your temp is still high :D


----------



## Nickij

Your chart is looking great Katie!!! 

I had some spotting yesterday and my temp dropped again this morning. A few cramps today so I think she is on her way. Another BFN this morning too!


----------



## Clobo

Katie - good luck to you and lots of :dust: being sent your way!

Hopefully 8 dpo was your imp dip so you probably wouldnt have that many symptoms yet anyway! 

Look forward to more updates!! xxx


----------



## struth

Looking great Katie - I so hope that your temps stay high and that AF stays away! 

GL :dust:


----------



## 3boys

Im so excited for you!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## hope4bump

Wow Katie....Mhhh, I know you said you wouldn't but I tested 10dpo and got a BFP. I think this might be IT for you :)


----------



## 3boys

i dont want to get your hopes up but i cant help thinking your pregnant as well, especially with that tiredness and those cramps.


----------



## hope4bump

3boys, I am so happy about your lil one :) you must be on cloud 9 :hug:


----------



## struth

Looks like we are all looking forward to Katie testing on the 20th!


----------



## katiekittykat

Now you're making me want to test early :brat:


----------



## Rachael1981

:test:

We're all dying to know!


----------



## katiekittykat

11DPO is far too early!! And anyway....I should use FMU.....

Pack it in Rachael!


----------



## Lisa40

Haha... Tomorrow then katie??

Xxx


----------



## Lisa40

I'm going on holiday tomorrow for a week, so I have to know :thumbup:

Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Sowwy! :blush:

Tomorrow would be 12dpo though, and you could use FMU.......

*Hides*


----------



## katiekittykat

We'll see....:winkwink:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'll be checking eagerly in the morning for the result then :D x


----------



## Sideways 8

your chart looks amazing, Katie!! I'm dying to know too. But, I can wait a few more days if you can, I'm glad I waited!!


----------



## hope4bump

Yeh! Katie's going to :test: :) x


----------



## katiekittykat

I'll see what OH says tonight....AF isn't even properly late yet!!


----------



## crystalnjimmy

good luck!


----------



## hope4bump

I would be shocked if you don't get a :BFP: :) everything just seem to point to pregnancy. What does ff say? If you are pregnant, when will be your edd? :)


----------



## 3boys

test!!


----------



## Rachael1981

All I can say is I hope Sunderland win so Mal isn't grumpy tonight :rofl:


----------



## hope4bump

Rachael1981 said:


> All I can say is I hope Sunderland win so Mal isn't grumpy tonight :rofl:

:haha: same here :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Of course I hope they win so my man is in a good mood when he gets here too :haha:


----------



## katiekittykat

If I am pregnant (and I'm not convinced that I am....) my EDD is 25 October.

I still think it's too early to get excited - I think even if I test tomorrow it'll be BFN. Once I get past 14DPO then I'll start to hope!


----------



## Rachael1981

You shouldn't listen to me, I'm a POAS addict :shock:

But I do think you should test, everything is looking good :)


----------



## 3boys

i got my bfp at 12dpo so its possible hun! x


----------



## Lisa40

Did you test any earlier than that? Or was that the first day you did a test... It's just I did one this mornin :bfn: but i'm only 10-11 dpo I think. I had spotting last month at 11dpo (nothing yet) but I might only be 10 dpo too... Aggghhh the waiting is horrible lol
xxx


----------



## 3boys

:blush:i tested everyday from 7dpo:blush: sometimes twice a day! lol! 11dpo i had a bfn, 12 dpo i thought i had a negative and went back to bed, when i got up again, there was a faint line, i was so excited and nervous i did another straight away and seen that the faint line was there at about 1 min i just hadn't waited enough the first time as normally when i test af is late and line shows up straight away.


----------



## hope4bump

Mine was very faint on ic 10dpo, nice line on Frer 10dpo. Good luck Lisa.


----------



## Lisa40

Oooooohhh my hopes are slightly raised again lol... Probably not a good thing, but it's nice to dream for another day :rofl:
xx


----------



## 3boys

p.s. i did a frer at 11 dpo and it was bfn!


----------



## Lisa40

Thanks guys, I'll keep you updated tomorrow x


----------



## 3boys

cant wait! x x


----------



## katiekittykat

Lisa - are you def gonna test tomorrow? Shall we have a testing pact? Synchronise watches and all that :haha:


----------



## 3boys

ooohh that sounds like a good plan, cant wait to see the results! x x


----------



## Lisa40

Haha yeah let's do that, the only thing is I'll have to do it at about 7am (just after I temp) cos I'm catching a flight at half 9... So if you don't mind being up on a Sunday morning at 7am then let's do it!!!

Even if I get a :bfn: again, if you get a :bfp: I'll be ecstatic :yipee:

xxx


----------



## 3boys

im gonna give up my sunday morning lie in to see those results! lol


----------



## Rachael1981

3boys said:


> im gonna give up my sunday morning lie in to see those results! lol

Me too!! I'll check then once the results are in head back to sleep :rofl:


----------



## katiekittykat

I'll be doing it at 6.30am...which is when I temp. So I'll be up waiting for your result.

I think even if this is it, tomorrow will be an BFN though.....too early.


----------



## Lisa40

Haha -awww don't get your hopes up too high on me guys. I hope I get my :bfp: but I'm not gonna be gutted this month... I've just had my hair done & I'm off to Spain for a week, so if it's a :nope: i'll be able to have a few :wine: on my hol :thumbup:

really hope you get yours though katie... I'm not sure I could cope with watching another super long cycle :nope:

come on katies eggy :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

xxx


----------



## Nickij

Well you be using a FRER Katie.

I have been testing the past few days using IC. But I was thinking on doing a FRER tommorow, or monday. I really should wait till monday as AF is "due" tommorow if I have the LF as I did last month. But I wonder if the IC are duds? lol


----------



## Nickij

Good luck with the test the morning Katie. I have everything crossed for u.

The witch got me this morning. So back to cd1. :-(


----------



## Lisa40

:bfn: for me ladies.... Ah well, onwards & upwards! So sorry about the :witch: Nicki :sad2:

Good luck Katie :thumbup: :dust:
xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

:bfn: for me too.....it's OK though. I still think it's too early (and we all know how me and ics don't really get on), and my temp is still really high. Don't feel like AF is on the way just yet.

Sorry AF got you nicki :hugs:


----------



## Lisa40

Ahhh well, still some time for both of us, so when I get back, we'll either both be pregnant :yipee: one of us :thumbup: or neither of us :sad2:

but if it's the latter we should be on similar days cycle wise which will be nice :hugs: 
I presume you are going to keep this thread going... Just want to make sure I can find out all the gossip when I get back :rofl:

have a lovely Sunday and I'll see you all on Friday :hugs:
xxx

now- do I take some tests with me on hol :haha:
xx


----------



## katiekittykat

The thread will definitely be kept going - don't worry about that!

Take some tests with you Lisa - you're not out yet, and your chart is looking really good compared to last cycle.

I'm NOT testing again until next Sunday, providing AF doesn't get me first....so there'll be news for you either way when you get back. Have a fab time :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## struth

Sorry to hear about the :bfn:s girls but you are both right - it is probably just too early. Both of your charts are looking great. I'm sending positive vibes your ways...:hugs:

Hadn't been on since yesterday morning so loved catching up with your thread! It made me laugh out loud!


----------



## hope4bump

Sorry about witch nickij, good luck Katie & Lisa :) fx for you both :) xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry about the :witch: for those she got, and sorry baout the :bfn: for Lisa and Katie, hopesfully it is just way too early x


----------



## 3boys

sorry abot the bfn's hopefully its just too early


----------



## katiekittykat

I still don't feel like AF is round the corner :happydance:


----------



## struth

Looking good still Katie :happydance:


----------



## hope4bump

Looking good indeed :) :)


----------



## Rachael1981

:happydance:


----------



## katiekittykat

Pretty sure I'm out....pink tinged CM when I wiped :(


----------



## 3boys

oh no hopefully not.


----------



## katiekittykat

The important thing is that I've made it to (at least) 13DPO. Which is 3 days better than last cycle!!


----------



## 3boys

thats true and a positive way to look at it! (((hugs)))


----------



## Nickij

Yes that is really good. I was hoping that the B vits would help increase my LP, but it was still 11 days. I know that is not terrible, but I would still prefer 12/13. I am going to carry on taking them as I read sometimes it takes a couple of months to have any effect.

Steering clear of the soy this month though.

I really hope is not the wicked witch for you Katie, but if it then at least you have increase your LP! We can be cycle buddies as you will only be a day or two behind me. And if you don't take that evil soy either again hopefully your cycle will be much shorter next time.

One thing I have notice with AF this month - its much heavier than the past two month - more like before I was on birth control, - so maybe my body is getting back to normal again.


----------



## katiekittykat

No more soy for me either Nicki!! You're on - love to be your cycle buddy! (Did you see how long this cycle has been for me though lol....do you know what you'e letting yourself in for? :rofl:)


----------



## Rachael1981

Hopefully its not the witch, but if it is at least your lp is longer? Hugs xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks Rachael :hugs:


----------



## struth

Loving your positive attitude Katie. Let's hope its not the :witch: though.


----------



## Elanesse

Hi katie, just wanted to say hello because i have kept checking back on this thread to see how you are getting on, and wanted to say thank you for sharing. My cycles are really long too, last ones were 54, 64 and then 233 days. Im hoping for a shortish one this time but im only on cd17 so think ive got a long stretch ahead yet! It gives me comfort to know i am not the only one who has long cycles! I really hope you get your bfp soon, fx x


----------



## katiekittykat

My temp has dropped a bit this morning - although still well above the coverline - and I had some AF like cramps earlier. But no spotting as yet! I can't believe I've made it to 14DPO!! AF is, like, 3 days late :happydance:


----------



## hope4bump

Katie! This is gr8 news :) when do you test again? X


----------



## katiekittykat

hope4bump said:


> Katie! This is gr8 news :) when do you test again? X

Not until Sunday - but I think AF will get me before then :(


----------



## Rachael1981

:happydance: for a longer lp x


----------



## struth

Woo hoo! Isn't it amazing the difference a day or two makes! :happydance:


----------



## katiekittykat

Still no sign of the :witch:!! Lots of watery CM though....


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope she stays away :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks Rachael :hugs: I still don't feel pregnant - I'm almost sure I'm not - but I'm just so pleased that I've extended my LP.

Although knowing my luck this cycle I'll have just have the longest LP in history and no BFP :dohh:


----------



## Rachael1981

I hope that's not the case! This cycle has lasted far too long already!!


----------



## hope4bump

well, i dont know for sure (obviously), BUT i do think you are pregnant....


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> I hope that's not the case! This cycle has lasted far too long already!!

Tell me about it!


----------



## 3boys

still hoping and praying for you hunni! x x


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks girls :flower: Had one or two cramps tonight.....sure I'll be out by this time tomorrow :(


----------



## Rachael1981

No you won't! PMA Katie!


----------



## Nickij

I reckon you are PG Katie! I don't know how you are holding out on the testing front! I would be doing like 2 a day by now! lol x x


----------



## katiekittykat

But I have no symptoms whatsoever!! Surely I should feel something by now?!?!


----------



## Rachael1981

Everyone is different Katie, you may not get any symptoms just yet, somr people don't


----------



## katiekittykat

It just makes me think Mother Nature is playing some more cruel tricks on me :( I'm not testing again until Sunday though - another BFN would just upset me at this stage!


----------



## Rachael1981

That's understandable. I'm not going to test until the day of af this time as I don't want to see a bfn again


----------



## katiekittykat

I think that's a good idea Rachael. 

I'm getting a funny poking type pain in my stomach...nothing like AF cramps (which I had for a bit last night). I think at this point every time I sneeze I'm looking it up as a symptom though :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

:haha: that was me last cycle too. I was convinced I was pregnant, not doing that again either


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> :haha: that was me last cycle too. I was convinced I was pregnant, not doing that again either

I can't help it now! I was OK until Sunday, when AF was officially late....


----------



## Rachael1981

I would be the same if af was late. I hope it's not just mother nature being cruel


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> I would be the same if af was late. I hope it's not just mother nature being cruel

Let's face it - she has not been good to me for the last 78 days.....:(


----------



## hope4bump

I bet you are pregnant. 15 dpo...from an lp of 10... :) vitb complex won't make THAT much of a difference in the first month :) x and anyway you have the watery cm, tiredness...


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks for the PMA hope :hugs:

I forgot to ask...how did your scan go on Monday? xx


----------



## hope4bump

I really think you are and can't wait for you to tell us the good news x scan went well thanks, we saw lil one's heartbeat, go back on the 25th of march for 12 wk scan. I am extremely sick though, every day x


----------



## struth

Oooohhh - :happydance: my morning routine = wake, temp, toilet, cuddle cats, turn computer on, enter temp into FF, rush to B&B to check Katie's updates!!!

I so hope this is it for you. It would be very cruel of nature if not. 

Got to dash off to work but I will be back later to see how you are getting on! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## britt24

Hi Katie 

15do!!! :happydance::happydance:

my test showed up at 16dpo cbd, the sharp pain you are getting would you describe it as a ovulation pain? i kept getting these and thinking for god sake i am ovulating so FF has got it totally wrong lol.

and remember i didnt have any symptoms at all!! 

looking great cant wait for you to post your BFP on sunday xx


----------



## 3boys

so exciting


----------



## 3boys

ooh the pain you describing sounds like ligament pain! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## bebedee

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Aw I love checking onto here!!
Looking good Katie...fx for :bfp: on Saturday! x


----------



## katiekittykat

It does feel a bit like ovulation pain....and I've had it all day. And still no sign of AF....but loads and loads of watery CM. I don't know what to make of it :shrug:


----------



## Sideways 8

Wow Katie how exciting!! Can't wait for you to :test:

hope4bump, I'm with you on the sickness thing. I can't stop :sick: even with Zofran. I've noticed that the hunger pangs I get, are part of what makes me feel ill, but I get hungry every freaking hour!!! I can't eat every hour, I'll for sure end up with gestational diabetes or something. There has to be some relief from this.... oh God think I'm fixing to go :sick: now :cry:


----------



## katiekittykat

It wasn't to be this time girls....AF got me this morning :cry:

So this cycle was 78 days - exactly twice as long as the last one. I wonder whether one of my ovaries isn't working, or one of my tubes is blocked or something :shrug:

Anyway, FF is predicting another long cycle, with ov on 31 March and AF on 17 April. Happy days.

Gonna get Mal to see if his SA results are back today.


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs:

So sorry that she got you Katie. Hope the SA results are OK.

On the plus side, your LP went up to 15 days :thumbup:

And you might not ovulate that late again, especially if it was the soy that messed things up :shrug:


----------



## katiekittykat

Well, we'll see. At least I'm prepared for it this time :dohh:

I'm in 2 minds whether to start taking stuff again - I'll definitely carry on with the Pregnacare Conception, but I'm not sure about the Agnus Castus, EPO and vit B6. Maybe I should wait until I see the doctor on Monday...?

I'm still gonna use OPKs this time, but not until about cd21. And only 1 a day :winkwink:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'd be inclined to lay off everything as you finally ovulated last cycle after you'd given up taking anything, and you never know if any of what you were taking might have caused the long cycle :shrug:

Wait and see what the doctor says on monday I think would be the best idea.

Hopefully you'll use a few less OPK's this time around :haha:


----------



## katiekittykat

I think you're right Rachael. Let's just see what happens with this one :flower:


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck for this cycle. I have a feeling it will be better than the last one :D :hugs:


----------



## hope4bump

Katie, so sorry she got you. Some of us were convinced this was your cycle :( atleast the ball is on the roll with the doctors and oh's SA tests and results. I am still rooting for you, 100% :hug:


----------



## Nickij

So sorry Katie. I hope your cycle this month is a lot shorter. It's great though ur lp increased.

Sometime I do think we mess things up taking all these extra things. I am just going to stick with my pre natal and vit b from now on. 

What were your cycles like before bc katie? X


----------



## struth

Bummer. 

Sorry to hear that she arrived - we had all got our hopes up for you. I have some small window into how you are feeling today but keep up the PMA and maybe your cycle will settle down this time round. :hug:

I think I also agree with Rachael - I would be inclined to lay off all but the pregnacare conception until things settle down a bit. It seems that some of these things can cause more issues than they solve - perhaps they are more useful for those who already have a settled cycle but need to sort some issues within it? Who knows :shrug:


----------



## mum2beagain

so sorr that the :witch: got you today hun :hugs: x


----------



## Clobo

Hi

Katie, really sorry to hear the :witch: came ... EVIL!!

I would suggest laying off everything too, was this your first cycle off the pill? I had two months worth of clomid and this cycle was au naturale after having cycles of up to 85 days as I have PCOS ... anyway all I took this month was the pre-natal vitamins and I exercised and ate a low GI diet, both of which help your hormones, and i had a positive OPK and big temp dip this morning, I can feel ovulation and its only cd 17, the clomid must have kick started me!

Good luck to you, I really hope you have a shorter cycle this time, keep us posted with your progress we are all cheering you on!!

PS. You can have a nice glass of :wine: tonight, I think you deserve it chick xxx


----------



## 3boys

i am so sorry hun, i really hope your cycle settles down this month! x x


----------



## bebedee

Sorry to hear about the :witch: Katie. At least your LP has increased! :thumbup: Will be eagerly stalking this cycle :blush:

I agree with the other ladies, maybe stop taking everything? I have pretty long cycles (the longest was something like 130 days), one point they were around 45 days and as soon as I started taking agnus castus they shot back up to the 65-70 day mark. 

Fx this next cycle is a lucky one :hug:


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks girls :hugs:

Definitely going to lay off everything until I'm all sorted...this is my 3rd cycle off the pill now (37 days, 39 days and 78 days). Let's hope the doctor has something positive to say on Monday!

On a more cheerful note, I picked up my new car today. It's called Jaffa.


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm jealous, I want a car!

I have to ask - why Jaffa?


----------



## katiekittykat

It's orange :blush:


----------



## Rachael1981

Makes sense now! :D

I asked my dad for a car for my 30th :blush:

It won't happen though, so I'll settle for Kinect for the Xbox :haha:


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> Makes sense now! :D
> 
> I asked my dad for a car for my 30th :blush:
> 
> It won't happen though, so I'll settle for Kinect for the Xbox :haha:

My car was cheaper than that!! Ask him to try and pick up a bargain at an auction!!


----------



## Rachael1981

It's not just the car, I can't afford the insurance either so he'd have to pay for that, and he knows it :haha:


----------



## katiekittykat

Fair play....I've just got the insurance today and after 2 months I'll have paid more in insurance than I will have for the car :haha:

It's expensive because I've not my own insurance for years (company car) and I've got no no-claims bonus :(


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm the same, got no no claims because I was named on my ex's Motability car so didn't have insurance of my own, and before that I lost my no claims when some idiot broke into my car and stole the cd player :dohh:


----------



## katiekittykat

AF is unusually heavy and painful for the first day....what with the randomly long LP, I wonder whether I've had a chemical pregnancy...:shrug:

What does everyone think?


----------



## Rachael1981

It's possible. Maybe take an IC and see if you get a line? Unless you'd rather not know of course :shrug:


----------



## katiekittykat

I would much rather just speculate I think.....OH is gutted enough that AF turned up, so I'm not sure he could get his head round the whole chemical thing as well!


----------



## Rachael1981

Bless him. Did he get his SA results yet?

It could also be really heavy because of your cycle length. When I got my first proper AF after coming off the mini pill mine was horrific because I didn't have any periods whilst I was on it :dohh:


----------



## katiekittykat

Could be. This is my 3rd one off the pill though and the other two have been pretty much exactly the same as they have been for the last 15 years or so :shrug:

He rang up for the results today, but they weren't back yet, so he's going to try again tomorrow.


----------



## Rachael1981

Hopefully they'll be back soon. And I hope AF starts behaving herself soon for you :hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

Sorry about the :witch: Katie, I hope this cycle is it for you! I'm with the other ladies who say to hold off taking anything until you talk to the doctor more.


----------



## katiekittykat

....until I ov again :coffee:

At least AF doesn't seem so ferocious today - I was in agony yesterday!


----------



## hope4bump

Fx for this cycle Katie. I hope this is going to be a short one with a BFP at the end of it :)


----------



## Lisa40

Awwwww :hugs: Katie 

I've just got back from my hols and the first thing I did was check this thread (I was waiting for my bags reading the last few pages) I was gutted when I saw it said cd2 :sad2:
as for me well af was due mon/tue but didn't show her face till Thursday afternoon... Needless to say I had rather got my hopes up by then & was quite gutted! Also I didn't have a drink on hol till Thursday night just in case lol :haha: sods law hey!
Ahh well it's cd2 for me aswell so let's keep each other going this month! :thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## 3boys

sorry the witch got you Lisa! Hope you had a nice holiday x x


----------



## hope4bump

Sorry about the spiteful witch Lisa! Fx for this cycle and loads of :dust: coming your way


----------



## Lisa40

Thanks guys.. I'm just gonna hump loads this month :haha: afterall it is the year of the rabbit :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Nickij

Sorry the Witch got you too Lisa. 

Back to the waiting game. I am so hoping I ovulate earlier this month. I felt tortured with a 36 day cycle so I can only imagine how you felt Katie.

Bought my next lot of sticks for my CBFM for this month. Just waiting for it to ask me to test now. Last month it asked on cd9, but as I didn't O'd until cd25 it might wait until later to ask for the first test.


----------



## katiekittykat

Glad you had a nice holiday Lisa...even if AF did spoil it for you :hugs:

We seem to have finally come into sync :haha: FX I'll ov when you do too this time and not have to wait another 2 months.....:dohh:


----------



## katiekittykat

I haven't even taken my temperature this morning! How about that for devil-may-care!

OH rang up for his SA results yesterday and was told they were there but the nurse would ring him back....then our cable went down for the whole day :growlmad: So he'll have to call back on Monday morning before I go to the docs.

On a good note, AF is just about out of the door. Let the six week wait (til ov) begin :coffee:


----------



## Lisa40

OMG - No temps :shock: but I need my daily fix of your chart :haha:

To be honest the first few days I just temp when I wake up & do a bit of adjusting, I start seriously temping at about day 6/7.

Good luck for Mals SA results, I'm thinking of getting a home test for my OH before a trip to the docs in March if we aren't lucky this cycle :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry AF got you too Lisa.

Katie - I didn't bother to temp the whole weekend when I was in Edinburgh lol


----------



## katiekittykat

I just totally forgot about it this morning....very odd. I've done it religiously for weeks and weeks, but it just popped out of my head this morning. Never mind - I'm not anticipating any excitement for a good few weeks yet :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Well I'm hoping you have a much shorter cycle this time!


----------



## katiekittykat

AF was so heavy on cd1 I thought she'd be here for ages....but she left yesterday :happydance:

For those of those interested in my chart, I took my temperature this morning :haha: Don't get excited though.....:rofl:


----------



## 3boys

i cant help but get excited, i will be so chuffed the day you get your BFP! x x


----------



## Lisa40

Hehe me too

my af usually only lasts 3 days too, sometimes I get a bit of spotting on cd4 but that's it. To be honest though my periods are so light I only have to use a bit of tissue, even at night. :blush: I had worried that this might have stopped me getting pregnant ( not enough squishyness in my womb for the eggy to latch on to) but apparently light periods shouldn't be a problem. 

I'll ask the doc again when I go in march though, just to check
xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Wish my periods only lasted 3 days :dohh:


----------



## struth

Mine was short this cycle too - not sure why but I'm not going to complain. 

It made me smile reading about your day off temping! I've had a day off today too and I feel somewhat liberated!!! :rofl:


----------



## katiekittykat

I didn't get much sleep so I didn't think there was much point in taking my temperature.

At least I've only got 4 days left at the sweatshop though :happydance:


----------



## Rachael1981

Woohooo! :happydance:


----------



## 3boys

yeah for 4 days left! :happydance:


----------



## katiekittykat

Saw the doctor today - OH actually came with me!!

Bad news is that his sperm count is reduced. But the good news is, I'm being sent for various blood tests and we've both been referred to the Centre for Life in Newcastle. He's a bit down about the whole thing, but I'm trying to focus on the positives :winkwink:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm sure everything will be fine :hugs:

I've officially started house hunting, so if you know anyone that will have any houses available from April and will take pets let me know please!


----------



## Lisa40

When you say reduced?? is it just below normal... did they give you any specifics?

Glad you are focusing on the positives, & I'm sure they will be able to help whatever the problems :thumbup:
xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> I'm sure everything will be fine :hugs:
> 
> I've officially started house hunting, so if you know anyone that will have any houses available from April and will take pets let me know please!

I'll certainly ask! Does it have to be Sunderland, or will you look at South Shields as well? How much per month do you want to pay? (You can PM me that :winkwink:)


----------



## Sideways 8

Katie, didn't your OH give a semen sample shortly after you guys :sex: ? I'm trying to remember....
if that's the case that would explain the slight reduction in count. What about the quality of the sperm?


----------



## katiekittykat

Sideways 8 said:


> Katie, didn't your OH give a semen sample shortly after you guys :sex: ? I'm trying to remember....
> if that's the case that would explain the slight reduction in count. What about the quality of the sperm?

He did! I forgot about that!! All they said was that the sperm count was reduced...nothing else.

Back on the temping today....might as well keep it up if the FS wants to see it!


----------



## Rachael1981

Might be worth mentioning when you see the FS, they might do another sample :thumbup:


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> Might be worth mentioning when you see the FS, they might do another sample :thumbup:

I think they'll probably want one anyway... took enough effort just to get this one :dohh:


----------



## Rachael1981

I know :dohh:

I hope he's a little co-operative when you see the FS :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> I know :dohh:
> 
> I hope he's a little co-operative when you see the FS :hugs:

Well, he even came to the doctors with me yesterday, and he seems a lot more receptive to the whole idea so hopefully that's the end of the hissy fits!


----------



## Rachael1981

That's good! Hopefully it is the end of them. FX'd the FS can help and you get your BFP soon :)


----------



## struth

How long until you get an appointment at the Centre of Life Katie? Glad to hear that things are moving in the right direction :hugs:


----------



## hope4bump

All seems to be moving in the right direction...fx for you! :) x


----------



## katiekittykat

struth said:


> How long until you get an appointment at the Centre of Life Katie? Glad to hear that things are moving in the right direction :hugs:

Not sure - I suppose we'll find out when the results of my various blood tests are back. I'm going for those on Friday x


----------



## Sideways 8

aww you put my name in the thread title :) glad that made him feel better!!

well, just had my first US, there's only 1 in there though i could have sworn there were 2, based on how sick I always am!!! everything looks good so far.

ps sorry for the lack of proper punctuation and capitalization, I'm feeling a little lazy right now!


----------



## katiekittykat

So pleased all is well Sideways :hugs:

cd7 of cycle #3 today.....sort of the limbo period where there's nothing really to report. Today is going to be my last full day at work (they're under some mistaken impression I'm going to hang around until 7pm tomorrow night :haha:) so that'd good news :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Why would you want to hang around until 7pm?! :haha:


----------



## 3boys

enjoy your last full day. x x


----------



## katiekittykat

Today was totally crap....but at least I only have to stay there until my payslip comes through tomorrow, so hopefully about lunchtime :)

The best thing is, I've managed to fully book myself for the week I'm off with mystery shopping jobs so at least I'll be making some money!


----------



## Rachael1981

That's good :thumbup: Roll on lunchtime tomorrow :D


----------



## katiekittykat

Definitely.....out of all the crappy places I've worked this one has been by far the crappiest. Can't wait to be out!


----------



## Rachael1981

Bet you can't! Not long now, then you're free :D


----------



## Lisa40

Yeay I am so glad you are finally leaving, you are gonna be sooooo much happier, I only worked for them for 2 months so I have no idea how you stuck it for so many years. I really am so so chuffed for you :yipee: 
xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Lisa40 said:


> Yeay I am so glad you are finally leaving, you are gonna be sooooo much happier, I only worked for them for 2 months so I have no idea how you stuck it for so many years. I really am so so chuffed for you :yipee:
> xxx

Thanks Lisa :hugs: The only fly in the ointment is that they're keeping £500 until they've had my company car 'checked'. And this is Countrywide, so God only knows how long that will take...:growlmad:


----------



## katiekittykat

SMEP would mean starting to BD today....and since OH is at work late I can't see it happening lol

And then of course I wonder if there's any point....it's highly unlikely that this is going to be a 28 day cycle, and we've got our referral to the Centre for Life. Maybe I'll see what he thinks when he gets in :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Ask him, he may be up for some :sex: :haha:

And you never know, your cycle could well be a lot shorter this time around :thumbup:


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Perhaps not tell him at all this time?? Take the pressure off and let him think that you are :sex: just because you want to and not just to make a :baby:. Not saying thats what you do but thats what they might think.

Im deffo doing that next month ... not telling husband, last two months we've really gone for it too early and then he's "tired and pressured" when ovulation day arrives!! Arg!!

Good luck chick, may as well start asap as you never know!!

xxxx


----------



## hope4bump

I agree. Don't tell him - do your regular temping, but tell him that's all you are going to do this time round... Do the opk's but without him knowing, just to take the pressure of him and then make sure he is all in the mood for it when it counts :) also, try and dtd on a sort of regular basis so he doesn't get a sniff when it's ovulation time and you want it more..lol. Let him think you are ntnp. Fx for you :) :) wanted to ask Katie, are you taking any soy or anything this time round? Xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm not taking anything at all this time round, except the Pregnacare Conception (which the doctor advised that I keep taking).

I think you're all right - I'll try and keep the pressure off this time round. Off for my blood tests in the morning :thumbup:


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck with the blood tests :)


----------



## 3boys

good luck with the bloods hun!


----------



## katiekittykat

We didn't bother DTD last night...both if us were far too tired!

Just waiting for the medical centre to open and then I'll go straight down and get my blood tests done. Little bit worried as I don't do well with blood - my blood pressure is very low. FX Mal will be out of bed and want to come with me :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Do you think he will go with you?

And :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: for no longer being an estate agent! :D


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> Do you think he will go with you?

No :rofl: It'll be 8.30am on his day off! I can always ask - shy bairns get nowt!


----------



## Rachael1981

He might surprise you!

Like you said, shy bairns get nowt :rofl:

I'd come with you if I was in Sunderland already :D


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks Rachael :hugs: You can come to the next ones lol


----------



## Rachael1981

I will, as long as they're in 2 months time! :)


----------



## 3boys

good luck today! when do you get the results?


----------



## katiekittykat

3boys said:


> good luck today! when do you get the results?

Thanks :hugs: I'm not sure....I'll ring the doctor in a weeks time if I haven't heard anything.


----------



## katiekittykat

....so I didn't bother with my temping today :(

Just waiting for my online shopping to come (part of a mystery shopping brief so it comes for free :happydance:) then off to mystery shop a toyshop!!


----------



## 3boys

how did u manage to get jobs like that?


----------



## katiekittykat

3boys said:


> how did u manage to get jobs like that?

I'll PM you xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Like the title says today - nothing really to report. Temp is up a little bit, but nothing out of the ordinary, lots of creamy cm and I'm absolutely exhausted!!

Got a night in a hotel tomorrow night and I can't wait to have some time to myself :thumbup:


----------



## Rachael1981

Bet you can't! Is it just you going or is Mal going too?


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> Bet you can't! Is it just you going or is Mal going too?

Just me - Mal is on dog-sitting duty :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Good girl lol. Hope you have a great night away xx


----------



## 3boys

oh sounds like my dream night! A full nights sleep, I cant remember what that feels like! lol! Enjoy!


----------



## Lisa40

Haha , have fun hun, you deserve a bit of you time.

:thumbup:
xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm most looking forward to having a bath without a dog whingeing outside the bathroom door!


----------



## Rachael1981

I bet you are. I've forgotten what that's like! It's either she whinges or is in the bathroom with me lol


----------



## katiekittykat

I don't want to get into the same situation I did last cycle....but at the same time I don't want to miss the surge! FF is saying I'm going to ov on cd46 but I'm kinda hoping it'll be sooner :wacko:

The trouble is I get no warning whatsoever that I'm going to ovulate - no pains (or none that are distinct from other pains through the cycle anyway), no EWCM....so it's tricky. My earliest ov (since I've been tracking) was cd29, but I'd like to think that I'd return to a semi-normal cycle at some point.....

What does everyone think? x


----------



## Rachael1981

Maybe start them on CD15? :shrug:


----------



## Clobo

I had the same problem Katie, I would bulk buy and start around cd 15 and just keep going chick ... also id keep going for a while afterwards, i thought i ovulated and then didnt and then think i did again at the weekend!! I have PCOS though and that can happen, better to be safe than sorry and miss it!

Good luck xxxx


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi Katie :) since you can get them so cheap I'd go for around CD15 as well. And... hate to say it but I really do recommend FMU. I never got any positives with that mid-afternoon pee, even after holding it in for 4 hours! Or maybe I'm just a special case, don't know!


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks girls :flower: I'll start on Thursday then!!

FMU is so much more convenient for me, especially since I'm starting a new job and won't be able to get home at lunchtime.

PS Loving the pic of Holly in your avatar Rachael x


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks, it was taken last summer when she was still a sort of puppy!

Hope you enjoyed your night in the hotel xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I really should know by now not to get excited just because my FF calendar is green today :dohh: It's not EWCM...just watery. And I get it on and off through the cycle so I know deep down it probably doesn't mean anything :blush:


----------



## Sideways 8

hi Katie! This thread has slowed down a little bit? Well, you never know with the watery CM, did you guys :sex: anyway?? :)


----------



## katiekittykat

We didn't.....OH fell asleep on the sofa (watching the football) at 8pm :dohh:

And I haven't POAS yet....the little container I used has mysteriously vanished from the bathroom....:growlmad: Watch this space for results later!


----------



## Rachael1981

don't you just love it when things grow legs and wander off.... :grr:


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> don't you just love it when things grow legs and wander off.... :grr:

I would have gone and looked for something else, but I really needed to pee :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

:haha: I know the feeling :)

Luckily I have no one here to move things for me :)


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> :haha: I know the feeling :)
> 
> Luckily I have no one here to move things for me :)

Not for long.....how's the househunting going?


----------



## Rachael1981

Slowly. No one wants to wait until the end of April for their house to be occupied, think I'll just give up for a couple of weeks.

Do people not realise I have to give a months notice and can only do that once I know I have somewhere to go? :grr:


----------



## Lisa40

:hi: guys
sorry I've not been around for a few days, been a bit manic at work. Yeay Katie poas :thumbup: I started at cd10 which was sat and got a positive yesterday afternoon. we :sex: Sunday and last night, we tried on tues too but I got a massive cramp in my calf and apparently it killed the mood :haha: I thought the extra moans might have been helping :rofl:
anyway I had a huge spike this morning, but I did have a few :wine: last night, so again I'm not sure if it's due to that, so just have to wait and see.
I really wish we had managed Tuesday, I somehow feel that Sunday was too early and wed night too late. Just for once I'd like to manage :sex: the day before ovulation :brat:
ah well. Good luck for your first poas for this cycle. Hope you only have to do a couple!

:dance:
:dust:


----------



## Lisa40

Oh and Rach, I just noticed you are 11dpo... When are you planning on testing?

:dust: to you
xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Tested this morning Lisa, and :bfn:


----------



## Lisa40

Booooooo :sad2:

still fairly early though. I'll keep everything crossed for you :thumbup:
xx


----------



## Rachael1981

AF is due on Saturday. If she doesn't show I'll test next week sometime.


----------



## struth

Ooh Katie-am excitedly awaiting your results. I got my first positive opk this cycle yesterday at cd18. I'm so over excited that my cycle seems to be a more sensible length this time round. 

I'm sitting with FX that yours is too!

Sorry to hear about :bfn: Rachel-still time for it to come good though!


----------



## Rachael1981

Struth - pleased your cycle is hopefully better this time! FX'd Katie's will be too!


----------



## katiekittykat

I'll have to find something to pee in! Damn it :dohh:


----------



## Rachael1981

Go looking then :p


----------



## katiekittykat

Found my little container! :happydance: Just waiting for the results of OPK#1 this cycle...:coffee:


----------



## Rachael1981

:coffee:


----------



## katiekittykat

Negative :nope: There's a visible line, but it's very faint. Nowhere near a positive, which was pretty much what I expected.


----------



## Rachael1981

I just hope you don't have to pee on as many as you did last cycle :shock:


----------



## Lisa40

I know, that would be a nightmare... I reckon a few more days, come on eggy!! :dance: :dance:

xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm only doing 1 opk per day this time round lol. My plan of action is just to have more :sex:!

You were right (almost) last time Lisa....FX your mystical powers are spot on again! :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

More :sex: is good :winkwink:

FF is down, how rude :(


----------



## Clobo

Hi Katie

Good luck this cycle, im keeping my eye on how you are doing!!

I had a specialist appt on monday and he told me of for temping, going to do it in secret though!! He said just lots of "nookie", luckily husband was there to hear that so next cycle (if there is one!) will be loads of :sex:!!

Have fun xxxx


----------



## struth

Hi Katie - hopefully it won't be long until you have a positive! Mine went from completely blank to positive in the space of a day (one faint line and then full on positive the next). You never know when a positive one will pop up - FX'd for you honey!


----------



## katiekittykat

Well, another negative OPK for me again today. Here we go again :dohh:


----------



## Rachael1981

Hopefully it won't take long to get a positive one Katie xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Temp is a little bit higher today....and watery cm. But lots of :sex: anyway and that's the main thing!!


----------



## hope4bump

I really hope ov comes earlier for you this cycle....and wow, that is a lot of dtd :) have you put a spell on your man? Lol. Sorry I have been so quiet lately, but I suffer from extreme sickness :( xx


----------



## katiekittykat

hope4bump said:


> I really hope ov comes earlier for you this cycle....and wow, that is a lot of dtd :) have you put a spell on your man? Lol. Sorry I have been so quiet lately, but I suffer from extreme sickness :( xx

I think since he's been to the doctors he has a renewed sense of urgency! Although we worked out why his sperm count was reduced, it's as though he's trying to prove his virility! Not that I'm complaining :winkwink:


----------



## Rachael1981

katiekittykat said:


> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> I really hope ov comes earlier for you this cycle....and wow, that is a lot of dtd :) have you put a spell on your man? Lol. Sorry I have been so quiet lately, but I suffer from extreme sickness :( xx
> 
> I think since he's been to the doctors he has a renewed sense of urgency! Although we worked out why his sperm count was reduced, it's as though he's trying to prove his virility! Not that I'm complaining :winkwink:Click to expand...

That's good ;) :D


----------



## ptr

joining here to stalk you! :D


----------



## katiekittykat

:hi: ptr - thanks for joining us :flower:

What's happened to FF?!? Not only did we BD again this morning, but I've had another temp rise and I want to see what it says lol


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

I think FF is being changed over to the new styling! I had a big temp rise too and desperate to put it in and stare at it all morning!!!!

Good luck Katie xxx


----------



## struth

LOL! You girls made me laugh - but only because I know exactly what you mean! I want FF back up as I have had a temp rise and FF should confirm O this morning. I know what it will look like but I still want to see it!!! :rofl:


----------



## katiekittykat

Clo_mid said:


> Hiya
> 
> I think FF is being changed over to the new styling! I had a big temp rise too and desperate to put it in and stare at it all morning!!!!
> 
> Good luck Katie xxx

Good luck to you too!!


----------



## katiekittykat

struth said:


> LOL! You girls made me laugh - but only because I know exactly what you mean! I want FF back up as I have had a temp rise and FF should confirm O this morning. I know what it will look like but I still want to see it!!! :rofl:

Have we all had temp rises this morning? :haha:


----------



## struth

katiekittykat said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> LOL! You girls made me laugh - but only because I know exactly what you mean! I want FF back up as I have had a temp rise and FF should confirm O this morning. I know what it will look like but I still want to see it!!! :rofl:
> 
> Have we all had temp rises this morning? :haha:Click to expand...

Seems so! Perhaps there is something in the water :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

My temp has dropped slightly, so I'm the opposite, but I want to stare at the fact I've made it to 14dpo before the :witch: gets me! I'm spotting so I know she's imminent though :haha:


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> My temp has dropped slightly, so I'm the opposite, but I want to stare at the fact I've made it to 14dpo before the :witch: gets me! I'm spotting so I know she's imminent though :haha:

I thought she got you yesterday Rachael? :shrug: So you're not out yet? :winkwink:


----------



## Rachael1981

I know once I start spotting she's on her way. She got my with full flow a couple of hours ago lol


----------



## ladygagafan

Still hovering about this thread!! Wow Katie, your sex really is on fire, have you been slipping something in his drink!? Not liking the new look FF at all!!x


----------



## katiekittykat

ladygagafan said:


> Still hovering about this thread!! Wow Katie, your sex really is on fire, have you been slipping something in his drink!? Not liking the new look FF at all!!x

:rofl: I don't know what's got into him!! 4 days in a row!!

The new look FF confuses me....but as long as it still confirms ov I suppose it's OK :shrug:


----------



## struth

Katie-have just been stalking your chart. Are you sure that you haven't O'd? Surely if your temp stays high tomorrow.... 

Just a thought :hugs:


----------



## ptr

ladygagafan said:


> Still hovering about this thread!! Wow Katie, your sex really is on fire, have you been slipping something in his drink!? Not liking the new look FF at all!!x

really? i love the new look! the only thing i don't like is the quick links arent there anymore. or maybe they are but i don't see it just yet. :shrug:


----------



## katiekittykat

I thought maybe I'd ov'd too, but my temp has dipped really low today.

Not much time for worrying though - I start my new job at the airport this morning!! God help me getting across Newcastle for 9am :dohh:


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck with the new job Katie x


----------



## struth

Sorry to hear that Katie - good luck with the job!

Ptr - I think the quick links have moved to the menu across the top!


----------



## katiekittykat

The new job is....interesting. Part of my uniform is red lipstick - it's compulsory!! I'm training this week, but they want to make it a bit more realistic so on Friday we start at 5am :shock:


Where are you Rachael.....? Happy Birthday :cake: Hope you are being spolit somewhere :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks Katie. Been spoilt all day. 

I don't envy you starting work at 5am Friday. Hope the training is going well xxx


----------



## ladygagafan

Red lipstick....interesting! What airline you working for? Im travelling all the way down to newcastle for a flight next month!xx


----------



## katiekittykat

ladygagafan said:


> Red lipstick....interesting! What airline you working for? Im travelling all the way down to newcastle for a flight next month!xx

Jet2 - come and say hello! :thumbup:

My temp has shot back up again this morning - maybe I ov'd yesterday :shrug: I have no way of knowing.....nothing like a positive opk, no EWCM, not really any pain.


----------



## struth

Hmmm... strange. Was just having a look - you are in the range of your own post O temps (looking at last months). Could there be any reason to discard yesterday's temp? If so, you could have O'd a few days ago? 

This is probably TMI but if you have been BD'ing a lot it (which I can see you have :winkwink:) then it can be difficult to tell the difference between EWCM and the spermy on its way back out! I didn't think I had O'ed as I didn't think I had any EWCM, just lots of remants :haha:! It must have been mixed in :rofl:

I guess you just have to wait it out a bit longer and see what happens to your temps... :shrug:


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

I agree, the only way you will know is by tomorrow's temp ... keep up the :sex: just in case though!!

Glad your new job is good!! xxx


----------



## hope4bump

Wow, that would be great, a lot earlier than the previous two cycles... Fx :)


----------



## Lisa40

Oh I do hope so Katie. Fingers crossed for you!! Can't wait to see tomorrows temp :thumbup:
xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I don't know what's going on with my temperatures :(


----------



## Nickij

They certainly look a bit jumpy. Mine were strange this month too. FF move my ovulation date twice as it wasn't sure!


----------



## Rachael1981

They're a bit up and down :wacko:


----------



## hope4bump

Hi Katie :wave:
have you received your blood test results back already? And when's your next doctors appointment?


----------



## katiekittykat

Totally forgot to say :dohh: My blood tests came back totally normal, so we're just waiting for the FS appointment to come through now :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Good they're normal :D

Hope you get the FS appointment soon :D

How is the new job going? :hugs: xx


----------



## katiekittykat

It's OK - little bit disorganised though. I'm working from 5am til 1pm tomorrow, so really early start for the Tenerife flight going out.....


----------



## Rachael1981

Only good thing about starting that early is finishing early :dohh:

Don't know how you could do that :shrug:


----------



## katiekittykat

Only trouble is....if I have ov'd, we didn't cover it :(

Well, I've done my 5am start - not in again now til Tuesday!


----------



## Rachael1981

:yipee: for 3 day weekend! :D


----------



## hope4bump

you can still try and catch it as soon as he walks in through the door, might be that time-wise you can still make it...that eggy has a 24 hour window in which it can be fertilized...


----------



## Clobo

Plus the :spermy: can live for up to 5 or 6 days!!

At the very least if you did ov then your cycle is a hell of a lot shorter than last time ... that has to be a bonus!!!

Big :hugs: xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

My temps are definitely post-ov. I know I should be happy with a much shorter cycle but I just want to be able to predict when to BD :(


----------



## Rachael1981

Were you not doing opks?


----------



## struth

katiekittykat said:


> My temps are definitely post-ov. I know I should be happy with a much shorter cycle but I just want to be able to predict when to BD :(

That must be frustrating and encouraging at the same time though? Just think though - only 13 days (maybe fewer) and you will have another chance. That would be less than half the length of last cycle - so you get two attempts for the price of one. :happydance:

Keep the PMA going Katie - things look like they are improving for you! FX'd!


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> Were you not doing opks?

No - I got bored after a couple of totally negative ones :blush:


----------



## Rachael1981

Ahhhh fair enough. Next cycle keep at them though :haha:


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> Ahhhh fair enough. Next cycle keep at them though :haha:

I know....I was tricked into thinking I had ov'd on cd17 when my temp went up and then I never really bothered after that. In my defence I thought I would have ages to wait :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

True. At least your body is getting back to normal after the pill which is great


----------



## Nickij

Maybe next cycle try BD every 3 days - until you get a +ive opk at least then you should be in the fertile window. If you have a couple of shorter cycles (hopefully you will be PG before then) you could get a CBFM. I got mine on ebay for £30 and its been great at helping us BD at the right time:)


----------



## katiekittykat

Well, I'm 3DPO. And we totally missed the window. On one hand it's great that I'm having a 'normal' cycle (still looks like it's gonna be about 35 days + though) but on the other hand I'm really cross that I have absolutely no way of predicting this.

Oh well, there's nothing to get excited about, but my test date is 25 March.

I thought about a CBFM, but then I thought with my really long cycles it was going to get really expensive....


----------



## Lisa40

I wouldn't say you were completely out Katie. You :sex: 4 days before and the little guys can live up to 5-6 days, so althought the chances are lower, the chance is still there. I'm not saying get your hopes up as I don't think any of us should do that :haha: but try not to be sad either.
:hugs:
xxx


----------



## DaisyDust

katiekittykat said:


> Well, I'm 3DPO. And we totally missed the window. On one hand it's great that I'm having a 'normal' cycle (still looks like it's gonna be about 35 days + though) but on the other hand I'm really cross that I have absolutely no way of predicting this.
> 
> Oh well, there's nothing to get excited about, but my test date is 25 March.
> 
> I thought about a CBFM, but then I thought with my really long cycles it was going to get really expensive....

Hi Katie...still checking up on you. :winkwink:

Lisa is right, you bed 4 days before...youve got a good chance. I just read a thread from a girl who couldn't believe she got a BFP when she only got 1 chance this month 5 days before Ov. My SiL reckons hers was 6 days too.
Glad yr month is back to normal anyway.

And Lisa, I still have a sneaky look at yrs too. Is that the start of a triphasic? That's an impressive jump even if you've had a glass of the vino. 

Good luck :dust:


----------



## Lisa40

Haha daisy, I know I couldn't believe my temp this morning too. I did have 2 glasses of red wine though and I had terrible dreams so I'm not sure it's reliable. Have to wait and see what tomorrow brings. I've not had any spotting yet & I usually get that between 9-12 dpo & I'm 11 dpo today. I'm really trying not to get my hopes up as I have absolutely no symptoms whatsoever. I feel a little sick today but I think that's the wine haha. If I get another high temp tomorrow and no spotting I might do a test!!
Xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Looking good Lisa :thumbup: When are you going to test?


----------



## DaisyDust

Lisa40 said:


> Haha daisy, I know I couldn't believe my temp this morning too. I did have 2 glasses of red wine though and I had terrible dreams so I'm not sure it's reliable. Have to wait and see what tomorrow brings. I've not had any spotting yet & I usually get that between 9-12 dpo & I'm 11 dpo today. I'm really trying not to get my hopes up as I have absolutely no symptoms whatsoever. I feel a little sick today but I think that's the wine haha. If I get another high temp tomorrow and no spotting I might do a test!!
> Xx

Sounds promising though. It's all the differences from previous months which are the most reliable symptoms whether that means there aren't many. I'll check into both of you's tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Nickij

I think you could still be in with a chance Katie. Also if your cycle is short the next time then you could think about having the CBFM. They work for ladies with cycles 21-42 days. ;)


----------



## Lisa40

katiekittykat said:


> Looking good Lisa :thumbup: When are you going to test?

If I have a high temp still tomorrow and no spotting before tomorrow morning I'll have a go then. I'll be 12dpo...still not getting my hopes up though. It's been 18 months haha.
X


----------



## hope4bump

Fx for you Lisa :) and Katie, as the other ladies said, you might still be in with a shot...:) good luck!


----------



## Sideways 8

I agree with everyone else that you have a decent chance, hon!! Good luck!

hope4bump, how is your tummy? Mine's slowly starting to get better. Very slowly though.


----------



## katiekittykat

My temp is much higher this cycle than it has been....don't know whether this is a good sign or not :shrug:


----------



## Lisa40

hope so katie. I got a bfn this morning at 12dpo. I know people say that's still early but I'm just not feeling it this month. Also I want to visit my friend in hong kong at the beginning of may so I wouldn't really want to be feeling sick so I'm ok with it this month

good luck and :dust: to you
xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

It might still happen Lisa :hugs: Are you going to go to the doctors and see if they can help?

PS Am insanely jealous about Hong Kong - I went about 10 years ago and I loved it!


----------



## Lisa40

Yeah I probably should go to the docs soon... I guess I just thought it would happen eventually... I guess not lol!
It's weird cos my cycles are fine, I don't really get any pain or anything, I'm definitely ovulating... I'm scared it's my guy & I'm not sure where we'd go from there!
Ah well, maybe I'll make an appointment soon. Col is off work for half term the 2nd week in April, so we could go then I suppose!

You should come with me to Hong Kong, I have a friend there so I'm going to stay with her... we are considering a little hop over to Australia together too for a week.. we'll see :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Nickij

I think its a really good sign you ovulated so much earlier this month Katie. Maybe next month (if you don't get your BFP) it will be easier for you to predict when to BD.

I got my BFP today 10 DPO! very nervous but praying for a sticky bean.


----------



## hope4bump

Nickij said:


> I think its a really good sign you ovulated so much earlier this month Katie. Maybe next month (if you don't get your BFP) it will be easier for you to predict when to BD.
> 
> I got my BFP today 10 DPO! very nervous but praying for a sticky bean.

Congratulations.... Very happy for you :) wishing you a h&h 9 months :happydance:


----------



## katiekittykat

Congratulations Nicki :happydance:

I'm waiting until 15DPO to test...only 10 days to wait lol :dohh:


----------



## struth

:hi:

I'm still stalking Katie!

And I agree with the other ladies - you're not completely out this cycle. And what an improvement to having to wait days and days for your O!


----------



## hope4bump

Sideways 8 said:


> I agree with everyone else that you have a decent chance, hon!! Good luck!
> 
> hope4bump, how is your tummy? Mine's slowly starting to get better. Very slowly though.

Hi sideways :) I have some really good days with a few bad ones in-between. BUT it's loads better than how I used to be :) I'm not dehydrated no more and I actually keep some food in... Thanks for asking snd i am Glad you are better too x


----------



## Sideways 8

that's awesome, hope! I am getting less and less yucky days, but almost every day I have at least an hour or two where I feel like crap, but luckily haven't thrown up in a long while. I'm able to eat full meals but I never know what I want until it's time to eat, so I've been spending a lot of money on gasoline to drive into town for food lol.

Katie - good luck hon!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you:)


----------



## katiekittykat

So pleased you girls are feeling better :hugs:

I'm 6DPO today and I'd forgotten about the waiting! I had a horrible dream that AF came really early but I've woke up and it's fine :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

2ww is longggggggg!


----------



## 3boys

hope it goes quicker hun! x x


----------



## Lisa40

the :witch: got me today I'm afraid guys... I've lost track but I think I'm on to cycle 19 now lol!

Good luck to everyone else still in limbo
xx


----------



## 3boys

so sorry Lisa! x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry Lisa :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

Sorry Lisa :hugs:


----------



## hope4bump

Sorry about that horrible witch Lisa! :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

It's on Monday 11 April! A lot quicker than I expected too!

Little dip in temperature today....could be implantation....I'm 7DPO :shrug:


----------



## Rachael1981

Not long to wait at all! :D

Could be implantation :thumbup:


----------



## hope4bump

Great news, maybe you won't even need that appointment :) :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

hope u dont need the appointment


----------



## Sideways 8

Katie your chart looks beautiful this time around!! :)


----------



## katiekittykat

My temp has dropped again at 8DPO.....I'm not sure whether that's a good sign :shrug: I just really hope it goes back up again tomorrow - I want at least a 13 day LP this time round!


----------



## katiekittykat

But at least my temp went up again today, and it's only 4 days until AF is due, or 6 days until testing :happydance:

I have zero symptoms....except loads and loads and loads of creamy cm.


----------



## struth

When is your testing day Katie? And how is the new job going? Are you enjoying it?


----------



## katiekittykat

I'll be testing on 25th March, but I'm not hopeful :nope:

Slight hitch with the new job.....the car I bought totally died (it needed a new part which is no longer in production), so.....I can't work at the airport because I have no way of getting there. I started a new new job today - back in estate agency :cry:


----------



## 3boys

im so sorry you had to switch jobs hun. Hopefully you will get a bfp in a few days to compensate. x x


----------



## katiekittykat

3boys said:


> im so sorry you had to switch jobs hun. Hopefully you will get a bfp in a few days to compensate. x x

Thanks Tricia :hugs:

Have just noticed your ticker - so sorry...all our thoughts are with you xxxxx


----------



## 3boys

thanks hun, a bit of a shock really, i'm just one of the unlucky few who have no idea baby has died.


----------



## hope4bump

3boys said:


> thanks hun, a bit of a shock really, i'm just one of the unlucky few who have no idea baby has died.

So sorry for your loss :hugs: thinking of you xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I've started spotting this morning, which probably means AF will turn up tomorrow. So it'll be a 10 day LP again...:nope: This makes me all the more convinced about a chemical last cycle when I had a 15 day LP.

But.......on the the upside.....this has been a 32 day cycle :happydance:


----------



## 3boys

glad your cycle is shorter hun! Sorry about af coming x x


----------



## Nickij

Hi Katie

Sorry to hear about AF, but as you said on the bright side your cycle has been pretty much normal this month, so hopefully your body is getting its natural rhythm back.

Regarding your LP, I have had a LP of 10/11 day, and I have conceived ok, I know I am still in the early stages but seems to be ok so far. x


----------



## Rachael1981

3boys - I'm sorry hun :hugs:

Nickij - congratulations

Katie - at least you had a 'normal' cycle this time. The short LP shouldn't be a problem, but mention to the FS and see if there is anything that can be done x


----------



## katiekittykat

...and the spotting has stopped. My temp has dropped right down though so I know it's only a matter of time :dohh:


----------



## Rachael1981

You still might get a longer LP though, even if it's just a day or so. Mine was 12 my first cycle temping and 13 last cycle so it can vary :)

Sorry you had to go back into estate agency too. Talking of which, did you have any luck seeing if anyone had any houses available at all?


----------



## katiekittykat

I know she's on the way because my temp has dropped right down, and this is my 3rd day of spotting....I just want her to turn up so I can get on with cycle #4.

I'll have a look for landlords for you today Rachael - I've got a whole new system to pillage!!


----------



## Rachael1981

I hope she turns up soon for you :hugs:

At least if she turns up today your LP has gone up to 11 days though :thumbup:

And thanks for looking for me, looking to move in 3/4 weeks :shock:

We'll have to meet up with the dogs once I'm over that way :D


----------



## struth

Wow - your cycle is looking good! I know that probably isn't great news for you at the moment (you would rather have a :bfp:) but it really is looking 'normal' now Katie!


----------



## katiekittykat

AF turned up - so that was a 33 day cycle. Which is almost back to normal :dohh:

Of course, FF can't predict what will happen this cycle, so I'm going to stick with 33 days and see what happens.....I might even get me a new ticker!


----------



## Rachael1981

:happydance: for a normal cycle!

Get a ticker, and this time don't give up on the OPK's so easily :thumbup:


----------



## 3boys

sorry af got you, hope this is your lucky cycle, any room for another ttc buddy?


----------



## katiekittykat

3boys said:


> sorry af got you, hope this is your lucky cycle, any room for another ttc buddy?

Always room for you Tricia :hugs:


----------



## Nickij

3boys so sorry for your loss:( Lots of hugs. I can't imagine how you must be feeling. xxx

Katie, I think its great you had a normal cycle! I reckon next month you don't wear yourselves out BD every day - try every other day - until you get your +ive opk of course x


----------



## katiekittykat

As you can see, I've gone for the 33 day ticker......maybe a bit optimistic :shrug:


----------



## struth

Am liking the PMA this morning Katie!


----------



## Lisa40

:hi: guys,

Sorry I've not been round too much lately, AF got me a while ago & then I found out on Saturday that Col kissed another girl on Friday night... then I found out yesterday that I might be being made redundant, will find out on the 6th April, so not going to be TTC for a while I don't think.

Good luck for April though
:dust:
xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm sorry Lisa :hugs:


----------



## hope4bump

Hi Lisa. So sorry to hear about all 3 situations :( first of all, times are so tuff, I hope you keep your job, but if they do make you redundant I hope and pray you find something else suitable for you. Secondly, sorry AF got you, and thirdly so sorry about your oh!! Not sure what to say there, but I hope it gets sorted, one way or another for YOUR benefit. Men can be such idiots sometimes! Never settle for any less than you deserves. :hugs: thinking of you!


----------



## katiekittykat

:hugs: Lisa - you know where I am if you need a whinge xxx

Temp is unusually high today - hope I'm not coming down with something :nope:


----------



## Sideways 8

katie that is kind of high, but don't let it worry you too much, sometimes temps are crazy. Mine would be crazy if I had a bad dream, I guess for some reason that made my temp go up a little bit. And one time it dropped big time because I had woken up at 3am parched and needed to get some water, 2.5 hours later I took my temp and it was 96-something in my luteal phase! crazy. you just have to discard those! I think you can tell FF to discard a temp if you want.


----------



## katiekittykat

I do enjoy the fact that I still only have AF for 3 days. The first day is unbelievably painful still, but at least I know it'll soon be over :haha:

How are you doing Sideways? Still sick? :hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

hi Katie, sorry for the late response. yes unfortunately i'm still getting sick. the sick days are fewer and farther between but when they're here i feel like s**t (and today is a bad day :( )

so glad the witch is gone for you! time to move forward!!


----------



## katiekittykat

Glad it's getting a bit better Sideways :hugs:

My temp is really high for pre-ovulation.....but maybe it's because the weather's getting warmer :shrug: I've only ever done this in the winter so I have no frame of reference :dohh:


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi katie just thought I'd drop in and say hi, how r u hun? So sorry af got u!!! How long was last month cycle? Xxx


----------



## struth

Mine were the same this cycle Katie. They stayed high for a week - I did some reading- apparently it can be due to residual progesterone.


----------



## katiekittykat

I've got ages til I ov again :dohh: Gonna start BDing every other day on cd16 and opks on cd18. This is all presuming that this cycle is going to be the same as the last one....:haha:


----------



## katiekittykat

Nothing really to report.....watery cm this morning, so FF says I'm fertile, but we know not to make that mistake again :winkwink:


----------



## Rachael1981

You've not had fertile CM this early in your cycle before though!

We have a house and are moving on April 16th! We will definitely have to meet up once we're settled :D


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> You've not had fertile CM this early in your cycle before though!
> 
> We have a house and are moving on April 16th! We will definitely have to meet up once we're settled :D

Ah brilliant! I'm so pleased for you both...not long to wait either :thumbup:


----------



## Rachael1981

Looks like the house fell through :cry:


----------



## katiekittykat

Rachael1981 said:


> Looks like the house fell through :cry:

No!!! How come? :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

My throat is killing me and my temperature has inexplicably shot up again....must be coming down with something :(


----------



## Rachael1981

Maybe you're getting a cold?

Story with the house is my tenancy here doesn't end until April 22nd and as that is Easter weekend we said we would move the weekend before, April 16th. He doesn't want to wait near enough 3 weeks for the house to paying rent and said yesterday to Ian that if it was still available on the 16th then we could have it.

Insert a load of drama with Ian's mum and sister not being happy for him too and things got a bit of a nightmare :cry:

He had a long talk with them last night and they're coming round, before that they were just having a go at him about it and making him feel like shit. At one point he told me he felt like jumping Queen Alexandra Bridge because he didn't want to lose his family or me and didn't know what to do. Sigh.

As for the house, we decided we can move in the afternoon of April 8th but that would be the earliest, so I phoned the guy and told him that, and he agreed to guaruntee us the house, so it's officially off the market. We go to sign the contract and get the keys on Saturday, then to the beach with Holly again :)

Hope you feel better soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

So it's all sorted? :happydance: 

Where is it? We'll have to meet up for coffee x


----------



## Rachael1981

Yep, it's all sorted and we move a week on Friday :happydance:

It's in Southwick, near the church :D


----------



## Rachael1981

And we'll definitely have to meet up for a coffee. Or a coke in my case as I'm not keen on coffee :rofl:


----------



## katiekittykat

Not too far from the stadium for Ian either :winkwink:

Does he have a season ticket? We've got match tickets going begging if he doesn't.


----------



## Rachael1981

Nope, it's not far at all :winkwink:

He's got a season ticket, though he was saying he might not renew it for next season :shrug:


----------



## katiekittykat

Well, tell him not to and he can have tickets to the home games he wants to see from Mal! Mal gets tickets but can't go because he has to work :dohh:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'll let him know that! Will save him a fortune!

Thank you so much :hugs: xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

My temperature is up and down like a yo-yo again this cycle - God knows what's going on :shrug:

On a more interesting, non-TTC, front, I've worked out a way I can work from home and still make a decent full time wage :happydance: I've also been asked to go to a recruitment forum for Wetherspoons - I applied for a job as a shift manager despite having had no experience whatsoever and I passed :shock: So I'll go along and see what it's like I guess.....I much prefer my work from home idea though :winkwink:


----------



## Rachael1981

Wetherspoons :shock:

I spent several years working for them, worked my way up from bar staff to shift leader.

Whats the work at home idea?

I told Ian about the tickets and he said that is a very very kind offer and to say thank you very much. He'll be taking you up on that :)

My temps have been all over the place this cycle, but FF still managed to pinpoint Ov so don't be too worried about them xxx


----------



## britt24

Hi Katie 
How are you?? sorry last cycle didnt work out for you, but on a good note it was a lot shorter, so lets hope thats the way they are goingx

just looked at your chart and you have the same pattern these last few days as you normally get a lot later so you might be ovulating a lot earlier than usual fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm exhausted :nope: Rachael - I'll PM you the work at home idea :winkwink:


----------



## 3boys

hey hun just checking in to see how you are! x x


----------



## katiekittykat

3boys said:


> hey hun just checking in to see how you are! x x

I'm good thanks :hugs: Things are trundling along - our FS appointment is a week on Monday so it gives us something to look forward to. I'm much more relaxed about the whole thing knowing that someone is going to help! And you never know, I might even ovulate around cd14 this time :dohh:


----------



## Clobo

Aw Katie, your appointment is coming around quickly! It will be here before you know it, make sure you write all your questions down as i can guaruntee that your mind will go blank in the room!!

God luck, i really hope they do something for you xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

katiekittykat said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> hey hun just checking in to see how you are! x x
> 
> I'm good thanks :hugs: Things are trundling along - our FS appointment is a week on Monday so it gives us something to look forward to. I'm much more relaxed about the whole thing knowing that someone is going to help! And you never know, I might even ovulate around cd14 this time :dohh:Click to expand...

You never know, I managed CD15 this month!!


----------



## struth

Fingers crossed for you honey! Your appointment has come round quickly (although it probably hasn't for you!). 

I'm still waiting to O - am on CD19 now (which is when I O'd last month) so I'm hoping it will be here in the next day or two :coffee:


----------



## hope4bump

Hi Katie. How's things going with you? :) keeping my fx for this cycle xx


----------



## 3boys

are you ok hun?


----------



## hope4bump

Hi Katie :) how did the FS appointment go? X


----------



## struth

hope4bump said:


> Hi Katie :) how did the FS appointment go? X

Exactly what I was wondering.... Are you ok Katie? You have gone quiet :shrug:


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope you're ok? :hugs: xxx


----------



## Nickij

Yes I check your thread nearly every day Katie, even if I don't post! Where are you?


----------



## Nickij

ANyone heard from her?


----------



## struth

Nope - maybe she is having a B&B break? She still seems to be temping...


----------



## 3boys

missing you! x x


----------



## Nickij

Still no news?


Her chart is looking very promising this month!


----------



## struth

I had a peek earlier and agree - looking good!


----------



## 3boys

congrat hun had a look at your chart and seen your +ive.


----------



## Bunnylicious

Wow bfp! Congratssss !


----------



## Nickij

I saw too! still be checking every day!!

HUGE CONGRATS!!


KATIE COME BACK WE MISS YOU!!


----------



## katiekittykat

OK girls I'm back! I just needed a bit of break from the madness and I'm embarrassed to say it, but seeing all those BFPs was starting to make me insanely jealous and I didn't want to be that person :blush: So.....I thought we'd get the FS out of the way, get on to the next cycle and just keeping plugging away. However.....




This is what I got yesterday, and then again this morning!!! I was so sure I was out - I have zero symptoms (except sore nipples for a couple of days last week) and I had spotting at 12DPO (usually a sure sign that AF is on the way). I only did an ic test yesterday morning because FF was telling me to!! I nearly died when I saw a faint line just before I threw it in the bin!! So I went out and got Superdrug tests (3 for 2 :thumbup:), did one at 2pm yesterday and it was definitely positive. Another one this morning and the same thing!!

Typical - Mal is due to go back to the FS this morning to do a sample. And we conceived the night we went to see the FS (or the night after). I got a glaringly positive OPK on cd20, but we didn't DTD in case Mal had to give a sample at the FS the next day, so we waited until that night and I was so worried we missed the window!! FF put ov day down as cd21, but I had an internal scan on that day and they said they couldn't see any sign of ovulation so I'm not 100% sure how many DPO I am. Maybe 14/15.

Anyway, I wasn't taking anything except folic acid, I didn't use Conceive Plus, and I didn't have my legs in the air for half an hour. And it's still happened. My EDD is January 2nd.

Suppose I'd better toddle off to 1st Tri...... :kiss:


----------



## hope4bump

I am Sooooo happy for you!!!!! What did oh say???? Oh my goodness! :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

He's still in shock, and not allowing himself to get excited until I've seen a doctor and knows everything is OK. I still don't believe it myself! I think I might splash out on a Digi test today (even though Clear Blue & I are not friends..) just so I can see the actual words.

The way it works out, I'm actually 5 weeks pregnant. So weird.


----------



## Sunkissed

Katie !!! Im so happy for you! Congrats!


----------



## katiekittykat

Sunkissed said:


> Katie !!! Im so happy for you! Congrats!

Thanks Sunkissed :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations! :D xxx


----------



## DaisyDust

Oh Katie...Congratulations. I too check yr chart from time to time. I knew you were having a break, I did exactly the same...you become so obsessed & even though we think we're not stressing...We obviously are. 

Oh lovely news...big hugs to both of you. :hugs:

Go & get a digi...the words will make you cry:haha:


----------



## britt24

Hi Katie

I was waiting for you to post your BFP, although you havent been on i have stalking your chart and i was pretty sure this was going to finish in a BFP!!! 

Congratulations!!! Sooo Happy for you !!! :happydance: :happydance: xx


----------



## struth

Congrats Katie - so pleased for you. Really pleased!

And it gives other girls with screwed-up-post-BCP-cycles (like me) lots of hope....

:hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks for all your good wishes guys :kiss:

It's really weird though - like being in limbo. I feel fine, and apparently I don't need to see a GP, so all I have is a positive test and it doesn't feel real. I feel like more should be happening! 

struth - I know I'll see you soon in first tri. :hugs: Once I got a hold on when I ovulated, we DTD at the right time and it worked. It's a total pain in the ass with wonky cycles, but it'll come good.


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> Thanks for all your good wishes guys :kiss:
> 
> It's really weird though - like being in limbo. I feel fine, and apparently I don't need to see a GP, so all I have is a positive test and it doesn't feel real. I feel like more should be happening!
> 
> struth - I know I'll see you soon in first tri. :hugs: Once I got a hold on when I ovulated, we DTD at the right time and it worked. It's a total pain in the ass with wonky cycles, but it'll come good.


Hi 
it is weird when you get a BFP but dont feel any different, it suprised me that the docs dont test anymore, i kept thinking what if i am wrong lol. But after 4 digitals and 4 superdrug tests i convinced myself. And everyone said that the digi's arent very sensitive so if you get a BFP on them then that is confirmtion! And i dont know if you remember me telling you but i didnt get any signs until about 2 weeks after i found out and that was only sore boobs i havent had any sickness or anything. 

i am sooo happy for you!!! congratulations again!!! xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks Laura :hugs: And I can't believe you're 17 weeks along!! Where did the time go....:shrug:

OH is being super nice to me, but he needed to see the Digi test as well before he felt it was real. I feel like I need to do a test every day to check it's still there!!


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> Thanks Laura :hugs: And I can't believe you're 17 weeks along!! Where did the time go....:shrug:
> 
> OH is being super nice to me, but he needed to see the Digi test as well before he felt it was real. I feel like I need to do a test every day to check it's still there!!


i know it has flown by!

make most of it, i think the men like to look after us because they cant really do anything yet can they for the baby i think it is lovely.

yeah the words on them defo confirm it to you, no squinting its there black and white. i just did a few straight after but i heard on here that after a few weeks the lines get faint cos of something happening with the hormone so i didnt take anymore cos of worrying.

when is your midwife appointment? xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I haven't been given an appointment yet! I rang the doctors yesterday, and apparently all I need to do at this stage is take a urine sample in, which I will do this morning and wait for them to call me.... I thought I would at least see a doctor! That's why it feels so weird....surely something should be happening!


----------



## britt24

katiekittykat said:


> I haven't been given an appointment yet! I rang the doctors yesterday, and apparently all I need to do at this stage is take a urine sample in, which I will do this morning and wait for them to call me.... I thought I would at least see a doctor! That's why it feels so weird....surely something should be happening!


if you are taking a urine sample in, then sounds like they will test it for you so that should make you feel better.

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

britt24 said:


> if you are taking a urine sample in, then sounds like they will test it for you so that should make you feel better.
> 
> xx

I guess lol. I still want to see a doctor though.....


----------



## 3boys

at my first appointments hun all the doc did was confirm pregnancy so your doc probably saves time by doing that over the phone. x x


----------



## ladygagafan

pardon my language but.... HOLY SHIT! Thats amazing, huge congratulations!!!

Embarrased to say it but i actually have tears in my eye im that happy for you! Gives all of us hope, feel iv came on a little journey with yr daily posts for us all to see :D

H&H 9 months xx


----------



## katiekittykat

ladygagafan said:


> pardon my language but.... HOLY SHIT! Thats amazing, huge congratulations!!!
> 
> Embarrased to say it but i actually have tears in my eye im that happy for you! Gives all of us hope, feel iv came on a little journey with yr daily posts for us all to see :D
> 
> H&H 9 months xx

And now you've made me cry too! Thank you and I know it'll happen soon for you xx


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi Katie!! Congratulations!! wow!! I'm so excited for you. I figured you were taking a break from BnB because I was checking your chart from time to time.. I was worried at first that you may have been in trouble... what can I say I watch way too much daytime TV LOL

Sorry for the late congrats. We had a horrible tornado outbreak here and we lost power, communications, etc etc...everyone we know is ok and our house survived thank goodness. I think we broke a world record or something here though.. sheesh. Very scary!!

Anyway how are you feeling? Any symptoms yet?

Hope4bump--has your nausea subsided yet?


----------



## katiekittykat

:hi: Sideways!! Yes - just needed a break....and look what happened?!? lol

I can't believe you're 17 weeks already - the time has flown. I'm officially 6 weeks today (going on my LMP) but it's really only 5 weeks...and I feel fine. No nausea, little bit of backache and cramp now and again, and I've been tired on and off (nothing new there though!).

Hope everything is OK with your crazy weather out there :hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

well good deal then :) Yes we're finally ok down here! As long as this next line of storms doesn't affect us. I knew we lived in "Tornado Alley" but had no idea it would ever be this bad! 

I'm tickled to death about your bfp :) When is your first doctor's appointment (or midwife)?


----------



## katiekittykat

Don't know yet. My GP made me take in a urine sample for them to test Wednesday last week, but the first one they did came up negative (apparently their tests aren't very reliable)....so they're retesting it, but we've had bank holidays over here in the UK so I won't get the results until tomorrow. When their test says that I'm pregnant then I can book in an appointment :growlmad:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'd just take in the digi lol


----------



## Sideways 8

That seems rather silly??

Here in the US (at least where I am), you call and tell them you're pregnant and they set you up with your 8-week appointment. So you don't go in right away anyway. And no proof of pregnancy needed. Which to be honest sounded a little risky to me but hey, I'm sure if you really wanted to waste your time and money going to an appointment that was unnecessary then that's your bed to lay in.

What is Mal thinking of all this?


----------



## katiekittykat

He's chuffed to bits and dead excited!! My best friend bought a bib which says "I love my Daddy" and he's got it tied to his bedpost lol. I don't think he really believed it until he saw the Clear Blue digi test!

Rachael - I took a Clear Blue test with me when I went to see the GP and offered to nip in to the toilets and do it there and then, but they weren't up for that :rofl:

PS - can't wait to come and see you tomorrow....I'll bring my own decaff tea:thumbup:


----------



## Rachael1981

You'd think they would be up for reducing their workload :rofl:

I'm looking forward to seeing you tomorrow too. I have herbal tea in the cupboard too lol


----------



## ptr

eeeeeepppppppp i am so happy for you! YAY!!!! ive been stalkin your journal but never really got a chance to post in it cuz i got swamped with schoolwork and had to stay off BnB to get caught up and now tha ti am done with my semester i come online and find youre pregnant! WOO!!! that must be such a dream for you :cloud9:


----------

